# LJ Interviews



## MsDebbieP

*Todd A Clippinger*

March, 2010

This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.

*1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*

Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.

When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.

*2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*

My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.

To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.



*3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*

This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.

Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.



*4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*

I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.

My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.

My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.

*5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*

In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.

The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.

*6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*

I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.

I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.



*7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
www.amcraftsman.com

The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.

*8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*

Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.

As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.



*9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*

Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.

I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.



Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Todd it was very refreshing to read the interview and learn of your journey and get an overall feel of how you feel about wood working..since Ive been here i have always been impressed with remarks made by others after they had met with you or you had given them help with a certain wood working problem…i applaud your journey and what you have achieved, may your success continue and i look forward to what else will come our way from you and from your shop…grizzman


----------



## toddc

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Thanks MsDeb for the coverage and Grizzman for such kind words.


----------



## roadhand

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


I appreciate the inspiration. Sometimes if I am having a tought time with a project it seems to help doing routine stuff that allow me to think while my muscles memory or sanding or whatever I will zone out and it and will come to me what I was doing wrong. But it time in the shop not at the computer that does it.


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Todd has been an inspiration for me. He is such a driven, hard working person, that you can tell about him. You just have to respect him for that. I would not be surprised to someday hear some say, " that's a Clippinger piece".


----------



## Tangle

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Todd is a good friend and always an inspiration. When you can get your hands on that sofa table it is even more impressive than in the photos. Other than talking Rita into marrying him, I think it is the best thing he's done, so far. I expect great things to come and will be watching.


----------



## toddc

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Thanks Thos and everyone.

I am working on more good things to come…


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Great news letter MSDebbie and super interview with Todd a long time Ljer that always has good post and information. Thanks


----------



## Kindlingmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Wow! Great interview of an incredable craftsman!


----------



## Porosky

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Great interview Todd. You are always there to help out a fellow lumberjock. Truely a staple of this community. Thanks


----------



## jm82435

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


It was an article in the Billings Gazette about Todd that brought me to LJs. Thanks Todd, MSDebbie.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Todd, you certainly are a man with great talent & skill.


----------



## MichaelMacD

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


saw your website when I first joined… very impressive. good article.


----------



## ArcticTroy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


On a roll bud. Great stuff. When can i get a hat? (autographed of course)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Congrats, Todd.


----------



## toddc

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


Thanks everyone.

Troy - I just OK'd the embroidery today and placed my first order of hats


----------



## Tangle

MsDebbieP said:


> *Todd A Clippinger*
> 
> March, 2010
> 
> This month, for our LJ eMag, we meet with Todd A Clippinger and learn a bit about his woodworking journey.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> Not long after I bought my computer I was talking with my local tool supplier about some ideas that I had for doing woodworking videos online. He told me about this guy that calls himself the "Wood Whisperer" who was doing video.
> 
> When I checked out  Marc Spagnuolo's site, I found the link to LumberJocks. The world-wide community is just incredibly generous and friendly, that is what kept me coming back.
> 
> *2. Tell us a brief history of your woodworking journey*
> 
> My woodworking journey has it's roots in my remodeling career. I was doing a lot of work on older homes from the 1920's and 30's and I always loved the original style trim work and built-ins. I was usually tearing out poorly matched remodels from the 70's and 80's that had been inflicted on these beautiful old homes and I often needed to fabricate the trim myself. It was here that I developed my hand and tool skills.
> 
> To understand what I was working on, I looked into architectural history and discovered the Arts&Crafts movement, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, the Prairie School, Greene&Greene plus the key figures associated with the styles. Then I found out there were contemporary woodworkers interpreting these styles in a modern vernacular and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. I can often tell when a project is one of yours; what do you think defines a "Todd A Clippinger" piece?*
> 
> This is kind of a hard question for me to answer. It almost needs to be someone on the outside looking in to point out what it is that says "Todd A. Clippinger." My work goes from a Shaker bench to a very contemporary closet design. But there is something about it that all ties together.
> 
> Often, there is a certain way an individual interprets materials and assembles elements that creates a personal style. I love contemporary interpretations or a modern style that reflects a traditional one. I love curves and arches, when appropriate I try to get them into my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Your work is very artistic, where do you get your inspiration?*
> 
> I am greatly influenced by the study I have done of the historical figures and movements. The influence may or may not be directly seen in the project, but it is always in my head interacting as I design.
> 
> My wife and I visit art galleries and we know a lot of artists that work in various mediums. Talking to them is stimulating to my creative process.
> 
> My best ideas and design solutions seem to occur when I am taking a walk with my wife and the dogs. There are all these influences and logged ideas in my head and they seem to breakthrough on their own when I relax and am just enjoying time out with Rita and watching our happy dogs run.
> 
> *5. What do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> In building a freestanding piece of furniture it is easy to figure out a pleasing proportion and there is a freedom of expression. But I am usually working with a specific set of parameters such as space, style, and budget. The most challenging aspect is to come up with a design that fits all of these requirements at the same time.
> 
> The most rewarding part is reaching that break through moment when I nail it with a good design and it fits all of the requirements. The project as a whole is a visual, tactile, and cerebral experience that is satisfying in every way and happy clients are a great part of the reward.
> 
> *6. What is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> I am emotionally attached to all of my projects, but the one I am most fond of is the Mahogany Sofa Table. This was the first project that I really expressed myself and would consider it to be on the higher plane of fine woodworking and design.
> 
> I made the table for my wife, Rita, and we have it here in the house. It is such an easy piece to look at, I really nailed it with interpretation of materials and the proportions. It was part of the portfolio that got me juried into the 2007 Western Design Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Where can people find you on the internet (website etc)?*
> www.amcraftsman.com
> 
> The website is very static because it's primary function is an online portfolio for potential clients. I have more work on display at LumberJocks.
> 
> *8. What is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Spend lots of time in the shop and less on the computer.
> 
> As you are building in the shop, many things are happening. Hand-eye coordination and muscle memory is developing which creates skill. A sense of understanding for volume, mass, and proportions will develop as you build as opposed to just drawing. Also, greater creativity will be generated as the principle "One Idea Begets Another" occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> Don't be afraid to push your personal limits on a technical and creative level.
> 
> I have had some redo's in my projects and had to figure out some master level repairs for situations that have gone awry. But everything has pushed my work and skills to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Todd for taking the time to do this interview (and for all the support he provides to our site and our members!)


I want one too!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Thos. Angle*

April, 2010

This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.

*1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*

First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.



*2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*

I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.

For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.

*3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*

Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.

*4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*

While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.

In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.



*5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*

The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.

*6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*

I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.



*7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*

I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.

*8. Do you have a website?*

At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.

*9. Best tips for woodworker? *

Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.



*10. Anything else you would like to say?*

I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.

I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.

Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.

-Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon

Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


----------



## JimF

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


I really enjoyed this. Thanks Thos. and Ms Debbie.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


*Thank You!* Thomas, & Debbie.

I also enjoyed this interview.

It also gave me a chance to view some of your spectacular projects I've missed.


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


Great interview. Thanks for sharing your story Thos, and thanks Ms Debbie for making it available to all of us.


----------



## eagle124

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


Thanks to both of you….......That was a great interview. I have followed Thomas for a long time here on LJ's


----------



## dennis

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


YeeHaww


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


yes indeedy .. yeehaww


----------



## matt1970

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


I love this place…I am glad you are back wood working Thomas! And I love learning about you and your talents!


----------



## Tangle

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


Debbie, thanks for the interview. It's always nice to get to share one's views and philosophies with others.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


and thank you for doing the interview. 
I'm so grateful for the "wise ones" who share their wisdom with others. Thank you


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


Great interview Debbie and Thomas. Life is what we make it, and Thomas certainly has chosen an interesting rather than easy life. that takes some courage, but I doubt he will regret it.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


I agree… he lives what many of us just dream of.


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *Thos. Angle*
> 
> April, 2010
> 
> This month, in our April issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Thos. Angle.
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and why did you join?*
> 
> First, let me say what an honor it is to be asked to do this interview. I can't remember how I found Lumber Jocks. Maybe from Fine Woodworking Magazine. I know I instantly joined and felt at home.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. you are known as our LumberJock cowboy but we also know you as the woodworker who is a master craftsman when it comes to leather work. Tell us a bit about your woodworking journey and how the leather work fits in.*
> 
> I really got interested in wood working in 1978. I hired on at a state mental institution in a sheltered workshop. I supervised a crew building pallets. There was an unused wood shop there. It was all old Delta equipment. There was a Unisaw, jointer, bandsaw, RAS and drill press. In years past this shop had been part of the old Occupational Therapy Department. I bought a ShopSmith and began to set up my own shop. I think I built a table and a cradle and a few other things before I headed back to ranching. It seems as though wood just became part of a strange group of things in my life that included leather work, art, music,cows and horses. The next time was in 1990 when Carleen and I bought a ranch. I needed to build things and again bought a ShopSmith. I built lots of projects for the house and remodeled the upstairs into a bed and breakfast. Woodworking became an on and off thing as the ranching and cattle grew and took over most all my time. When we sold the ranches off in 2005, I moved my ShopSmith into my new shop in Jordan Valley. Carleen and I decided that there was no time like the present to try our dream of combining my Woodworking with my leather work.
> 
> For a long time I had felt that hand carved leather was a natural to add decoration to woodwork. I felt that it would be of definite appeal to those who adhere to the western lifestyle. Because most leather carving follows classic design as does wood carving, stone carving and engraving, It is easy to incorporate designs in leather into almost any style of furniture by changing the style of the carving. Almost any type of art can be interpreted on to leather. This includes,pictures, Celtic designs and anything else the leather artist can think of. The only limit is your imagination.
> 
> *3. I notice you have been commenting on discussions about marketing through social networking. What are you currently working on and what does your future hold for you?*
> 
> Frankly, the interest in Social Network Marketing is more to do with my employment by Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I will be doing some marketing there and need to keep up with what is working in other than traditional venues. I can see that when I retire we might be able to use this form of marketing to advantage with the shop. That doesn't sound much like I'm going to retire, does it?? Maybe just not ride for a living anymore.
> 
> *4. In regards to your woodworking and leather working, who/what has been your greatest influence?*
> 
> While I have studied Maloof and Krenov, I never adopted their styles as much as their attitude and approach to creativity. I've looked at the Shakers, Chippendale, Hepplewhite, et al. Garrett Hack and Lonnie Bird come to mind. I guess everyone in some way influences my work. I keep track of a whole bunch of talented Lumber Jocks and am not afraid to steal a page from their book at every opportunity. Todd, Les, Dennis, Charlie, Mark, Tommy, Lee and the list goes on and on.
> 
> In leather working, there is no doubt that my main influence is Don King. However, Dick Swanson, Tommy Hacking, Brad McClellan, and a whole lot more have contributed unknowingly to my work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. If someone wanted to combine their woodworking with leatherwork, what would your best piece of advice be?*
> 
> The skill levels in both disciplines must be equal. Excellent woodworking will not cover up poor leathercraft or the other way around. Also the style of woodworking needs to compliment the style of leatherwork.
> 
> *6. What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> I would have to say the Walnut Wall Cabinet with leather panel in the door(see my projects). However the Kitchen at 404 Blackaby Street is pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. When you last moved, you sold all of your equipment and are now focusing on hand tools. Is there one piece of equipment that you really miss and perhaps will replace?*
> 
> I really miss my table saw. Eventually, I hope to replace all the machinery.
> 
> *8. Do you have a website?*
> 
> At the present I just send folks to Lumber Jocks to view my work. I had a web page for a while but nothing came in from it. Maybe in the future we will build one.
> 
> *9. Best tips for woodworker? *
> 
> Never stop learning. You can learn from almost any one. Never be afraid to try something new. Push your own horizons to the limit. I will use my false teeth to shape wood if they are the best thing to to do the job. The wood doesn't care how it is shaped as long as it is shaped correctly. Table saw, handsaw, Planer or handplane it makes no difference to the wood. Learn good design and design before you build. Allow design to follow function. Allow the wood to speak for itself and lastly; put some of yourself into each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> I was blessed(or cursed). While in high school, I was fortunate to receive 4 years of college level art courses from a wonderful teacher named Letitia Alder. It was foundation based and progressed as I progressed. I suppose the habit of studying and learning never went away. There were two of us whom this wonderful teacher really pushed to be all we could be. Mark Maddox became a highly respected architect in the Midwest and I became a cowboy. I've spent the last 40 years trying to get off a horse and make it in the art world in some way.
> 
> I've learned over the years that all of us have a fantasy world and our real world. Most of my life my real world has been the fantasy world of many people. I feel I have been very fortunate and blessed to get to do the things I have. My life has never been easy but I've never been bored.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for this opportunity.
> 
> -Thos. Angle, Jordan Valley, Oregon
> 
> Thanks to Thos. for taking the time to do this great interview.


I thought I had posted here before but just wanted to say I really enjoyed the interview with Thomas as I enjoy all of your newsletter work.Thanks Debbie and Thomas.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*David*

May, 2010

This month, in our May issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing David.

*1. how did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*

I found Lumberjocks doing a random Internet search one evening while passing some free time. I spent the rest of the evening exploring this wonderful woodworking treasure trove and I've been coming back ever since. The site is uniquely organized to allow, not only interaction between woodworkers, but also easy searching and posting of content.

Very early on, one of my first Lumberjock buddies was "Mot". I truly enjoyed our interactions, especially the camaraderie that developed and the inspiration to start posting woodworking videos. I would add to that list the likes of Karson (in my mind "The Grand Master" of Lumberjocks!), Ms Debbie, WayneC, Todd Clippinger and Lee Jessberger. From the very beginning I found Lumberjocks to be a very welcoming place for a woodworker to hang out.

David's first project posted…


*2. tell us a brief history of how you got into woodworking*

I've been interested in woodworking since I was a kid. My Eagle Scout project was a series of "ship quarterboards" for the bus stops in the small coastal town of Scituate which lies just south of Boston. The quaterboards were routed with the town name. The ends were detailed with a fan and the finish featured gilding the routed edges, fan details and the town name. I've been hooked on woodworking since and prefer to think about designing and building for myself rather than buying something pre-made.

*3. your woodworking journey today involves so much more than "building" - tell us about your current goals and activities (blog, interviews, etc)*

I am enjoying exploring areas of woodworking that I thought I would never investigate. My interaction with a fellow Lumberjock, Neil Lamens (Furnitology Productions), inspired me to pay more attention to the design process and to try my hand at veneering and marquetry.

My blog has played a pivotal role in my woodworking development. I made a lot of good woodworking friends via Lumberjocks and my blog. I recently had the chance of meeting some "cyber woodworking buddies" in Boston. It was a very rewarding experience!

One of David's Interviews…


*4.what do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*

The most challenging aspect of woodworking for me is to make myself step out of my comfort zone and take the risk to explore an unfamiliar technique or procedure. The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is the sense of calm and relaxation I get from working in the shop. Of course there is always that thrill when something works out really well!

*5. what is your "most" favourite project created to date?*

My favorite project to date was an art display bin built for some friends that own an art gallery. It was my first project built with a design exclusively developed and finalized with SketchUp. It was also my first project utilizing locally harvested native Oregon wild cherry.



*6. I always like to hear about the inspirations behind people's woodworking .. what inspires you?*

I think my inspiration comes from trying to incrementally improving my skill set.

*7. where can people find you on the internet (website etc) besides here at LumberJocks.com?*

My blog, "The Folding Rule", can be found at http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/
The Folding Rule is a photo / video journal of my woodworking activities from my small garage based shop.

*8. what is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*

Pay attention to the design process early in your exploration of woodworking. Design is as important as that favorite tool or awesome piece of special wood.

Don't be afraid to ask questions. I found that every Lumberjock that I contacted to be friendly and more helpful than I imagined. It is really amazing how some of these guys who are accomplished professionals interact with those of us with beginning and developing skills.

A project donated to an auction…


*9. anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*

I think the sense of community found on the Lumberjocks website is a unique commodity. The willingness to share, inspire and encourage fellow Lumberjocks makes this the best place for woodworkers of every skill level. I personally want to thank every member of Lumberjocks because, one way or another, they have all helped me on my personal woodworking journey.

Thanks to David to take the time out of his very busy schedule to answers these questions.


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *David*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our May issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing David.
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumberjocks doing a random Internet search one evening while passing some free time. I spent the rest of the evening exploring this wonderful woodworking treasure trove and I've been coming back ever since. The site is uniquely organized to allow, not only interaction between woodworkers, but also easy searching and posting of content.
> 
> Very early on, one of my first Lumberjock buddies was "Mot". I truly enjoyed our interactions, especially the camaraderie that developed and the inspiration to start posting woodworking videos. I would add to that list the likes of Karson (in my mind "The Grand Master" of Lumberjocks!), Ms Debbie, WayneC, Todd Clippinger and Lee Jessberger. From the very beginning I found Lumberjocks to be a very welcoming place for a woodworker to hang out.
> 
> David's first project posted…
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a brief history of how you got into woodworking*
> 
> I've been interested in woodworking since I was a kid. My Eagle Scout project was a series of "ship quarterboards" for the bus stops in the small coastal town of Scituate which lies just south of Boston. The quaterboards were routed with the town name. The ends were detailed with a fan and the finish featured gilding the routed edges, fan details and the town name. I've been hooked on woodworking since and prefer to think about designing and building for myself rather than buying something pre-made.
> 
> *3. your woodworking journey today involves so much more than "building" - tell us about your current goals and activities (blog, interviews, etc)*
> 
> I am enjoying exploring areas of woodworking that I thought I would never investigate. My interaction with a fellow Lumberjock, Neil Lamens (Furnitology Productions), inspired me to pay more attention to the design process and to try my hand at veneering and marquetry.
> 
> My blog has played a pivotal role in my woodworking development. I made a lot of good woodworking friends via Lumberjocks and my blog. I recently had the chance of meeting some "cyber woodworking buddies" in Boston. It was a very rewarding experience!
> 
> One of David's Interviews…
> 
> 
> *4.what do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> The most challenging aspect of woodworking for me is to make myself step out of my comfort zone and take the risk to explore an unfamiliar technique or procedure. The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is the sense of calm and relaxation I get from working in the shop. Of course there is always that thrill when something works out really well!
> 
> *5. what is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> My favorite project to date was an art display bin built for some friends that own an art gallery. It was my first project built with a design exclusively developed and finalized with SketchUp. It was also my first project utilizing locally harvested native Oregon wild cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. I always like to hear about the inspirations behind people's woodworking .. what inspires you?*
> 
> I think my inspiration comes from trying to incrementally improving my skill set.
> 
> *7. where can people find you on the internet (website etc) besides here at LumberJocks.com?*
> 
> My blog, "The Folding Rule", can be found at http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/
> The Folding Rule is a photo / video journal of my woodworking activities from my small garage based shop.
> 
> *8. what is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Pay attention to the design process early in your exploration of woodworking. Design is as important as that favorite tool or awesome piece of special wood.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions. I found that every Lumberjock that I contacted to be friendly and more helpful than I imagined. It is really amazing how some of these guys who are accomplished professionals interact with those of us with beginning and developing skills.
> 
> A project donated to an auction…
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> I think the sense of community found on the Lumberjocks website is a unique commodity. The willingness to share, inspire and encourage fellow Lumberjocks makes this the best place for woodworkers of every skill level. I personally want to thank every member of Lumberjocks because, one way or another, they have all helped me on my personal woodworking journey.
> 
> Thanks to David to take the time out of his very busy schedule to answers these questions.


Great Interview Ms. Debbie.

Lee


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *David*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our May issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing David.
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumberjocks doing a random Internet search one evening while passing some free time. I spent the rest of the evening exploring this wonderful woodworking treasure trove and I've been coming back ever since. The site is uniquely organized to allow, not only interaction between woodworkers, but also easy searching and posting of content.
> 
> Very early on, one of my first Lumberjock buddies was "Mot". I truly enjoyed our interactions, especially the camaraderie that developed and the inspiration to start posting woodworking videos. I would add to that list the likes of Karson (in my mind "The Grand Master" of Lumberjocks!), Ms Debbie, WayneC, Todd Clippinger and Lee Jessberger. From the very beginning I found Lumberjocks to be a very welcoming place for a woodworker to hang out.
> 
> David's first project posted…
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a brief history of how you got into woodworking*
> 
> I've been interested in woodworking since I was a kid. My Eagle Scout project was a series of "ship quarterboards" for the bus stops in the small coastal town of Scituate which lies just south of Boston. The quaterboards were routed with the town name. The ends were detailed with a fan and the finish featured gilding the routed edges, fan details and the town name. I've been hooked on woodworking since and prefer to think about designing and building for myself rather than buying something pre-made.
> 
> *3. your woodworking journey today involves so much more than "building" - tell us about your current goals and activities (blog, interviews, etc)*
> 
> I am enjoying exploring areas of woodworking that I thought I would never investigate. My interaction with a fellow Lumberjock, Neil Lamens (Furnitology Productions), inspired me to pay more attention to the design process and to try my hand at veneering and marquetry.
> 
> My blog has played a pivotal role in my woodworking development. I made a lot of good woodworking friends via Lumberjocks and my blog. I recently had the chance of meeting some "cyber woodworking buddies" in Boston. It was a very rewarding experience!
> 
> One of David's Interviews…
> 
> 
> *4.what do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> The most challenging aspect of woodworking for me is to make myself step out of my comfort zone and take the risk to explore an unfamiliar technique or procedure. The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is the sense of calm and relaxation I get from working in the shop. Of course there is always that thrill when something works out really well!
> 
> *5. what is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> My favorite project to date was an art display bin built for some friends that own an art gallery. It was my first project built with a design exclusively developed and finalized with SketchUp. It was also my first project utilizing locally harvested native Oregon wild cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. I always like to hear about the inspirations behind people's woodworking .. what inspires you?*
> 
> I think my inspiration comes from trying to incrementally improving my skill set.
> 
> *7. where can people find you on the internet (website etc) besides here at LumberJocks.com?*
> 
> My blog, "The Folding Rule", can be found at http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/
> The Folding Rule is a photo / video journal of my woodworking activities from my small garage based shop.
> 
> *8. what is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Pay attention to the design process early in your exploration of woodworking. Design is as important as that favorite tool or awesome piece of special wood.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions. I found that every Lumberjock that I contacted to be friendly and more helpful than I imagined. It is really amazing how some of these guys who are accomplished professionals interact with those of us with beginning and developing skills.
> 
> A project donated to an auction…
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> I think the sense of community found on the Lumberjocks website is a unique commodity. The willingness to share, inspire and encourage fellow Lumberjocks makes this the best place for woodworkers of every skill level. I personally want to thank every member of Lumberjocks because, one way or another, they have all helped me on my personal woodworking journey.
> 
> Thanks to David to take the time out of his very busy schedule to answers these questions.


Inspiring and good to see folks finding a spiritual home so to speak.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *David*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our May issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing David.
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumberjocks doing a random Internet search one evening while passing some free time. I spent the rest of the evening exploring this wonderful woodworking treasure trove and I've been coming back ever since. The site is uniquely organized to allow, not only interaction between woodworkers, but also easy searching and posting of content.
> 
> Very early on, one of my first Lumberjock buddies was "Mot". I truly enjoyed our interactions, especially the camaraderie that developed and the inspiration to start posting woodworking videos. I would add to that list the likes of Karson (in my mind "The Grand Master" of Lumberjocks!), Ms Debbie, WayneC, Todd Clippinger and Lee Jessberger. From the very beginning I found Lumberjocks to be a very welcoming place for a woodworker to hang out.
> 
> David's first project posted…
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a brief history of how you got into woodworking*
> 
> I've been interested in woodworking since I was a kid. My Eagle Scout project was a series of "ship quarterboards" for the bus stops in the small coastal town of Scituate which lies just south of Boston. The quaterboards were routed with the town name. The ends were detailed with a fan and the finish featured gilding the routed edges, fan details and the town name. I've been hooked on woodworking since and prefer to think about designing and building for myself rather than buying something pre-made.
> 
> *3. your woodworking journey today involves so much more than "building" - tell us about your current goals and activities (blog, interviews, etc)*
> 
> I am enjoying exploring areas of woodworking that I thought I would never investigate. My interaction with a fellow Lumberjock, Neil Lamens (Furnitology Productions), inspired me to pay more attention to the design process and to try my hand at veneering and marquetry.
> 
> My blog has played a pivotal role in my woodworking development. I made a lot of good woodworking friends via Lumberjocks and my blog. I recently had the chance of meeting some "cyber woodworking buddies" in Boston. It was a very rewarding experience!
> 
> One of David's Interviews…
> 
> 
> *4.what do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> The most challenging aspect of woodworking for me is to make myself step out of my comfort zone and take the risk to explore an unfamiliar technique or procedure. The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is the sense of calm and relaxation I get from working in the shop. Of course there is always that thrill when something works out really well!
> 
> *5. what is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> My favorite project to date was an art display bin built for some friends that own an art gallery. It was my first project built with a design exclusively developed and finalized with SketchUp. It was also my first project utilizing locally harvested native Oregon wild cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. I always like to hear about the inspirations behind people's woodworking .. what inspires you?*
> 
> I think my inspiration comes from trying to incrementally improving my skill set.
> 
> *7. where can people find you on the internet (website etc) besides here at LumberJocks.com?*
> 
> My blog, "The Folding Rule", can be found at http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/
> The Folding Rule is a photo / video journal of my woodworking activities from my small garage based shop.
> 
> *8. what is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Pay attention to the design process early in your exploration of woodworking. Design is as important as that favorite tool or awesome piece of special wood.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions. I found that every Lumberjock that I contacted to be friendly and more helpful than I imagined. It is really amazing how some of these guys who are accomplished professionals interact with those of us with beginning and developing skills.
> 
> A project donated to an auction…
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> I think the sense of community found on the Lumberjocks website is a unique commodity. The willingness to share, inspire and encourage fellow Lumberjocks makes this the best place for woodworkers of every skill level. I personally want to thank every member of Lumberjocks because, one way or another, they have all helped me on my personal woodworking journey.
> 
> Thanks to David to take the time out of his very busy schedule to answers these questions.


thank´s for your interveiws Ms Debbie
it´s so inspiring to read about other woodworkers

Dennis


----------



## Kindlingmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *David*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our May issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing David.
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumberjocks doing a random Internet search one evening while passing some free time. I spent the rest of the evening exploring this wonderful woodworking treasure trove and I've been coming back ever since. The site is uniquely organized to allow, not only interaction between woodworkers, but also easy searching and posting of content.
> 
> Very early on, one of my first Lumberjock buddies was "Mot". I truly enjoyed our interactions, especially the camaraderie that developed and the inspiration to start posting woodworking videos. I would add to that list the likes of Karson (in my mind "The Grand Master" of Lumberjocks!), Ms Debbie, WayneC, Todd Clippinger and Lee Jessberger. From the very beginning I found Lumberjocks to be a very welcoming place for a woodworker to hang out.
> 
> David's first project posted…
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a brief history of how you got into woodworking*
> 
> I've been interested in woodworking since I was a kid. My Eagle Scout project was a series of "ship quarterboards" for the bus stops in the small coastal town of Scituate which lies just south of Boston. The quaterboards were routed with the town name. The ends were detailed with a fan and the finish featured gilding the routed edges, fan details and the town name. I've been hooked on woodworking since and prefer to think about designing and building for myself rather than buying something pre-made.
> 
> *3. your woodworking journey today involves so much more than "building" - tell us about your current goals and activities (blog, interviews, etc)*
> 
> I am enjoying exploring areas of woodworking that I thought I would never investigate. My interaction with a fellow Lumberjock, Neil Lamens (Furnitology Productions), inspired me to pay more attention to the design process and to try my hand at veneering and marquetry.
> 
> My blog has played a pivotal role in my woodworking development. I made a lot of good woodworking friends via Lumberjocks and my blog. I recently had the chance of meeting some "cyber woodworking buddies" in Boston. It was a very rewarding experience!
> 
> One of David's Interviews…
> 
> 
> *4.what do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> The most challenging aspect of woodworking for me is to make myself step out of my comfort zone and take the risk to explore an unfamiliar technique or procedure. The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is the sense of calm and relaxation I get from working in the shop. Of course there is always that thrill when something works out really well!
> 
> *5. what is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> My favorite project to date was an art display bin built for some friends that own an art gallery. It was my first project built with a design exclusively developed and finalized with SketchUp. It was also my first project utilizing locally harvested native Oregon wild cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. I always like to hear about the inspirations behind people's woodworking .. what inspires you?*
> 
> I think my inspiration comes from trying to incrementally improving my skill set.
> 
> *7. where can people find you on the internet (website etc) besides here at LumberJocks.com?*
> 
> My blog, "The Folding Rule", can be found at http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/
> The Folding Rule is a photo / video journal of my woodworking activities from my small garage based shop.
> 
> *8. what is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Pay attention to the design process early in your exploration of woodworking. Design is as important as that favorite tool or awesome piece of special wood.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions. I found that every Lumberjock that I contacted to be friendly and more helpful than I imagined. It is really amazing how some of these guys who are accomplished professionals interact with those of us with beginning and developing skills.
> 
> A project donated to an auction…
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> I think the sense of community found on the Lumberjocks website is a unique commodity. The willingness to share, inspire and encourage fellow Lumberjocks makes this the best place for woodworkers of every skill level. I personally want to thank every member of Lumberjocks because, one way or another, they have all helped me on my personal woodworking journey.
> 
> Thanks to David to take the time out of his very busy schedule to answers these questions.


Excellant!


----------



## RayCurtis

MsDebbieP said:


> *David*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our May issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing David.
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what was the key feature of the site that kept you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumberjocks doing a random Internet search one evening while passing some free time. I spent the rest of the evening exploring this wonderful woodworking treasure trove and I've been coming back ever since. The site is uniquely organized to allow, not only interaction between woodworkers, but also easy searching and posting of content.
> 
> Very early on, one of my first Lumberjock buddies was "Mot". I truly enjoyed our interactions, especially the camaraderie that developed and the inspiration to start posting woodworking videos. I would add to that list the likes of Karson (in my mind "The Grand Master" of Lumberjocks!), Ms Debbie, WayneC, Todd Clippinger and Lee Jessberger. From the very beginning I found Lumberjocks to be a very welcoming place for a woodworker to hang out.
> 
> David's first project posted…
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a brief history of how you got into woodworking*
> 
> I've been interested in woodworking since I was a kid. My Eagle Scout project was a series of "ship quarterboards" for the bus stops in the small coastal town of Scituate which lies just south of Boston. The quaterboards were routed with the town name. The ends were detailed with a fan and the finish featured gilding the routed edges, fan details and the town name. I've been hooked on woodworking since and prefer to think about designing and building for myself rather than buying something pre-made.
> 
> *3. your woodworking journey today involves so much more than "building" - tell us about your current goals and activities (blog, interviews, etc)*
> 
> I am enjoying exploring areas of woodworking that I thought I would never investigate. My interaction with a fellow Lumberjock, Neil Lamens (Furnitology Productions), inspired me to pay more attention to the design process and to try my hand at veneering and marquetry.
> 
> My blog has played a pivotal role in my woodworking development. I made a lot of good woodworking friends via Lumberjocks and my blog. I recently had the chance of meeting some "cyber woodworking buddies" in Boston. It was a very rewarding experience!
> 
> One of David's Interviews…
> 
> 
> *4.what do you find to be the most challenging part of woodworking and what is the most rewarding?*
> 
> The most challenging aspect of woodworking for me is to make myself step out of my comfort zone and take the risk to explore an unfamiliar technique or procedure. The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is the sense of calm and relaxation I get from working in the shop. Of course there is always that thrill when something works out really well!
> 
> *5. what is your "most" favourite project created to date?*
> 
> My favorite project to date was an art display bin built for some friends that own an art gallery. It was my first project built with a design exclusively developed and finalized with SketchUp. It was also my first project utilizing locally harvested native Oregon wild cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. I always like to hear about the inspirations behind people's woodworking .. what inspires you?*
> 
> I think my inspiration comes from trying to incrementally improving my skill set.
> 
> *7. where can people find you on the internet (website etc) besides here at LumberJocks.com?*
> 
> My blog, "The Folding Rule", can be found at http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/
> The Folding Rule is a photo / video journal of my woodworking activities from my small garage based shop.
> 
> *8. what is the biggest tip you can give people starting their journey into woodworking?*
> 
> Pay attention to the design process early in your exploration of woodworking. Design is as important as that favorite tool or awesome piece of special wood.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions. I found that every Lumberjock that I contacted to be friendly and more helpful than I imagined. It is really amazing how some of these guys who are accomplished professionals interact with those of us with beginning and developing skills.
> 
> A project donated to an auction…
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you'd like to share with your fellow LumberJocks?*
> 
> I think the sense of community found on the Lumberjocks website is a unique commodity. The willingness to share, inspire and encourage fellow Lumberjocks makes this the best place for woodworkers of every skill level. I personally want to thank every member of Lumberjocks because, one way or another, they have all helped me on my personal woodworking journey.
> 
> Thanks to David to take the time out of his very busy schedule to answers these questions.


Great Interview Ms Debbie, I have been following Davids blog longer than I have been a member of lumber jocks. He has a great blog and many of his past video's contain information and projects I haven't found on any other site. He is one of the reasons I found Lumber Jocks.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*teenagewoodworker*

May, 2010

This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.










*1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!

Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com


*2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.

*3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.



*4. what is your favourite tool and why?* 
My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.

*5. what is your favourite project that you've created?* 
My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.

!!

*6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?* 
The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.

*7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.



*8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.



*9. anything else you would like to say?*
Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST 

Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


----------



## BertFlores58

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Debbie, Who's next to be interview…. I volunteer but it must be videophone or chat… maybe… Try to have others … Make me the last one…..but not the end one…. 
Thanks for this very importmative interview.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


thanks Debbie!
The privledge was all mine.


----------



## FatherHooligan

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Thank you for the interesting interview! Some beautiful work


----------



## dustbunny

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Debbie and Dennis,
Great interview.
Dennis you work has always been an inspiration to me…you're amazing,
and always have helpful feedback for all of the LJ's.
I will continue to watch your work with amazement : )

Lisa


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Another super interview Debbie and a fantastic young talented woodworker, great choice .


----------



## reggiek

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Great job to both of you! It is always a pleasure to see the younger folks going into woodworking. I really enjoy these young folks for their energy and their willingness to try new approaches - it all helps to add breath to this craft. Another benefit is that this will help make sure that this craft continues on through the generations. I learned to love this art from my grandfather and, hopefully, I have been able to pass the passion on to folks that I have taught along the way. Loving and sharing this craft comes naturally…the woodworkers I have met and know are truly passionate about the art….they are always willing to share ideas and methods…..great to see this carrying on in the younger generations.


----------



## woody57

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Your level of maturity amazes me.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## cranbrook2

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Dennis is the next Norm Abrams !


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


*A great interview!*

*You're an exceptional young man that seems to know what he wants in life.

It seems like you did most of it all by yourself.

You have many years ahead of you, & a lot of fine woodworking projects in your future.*


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Keep up the good work Debbie.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Great Interview and another great issue, MsDebbie….. Thanks


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *teenagewoodworker*
> 
> May, 2010
> 
> This month, in our June issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing teenagewoodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I found out about lumberjocks the same way that countless other people have, through the Wood Whisperer. He mentioned the site and at the time I was new to woodworking so I was trying to find every website that I could that had anything at all to do with woodworking. Now what keeps me coming back is probably the community as well as how user friendly the web site is. I am able to just take a glance and I can instantly see some cool projects as well as tell what is going on without having to dig around as on many other websites. That combined with so many good people just makes the site a winner in my book!
> 
> Denis' first project posted at LumberJocks.com
> 
> 
> *2. tell us a bit of your woodworking history *
> Well my dad's always been a do it yourself kind of guy. He's a master electrician as well as just an all around home improvement master. He just seems to know everything so I kind of wanted to be like him and build stuff. So building has always been my passion, I was watching This Old House at 2 years old, Played with Lego's for countless years and then one day after my proposal to build a shed had been turned down I saw an episode of the New Yankee Workshop and I was instantly hooked. I think that my first project all together was a baseball card stand, simply made out of OSB and some 2×4 offcuts using a screwdriver and a drywall saw. I don't have it any more but since I made that I've never looked back.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? *
> Personally I like Period work. That has always been my general taste and what I like about it is that although it gives you freedom it is still defined by laws. I'm a Math guy and love math so I like having the guidance of period furniture but you still have wiggle room to make it your own or build something a different way. Generally When I do period work it is based off of something I see in a house or a book or something and I just think about it and then get to work. Sometimes I will draw a little sketch on graph paper but I rarely ever go full scale except on pieces with lots of embellishments. For Contemporary or Artsy work I find my inspiration in whatever pops up. It could be a piece of wood or just a form that I see in a tree that inspires me to build something. Usually if I do that kind of stuff it is either something I have done on my own or something that a customer has brought to me. I do believe though that inspiration can be found anywhere and for lots of my more interesting furniture the things that inspire me are some very interesting things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what is your favourite tool and why?*
> My favorite tool probably has to be my Lee Valley Low angle Smoother. I just love handplanes and it is such a beautiful hand plane. That is probably one of my favorite things about woodworking, having the project being near completion and just taking a freshly sharpened blade to the wood and watching it peel right off.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My favorite project that I have finished has got to be my bowfront desk. I honestly just love that desk. It's not perfect by a long shot but I just love the form of it as well as the beautiful wood and everything about that desk just seemed to work. At the time I sold it I just wanted to get rid of it since it was taking up space, but now that it's gone I miss it more everyday. I'm hoping to make another one soon as well. Now that I have it all figured out I could probably do it in a few days minus milling the wood.
> 
> !!
> 
> *6. what is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> The most challenging part of woodworking for me is remaining calm. The problem is I get too ahead of my self. I want to see pieces together and forget to plane areas and it creates a total mess. I have been getting better at it but getting ahead of myself is one thing that has really haunted me on my past projects.
> 
> *7 what is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you? *
> The most rewarding part of woodworking for me is between finishing and hand cutting dovetails. I love to see perfectly hand cut dovetails go together because it is such a great satisfaction once they are all done. They are the most beautiful joint in woodworking as far as I'm concerned. Luckily for me as well I have known Charles Neil for a good deal of my woodworking career so he has helped me out with finishing countless times. I've always liked it and now I'm getting to the point where my finished really are bringing my projects to another level and I enjoy seeing the finish complete the project and bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. what is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers? *
> Reach for the stars. In all honesty where there's a will there's a way. Even if you think of something, whether a new design or a new technique, write it down and give it a try. You can never improve unless you challenge yourself and trying to bring yourself up a notch on every single project and every single thing you do, trying to do it better than you did the last time, will make you a much much better woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. anything else you would like to say?*
> Nothing in particular except the Summer is here so now its time to get out and make some SAWDUST
> 
> Thanks to teenagewoodworker for taking the time to do the interview.


Great interview Debbie. I am continually amazed and impressed with the maturity and knowledge of this young man. Dennis is certainly an inspiration to all of us, and I hope that he will use his talent and skill to inspire the next generation of woodworkers as well.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Scott Bryan*

July 2010
This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.










*How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.

I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.

*Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.

I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.

My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.










*I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.

*What is your favorite tool and why?*
This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.



*What is your favourite project that you've created?*
My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.



This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.

My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.

*What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.



*What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.

*What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.



*Anything else you would like to say?*
This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.

One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.

And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.

Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


----------



## Porosky

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


Scott is a cornerstone to this woodworking community. His advice is always spot on, friendly and helpful. Wonderful interview of a Great Guy!


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


I agree


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


*debbie* ,
a great interview ,
pertinent ,
and to the point .
well done .

and *scott *,
well spoken ,
i always look at your comments when i see them on the pulse ,
you are always helpful and friendly ,
a good combination for us here ,
whether old or young ,
beginner or pro .
keep it up ,
and keep on woodworking ,
it brings out the best in us all !


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


I really can't take any credit-hats off to Scott for the great interview!


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


Great interview. Scott and MsDebbie- Thanks!!


----------



## Kindlingmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


Thanks to Both of you!


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


Great interview Scott, you have become a mainstay of the LJ community. Thanks for being here.


----------



## charlie48

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


Debbie, another great eMag,go ahead and take some credit,well done. 
Scott , great interview !! I also enjoy your comments on posts,well done.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scott Bryan*
> 
> July 2010
> This month, in our July issue of our LumberJock eMag, I had the privilege of interviewing Scott Bryan. Here is the full interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> I became aware of Lumberjocks about 3 years ago as I was browsing the web sites of Matt Vanderlist and Marc Spagnolo. Both were promoting LJs at the time and I thought that the site sounded interesting. This prompted me to take a look at the site and I was floored by the stunning projects that were being posted. Also I really enjoyed seeing the positive interaction between the site members, since up to this time I had worked in relative seclusion with regards to my woodworking experiences.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat old school in that I really have never spent a lot of time with on-line social networking sites. For instance, I have a Facebook account but rarely look at it and I do not Twitter. But the thing that thing that attracted me to LJs when I first looked at it is the same thing that keeps me coming back today- the interaction and sharing of woodworking projects and topics. Like most of us, who are members of this group, when I get the opportunity to discuss woodworking topics I find it hard to quit. Being able to share woodworking knowledge and ideas is the central concept behind LJs and this is the principal reason for my involvement in the site.
> 
> *Tell us a bit of your woodworking history- what your first project was, why you became a woodworker etc*
> I really have only been woodworking for about 15 years so I would classify myself as somewhat of a novice. I am sure that my personal woodworking journey started in a fashion similar to a lot of site members in that I got into woodworking largely through my DIY efforts. I eagerly watched episodes of This Old House and, later, New Yankee Workshop which gave me the confidence to attempt these type of projects. These shows fueled my desire to tackle home improvement projects on my own. This led to a trade off of projects for tools, with the approval of my wife, of course. Once I started down the DIY path this opened up other avenues which eventually led to an avid interest in working with wood.
> 
> I suppose that I have always had an interest in woodworking but early on it remained latent due to (1) lack of exposure and (2) lack of both tools and knowledge. My father was a third generation carpenter who tried to teach me his craft when I was living with him. But, at the time, I really did not have a lot of interest in what he was trying to teach me so I really did not pursue either carpentry or woodworking when I was younger. And, like most young people, thought I knew a great deal more that I actually did. Now, I can see that in another life, I would have found that pursuing a carpentry career would have been rewarding for me on a personal basis.
> 
> My first project was a simple walnut shelf that I made while taking an 8 week woodworking course through a local adult education program. I signed up for the course since I had no formal woodworking training and only had a router and table saw in my shop. The course gave me access to the power tools that I lacked. The interaction with both the other students and the instructor only added to my woodworking interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am always interested in "inspiration"- What inspires your work and your style of work?*
> This is a question that is very difficult for me to give an answer. I would classify my style as Craftsman/Mission/Arts and Crafts since I really do not differentiate between them. I like the simple lines that projects of this style have and the relative straight forward build that they exhibit. I really wish I could give a more definitive answer but I just guess I am simply drawn to this style of woodworking simply because I enjoy its appearance.
> 
> *What is your favorite tool and why?*
> This is an easy question to answer. It has to be my table saw. It is, without a doubt, the heart of my shop. Everything I do, whether it be working with wood or a home improvement project, will bring my table saw into play. It is my go to tool and, since I particularly enjoy building cabinets, it is, in my opinion, a necessity to have.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite project that you've created?*
> My personal favorite would be hard to pick. It is rather like asking which of your children do you like the best. But if I had to choose I would say that I have two favorite projects. One of the projects that I have posted is titled Cherry Master Bedroom Remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I started largely for the challenge. I was "commissioned" by my wife to give the master bedroom a new look. After installing hardwood flooring the next step in the bedroom remodel was to put in crown molding. And then it evolved into adding wainscoting to the room. My wife chose brazillian cherry for the flooring and cherry for the rest of the room, which suited me just fine since cherry is my favorite wood with which to work. This was a large project for me- it took 10 sheets of cherry ply and about 300 bf of cherry to complete- but all of the crown, base and other molding were made in my shop so it did give me the freedom to spend a lot of time in the shop.
> 
> My second favorite project is the oak vanity that my younger son "commissioned" with the caveat that he be allowed to help in the build. This was a project that I particularly enjoyed in that (1) I got to spend some quality time with him in the shop and (2) I especially enjoyed the teaching aspect of the project entailed since he had virtually no woodworking experience before tackling this project. In actuality he ended up doing nearly all of the work on the project and, more importantly, once completed it received the seal of approval from my daughter-in-law as well.
> 
> *What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> Again this is pretty easy to answer. The largest challenge I face is with using hand tools. I have always been a power tool user and, sadly, have neglected development of my hand skills. I have several saws and planes that inherited from my father and would love to have the skills to use them properly. Developing these skills, and the ability to hand cut dovetails, remain personal goals of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> I find that teaching and sharing the skills that I have learned are the most rewarding aspects of this hobby for me.
> 
> *What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> Don't be afraid to stretch yourself when planning a project. Too often we look for projects in our "comfort zone" because that is what we are familiar with. In order to grow and develop, our skills need to be pushed and stretched. Sure there will be "mistakes". But I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our miscues than we do our successes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything else you would like to say?*
> This is always a dangerous question to ask of me since, as I indicated in the first question, once I get to talking about woodworking it is difficult to stop so I always have something else that I can say. But the one thing that I think is missing in most of our woodworking endeavors is the lack of real time interaction between woodworkers. Too often, we as woodworkers, tend to work in isolation. I think this is largely due to the relative scarcity of others who have a passion for working with wood and the press of our daily lives that limits the time available to interact with others who share this obsession for wood. To me this leads to "in-breeding". I think that some form of education is necessary to circumvent this condition.
> 
> One of the obvious benefits of being a member of this group is the ability to share and interact with one another. I would also suggest that periodically taking a woodworking course, attending a woodworking show or being a member of a local woodworking group would benefit any of us- from the seasoned pros to those of us who are relatively inexperienced.
> 
> And, of course, I would like offer my thanks for being selected for this interview. It is a distinct honor and privilege to be selected for this inclusion in the Emag.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for taking the time to do this interview - and for all the wisdom and support shared here at Lj.com


Well done MsDebbie & thanks for the insight Scott, you obviously enjoy your woodworking.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*RobS*

This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.










*1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*

ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.

*2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*

While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.

*3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*



Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.

*4. What is your favourite tool and why?*

My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.

*5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*

Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.



*6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*

At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.

*7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*

Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.



*8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*

Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.

*9. Anything else you would like to say?*

When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.

Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
(The check is in the mail.)


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *RobS*
> 
> This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*
> 
> While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool and why?*
> 
> My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.
> 
> *7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> 
> Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.
> 
> *9. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.
> 
> Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
> (The check is in the mail.)


This was a pretty good interview, Rob. I think a great deal of what you said to the questions resonates with the vast majority of us. This was enjoyable to read.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *RobS*
> 
> This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*
> 
> While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool and why?*
> 
> My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.
> 
> *7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> 
> Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.
> 
> *9. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.
> 
> Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
> (The check is in the mail.)


I agree, Scott.


----------



## scottb

MsDebbieP said:


> *RobS*
> 
> This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*
> 
> While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool and why?*
> 
> My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.
> 
> *7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> 
> Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.
> 
> *9. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.
> 
> Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
> (The check is in the mail.)


Don'tcha love how I am the first words out of his mouth? 
Great interview Bro! Love having you here. So nice having this place to hang out in whilst we're in different parts of the country.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *RobS*
> 
> This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*
> 
> While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool and why?*
> 
> My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.
> 
> *7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> 
> Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.
> 
> *9. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.
> 
> Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
> (The check is in the mail.)


I noticed that  touching


----------



## RobS

MsDebbieP said:


> *RobS*
> 
> This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*
> 
> While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool and why?*
> 
> My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.
> 
> *7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> 
> Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.
> 
> *9. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.
> 
> Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
> (The check is in the mail.)


Thanks everyone. Yes, I should have added that I come back to check on Scott.. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *RobS*
> 
> This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*
> 
> While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool and why?*
> 
> My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.
> 
> *7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> 
> Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.
> 
> *9. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.
> 
> Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
> (The check is in the mail.)


Great interview Deb & Rob.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *RobS*
> 
> This interview with RobS is from the August, 2010 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you find LumberJocks and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> ScottB, my brother-in-law told me to check it out, he was one of the first here and I wasn't too far behind.I come back mainly to check out the projects and blogs for something new and unique. First thing I do every time I log in is go to "my buddies" page and see what they have been doing. Then I try to glance through the items that have been added since my last visit. With the sites exponential growth, that becomes a more difficult. It is impressive that even though we are beyond 20000 jocks, it still has a close nit community feeling.
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of your woodworking history*
> 
> While I've had several woodworking influences in my life, my older brother and my father stick out in my mind as the most important. My brother did some amazing work in high school and our school shop, near Cleveland, was fairly well set up and well instructed. I tried to follow his lead and I'm sure my very first project in shop was a cutting board that may still be at my grandparents' house somewhere. My father is more of a lumberjack - outdoorsy type person, thus feeding my interest in many of my more natural and free form projects.
> 
> *3. I'm always interested in "inspiration" - what inspires your work and your style of work? (And, you seem to do a lot of work with "found lumber" - I love it! How did that start?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Unique and useful, those are inspiring words for me and my woodworking. I like to make interesting items that I haven't seen before and yet still serve a purpose. I also prefer to recycle and/or repurpose the wood for my projects or I gather wood from the area around my home. I get some inspiration for what I "see" or envision in the piece at hand. I can collect wood on a beach and, depending on my finds, by the end of my walk will pretty much know what I am going to build, even before I've cleaned and evaluated the reclaimed resource. It's really satisfying to discover diamonds in discarded.
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool and why?*
> 
> My favorite tools are my two micro-plane rasps, one I made a handle for and posted here, another is a smaller one that came with a handle. They can be as aggressive or as gentle as you like when it comes to removing material and are always at the ready, no batteries required.
> 
> *5. what is your favourite project that you've created?*
> 
> Very tough question; I'd have to say my favorite hasn't been created yet, it's still in my mind somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to present itself. I do like gifting my projects and can't remember them all. I made a small osage orange lamp for my brother and a river birch floor lamp for my father, ironically neither posted here. I am proud of both not for their quality but just by knowing they are appreciated. If I were forced to pick one, I'd go with the TV Stand posted here, as I'm always telling my wife not to buy something because, "I could make that" and on this project I actually followed through.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the most challenging part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> At the moment I'd say time and possibly my lack of willingness to attempt a new technique; which I should do more often as I am usually happy with the outcome.
> 
> *7 What is the most rewarding part of woodworking for you?*
> 
> Giving, no doubt! Giving reclaiming materials new life and giving my projects as gifts and seeing people enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is the best piece of wisdom you can pass on to woodworkers?*
> 
> Me? Pass on wisdom? Ha! Maybe that's just it. Have a sense of humor and enjoy what you do.
> 
> *9. Anything else you would like to say?*
> 
> When did you say I get the check? Just kidding. I am honored that I was selected for an interview and would like to thank Lumberjocks for giving me a place to share and most importantly a place to learn from woodworkers around the world.
> 
> Thanks to RobS for taking the time for this interview and for sharing his wisdom with us!
> (The check is in the mail.)


A very nice interview.

It's nice to read about a personal look at of one of our fellow LJs.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Dick & Barb Cain*

This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.

*Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!









*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.

By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.








_

I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.

I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.

(click to view project)

*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.

(click to view project)

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.

Here's my first attempt at carving.

(click to view project)

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.

*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.


(click to view project)

Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.

I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.

Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.

Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.

On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11

*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.

(click to view project)

My wood lathe would be a close second.

(click to view project)

*8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.


(click to view project)

The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.


(click to view project)

Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.


(click to view project)

There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects

*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.

SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.

Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us

*And two questions for Barb:*

*1. What is your favorite project?*
Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.

Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.










*2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
AWESOME!
To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"

I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.

Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.


(click to view project)

From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,

"THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."

Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


----------



## Toolz

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Wonderful stories. Congratulation to both of you.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


A Great Interview of Great Folks!!

Thanks

Lew


----------



## mpounders

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Thank you for sharing your stories. I enjoyed the picture of the trailer….I remember when I was young and we lived in a small trailer…..the table folded up to cover the bookcase and give more room!


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


This is a wonderful interview. Dick, thanks to both you and Barb, for sharing a part of yourselves with the group.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thanks Guys!*

We're sorry Barb's nature slideshow isn't working.

I accidentally didn't send Debbie the link, but we'll eventually get it right.

*Barb is anxiously waiting, to share her fine pictures, so try back later.*


----------



## mmh

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


What a wonderful interview, I could read more should you like to create a blog.

Keep up the great work and keep having fun!


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


it's updated now
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff273/Chipncut/?action=view&current=5c507d8c.mp4


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


I think we have the technical problems ironed out … maybe.

thanks Dick & Barb for a great interview!


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thanks for taking care of my mistake, Debbie.* <O}@


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


I should have caught it earlier… sorry about that.


----------



## Caliper

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Dick and Barb,

It's been many moons since I had the project or the gumption to make a post. I couldn't let this opportunity to say Hi and Thank you pass though. I follow things as best I can these days and still receive your updates from my buddy list. Great interview - it filled in a few gaps I had about my fellow pals "in da north land".

Also, a few belated congratulations on:
Your wedding aninversary
Your respective birthdays
Your 5000th post (it seems you have moved far beyond that now; shows how out-of-date I am)
Your many contributions to this community

Best Wishes,
Jeff (Caliper)


----------



## dpow

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Thanks for sharing your woodworking life story. What a great read. You brought up some interesting points. I agree todays youth are missing out when it comes to learning to use their hands and developing their creativity. Maybe some of them will realize there is more to life than their ipod, cellphone, and texting.

I took the time to look over your projects on Lumberjocks and was really impressed. What a variety! What an inspiration. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kenn

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Great story on two of the nicest prople in our Lumberjock community. It is good to learn a bit more about their journey. Thanks.


----------



## jordan

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Wonderful to read! Great job deciding to give us insight into this wonderful and talented couple Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Barb-your photos are BEAUTIFUL.
You have a a keen eye for beauty and for creating photo art. I'm so glad the slideshow finally worked. 
You are an artist.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Jordan - I'm just glad that this talented couple are members here at LJ so that I "could" interview them! 
They are definitely on my list of people that I call my mentors.


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Hi Dick and Barb;

What a fantastic journey you both have shared! Talk about a perfect partnership!

This was a joy to read and thanks to Ms. Debbie for making it happen.

All the best,

Lee


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thanks Jeff!
Our pal from da big city down dere.

It was nice hearing from you again.

It's been a long time.*


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thanks dpow, (Doug)*

It was very nice of you.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thanks Kenn!*

It really has been a nice long journey for us.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thanks Jordan!*

That was a very nice compliment.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thank you Lee!*

You always have something nice to say.

We're still looking forward to a longer lasting yet, fantastic journey.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


A great story Dick & Barb & thanks to Debbie for posting it. I can relate to many things in your lifes history. We call them the good old days & they certainly were but opportunities are endless today. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thank you Grumpy!*

This interview task was a great experience, & honor for us.

It helped bring back many memories, & now it's in print, *amazing!*


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*A BIG THANK YOU TO MARTIN!*

He fixed the problem we were having with Barb's nature slideshow.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Martin's the man!!


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Debbie also deserves a *"BIG HUG, & PAT ON THE BACK"* for her devotion to this site.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


you're making me blush!


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


It's been a wonderful experience knowing you and Barb Dick. You are one of the reasons I've stayed with the site so long. The love and caring is felt across Lake Michigan and I wish we lived closer because I'd bug you until you wish we never had met. Here's to a long and lasting friendship. God Love and Bless you both. Mike


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*THANKS MIKE!*

We wish we had arms long enough to reach out to you with a *BIG HUG!*


----------



## jbertelson

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Wonderful story. Dick, thanks for being a pal, and a fellow LJ….............

Jim


----------



## 2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


So nice to read this! LJ would be not even close to what it is now without you Dick&Barb. Thanks for everything and enjoy your time together


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thank you Jim!*
We can always count on you.

*Thank you Martin!*
Your always there when we need you.
*YOU'RE THE MAN!!*


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*HI DEBBIE!*
I'm so happy you like my photo show. Thanks so much for your wonderful, & encouraging comments.

They mean an awful lot to me.

*BARB*


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


I "LOVE" your photos … you have a great eye (of course we knew that - you picked Dick out of the pack!) haha


I'd love to see more of your photos. 
(Martin - that was a hint)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


Thanks Debbie for making this interwiew and bring the story forward to our knowledge 
you did a great job here 
I enjoyed reading about it

thank´s Dick and Barb for sharing a little corner of your life together 

and it was a great serie you have put together to us Barb  you can realy see the beauty
in the natur and have the talent to choose witch part you don´t want to have in the picture
I enjoyed that serie as much as I enjoyd the story and Dicks project´s

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Thank you Dennis!*

Barb thinks its very thoughtful of you to show your interest in her pictures.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


LOL thanks but all natural to me to look at photo´s other has used a good deal of time
to take and aranged to bee seen and the great mental deal of it with desiding whats not good enoff
for this show.
you see before I did photograph alot as a hobby even the wife did so and beside the normel system
camera I use the big May-mia RB 67 alot  all thow I wasn´t speciel good to it but I like the
metodict in this kind of taking pictures (black&white) and develop the film and enlarge them on real paper
instead of the glossy plasticcoted colourpictures I did some colour but that was mostly on dias
aaah those nights in the darkroom 

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Dennis!*
It sounds like you've had a lot of experience with photography before the digital age.
it was much more complicated then.
When I gave Barb her camera, she took about 5000 images in one month, & that's mostly nature shots on, or near our lake cabin. She keeps me extra busy sorting them into different events on our computer.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


LoL Dick its sure sounds like a lovely Lady you are mariage to 
but she did the right thing , the only way to be a better photoghrapher is to take alot of pictures and 
work with them, while you look at alot of different paintings and pictures , ....sory you nearly got me
started …..lol

lot of experience… no just tinkeld around and look like I did know what I did in those days…lol
used too many money on equeipment said my dear mum …and mum is always right…eeh…in the end I 
cuold sometimes use a wheelbarrow to transport all the things with me into the terain for one job 
and I like the journey in the darkroom , you can do so much with the images in there
and you never know if its going to take 1 hour or the hole night before you are satisfied with the picture

lol ..I gess that is why I´m trying to learn a little about witch end I shuold grab cheisel and planes in
with out destroying both tool,wood and my self …. 

have a great safe saturday 

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*Dennis!*

It also doesn't take her vey long for her to fill up my hard drive. <(;O}#


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


well you just have to buy a box full of the new Terabite drives to her…lol


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


I'll have burn a bunch of DVDs to start with.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dick & Barb Cain*
> 
> This interview is from the September, 2010 issue of the Creative Hands Network News.
> 
> *Dick & Barb Cain* have been members of LumberJocks.com since August, 2006. Thank you, Barb & Dick, for this wonderful interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I guess I got off to a real early start. Being depression times my Dad was fortunate enough to have a job, so he took on the task of building a new home in 1935. I was three years old at the time. I was always under his feet with the small hammer he had given me, & small keyhole saw he let me play with. I can remember this because I hit my thumb once while pounding a nail into a wooden lathe. I can never forget that lesson, because it's hard to forget painful things I guess.
> When I got a little older I was always making things like wooden guns that shot inner tube rubber bands. I also carried a jack knife with me at all times. My first Jack knife came with a pair of boots from Kinney Shoes. They had a knife pocket with a knife in it as a sales gimmick. I wore those boots to school everyday. BOY! would I have been in trouble in this day, & age. I may have been on TV news nowadays for bringing a knife to school. I was only in about 2nd grade at the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think of a knife as being a weapon.
> 
> By coincidence I happened to find the knife in one of my tool boxes the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I used to make sling shots, willow whistles, & carved my initials on things just about everywhere I went. I built a shack in the empty lot next to our house when I was about 14. It was torn down a few years later when my Dad sold the lot. My Dad always let me use his tools in his basement shop, & I used to make things like pushcart racers out of old red wagon wheels.
> I also built some stick model airplanes as a teenager. One was a Lockheed Lightning P-38 fighter, the one with the twin tails.
> In the area we lived, there was a lot of housing construction going on, so the houses became a playground for us kids after the carpenters left, so doing this must have helped me in the knowledge of carpentry.
> My initial introduction to real woodworking were the wood shop classes I had in 8th, & 9th grades in the Hibbing school system. They were really well equipped with any kind of machine you could think of at the time. The 8th grade class was taught by learning to use hand tools, & 9th grade we learned the proper usage of power tools. I think this helped me more than anything. We also had superb instructors. Nowadays the kids don't receive this type of training.
> They miss being able to get hands on experience, & this gives them the fear of being able to use woodworking machinery safely, & properly.
> 
> I made a Cribbage board, & this Bookcase in 8th Grade.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Buying an older home, actually made it a necessity to learn more, & to use my woodworking skills. Barb was always a homemaker, so we got by with my income. Doing the work myself was the only way to afford anything we needed.
> We started out with old hand me down furniture, & when we wanted to upgrade, I would build something.
> I even designed, & built our own kitchen cabinets.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> Craft shows started to flourish in the late 1970s. We used to stop and view the things people were making. The carving exhibits caught my eye, & I became envious of the beautiful carvings some of them had created. I always thought to myself, "I wish I could do that".
> I was a subscriber to Wood Magazine, & one issue had a lesson on carving an Owl in relief. I borrowed a set of carving chisels from a friend, & low, & behold, success! I discovered that I could carve.
> I kind of kick myself for not trying carving before this. Here I was starting to carve at 50 years old, & thinking about all of those wasted non carving years of the past.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at carving.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I get inspired whenever I see a piece of wood. I think, "what can I make from this"?
> While I'm in the carving mode, which is most of the time. I'm always looking at pictures that could be used as a carving subject. I tend to clip pictures from magazines, & now with the computer, I can copy, & paste interesting things to my files.
> When I plan on building a cabinet, or piece of furniture, I browse the internet, & magazines for ideas. I usually modify the project plans to my preferences.
> When I use my lathe, I usually take a blank of wood, & set it into my lathe, & round it out roughly, then I just play it by ear. It's hard to predict what the final outcome will be. The nature of the wood has a lot to do with the final creation.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them?)*
> In the spring of 1965, I decided to build a sailboat, a small catamaran. I worked on it in my garage almost every night for about three months, & we finally launched the ("Barbara Ann") in mid July.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Back in 1968, we decided to have a basement built under our house. Trying to save a buck, I made an agreement with a house mover that I would help him with the project. He deducted my labor from the bill, which really helped a lot.
> That was quite an experience. It surprised me how heavy a house is. As we jacked it up, we kept adding wooden cribbing, & it kept sinking into the clay until it finally stabilized. After it was raised to the proper elevation we rolled it back about 50 feet, so the hole could be dug. I installed new 2×10 floor joists while it was still blocked up to supplement the old 2×6 joists. I then took diagonal measurements of all of corners, & the block layers used these measurements to layout the foundation. When we rolled the house back, it fit perfectly. I saved on this job by carrying blocks, & doing other labors.
> We added on to the front of the house, & also to the rear to accommodate a grade entrance plus a stairway to the basement. Being that we started this project late in the fall, we had it all enclosed just before winter came.
> 
> I've also tackled countless other projects, wood turnings, & carvings with perseverance.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The many "hugs" I've received from Barb for things I've made for her over the years.
> 
> Also the appreciation I've received from my family, & friends that I've made things for. All of this is very rewarding to me.
> 
> Just looking at the things I've created is also very rewarding.
> 
> On the tangible side, I was able to take third place in the Lumberjocks contest last year. I've also placed in a couple of other LJs contests.
> http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2009/results/11
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Without a doubt, I think my wood carving tools would take first place.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> My wood lathe would be a close second.
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation/project?*
> WOW! That's going to be hard thing to do. I have many favorites when it comes to carvings. I think the one that was most difficult is the Irish Claddagh I made for Barb. Carving hands takes much skill, & I think I did them quite well. Also carving the Irish Knot was quite a chore.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> The Mining scene is another favorite. I think it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> Also the Guitar I made for my son Steve, was a very satisfying project.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> There are lots of other favorites, so just check out My Projects.
> http://lumberjocks.com/Chipncut/projects
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Nowadays it's much easier to learn woodworking. There are so many sources available, such as magazines, & now the internet. These things were unheard of when I started out, but I did have the advantage of a wonderful school with a lot of equipment, & excellent instructors. If you do have the funds available to you, take advantage of taking some classes in woodworking. Also some of the tool shows have some great seminars that are usually free. You can also learn a lot with some of the videos on Utube.
> When you buy tools, get the best you can afford, because your going to have that tool for many years, so don't skimp.
> Another thing I'd like to say, is don't be afraid to try something you've never done. As I mentioned before, if I hadn't tried carving it would sure be a missing link in my life.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I happened to see a small article in Popular Woodworking Magazine, & typed in the LJs link. After viewing it, & looking at the way it was set up. I think I immediately signed up for it. That was on 08/19/2006, & here we are, four years later.
> The best thing we like about LJs is the Jocks. You can't find a better group of people any place on this earth. It's like one big happy family. If anyone has a problem, woodworking, health, or whatever, there's always someone there to help. We have friends from all over the planet now. Isn't it amazing?
> LJs has really helped me to be more computer savvy. I've learned through the help from Martin how to embed video, & pictures from my files, & also how to transfer images from one website to another by copying its address, & pasting it to another place.. It took me quite a few tries, but Martin was patient with me, & kept on helping until it finally soaked in.
> LJs has also helped me with my writing. When I first got started here, I could hardly put two sentences together. I think it has exceedingly enriched my life , & I've also gotten much more proficient in expressing myself.
> One more thing I'd like to mention is our Avatar. People have asked about it. The photo is a Photoshopped rendition of two of our pictures at about three years of age. We lived next door to each other for about a year until Barb's family moved, & we didn't meet each other again until we were in high school, started dating, & then we married.
> 
> SO THAT"S THE REST OF OUR STORY.
> 
> Finally: We'd like to thank Debbie for inviting us for an interview.
> It's been a great honor, & was very rewarding to us
> 
> *And two questions for Barb:*
> 
> *1. What is your favorite project?*
> Although I'm not a woodworker, I'm an avid fan of my woodworker HUBBY. My favorite way to express myself is through my photos. I Always have my camera in my hand ready to record his carvings, & other projects, also whatever Beauty my eyes come upon as I observe Nature's Wonders.
> 
> Here's a sampling of some of my nature photos.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
> 
> I love to follow my SWEETHEART around, & take photos of his HANDS as he carves, & guides his tools. His Hands show so much Talent, & Strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. How would you describe Dick when it comes to woodworking?*
> AWESOME!
> To watch him as he carves is like watching a piece of wood coming to life. It amazes me every time I watch him as he starts a new project. It isn't only his carving, but I believe there isn't anything that he cannot make. As I said in the beginning, "He's AWESOME!"
> 
> I realized my "HUBBY" had woodworking talent by the first project he made for us when we were first married.We lived in a trailer house at the time, & living space was at a minimum. We were expecting our first child, & badly needed a place to store our many baby clothes. He drew up his own design, & made us a combination bench settee, & baby clothes storage container. It served two purposes for us while taking up minimal space.
> 
> Later on our "Settee Bench" became a unique toy box for our two sons'. We are still using it at our cabin to store lake gear in. It's still very strong, & solid after over 58 years! This Bench is full of of happy, & special memories that are very dear to us.
> Since the beginning of our married life, he still continues to create, build, & carve numerous projects.
> 
> 
> (click to view project)
> 
> From "THEN" until "NOW" tells,
> 
> "THE REST OF MY HUBBIES WOODWORKING JOURNEY."
> 
> Thank you so much, Barb & Dick, for taking the time to answer these questions.  _


*THANK YOU EVERYONE!*

We've sure enjoyed, & appreciate the many nice comments.

You're sure a great bunch of people.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*JockMike2*

This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.










*1.How did you first get started working with wood?*

When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.



I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.

Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.

A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.



After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.



*4. What is your favourite tool?*

My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.



*5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*

The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.



*6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)* 
My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.

*7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*

The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.



*8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*

I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.

I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.

Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm

And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!

[Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


*Congratulations on doing this fine interview Mike!*

I was up bright, & early this morning, & this was at the top of my email list.

It was something nice too read before I even had my first cup of coffee.

I enjoyed every bit of the story of your past.

*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK< MIKE>*


----------



## davidmicraig

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Great interview Mike and I was really happy to see this month's featured LJ is you. Thanks for sharing your story.

David


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Thanks you guys, Dick you old dog. You and Karson have been like the father I never had. I've enjoyed our coversations so much, I just like to sit and listen to you talk when we're on skype. David you have inspired me as much as me inspiring you. You've been a good friend, I'm glad you live so close and we've become good friends. Heck, even my wife likes you, and she never liked any of my other friends. Still can't figure that out?


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


This was a nice interview, Mike. Thanks to both you and Deb for sharing this with us.


----------



## BillyJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Mike - that is a wonderful interview. You have quite a history and story to share with others, and I'm glad you did.


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Super interview very interesting to know more about Mike besides his super projects,
Thanks Deb for another news letter and great interview


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Great interview, Mike

Sounds like quite a life. I'll be sure to stay tuned for part two.

Lee


----------



## Rustic

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Alot of history in them old bones eh Mike? LL Congrats


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Thanks Rick, Jim, Lee, BJ, and Scott, it means a lot coming from all you guys. You know I consider you all close friends and look up to you all as woodworkers. I get my inspiration from all of you. Thanks


----------



## degoose

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


A life full of different experiences..


----------



## chrisstef

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


I think its great to see how many different walks of life end up wood working and joining this community of LJ's. No matter where you have come from, what you have done, and where you live its nice to see people come together under one common roof. Thanks Mike for sharing your past and present with us all, and here's to enjoying the future!


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Thanks Larry and Chris, it means a lot coming from you Larry, I think a lot about you, your success and your limited time. Thanks for sharing that. Thanks Chris, you are so very right. We are from all walks of life with different life experiences yet have found common ground here at this wonderful site.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


A great Interview Debbie & thanks for sharing Mike. I can relate to many things in your life's story.


----------



## Tangle

MsDebbieP said:


> *JockMike2*
> 
> This interview is from our October issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to JockMike2 for taking the time to answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was young we didn't have much money, heck we were poor. I used to carve a big Bowie Knife out of wood, or make a sword, one time I made a bow and arrow and actually hit a squirrel with it. Didn't kill it but it probably had a sore side for a while. I remember my buddy and I making a skate board out of 1 old skate for the wheels, about a 3' 2X4 an orange crate and a skinny board for a handle bars and some nails. You could carry anything in that crate, groceries, ball, glove and bat or frogs, anything. We utilized whatever we had. We loved trash day. Dad would take the trash to the dump every week and my brother and I would go along to find things we could still use to make things with, a rubber tube for our rubberband guns, a piece of an old bike that we needed parts for, just anything. I still remember my Mom hollering at my Dad, "seems like you bring back more than you take out".
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was Catholic and I used to marvel at the gorgeous woodwork in the church because I knew the Priest there had made all of it and I think that is one thing that got me interested in woodworking. Finally in shop class in high school I was able to use the machinery, but not before I learned how to sharpen a chisel, saw a board straight and learn how to sand it smooth. We had a good shop teacher with lots of patience and I'm glad he made me go back and do things until I got it right. It taught me the value of being precise and to do good work before moving on. There were Seniors in there making blanket chest with real nice wood. We had to buy, or furnish our own wood. Lucky for me the shop teacher had a few boards laying around that he let me have and the one thing I gravitated to, was the Lathe. I just couldn't believe the bowls and things being made on the lathe. I ended up making a mallet, about a 5 pounder out of some nice Maple and man was I proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of left woodworking after school. I went to work in the shops in Lansing making money, buying a car, chasing girls and drinking. After being drafted in 1970 and going to Germany, again I was amazed at the architecture in the old buildings, inside and out. The statues in stone, the old churches, every street you walked down was history, not like it is here in the US. This is a young country, not to diminish the history of the Native Americans upon this country, but they didn't have the History of Europe, nor the architecture. It had a different feel to it there. It's very hard to explain. I went to the Black Forest on Alerts, we called them, when the whole post would go to the woods to practice war games. I spent time there, somewhere my father had been in WW11. Talk about awe inspiring. The little towns we past through still had blacksmith shops because they still farmed mostly with horses. The little towns were right out of a postcard. The Chapel Houses, the underground beer gardens, the old castles. We actually could find old castles to spend the night in that were uninhabited. The dungeons were filled with dirt through time, but we could climb to the parapets and you could tell why they built them where they did, because you could see for miles and miles around them with only another castle off in the distance.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track, you wanted to know where I get my inspiration, love for architecture, sculpture and Art, that's it. Seeing it and living there, being in History for over a year, I wasn't drunk all the time, I did absorb some things.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I did take some college courses in Sculpture and although because of work, my addictions, and family, I couldn't continue my education until 1986, when the shop closed, they paid me comp for an old back injury, and sent me back to school. While I worked at the shop for over 20 years I was laid off a lot, so I knew I had to find other work and jobs were hard to find.
> 
> A friend took me on his framing crew and I found a job I loved. Building houses, framing was like a dream job, outside in the open air, it seemed good but a lot of drinking in the trade. It was rewarding to see something go up and know you help build it. I got with a friend and we would frame small 3 bedroom homes on weekends at a small lake north of Lansing. We would get the deck down and laid out on Friday after work, on Saturday we would build the outside walls with, back then we could use ply on the corners and cellotex on the sidewalls, so we would put that on put in doors and windows and had friends help us hoist them up. End walls were easy and we did those ourselves. Then we would frame rooms inside. We would start early on Sunday putting up trusses, again we did have help with those, even though they were usually about only 24 footers. We would walk them down the top plate and set them up, then lay down the sheathing. Also, put in drywall backing. Like I said when we were done it was ready for roofing, siding and drywall, we would make about 1000 bucks each. Great money but Monday was a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> After graduating college, with a Social Work Degree in Substance Abuse Counseling I worked about 12 years in a 14 bed male unit for men. It was rewarding I miss it and loved the work I did. Then I fell and broke my back losing a lot of things in my life. Fishing, Hunting, Camping, that's when I took up the lathe I could work for a 1/2 hour and quit and rest or if I had to sometime lay down to ease the pain. Sometimes I sat and cried, the pain was so bad, anyone with nerve pain will understand, morphine, percocete, nothing will relieve nerve pain. I was a grotesque human soul for a while. This site helped me through that and with the help of my Dr. I was able to cope well enough to work in the shop, and with the help of the friends and family I made when I joined this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the wood lathe. Although I've made a couple chairs and really enjoyed that also, I like making mortise and tenons. I like carving, but am not good at it, yet. I love sculpture of any kind whether it's a table piece or an abstract. They are all good and I see it in Andy's boxes, Trifern's bowls, in Dick Cains carvings and work with twisted vines, in Karson's work making cradles. The real sculptures I don't even have to name, each one of them could write a book.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What brings you the greatest reward from woodworking?*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is giving away the things I make and give to family and friends. Those things will live beyond me and let those people know that I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges now are overcoming pain when I really want to work and get something done, due to my back injuries.
> 
> *7. Which project that you have made is your favourite?*
> 
> The most favorite thing I made was the hope chest for my daughter, and it took me over a year to make. That's what is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. How did you find LumberJocks.com and what keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found this site by accident and it was after I had gotten into woodworking seriously and I enjoyed the marvelous things I was seeing and the insight I garnered from the people that were talking to each others like a close family. These guys not only cared a lot for each others work and helped each other out, they genuinely liked each other and I was amazed at the honest caring they had for one another as people.
> 
> I made a very good friend name Oscorner, not his real name, but he was a man of God and always ended every note he wrote, that Jesus is Lord. He had a heart attack, was asking my advice about Dr's and pain meds. I don't feel responsible for his death because I told him to seek advice other than his shop Doctor and he was scheduled for bypass the day before he died. I miss him, after these 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for reading this, I Bless each and every one of you because I consider everyone on this site a friend. Thank you, Mike Wurm
> 
> And thank YOU MIke for sharing your story with us!
> 
> [Note: April, 2012. Our dear friend past away this week. He shall be deeply missed!]


Gosh, Mike, what a great interview!!!! Sure is good to hear from you . Keep up the good work.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*SnowyRiver*

This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008 









*1. how did you first get started working with wood?*

I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.



*2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.

*3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*

For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.



I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.

My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.



*4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*

I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.

*5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.



*6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.

*7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.

*8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.



*9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.



*10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.

Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


----------



## ellen35

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Nice interview, Debbie.
I am amazed at the talent and kindness on this site. Everyone comes at woodworking from a different perspective, yet we can all teach each other… SnowyRiver is an fine example of this.


----------



## GMman

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Great interview Debbie, you picked a nice member.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Very informative interview, MsDebbie!

I am amazed at the number of Lumberjocks who are involved with electronics/computers.

Lew


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


this is perhaps my favourite part of the newsletters-learning more about their journey into their craft.


----------



## DaddyZ

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Nice Story ! Good Interview !!!


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Debbie, great interview of SnowyRiver, always a friend to all LJs with encouragement and prompt responses. His emphasis on safety is the best any of us could offer to anyone.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Thanks Debbie,
You picked a great LJ for the interview. I enjoyed "getting to know him better". Way to go Wayne. Rand


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Great interview Debbie and some very nice projects from Snowy River.


----------



## alba

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Nice interview.
Also a nice LJ first person to welcome me.

Jamie


----------



## huff

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Thanks MsDebbie, I really enjoyed your interview with SnowyRiver. A great choice for the LJ to interview. He's a big plus to this site and now we've been fortunate enough to get to know him a little better…....and to see some of his great projects again.


----------



## nordichomey

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Great interview and nice work! I live just down the road from SnowyRiver so I found it an interesting read.


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


GREAT STORY SNOWYRIVER, IT'S ALWAYS GREAT TO GET TO KNOW SOMEONE ON A MORE PERSONAL LEVEL. YOU'RE A PRETTY GOOD GUY, AND IT'S BEEN A PLEASURE KNOWING YOU ON LJ'S.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


*A very nice interview Snowy!*

*You're not only a great woodworker, but you can put it in writing as well.

Thanks! Debbie!*


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Thanks everyone…I appreicate all of your comments.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Funny thing Deb & Snowy. I just spent two weeks down the Snowy River in Australia. A place called Jindabyne. Great interview. Thanks Snowy & Deb.


----------



## sawblade1

MsDebbieP said:


> *SnowyRiver*
> 
> This interview is from the November issue of "CreativeHands Network" Newsletter.
> SnowyRiver has been a member of LumberJocks since November 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. how did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I first began building things with wood when I was very young. Probably around 8 or 9. Although my dad was a weekend do-it-yourselfer and not a carpenter, I would help him build things around the house. Things like yard sheds, fences, a gun cabinet, and yard art. Even though he did most of the work, even at that young age, I had a sense of accomplishment when we finished. I was fascinated watching contractors come over to our home to do carpentry and electrical work.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. what was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I can't say that I had a particular moment or revelation that got me to this point. I think that over time I enjoyed carpentry and woodworking, my skill levels improved, and once I had my own home, I was inclined to do the carpentry projects around the house myself. I would eventually try to do more difficult projects on my own house, figuring that I could use my own environment to learn, and if I got stumped, I could always get help from someone to show me the way. I sometimes found myself lying in bed for hours at night thinking about how I might do something. You might say I became consumed by the project, and I liked it that way.
> 
> *3. tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> For me it started helping my dad. Even things like building a soapbox derby car with him was fun. I took some shop classes in junior high school which had a semester or two of woodworking. I always enjoyed those months. I still have some of my early projects from those days. One being a 10 inch high wooden dog door stop, and of course the soapbox car. I always thought maybe I had it in my blood to do woodworking. My great grandfather from Germany was a cabinet maker, and my grandfather from Denmark was too. Although I was much too young to have spent much time with them before they passed on, I do have some of their work in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to college to be a wildlife manager, but after becoming somewhat discontent; I decided to go to a trade school to learn carpentry. Although they had a bit of cabinet making in the course, most of it was construction, but it was very enjoyable and they had quite an extensive woodworking shop. This exposed me to many of the tools and machinery that I have today. Once finished there, I acquired an interest in electronics through amateur radio, and I eventually got my degree in electronics. I am currently a program manager for a large telecommunications company. I would come home from work and immediately dive into carpentry projects around the house. Finishing the basement, adding the deck, installing wood floors, etc. It was a welcome diversion from the hectic day. Sometimes staying up all night on Friday nights and weekends building, probably driving my family and the neighbors nuts with all the sawing and hammering. Through all of this I started to build a good tool inventory and started to stretch out into other woodworking and carpentry projects. Eventually I had friends and relatives asking if I could help them finish their basements, remodel their homes, or build decks.
> 
> My dad asked me if I could build a potting bench for his garden. After completing that project, I was hooked on woodworking. I had lots of construction tools, but still needed a good table saw, planer, jointer, etc. I had space in my current home so it was a just a matter of setting up shop once I could afford the tools. I bought a lot of used items and some new. Sometimes they would hang on the wall for a couple of years before I would ever use them. I would buy them when I had the opportunity rather than the need. Some of them were good tools and some not so good. Over a few years I eventually got most of what I needed to do most woodworking projects. All along, continuing to build decks, remodel and finish basements, and do small woodworking projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. what inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am also an avid antique collector. I love the style of the old things, so much of what I do is styled after colonial, early American, and arts and crafts.
> 
> *5. what are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think the biggest obstacle that I run into is simply financial. Woodworking is expensive. The cost of tools, lumber, etc., can sometimes be prohibitive. I work the used tool circuit quite regularly looking for tools that compliment my shop and the work I do. I do most of my woodworking during the long winter months here in Minnesota, so I enjoy picking out the projects I plan to do in late summer, price the wood and hardware, and order everything so once mid fall arrives I am ready to go for the next five or six months. I don't often do woodworking for hire, so it's all on my own nickel. I tend to build things as gifts for relatives and friends, and I occasionally treat myself and build something for just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. what is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> The greatest reward I get is a compliment that I might receive from folks that see or receive my work. Their excitement receiving it as a gift drives a lot of what I do. It's also rewarding to know that my work is in someone else's home, and that they like it enough to place it in full view for their family and others to see.
> 
> *7. what is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's a tough question. I guess my favorite tool is the one that I am using at the time. I especially enjoy using the table saw. It's such a versatile tool.
> 
> *8. what is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I think my favorite project to date is the mission style grandfather clock that I built early this year. I also like the steamer trunk I built about a year ago for my son's wedding. Both are displayed in my LJ gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. what tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Safety, safety, safety, and patience, patience, patience. Woodworking is a skill that takes many years to acquire. I always view an error or mistake as a learning tool. Start with small and simple projects. Take your time. Build your skill level on each of them but don't forget to keep challenging yourself. I would get involved with not only great websites like Lumberjocks, but join a local woodworking club if you have one in your area. If not, seek out local woodworkers and ask lots of questions. Take some classes if you can. There are a lot of woodworkers that are self trained, but it helps to have a mentor if you can. It will speed your skill development. Always have a clear mind and work safe in your shop.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. how did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was searching the web one day for some ideas for projects. I came across another woodworking website. I joined and posted a question….after weeks, no response. I continued to search around and came across Lumberjocks. Within minutes of joining I received a bunch of welcomes and responses to my question. Lumberjocks is unbelievable. Such a great bunch folks. It truly is a family of woodworkers. I find the experience and knowledge level is unsurpassed. I like staying connected and sharing the knowledge with those that love our passion.
> 
> Thanks SnowyRiver for taking the time to do the interview!


Great interview thanks for posting


----------



## MsDebbieP

*CharlieM1958*

This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.









Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "

*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."

Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.

Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!

Thanks for the great interview!


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


This was a nice interview. Thanks you both, Deb and Charlie, for letting us get a glimpse of your woodworking journey, Charlie.

And is this timely or what. This is certainly your special day Charlie. Happy birthday, Charlie.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


good choice debbie

charlie is around the bend a bit
always doing something new

which keeps us all striving
to do better

charlie
your insights and wit
are always spot on

thank you both


----------



## Eric_S

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Nice interview Charlie. That table saw opened up a world of possibilities for me too, although now I dislike that saw but still manage with it lol.


----------



## alba

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Nice One.
Great interview.

Jamie


----------



## Maveric777

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


As Barry said "Good Read". It's cool to see a little background on a friendly and familiar face her on LJ. On top of that I got to read the whole "60 Minutes Interview" without being interrupted by a single commercial….lol

Good Stuff!


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Very nice interview but you forgot to add in a section on Charlie's fantastic sense of humor!

Lew


----------



## SPalm

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


A well deserved interview.
Chuck is one of the nicest people you could meet on LJs.
People like him make this place great.

Steve


----------



## PurpLev

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


I have to second Steve- a well deserved interview and one of the nicest people you could meet (on LJ or elsewhere)

My biggest gripe with this interview though, is that it makes Charlie look like a serious person. I'm not sure I'm buying into that.


----------



## sedcokid

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Thanks Debbie for this interview, you certainly chose the right guy to interview. It is amazing that $89.00 could open up a whole new arena for Charlie. I certainly enjoy Lumberjocks people like Charlie and you Ms. Debbie make this a worthwhile site.

Chuck


----------



## Gregn

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Great interview. Just another way to get to know our fellow Lumber Jocks. Interesting what triggers someone to get into woodworking. In Charlie's case a inexpensive table saw fired up his creative juices to become the woodworker he is today. Once again a great interview.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


*11. Charlie… and where did you get your sense of humour? Is it an inherited trait?"*


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


first, thanks Debbie for your work here and what you do brings joy to us, second i thank charlie for taking the time to do the interview, your answers to the questions help us all get to know you a little better and we also get to understand your love for wood working, this is one of the reasons i love it here…getting to know those who make up this great community of wood workers, charlies work has always inspired me , from the design to the beauty of what he makes…thank you to you both…grizzman


----------



## 8iowa

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Great interview. Kudos to Debbie and LJ for this nice feature.


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


GREAT INTERVIEW CHARLIE, I'VE ALWAYS ENJOYED YOUR COMMENTS AND POINT OF VIEW ON YOUR POSTS. MANY ARE JUST DOWN RIGHT HILARIOUS. WE'VE BEEN ON THE SIGHT "SINCE THE OLD DAYS" AND EVEN THOUGH THE SIGHT HAS GROWN BEYOND ANYONE'S IMAGINATION, I STILL THINK YOU ARE ONE OF THE GUYS THAT STILL MAKE THIS A CLOSE, FAMILY AND CARING, SHARING PLACE IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN. THANKS FOR BEING PART OF LJs, AND THANKS FOR SHARING A BIT OF YOUR HEART.


----------



## North40

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Great interview! I knew Charlie a bit already, but it was nice to get to know him a little better. I always enjoy Charlie's thoughtful comments and sly wit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Good old Charlie. He's one of the best guys you may never actually meet, so this interview verifies that he does indeed exist.
Charlie is a sly wit indeed and I can connect with him and we share the same sense of humor. His woodworking skills are becoming so good and his projects reflect his good design choice and execution, he is not afraid to "stretch himself" further. He has a caring nature and is a big all round benefit to Lumberjocks.

The only slightly negative comment I can make is that he is a Cajun - but Charlie knows I'm only joking and ribs me about being a wannabe Texan.

The choice of some one to interview was admirable.


----------



## DaddyZ

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Nice Interview, Cool Woodworker !!


----------



## lilredweldingrod

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


It is always nice to get to know our Buddies and friends on LJ better. Especially the ones that that have helped us with our woodworking learning curve. Good interview Charlie.

Nice save there Ms Debbie. lol

Can you imagine Roger as MC for a roast for Charlie?


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Great interview. I love to hear about our members. Thanks for the insights Charlie.


----------



## Cozmo35

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Thank you MsDebbie *AND* Charlie!


----------



## reggiek

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


First time I've seen Charlie be serious for so long….Great Interview by the way.

Roger….there aint nothin wrong with Cajun's - we keep Jack Daniels in business….and provide a great market to heartburn medications (just ask the folks that eat at my house when I'm cookin). Now a wannabe Texan…hmmm….thats just sad (J/K).

Thanks Ms Debbie for another great interview/choice.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


reggiek,
Yes Charlie looks like is contemplating answering a post or taking a leak. lol

I thought Cajuns kept Pepto Bismal in business as they are a bunch of Suckers - crawdad heads, that it. "-)

OK, Ok, I'm really half a Texan and refuse to go all the way.

What about starting a Charlie Fan Club?


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


i'm in for the charlie club

but he has to quit 
using that 
greasy kid stuff

he's loosing all his hair with it


----------



## reggiek

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Roger - The Charlie fan club would have more members then mine…(even after offering new members a bevy of cool goodies - my club has a grand total of 0 members - I won't even join….(Who wants to be a member of a club that would allow me as a member - Rodney Dangerfield?).

Hmm….always fun to watch the tourist try to figure out how to eat them crawfish….when you tell them to twist off the bodies and to suck out the brains….several faint…LOL….but I don't remember anyone needing pepto for them….but give them some of my Grandma's recipe boudin and watch them break out in a sweat…(she used to keep a sugar bowl on the table for the newbies). She also used to make some screaming etouffe.

Thats some great memories for this ol' ******************** ass…..
.


----------



## woodbutcher

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


MsDebbieP,
Great choice for an interview! CharlieM1958 has been around on the site, and in his wood working endeavors as well. I remember for the longest time, all I ever saw were square corners on everything he made. We used to joke about how long it took him using 400grit paper to make them so square! Now as long as the darkside of turning round things doesn't gobble him up. We maybe will eventually get to see that Highboy and Roll Top Desk someday. Did you give him a sedative prior to the interview, because his dry wit is the only thing I missed? It's been great following CharlieM1958 on the site for so long and am looking forward to his participation for many years to come. Keep on keeping on, both of you!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


all the lights and cameras must have made him nervous


----------



## Splinterman

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Hey Debbie,
Real cool interview…well done.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Well then, as there seems to be such an interest in a Charlie1958 (the 1958 is his credit score), then I'll go ahead and start one. If anyone is interested in joining, then please send me the $10.00 for one year's membership ….....*BUT WAIT*.......send $20.00 and I'll give you a three year membership (a saving of $10.00 - wow) and as an additional bonus I'll send you a lock of Charlie's hair follicle - limited to the first 1000 applications, after that all the hair is gone. - just pick up the postage and handling.
Hurry, this offer won't last long, be the proud owner of a Cajun follicle that is rapidly becoming extinct.

Send Now.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


my prayer is in the mail

are these numbered hairs
with a certificate

i bought some gold bars 
turned out to be painted lead


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


David, of course they are Kosher. Real Creole follicles with a hint of Jambalaya. Can also be used as an interesting ingredient to Red Beans and Rice, or decoration on a Po Boy. Float one in your a friends Mint Julep and see their reaction, or use one as dental floss.

They're Dat Good.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


sound good then roger

i'll keep it in a box
with a toenail clipping 
from one of my wives
(it's all i could find
after she left)


----------



## lilredweldingrod

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


And the roast is on! Thank you Brother Roger. lol Hey! What ever happened to Father Charles Confession "Box?


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


There's a lot of good advice & experience there Deb. Thanks Charlie.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Thanks for interviewing Charlie Debbie. I've always enjoyed his comments and his wit. Folks like him make this site special. I'm also impressed with the projects he has carried out and which are really beautiful and well done.


----------



## Allison

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


I was really glad to see you featured Charlie. You have always been "around" and I think even welcomed me when I jumped aboard. I really enjoyed this interview and smiled when I learned your journey came from just buying a saw on a whim. Mine was sooo similar (my journey.) Youv've come such a long way and its been a pleasure to meet you here and to read your story. You and Deb did a great job!


----------



## CharlieM1958

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Thank you all for the wonderful comments. I've only been silent this long because I didn't know this post existed until this morning when I opened my email and got the ling to the latest e-mag.

Debbie: My sense of humor was definitely inherited from my dad.

Roger: Back in your cage now.


----------



## dustygirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *CharlieM1958*
> 
> This interview is from the December issue of our CreativeHands News. We head to the workshop of CharlieM1958 to learn about his woodworking journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's first comment was, "These are hard questions. I didn't know I was going to be on 60 Minutes!  "
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> In January of 2005 I was walking through Home Depot with a little extra cash in my wallet when I noticed a Ryobi portable table saw on sale for $89. I bought it more or less on a whim, thinking the price was right and it might come in handy some day. I had always done the standard handyman-around-the-house jobs like hanging shelves and the like, but had never really ventured into what you would call "woodworking."
> 
> Well, the first time a ripped a board to width, it suddenly dawned on me what a world of possibilities this little tool opened up! I immediately started building a box out of various scraps I had lying around, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I've always been a creative person. I started writing poetry as a young child, and have been composing music since I was 13. I was never good at visual arts, though, like painting or drawing. Woodworking opened up a way for me to express my creativity visually as well.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I don't consider myself that far along in my journey as a woodworker, so there is not much to tell. I started subscribing to a few of the woodworking magazines, and I found Lumberjocks. The site has definitely been my biggest source of information and inspiration. I've built my collection of tools over the last five years, and learned a lot through trial and error.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I'm inspired both by the traditional and the imaginative. I would love to be able to produce something like a traditional highboy or a rolltop desk some day, but I also like to come up with things that are new and different in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The greatest challenge for me has been to learn patience. I'm all about instant gratification, and once I start a project I am anxious to see it completed. As we all know, haste makes waste when it comes to woodworking. I have finally started to learn how to enjoy the process. Taking the extra time to do something right always pays dividends in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> I have sold a few pieces, but the real reward for me is my own satisfaction. Taking a piece of raw wood and discovering the beauty hidden within it is a real source of pleasure. Sharing my work with others and hearing their compliments is nice but, just as I find in writing music, the biggest payoff is really an internal, intensely personal thing. Even if I lived on a deserted island and no one would ever see a thing I made, woodworking would be just as much fun as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I think the table saw is still the tool I'd least like to live without, although I must say, as a novice turner, the lathe has captured my imagination and opened up another new world of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation is usually my last. I find I have to come back a few months later to see my work more objectively. Overall, though, maybe my favorite is a walnut hall table I made for my parents. It was made at their request to fit a certain space, and I think (even though it is nothing special) it exceeded their expectations. Every time I visit they tell me how much they enjoy it, and how much it is complimented by friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, watch videos on the web, take classes, ask your fellow woodworkers for advice, but don't be afraid to experiment. I occasionally do things that contradict the "conventional wisdom." Sometimes they don't work out, but sometimes they do. In woodworking there are usually many ways to skin a cat. Only through experimentation will you learn which ones work best for you. Above all.. be patient. Don't hurry through one step just to get to the next. I've never finished a project and said "Gee, I wish hadn't wasted so much time getting those miters just right."
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I was frequenting one of the woodworking usenet groups, and one day someone posted a link to Lumberjocks. I found it to be a fantastic site. At that time I think there were less than 2,000 members, and the core group of regular posters was quite small. You could literally view and comment on every project or topic that was posted, and there was a great helpful, family-type atmosphere.
> 
> Today, even though the site has grown quite large, there is still a strong core group of regular posters, a great sense of community among the members, and a true spirit of caring and helpfulness that makes me proud to call myself a Lumberjock!
> 
> Thanks for the great interview!


Thanks for sharing your journey with us Charlie it was very interesting.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*kolwdwrkr*

This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.










*Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *

"I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."

*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

"My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."

*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *

"To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it." 


*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *

"While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to 
start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner. 
In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children. 
In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc. 
It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air. 
Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it. 
People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it." 


*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *

"I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project. 
What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."


*5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *

"Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."


*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

"The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."


*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *

"I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."


*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *

"My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."


*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *

"Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."


*10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*

"I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first. 
Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."


*11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

"I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."


Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture. 
And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


A bit of a sad story, and all too common. Woodworking as a hobby is probably the best situation for most. It certainly isn't easy to be creative, work physically for long hours and still try to run the business end.


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


Sorry for the "mush" in advance LJ's…...

I just have to say~ I'm SO incredibly proud of Keith for everything he has accomplished in his life, and I'm excited for what's to come and sharing those new accomplishments together!

Coming from a relatively poor upbringing in a small town in CO….. to have the drive inside of you to completely change your life, to come to So Cal, run a successful business of your own for so many years, to have your work in hundreds of multi-million dollar homes, to grow the company to where you're bringing in 3 quarters of a million dollars, being asked to do the Philharmonic House of Design 3 years in a row…..it's absolutely amazing stuff, and something most will never accomplish in a lifetime! (And you did all of THAT before the age of 30!!). All along you never compromised your good name in keeping excellent quality, attention to detail, and customer service…..your record of customer referrals, and repeat customers calling you back wanting MORE of your work will attest to that!!

What's more, after taking such a hard blow and losing it all after the economy went bad and the divorce, having the courage to get back up and continue to move forward is just as incredible! I know many days you didn't want to (and probably still don't), but you do it for US, to provide for our little family, so it really means alot!!
It's this drive in you that will carry you far in whatever you do, and I'm so proud of you and excited to see what the future holds for us. No matter what's in store, I know woodworking will always be a part of our lives in some way.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


Great interview Debbie & Keith. I think woodworking is in his blood, he will never give it away.


----------



## mtnwild

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


Keith seems the type not to stay down or let the past do more than teach. He has to express himself and fortunately it's shows it's self in artistic expression. Even your self defense. You are an artist, its your way. Nice to have seen your work till now. Thanks…...............................


----------



## kenn

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


You have done some great work, I can still stare at "Torn 2" and not believe what I'm seeing. It is a sad day when your talent can't be enough to feed your family. It does seem that all the growth and interest in woodworking is among the hobbyists. Good luck.


----------



## roman

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


you are outstanding in a sea of fish

always enjoyed your "reads"

thanks for posting


----------



## Tangle

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


Best of luck to you, Keith. You have had an amazing life so far and I know you will be great at anything you try.I also know you will be back once in a while to check up on everybody, just like I do. So, check on us all and keep up the good work. See ya in the fall if we see ya at all.


----------



## rivergirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


I am confused? Ms. Debbie, there are 20,000 people on this woodworking site, many with phenomenal talent and insight, yet you choose to interview a guy who has overtly expressed a desire to quit wood working althogether and pursue- ju jitsu? Perhaps I am alone in this, but I just don't get it?


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


and I think he represents a lot of woodworkers who struggle with a decision to quite/move on.. find an outlet for their passion and still have the love of woodworking running through their veins… once a woodworker, always a woodworker. 
There are SO many reasons to interview Keith.

Sorry that this interview hasn't been an inspiration for you in some way. I hope others are able to find a jewel within the stories.


----------



## Maggiepic

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


The fact that kolwdwrkr accomplished so much and established himself in a competitive market through hard work, excellent customer service and just plain producing excellent quality is an inspriration in itself. Perhaps many of us are evaluating our way of life to better ourselves and provide for our families. In these tough times all options must be considered.
Good luck kolwdwrkr in all you do.


----------



## rivergirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


I didn't say he did do OUTSTANDING WORK… he of course does. I never meant to imply otherwise. Point taken.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *kolwdwrkr*
> 
> This interview is from the January 2011 issue of the "CreativeHands News". Thanks to kolwdwrkr for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before we start, are you still doing woodworking or have you moved on? *
> 
> "I'm pretty much moving on. It's not happening overnight that's for sure. I still have a couple of projects to wrap up. After I posted that I wanted to quit people have taken an interest. It's hard to tell them no but I'm trying too."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> "My family was always poor so us kids had to work. It's a small town so construction was the main industry. I took a job building log homes 2 summers before I graduated high school. Once I started doing the finish carpentry I realized I enjoyed doing detail work."
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> "To be honest I never liked doing it. It was a job, and I needed money. As I got older I started buying some of my own tools and was able to start making things for myself. Once I was able to be creative on my own I knew I liked it."
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today… including your decision to leave woodworking *
> 
> "While in Colorado I was building log homes. We did everything from dig holes to applying watco. The only subs we called in was tile, plumbing, and electrical. Everything else was wood. It took us 2 years to build one house. I was working on some roofing one day and a girl jogged by. She would become my way out of Colorado and led me to California. I worked security until I got a job as a cabinetmaker. It didn't take long until I was the foreman of the shop. My boss also let me build projects for myself, and even gave me the material. I built an entertainment center and some other small projects. I won't go into details, but I quit that job and started working for a construction company. He had told me that I would be his partner once things picked up, and that I would be running the cabinet shop. Well several conversations and months later I came to the realization that he had no intentions of keeping his promise. It was upon that realization that I had to
> start my own shop. I had acquired my C-6 license at this point, which was why I was going to be a partner.
> In 2004 I opened up KOL Woodworks and became his sub contractor. I contracted through homeowners and designers doing residential woodwork. The focus was on kitchens, baths, entertainment centers, etc. I started doing the Philharmonic House of Design, and did that from 2005-2008. The house is set up through the philharmonic society. Designers are given a room and decorate it. They call in their own help to get the work done, and the house opens to the public. The proceeds help the children.
> In 2008 my wife left me and things took a turn for the worse. I was left with a ton of tax debt, as well as a lot of unfinished work. I couldn't afford to get advertising, and had to finish up the jobs I had. Needless to say the work stopped and the bills didn't. I eventually lost my shop, house, etc.
> It took 8 months for me to find a job. Now I am the production manager for a small shop in Costa Mesa, and have been considering starting KOL Woodworks again. My current employer is willing to sublease the shop, and give me work. It's a tough decision. I'm good at woodworking, but I'm not good at business. What happens now is still up in the air.
> Although cabinetmaking is my profession, I have decided to leave woodworking behind. I can't stop doing it now because it pays the bills. But eventually something else should pay the bills. I think the industry isn't stable enough to rely on. Even if I don't move on it would be nice to know I could. So I have decided to put woodworking aside to focus on Jiu Jitsu. The goal is to become a Professor. If it becomes a full time thing then I can do woodworking as a hobby again. I think I would enjoy that more then trying to make money at it.
> People ask me why I can't do both. Simple. It takes a lot of focus to be good at something. You can never be great at anything if you are focused on too many things. If I focus on both Jiu Jitsu and Woodworking then I will be okay at both. If I focus on Jiu Jitsu then maybe I can be great at it."
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? and your new venture? *
> 
> "I'm always inspired by my creations, even the bad ones. Just being able to make something from nothing should be inspiring to anyone. Plus you get to sit back with a grin and say "I made that", or you can learn from mistakes throughout the process that will help you on the next project.
> What inspires me on the new venture is the fact that I can help other people. In woodworking you can find all the information in the world about what you need to know on the internet. You don't need anyone else to help you. In Jiu Jitsu you can't fight alone. There has to be a partner, so it helps me to gain better "social nerves". Not just that, but friends. There's a great satisfaction when someone asks about a move, and you get to show them. Participating in championships is fun too, and like any sport, winning isn't all that bad."
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest woodworking challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> "Honestly, making money has been the greatest woodworking challenge. There are tools to do anything, and literature on how to use it. If you are patient with the process and devoted to it, you can accomplish anything. But there are no guarantees that someone will pay you for it. Unfortunately people haven't separated production work from craftsmanship, so they want custom pieces made at production prices. It isn't and never will be feasible. The other challenge is being able to afford to do it. I may want to do something that isn't meant to be sold, but can't afford materials or the tools to do it. Bottom line, money is challenging."
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> "The experience. I have produced a lot of work for a lot of people. When they do their walk through and tell me how wonderful everything is, that's my reward. The reactions from people who see my work to me are priceless."
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> "I enjoy using various tools. I use most of them during the process. So my favorites are normally the new ones, or the ones I'm least familiar with. The lathe is my favorite right now, but that's only because I have nothing to turn."
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> "My favorite creation is my bubinga cabinet, the one on the black stand. I haven't made to many things "for" woodworking that I keep around."
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> "Do it because you love and enjoy it. Don't do it for money. You will eventually hate it. If it starts to feel like work then you don't enjoy it anymore. Keep your tools sharp. Be creative. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something. If that were true we'd be living in caves. Don't be afraid to try new things, and be explorative."
> 
> 
> *10. What have you learned about life in the past few months, from making that decision to leave woodworking and then picking it up again.. and now - wherever that leads you?*
> 
> "I've been learning some harsh realities for awhile now. I've always thought that things would be okay if I just kept doing what I do. Losing everything kept me down for a long time, and still does. I was fortunate enough to get to rent the place I'm in now, and to get the job I have. I've learned that you can't just sit around. If something isn't working then make the necessary changes to move forward. I need to put my family first.
> Woodworking isn't paying my bills, so my decision is to seek what will. Who knows, maybe it's another mistake. But at this moment, woodworking has been the mistake."
> 
> 
> *11. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> "I can't remember how I found LJ's. I think I was on a different forum and found the link. I've made a few friends, and enjoy seeing all the work. Most of all, though, I thoroughly enjoy helping people doing anything in life. So I like to write "how-to" blogs on doing certain things. Lumberjocks is a good all around forum to do everything woodworking related, and even though we are only supposed to be woodworkers there, we do realize that we are all people too, and can have more in common then just woodworking."
> 
> 
> Thanks again for doing this interview. I wish you well with your new venture.
> And I have to say that I hope you are able to put your woodworking skills to use in your future. You truly have a gift and I, for one, have benefited just by being inspired by your creations.


no problem


----------



## MsDebbieP

*GaryK*

This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there! 
I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.

*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.

Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.

I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.

Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.


*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*

That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.



*8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*

That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make! 

Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.

Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


----------



## Dez

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Thanks to both of you for taking the time to present this to all of us!


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


*A very interesting read Gary!

Your skills are astonishing, & projects are exceptionally well presented here on LJs.

Thank you for sharing them with us.*

Thank you Debbie for your efforts in helping make this site exceptional.


----------



## Pimzedd

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Glad to hear more from Gary. We don't see as much of him as we used to which makes his posts even more interesting. Whenever his face shows up in a post, I pay attention. Keep it up Gary.


----------



## mmh

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Congratulations on the impressive interview! A nice show of your talent.


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Thanks Deb, this is a very fine interview, very informative and interesting. Gary is a great asset to LJs and its always good to hear from those who "raise the bar" for us all through his work and encourage us all through his openness. Thanks Deb for all you do.


----------



## ND2ELK

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Hi Gary

You have always been an inspiration to me and many others. You are truely blessed as a excellent woodworking craftsman. You are a great asset to the LJ site.

God Bless
tom


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


MsDebbie and Gary,

Super interview. I have been a fan of Gary's work ever since I joined LJ's. It's really great to get some more insight on his work.

Lew


----------



## CharlieM1958

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Good read. That part about working in your father's machine shop explains a lot about the technical precision of your work.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Congrats, MsDebbie and Gary on the review.


----------



## HokieMojo

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Gary,
If it wasn't for you, I probably wouldn't have stuck around this site in the beginning. You were always posting such great info. Your blogs have always been among my favorites. I appreciate all that you have contributed!


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Super interview Gary and Debbie. All your projects are always impressive Gary you were the main reason I joined LJs ,I had to see what you were going to make next, and learn from your blogs. Thanks for sharing your innate know how.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Thank you Debbie & Gary for a very nice interview.

I found it very interesting & educational.


----------



## davidmicraig

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Great read Gary and Debbie. Maybe that power sewing class came in handy after all. I believe Gary does have a scrollsaw 

Thanks for sharing your life Gary and thanks to you Debbie for capturing it.

David


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Great interview Debbie and Gary.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


thank´s to both of you , great interwiew

Dennis


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


A great interview of a great woodworker. Gary's projects are always inspiring and wonderful. I like his philosophy about not worrying too much about mistakes and to just incorporate them into the work.


----------



## LateNightOwl

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


Wonderful interview! Gary, your work has been an inspiration to me since I joined LJs. Your story and not shying away from a challenge attitude inspires me to take on even more difficult challenges myself. Thanks!


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *GaryK*
> 
> This interview is from the February issue of the CreativeHands Newsletter. Thanks to GaryK for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> In Junior high school I took my first class on woodworking. In high school I took it also, but only for a short time. There were no girls there and believe it or not I took a power sewing class. Lots of girls there!
> I didn't pick it up again for years after that. I had "more important" things on my mind.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> One day, I don't remember exactly when, I saw a model wooden ship. It was amazing with all of it's detail and precision. I asked how much it was selling for and was told $15,000. I knew that the only way I would ever be able to have one was to build one myself. I was used to the precision, working in my fathers machine shop while going to school. I got a cheap little table top table saw, an Ohio Forge at Home Depot and a little 4" jointer from Sears (I still have it) and a cheap Royobi 9" band saw. From that meager beginning and about a year of steady work I made the model ship you can see in my projects.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Well, after making that boat and upgrading my bandsaw to a 14" Delta. I think I made a chessboard or two and decided that the cheap tablesaw had to go, so next came a Delta Contractor saw, and 6" jointer to boot. From there on there was no stopping me.
> 
> Not being one to shy away from a challenge I made the Mahogany Highboy as my first furniture project. It may look very difficult but it really wasn't at all. After that, I figured that I could build anything I wanted. I just thought of something and built it. I've always been able to visualize things in my head, so that helps and being an engineer doesn't hurt.
> Look through my projects and you will see what kinds of things pop into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Buildings and architecture are inspiring to me. Some of my projects are just scaled down features from buildings. Check out my Headboard and Pie Crust table to see what I mean. Both of those I got from buildings I saw while traveling in Europe.
> 
> I also like books on ornaments. I have about 10 different ones that I always thumb through for ideas. It's usually just one small detail that sparks an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> There really was no greatest challenge with the woodworking part, but finding wood has always been. I am always looking for wood. When I lived in the Los Angeles area it was pretty easy. There are a lot of places there. Since moving to Texas it's a lot harder. I tend to buy in bulk now and have it shipped. That takes all the fun out of the hunt, and you can't be 100% sure of exactly what you are getting. You have to remember that when you find a really great looking piece of wood you have to buy it then, because you will never find one exactly like it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> My greatest personal reward has been looking at a newly created project. Especially that big harpsichord. That alone took me probably about 1 1/2 years of work over a 10+ year period.
> 
> Another is the recognition of my peers for my work by their votes in the Lumberjock contests. I won three contests on a row that really was a great reward. I also like when a project I made inspires someone else.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> That's like a person to pick his favorite child. I guess it's a toss up between my band saw and drum sander. A great table saw is nice, but you can still get by with a contractors saw. Just like a jointer, nice to have one but not necessary. I like the band saw because it is so versatile. That was my first real full size tool that I bought .You can do things with it you can't do with any other tool. The drum sander was the last significant tool I bought. I use it more like a giant planer than a sander. I use a lot of highly figured wood and the drum sander is the least likely to damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> That would be my big harpsichord without a doubt. More time, thought, effort, money and patience went into it by far than anything else I have made. It was also the hardest thing to make, because so many different things went into it. Since at the time I couldn't find any plans, I had to design it on the fly. Lots of books and pictures were all I had to go on. It probably took about 6 months of thinking and planning before I even got started cutting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Don't worry about making mistakes. Everyone makes them. I do all the time. Usually when I do, if possible I just change my design to accommodate it. Anyone that has never messed anything up has never done any woodworking. You live and learn and usually don't make the same mistake again. The problem is that there are a infinite mistakes to make!
> 
> Remember you don't have to tell anyone. If you don't then it never happened. Looking at some of my projects you might think, "how did he come up with that?". Well, it may be that it was a result of a mistake, but I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Actually I don't remember how I found Lumberjocks, but once I did I was hooked. There is no other place on the net that has so many helpful, informative, and friendly woodworkers. Martin did a fantastic of setting everything up and keeping on top of issues as they arise.
> 
> Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time out of your busy schedule and away from your wee one to do this interview.


it was really nice to read of gary's wood working adventure's, im always so impressed with his work and could only count myself lucky if i could develop that kind of talent…thanks Gary and Debbie…grizz


----------



## MsDebbieP

*TopamaxSurvivor*

(This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)









*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.

I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*

I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.

I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.

This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.



Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


----------



## Gregn

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Thanks Topamax for sharing an interesting interview.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


*THANKS!

A great interview.

Especially sharing your Grand kids toys they designed for you.*


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Great interview….very interesting getting to know more about you.


----------



## Alexander

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Thanks Bob, for letting us get to know you better.


----------



## reggiek

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Great job Topa and Debbie….I enjoy these interviews as it gives us more insight into our friends on LJ's. Great questions and answers.


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Thanks for the interview. This was an interesting read that I particularly enjoyed reading.


----------



## Allison

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


I am sooo glad I found this and read it. Great interview. I find it so interesting how fellow LJers got into wood working, what their story is etc. I am glad you were picked to do a interview with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Debbie could not have found a better LJer to interview. It is always great to get to know or fellow woodworkers better. Best wishes, Rand


----------



## woodspark

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Enjoyed reading about the real person behind an avatar! Thanks Debbie and Topa!


----------



## ellen35

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


You are such a cool man, Bob!
This is such a joy to read… we all get started with toys… and end up buying those expensive ones that allow us to continue to make toys!
Thanks for sharing your story in one of Debbie's great interviews!
Ellen


----------



## mattg

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Great story!!


----------



## 8iowa

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Great interview, you have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Another Great Interview!! Thanks MsDebbie and Topa!

Lew


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


I enjoyed the interview too Bob. It is always interesting to learn more folks on the site, what brought them to woodworking and what they are up to other than LJ projects.


----------



## rivergirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


You are such an interesting guy Topa! Interesting interview my friend!


----------



## Verna

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Great interview. Great pathway thru life and woodworking.


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


I love the interviews! It is a great chance to get to know each other better. Bob - you are an inspiration to so many with your kind and helpful advice. You have been a staple here on LJ's and I very much appreciate your knowledge and contribution and your willingness to share with others. Great interview all around! 

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Geez!! I don't know what to say. I didn't expect there would be that much interest in a wannabe like me ;-))
Thanks for all the kind words and comments. I only hope I can live up to everybody's expectations,


----------



## Stormin

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


I'm proud to have you as one of my Buddie's.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Don't worry about living up to the expectations, Bob. You already have. Great guys always come through as great guys.


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Nice read Topa, you are a good man, with some lucky grand children.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## KentS

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Great interview Bob (and Debbie)

Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Bob, this is a wonderful interview. It was so full of information and insight of a very nice and down to earth man who is filled with common sense and practical know how on a whole host of things that you have gained from a lifetime of experience. I would love for you to make some posts about your experience with working on and shooting the black powder rifles. You are much admired by me as well as other Lumberjocks and I can only imagine how much you have taught your children, their husband and wives, and all of your grandchildren. God Bless you and all of your extended family.

Thanks MsDebbie and Lumberjocks for doing this. I very much enjoyed reading it.


----------



## superdav721

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Bob you are always there on our blogs, projects ect… Now we get to learn a little about you. Thank you for letting me see a little of your life and world. And your world looks like grandchildren, that speaks volumes about the man.
I still like the white gorilla better


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Super interview, MsDebbieP! & Bob. It's these kind of things that makes LJs the best!


----------



## dbhost

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


Awesome…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

MsDebbieP said:


> *TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> (This interview is from the March 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> Thank you to TopamaxSurvivor for taking the time to share his story with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I started when I was about 8 or 10 whittling toys with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. I helped my dad and uncles building and fixing things on their farms as I grew up. I had lots of early exposure and responsibilities to not waste too much precious material on silly mistakes. One time, my uncle had me making boards to slide in to close the door of a grainery as it filled. After a few, I decided to cut them all since they were nearly the same length. The structure was probably close to 50 years old at that point. The door widened towards the top. Fortunately, the short ones fit in the one next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Initially, I was fascinated by a bulldozer, a canoe and a hydroplane an older cousin had made. That is probably why I started whittling my own toys and for my little brother and sister. Other things took my attention away for many years, but I am now hoping to get to a higher level than most of my utility projects. I have done some rifle stocks and a full length Kentucky rifle from scratch. I have collected quite a bit of wood and tools to make some nice projects. I have always had high ambitions as a craftsman and been accused of being the standard for my peers. It only seems natural to transfer that ambition to woodworking even though I will never reach an elite level in this craft.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> The previous question tells most of it. I am in the process of converting my 2 car warehouse to a shop. I have a business' tools and a little bit of inventory in there to along with the normal personal stuff. Stuff, stuff, stuff, we are all anchored to too much stuff! What happens when we do a project? We have just created another item of stuff for the accumulation.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Making toys for my grandkids and building historical flintlocks such as a Lehigh Valley and a German Jaeger. Many of the awesome projects posted on LJ inspire me to try some of them eventually. I have always had the interest, but had higher priorities.
> 
> I see lots of statues and figures I would like to try carving, but I'll never get them done because I doubt if I live to be 200 years old. If I did I would probably get side tracked on other interests before I got them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> I guess time would be the greatest challenge. Getting older and having other things out of the way is probably the greatest advance toward doing more woodworking. The Topamax overdose causing confusion seems to be a slight, permanent disability exacerbated recently by a migraine prevention medication I tried. Migraines and side effects are always a concern around power equipment. I have found my greatest relief discovering triggers while doctors have only made them worse.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Seeing my grandkids playing with my creations, making my wife happy with whatever she ordered and shooting target rifles I have made, especially when I win with them!! I'll never forget getting my 10 pin on NRA Rams with a rifle I stocked myself. That ranks right up there with my 1,000 yard black powder bullseye patch from the Ottawa Arms Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Probably a chisel or gouge with a slight curve. A few simple chisel marks were used to mark flintlocks in front of the trigger guard with the sign of the Sons of Liberty. I do not know if my g-g-g-g-g-g-grandpas had it on their arms, but they certainly served in our first war.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Probably, my first full stock Kentucky rifle built from scratch. It was quite an accomplishment at the time. I didn't have any power tools. I sawed the barrel channel with my daddy-in-law's bench top table saw. The rest was done by hand except for drilling a few holes with ¼" power drill. A friend had to have it after I let him shoot it. I traded it off to him. I could always make another.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Ask Lumber Jocks, they are here, ready and willing to help you out. Don't worry about mistakes. The only time you learn is from them. When you see a master at any trade, you are looking at someone who has made a million of them. The trick is not repeating them and knowing how to blend them into the project without them being visually detracting. If it's not distracting or really noticeable, it isn't there.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I found Lumber Jocks searching the web for toy ideas. I signed up for the e-magazine. I was busy with family and business that summer and fall. Occasionally, I would look in from links when the e-mag arrived. When I had a little more time I realized what a great site it was, what I had been missing, so I signed up for real.
> 
> I keep coming back almost daily to check the projects and look through the forums. I have looked at at least the thumbnail of every project posted. Once I got through the 17,000 or so, I have made it a point to not fall behind. Sometimes it is almost overwhelming if I have missed a few days. It used to be a couple pages of projects a day. Now it seems there are always 5, sometimes 7 or 8.
> 
> This is one of the friendliest safe havens on the web with lots of knowledgeable people with expert answers for any question. I have found answers to questions I didn't even know I had or would be having if I got that far into woodworking. I just try to answer electrical questions to try to contribute something in return for what I have gained here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again TopamaxSurvivor for sharing your story.


dbhost, about the same path you took. Started whittling, took a lot of time off, finally getting back to it ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP

*WistysWoodworkingWonders - Shop Tour*

While checking out workshops I noticed this one by WistysWoodworkingWonders. I smiled when I saw that a single idea blossomed into a multi-purposed space.

Wisty's work space began as a typical garage workshop and then, during a casual (and joking) conversation with a neighbour the idea started to form. But I'll let Wisty tell you about the journey himself.










"Debbie asked if she could drop by for a tour of my shop [in Victory, BC, Canada] which of course is a great honour. So let's start off with why I built the shop and how I came up with the design. For years (since high school) I have been playing around with computer drafting programs and designing floor plans for houses. I took basic woodworking in school which I suppose was the true start of my love for woodworking.

About 12 years ago I got the woodworking bug back after buying my first home. At that time, I worked primarily out of a shed with improvised tools to do the brunt of the work. After moving to our current house, I set up shop my wife's garage (typical layout of many beginner shops). My neighbour and I were talking one day - actually joking about combining his shop with whatever I build in my back yard and he suggested, why not build it now instead of saving up for years. So the idea was there and after several long talks with my wife and kids, we decided to do the build.
The design of the shop came to fruition due to a few key elements. The first being what space I had available and the current layout of our yard and home. We decided to figure out exactly what other spaces we would need or could gain through the addition. After a few weeks of planning, I started in on the computer and came up with the layout of my shop/garage/Wii room/sun deck, sports gear room, etc - oh, and a place for my hot tub too.

Construction started in 2005. The first step was to remove 2 massive trees that bordered the land between my neighbours place and mine. It took an arborist all of 1 day to fall both trees, which of course took us a few weeks to clean up. We ended up getting a great deal on having the trees milled at a local woodworking show that just happened to be the weekend after we had the trees taken down. Some things just work out for us woodworkers. We let the wood dry for the next couple of years in my shed and have since used some of it to build the cabinetry you see in my shop pics.

Back to the construction - It took a while to get to where we are now as I have a full time job with the Canadian Navy that takes me away from home frequently such as my trip to the Sudan in 2008. I did manage to get everything built within a couple of years and am still working on completing the cabinetry. It is currently on hold as I serve another overseas mission - this time to Afghanistan.

The shop itself is connected to the house through what was the back door. It has enough room for a serious hobbyist to have all my tools and room to move around in the shop. The ceilings are 9' at the highest point lowering to just over 8' (to assist with the required slope of the deck above). I built a separate room to house my compressor to assist with noise reduction. There is a space for every tool in my shop which now includes all the basic tools (planer, jointer, table saw, router table, wood lathe, drill press, radial arm saw, chop saw and massive dust collector).










As I mentioned, the shop is still under construction but only to finish building the remainder of the cabinets. It has been a long and challenging project but worth every bit of time and money we have put into it. Once I retire from the Military, I plan on continuing my work with wood as a serious hobbyist. There is nothing better than spending a day in the shop seeing a project transition from rough lumber to a beautiful project for the house.

Speaking of projects - what kind do I build? Well for now, mostly just things we need around the house such as kids furniture, desks, entertainment centers, etc. I have not yet made a business of my wood shop, but that is a possibility we may consider in the future. Have a look at my projects that I have posted to see more.

Thank you all for visiting my shop - I hope you all enjoyed the quick write up about how the shop came to be. Please feel free to leave any type of feedback on my lumberjocks page - I always enjoy hearing what people have to say about my shop, tools, etc.

Have a great Woodworking Day!" ~ Wisty.

You can read more about his shop/deck/Wii Room here.


----------



## mainwoodworks

MsDebbieP said:


> *WistysWoodworkingWonders - Shop Tour*
> 
> While checking out workshops I noticed this one by WistysWoodworkingWonders. I smiled when I saw that a single idea blossomed into a multi-purposed space.
> 
> Wisty's work space began as a typical garage workshop and then, during a casual (and joking) conversation with a neighbour the idea started to form. But I'll let Wisty tell you about the journey himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Debbie asked if she could drop by for a tour of my shop [in Victory, BC, Canada] which of course is a great honour. So let's start off with why I built the shop and how I came up with the design. For years (since high school) I have been playing around with computer drafting programs and designing floor plans for houses. I took basic woodworking in school which I suppose was the true start of my love for woodworking.
> 
> About 12 years ago I got the woodworking bug back after buying my first home. At that time, I worked primarily out of a shed with improvised tools to do the brunt of the work. After moving to our current house, I set up shop my wife's garage (typical layout of many beginner shops). My neighbour and I were talking one day - actually joking about combining his shop with whatever I build in my back yard and he suggested, why not build it now instead of saving up for years. So the idea was there and after several long talks with my wife and kids, we decided to do the build.
> The design of the shop came to fruition due to a few key elements. The first being what space I had available and the current layout of our yard and home. We decided to figure out exactly what other spaces we would need or could gain through the addition. After a few weeks of planning, I started in on the computer and came up with the layout of my shop/garage/Wii room/sun deck, sports gear room, etc - oh, and a place for my hot tub too.
> 
> Construction started in 2005. The first step was to remove 2 massive trees that bordered the land between my neighbours place and mine. It took an arborist all of 1 day to fall both trees, which of course took us a few weeks to clean up. We ended up getting a great deal on having the trees milled at a local woodworking show that just happened to be the weekend after we had the trees taken down. Some things just work out for us woodworkers. We let the wood dry for the next couple of years in my shed and have since used some of it to build the cabinetry you see in my shop pics.
> 
> Back to the construction - It took a while to get to where we are now as I have a full time job with the Canadian Navy that takes me away from home frequently such as my trip to the Sudan in 2008. I did manage to get everything built within a couple of years and am still working on completing the cabinetry. It is currently on hold as I serve another overseas mission - this time to Afghanistan.
> 
> The shop itself is connected to the house through what was the back door. It has enough room for a serious hobbyist to have all my tools and room to move around in the shop. The ceilings are 9' at the highest point lowering to just over 8' (to assist with the required slope of the deck above). I built a separate room to house my compressor to assist with noise reduction. There is a space for every tool in my shop which now includes all the basic tools (planer, jointer, table saw, router table, wood lathe, drill press, radial arm saw, chop saw and massive dust collector).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, the shop is still under construction but only to finish building the remainder of the cabinets. It has been a long and challenging project but worth every bit of time and money we have put into it. Once I retire from the Military, I plan on continuing my work with wood as a serious hobbyist. There is nothing better than spending a day in the shop seeing a project transition from rough lumber to a beautiful project for the house.
> 
> Speaking of projects - what kind do I build? Well for now, mostly just things we need around the house such as kids furniture, desks, entertainment centers, etc. I have not yet made a business of my wood shop, but that is a possibility we may consider in the future. Have a look at my projects that I have posted to see more.
> 
> Thank you all for visiting my shop - I hope you all enjoyed the quick write up about how the shop came to be. Please feel free to leave any type of feedback on my lumberjocks page - I always enjoy hearing what people have to say about my shop, tools, etc.
> 
> Have a great Woodworking Day!" ~ Wisty.
> 
> You can read more about his shop/deck/Wii Room here.


Wisty,

Sounds like you are well on your way. I wish you all the luck in the world. 
I finally got to the point of being able to do some of the more fun and difficult projects after starting my shop in 2000. I retired in 2000 and was called back to work for a couple of years. The shop is not completed as of yet, I expect it will never be in my lifetime.

Don


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *WistysWoodworkingWonders - Shop Tour*
> 
> While checking out workshops I noticed this one by WistysWoodworkingWonders. I smiled when I saw that a single idea blossomed into a multi-purposed space.
> 
> Wisty's work space began as a typical garage workshop and then, during a casual (and joking) conversation with a neighbour the idea started to form. But I'll let Wisty tell you about the journey himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Debbie asked if she could drop by for a tour of my shop [in Victory, BC, Canada] which of course is a great honour. So let's start off with why I built the shop and how I came up with the design. For years (since high school) I have been playing around with computer drafting programs and designing floor plans for houses. I took basic woodworking in school which I suppose was the true start of my love for woodworking.
> 
> About 12 years ago I got the woodworking bug back after buying my first home. At that time, I worked primarily out of a shed with improvised tools to do the brunt of the work. After moving to our current house, I set up shop my wife's garage (typical layout of many beginner shops). My neighbour and I were talking one day - actually joking about combining his shop with whatever I build in my back yard and he suggested, why not build it now instead of saving up for years. So the idea was there and after several long talks with my wife and kids, we decided to do the build.
> The design of the shop came to fruition due to a few key elements. The first being what space I had available and the current layout of our yard and home. We decided to figure out exactly what other spaces we would need or could gain through the addition. After a few weeks of planning, I started in on the computer and came up with the layout of my shop/garage/Wii room/sun deck, sports gear room, etc - oh, and a place for my hot tub too.
> 
> Construction started in 2005. The first step was to remove 2 massive trees that bordered the land between my neighbours place and mine. It took an arborist all of 1 day to fall both trees, which of course took us a few weeks to clean up. We ended up getting a great deal on having the trees milled at a local woodworking show that just happened to be the weekend after we had the trees taken down. Some things just work out for us woodworkers. We let the wood dry for the next couple of years in my shed and have since used some of it to build the cabinetry you see in my shop pics.
> 
> Back to the construction - It took a while to get to where we are now as I have a full time job with the Canadian Navy that takes me away from home frequently such as my trip to the Sudan in 2008. I did manage to get everything built within a couple of years and am still working on completing the cabinetry. It is currently on hold as I serve another overseas mission - this time to Afghanistan.
> 
> The shop itself is connected to the house through what was the back door. It has enough room for a serious hobbyist to have all my tools and room to move around in the shop. The ceilings are 9' at the highest point lowering to just over 8' (to assist with the required slope of the deck above). I built a separate room to house my compressor to assist with noise reduction. There is a space for every tool in my shop which now includes all the basic tools (planer, jointer, table saw, router table, wood lathe, drill press, radial arm saw, chop saw and massive dust collector).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, the shop is still under construction but only to finish building the remainder of the cabinets. It has been a long and challenging project but worth every bit of time and money we have put into it. Once I retire from the Military, I plan on continuing my work with wood as a serious hobbyist. There is nothing better than spending a day in the shop seeing a project transition from rough lumber to a beautiful project for the house.
> 
> Speaking of projects - what kind do I build? Well for now, mostly just things we need around the house such as kids furniture, desks, entertainment centers, etc. I have not yet made a business of my wood shop, but that is a possibility we may consider in the future. Have a look at my projects that I have posted to see more.
> 
> Thank you all for visiting my shop - I hope you all enjoyed the quick write up about how the shop came to be. Please feel free to leave any type of feedback on my lumberjocks page - I always enjoy hearing what people have to say about my shop, tools, etc.
> 
> Have a great Woodworking Day!" ~ Wisty.
> 
> You can read more about his shop/deck/Wii Room here.


Sounds like a nice tour you are on.
Congratulation with the future there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## learnin2do

MsDebbieP said:


> *WistysWoodworkingWonders - Shop Tour*
> 
> While checking out workshops I noticed this one by WistysWoodworkingWonders. I smiled when I saw that a single idea blossomed into a multi-purposed space.
> 
> Wisty's work space began as a typical garage workshop and then, during a casual (and joking) conversation with a neighbour the idea started to form. But I'll let Wisty tell you about the journey himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Debbie asked if she could drop by for a tour of my shop [in Victory, BC, Canada] which of course is a great honour. So let's start off with why I built the shop and how I came up with the design. For years (since high school) I have been playing around with computer drafting programs and designing floor plans for houses. I took basic woodworking in school which I suppose was the true start of my love for woodworking.
> 
> About 12 years ago I got the woodworking bug back after buying my first home. At that time, I worked primarily out of a shed with improvised tools to do the brunt of the work. After moving to our current house, I set up shop my wife's garage (typical layout of many beginner shops). My neighbour and I were talking one day - actually joking about combining his shop with whatever I build in my back yard and he suggested, why not build it now instead of saving up for years. So the idea was there and after several long talks with my wife and kids, we decided to do the build.
> The design of the shop came to fruition due to a few key elements. The first being what space I had available and the current layout of our yard and home. We decided to figure out exactly what other spaces we would need or could gain through the addition. After a few weeks of planning, I started in on the computer and came up with the layout of my shop/garage/Wii room/sun deck, sports gear room, etc - oh, and a place for my hot tub too.
> 
> Construction started in 2005. The first step was to remove 2 massive trees that bordered the land between my neighbours place and mine. It took an arborist all of 1 day to fall both trees, which of course took us a few weeks to clean up. We ended up getting a great deal on having the trees milled at a local woodworking show that just happened to be the weekend after we had the trees taken down. Some things just work out for us woodworkers. We let the wood dry for the next couple of years in my shed and have since used some of it to build the cabinetry you see in my shop pics.
> 
> Back to the construction - It took a while to get to where we are now as I have a full time job with the Canadian Navy that takes me away from home frequently such as my trip to the Sudan in 2008. I did manage to get everything built within a couple of years and am still working on completing the cabinetry. It is currently on hold as I serve another overseas mission - this time to Afghanistan.
> 
> The shop itself is connected to the house through what was the back door. It has enough room for a serious hobbyist to have all my tools and room to move around in the shop. The ceilings are 9' at the highest point lowering to just over 8' (to assist with the required slope of the deck above). I built a separate room to house my compressor to assist with noise reduction. There is a space for every tool in my shop which now includes all the basic tools (planer, jointer, table saw, router table, wood lathe, drill press, radial arm saw, chop saw and massive dust collector).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, the shop is still under construction but only to finish building the remainder of the cabinets. It has been a long and challenging project but worth every bit of time and money we have put into it. Once I retire from the Military, I plan on continuing my work with wood as a serious hobbyist. There is nothing better than spending a day in the shop seeing a project transition from rough lumber to a beautiful project for the house.
> 
> Speaking of projects - what kind do I build? Well for now, mostly just things we need around the house such as kids furniture, desks, entertainment centers, etc. I have not yet made a business of my wood shop, but that is a possibility we may consider in the future. Have a look at my projects that I have posted to see more.
> 
> Thank you all for visiting my shop - I hope you all enjoyed the quick write up about how the shop came to be. Please feel free to leave any type of feedback on my lumberjocks page - I always enjoy hearing what people have to say about my shop, tools, etc.
> 
> Have a great Woodworking Day!" ~ Wisty.
> 
> You can read more about his shop/deck/Wii Room here.


I fear i must concoct some dust collection system soon; i overheard my neighbor yelling about the dust the other day. 
Your idea sounds very functional and considerate! -I guess the dust collection systems must work welll enough that you do not track dust all through the house too?


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Dennisgrosen*

This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.

When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.

The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL

Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of 
done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.

The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.

A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop 

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*

The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me 

The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.

And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did 
In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
relax and find myself again after stressing on the job

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?* 
*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools 

*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
I will try to give my humble opinion.

Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk 
in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.

Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them … 

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try

......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.

What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs 
then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.

This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner 

I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet 
Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Great interview, Miss Debbie! With a great friend to many too! Dennis has been a wonderful friend and inspiration to so many people here on LJ's and I can say for myself he has helped me many times with his friendship, knowledge and humor. Thanks Dennis for sharing this bit of yourself with all of us! Lumberjocks wouldn't be the same without you! 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Ms. Debbie and Dennis I thoroughly enjoyed this interview. Dennis we've talked before but this was also enlightening and you are a fine friend and Lumberjock. God Bless.


----------



## jordan

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


LOved reading about you Dennis. I consider you a super and friendly person.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


ok
it's a wrap debbie

from little acorns
in blue hats

do mighty fine woodworkers grow …....


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Great interview. Being a newbie/rookie myself, I appreciate LJ's site, and all who contribute. 
It is a never-ending education. That is what woodworking is


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Great interview with a truly "nice" LJ. Dennis, during his tenure has excelled at improving his English to where it's near perfect ….. not that it was a problem before, but you have to applaud his efforts in that area. Dennis has brought some interesting projects to LJs and is a frequent poster on all subjects, with a kind word for everyone, and his appreciation of humor makes him a valuable member of LJs.
Well done Dennis.


----------



## reggiek

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Glad to know you better Dennis….I always enjoy your posts and insights…especially the interesting (and very useful) information you provided about passive cooling and heating. That information provided an interesting experiment for me to try…and to date I have one bank of cooling pipes in the ground which you can actually feel them working. I am planning to add a few more banks to see how much cooler I can make my shop by this method.

I am also a voracious student of the world and other cultures. I enjoy reading about our fellow LJ's that are not in the US….I enjoy hearing their exploits…and seeing what their cultural influences are on their projects. I think it is one of the benefits of woodworking in that we share the love of the craft with people of all races, creeds, gender, etc. Maybe, someday, this world can all remember and enjoy what we love in common…rather than fighting over what we disagree about. Dennis is a great ambassador for his country….with his informative posts and great humour…

Keep on posting Dennis..I am truly glad to know you here on LJ's. Thank you again Debbie for another great interview.


----------



## Bertha

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Inside the mind of one of my favorite members here! I really enjoyed this read.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


*Thank you for the fine interview Dennis!

It's always a pleasure reading your comments.

They always have a ring of happiness.*


----------



## lanwater

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Great interview Miss Debbie, Excellent choice in Dennis; he is always nice an positive.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


We always enjoy Dennis' comments, especially his keen wit! Thanks for sharing more of your life with us!

L/W


----------



## Stevinmarin

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Yay Dennis! Great interview. What a great asset to Lumberjocks!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Nice to read a little more about you Dennis. You are an asset to LJ! Too bad you had the accident and long recovery period. WE have a lot in common there. I still struggle with typing and scramble 10 to 15% of the words. But at least I'm improved enough to where spell checker figures out most of them. Since it has been 6 years since Topamax poisoning, I am beginning to think it is permanent damage not just side effects. It is obvious English is not your first language, but you do very well with it. Hope you get to use your tools more in the near future.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


you are killing me with all these kind compliments …... but I not a fool so I enjoy them … LOL
and feel very humbled at the same time …. sure makes a good day even better ….THANK YOU SO MUCH

I realy had my daubt when MsDeppie asked me politly to be interwiewed for the E-mag 
I didn´t felt I had anything to tribute with when it comes to woodworking , thinking of
all the great woodworkers with awesome project´s behind them here on L J , I´m just the clown fooling around with a little pine 
and make the dumm smart comment´s …. well some one has to do them …. and we can´t lieve 
them to the comediens on the site …. can we 
but when the general say jump we all jump …. right … LOL

sorry I can´t thank every single of you right now your comments is a little overwhelming 
and here in my two weeks vacation I´m more busy than at work believe it or not but 
the loving swambo has ordre the house and garden fixed after a long hard winther before Eastern
so alot of diy work with concrete, motar and gardentools in the sunny wether 
just sadly the shop has to bee silent

take care and have a great weekend all of you 
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Don't work too hard in your vacation, Dennis. Sneak into your shop at least a couple of times and fool around with some wood and tools.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


uuh better follow orders here …. LOL
I will see what I can do beside the cleaning of the shop
she wants the house having a complete cleaning overhoul before the openhouse day
do to the house is on the market 
but a quick slamtogether sawtillbox I will try to see if it can bee made ….. deffently needed 
the saws more or less is stacked with clothe between in one big pile :-( with the framesaws at the top
I have to get a lot more organised ….

Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Yeah, I know what you mean - I could use a little organization myself. In spite of it all relax a little on your vacation and may you be happy in your work. God Bless.


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Hi Dennis,
I'm happy you decided to go for this, you have opened up and show us who you are, I'm proud of you.
You are on a travel, a life long travel, so enjoy the momets, do not hurry, this is for you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Napoleon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


I can only support Mafe on this.

Go for it and enjoy


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennisgrosen*
> 
> This interview is from the April 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. Thanks to Dennisgrosen for taking the time to do this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> it all started i think the same summer my parents build their house; I was on summer vacation at my uncle and aunt's and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools - a candystore to come down into for me. Even today, I wouldn' be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were. He was a real DIY-man, a man of all trades sort of.
> 
> When I was there that summer I got this weird thing over me - I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said, "okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build" ……BOOOH I said and hoped he would show me how to and he did. Probably the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside,
> not big enough to have a pair of earrings in.
> 
> The day I was going home to my parents he came with a little gift and said this is yours now, hope you can use it. The room inside was made with the two chisels there was the gift. He must have seen something in me …LOL
> 
> Later we got Sloyd (= woodworking in the elementery school) and learned to use frame saws, planes and chisels. Little by little, 2-4 hours a week, we made a bunch of small projects that the teacher said we should make and were told what tools we were restricted to use, building up the confidence of the young people  In the rest of the school time until I stopped at 10 grade, the last year I made a simple relaxing chair and a sofa table / coffee table of my own design sort of
> done only with unplugged hand tools; the only power tool we was allowed to use was the drill press.
> 
> The next many years it was more or less only DIY work on 8-9 houses beside my parents. I refurb/restored, together with friends, and building R/c airplanes and the last twelve years on my own house.
> 
> A couple of years ago I really got interested in woodworking, in a sick period, and at the same time I was without a job but fortunately I had my computer and start searching the net both to learn new things and to search for woodworking tools and how to maintain them, then a weird idea of one day in the future making one or two planes myself … In that two year period I learned more about tools, DIY, and woodworking than the in first 45 years of living
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I was tiring of only doing DIY work and the only magazine we can get in my country, when I started to buy it, had one or two real woodworking projects with pictures and the article but then they switched to only DIY articles about house refurbing so I was glad to have the internet to search on  and we have no place in Denmark as far as I know of where we can walk in from the street and buy good hand tools like planes and chisels but I still remember, not so much the building, but how proud I was and the feeling it gave me every time I used my homemade furniture. I guess you will have the same experience if you try to make a hand tool yourself and use it in the shop
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> After I had discovered that I actually had been bit by the woodworking bug many years ago
> and got the virus back, then it kept coming back with shorter and shorter periods
> saying, "go for it go for it" with a bigger and bigger voice and after I discovered LumberJocks and a few other sites + you-tube a couple of years ago the hunger has been ever growing, but on a real tight budget it's going very slow but fortunately I have been able to buy used tools (you can see how in my bragging tool gloat series .. lol) and now I have started to restore them little by little so they are ready for the day I get a real shop in a new place
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I still don´t know yet, I think, with all the great projects I see here on LumberJocks and a voice screaming, "I want to make them all, every single one of them." I know there are some categories I probably never will attempt to make do to the fact that I´m not artistic at all but I do admire those who can carve and scroll in free form and make sculpture art. But for the moment I look more at shop/tool projects and I think its natural in this stage that I am building up a tool collection and figuring out what I want to work with and how I will work in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> The greatest challenge beside a toooo tight budget …lol….is a personal thing and really hasn't much to do with woodworking. It is my ability to write and read in English correctly and fast enough. Its the same in Danish don´t worry ….lol- but that has something to do with a car accident back in 1981where I had to start from scratch of learning to walk, talk, read and write again. It did take me nearly 3½ years to get out of the wheels and back to work
> but I still have constant back pains…..a minor thing that's just bugging me
> 
> The best defense to these kind of troubles is to attack them with the head high and a good sense of both humor and black humor and to laugh a lot; the bigger smile you can keep on your face the easier/faster you go through it.
> 
> And thanks to all LJs - you have helped me a lot every single day just by being who you are
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I can only say that it must be the journey when making the project. I know what I said
> before about the feeling of using a homemade thing, but from the days when I flew with
> R/c airplanes it wasn't so much flying with them that I liked, of course I was proud when they actually could fly the first time I tried them, but where most R/c pilots would maybe use 100 hours in the building process I probably would use 6-700 hours on the same plane and did
> In other words, this thing of making something with your own hands help me to
> relax and find myself again after stressing on the job
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> As a totally newbie myself to the woodworking trade, still more or less struggling with the first board of pine  I can honestly tell you …..I don´t know yet, except if you count the computer, internet and handbooks for tools
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> As a newbie I don´t think I'm the right person to answer that …. but none the less
> I will try to give my humble opinion.
> 
> Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, learn, learn, learn and the best way is of course to have a master of the trade with good teaching skills by your side  Not many of us have that opportunity but you can take short classes, read books see video's, and exchange knowledge and ideas with other woodworkers and when you think you have the knowledge of one thing on the hard disk
> in you brain, then practice and practice again and again and again. Every time you gain new knowledge you still have to work with the old skills. Keep on trying to make things a new way, even when you think you have a full proven way of doing it.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful and I still have to figure out if it works …. LOL … but I have been told so many times here on LJ and in my own country that is how you expand your skills ….. so I guess we have to believe them …
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> On my big journey through the internet I stumbled on The Woodwhisperer, Charles Neil and Tommy T-chisel on you-tube, among others, and many of them had their own website/homepage to go to and a lot of them have links of interesting/related links box. One day I had seen a few of Woodwhisperer´s video´s I thought, " what is this Lumberjocks link and what is behind it" .... after all I had seen the link on other great woodworkers site too … so one day…. well I had to try
> 
> ......wow was that an eyeopener to see so many beautiful projects in one place. So after having been lurking through all the 12-13000 projects a year was gone by and I finely joined LJ  and have never looked back since. I still look at other sites, don´t worry  but such a warmer welcome and finer people I have never seen on other forum sites.
> 
> What is it that keeps me coming back several times a day? ..... beside its a very well build site, that is very easy to use, with an exceptional number of extremely well made projects and blogs
> then it is you LJ´s for being who you are. It doesn't matter if you are a professional or a newbie like me you are always willing to share both knowledge, histories and life experiences with each other and always helping if someone needs it.
> 
> This social thing of hearing about members visiting each other, Lumberjock picnics /meetings/ shows is fantastic. Maybe you are crazy but finer people to hang out with can't be found on any corner
> 
> I´m proud to call you my friends even though I haven´t meet you yet
> Thanks for being who you are and for keeping on making LumberJocks the best site to join.


Good one Dennis.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Napaman*

This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.

Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?* 
Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)

…also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…

*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!

_Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


great interview deb

insightful and concise
as always

can't wait 
for the next installment 
napa

heave ho
my man
heave ho


----------



## GaryC

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Ditto


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


This is another great interview. Matt this made for a nice read and it was good to have you share your woodworking passion with the rest of us. Deb, another 5 star interview in my book.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Good interview Napaman. I feel that your experience is pretty much a mirror image of my own. We shouldn't give up on woodworking or ourselves, and the encouragement and inspiration LJ provides helps us to prevent this.


----------



## WayneC

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Thanks for doing the interview Debbie. I can attest to the fact that Napaman is a great guy. I've had the opportunity to hang out with him a couple of times. Although I think the interview would have been much better with a full section on the boat….lol


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Nice interview Matt and Deb. Matt it has been great having you on Lumberjocks. You are always positive and have good insight. It's great to have you as a fellow LJ and friend. God Bless. mike


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


It is nice to learn more about our fellow woodworkers her on Lumberjocks. It is a great interview and Napaman is really talented. I also love the trellis/bench project. Great reading!

Sheila


----------



## matt1970

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Thanks everyone…it was an honor to answer the call from Ms.Debbie…

I seriously would not still be woodworking with out this place…so I really appreciate all of you!

YES…after I sent it===I realized I said so little about the boat…COMING SOON…when I actually finish the boat I think we will have to have a launching--and everyone who has razzed me--will have to fly out for the party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THAT WOULD BE COOL!


----------



## majeagle1

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Great interview Matt and Debbie, love to hear about the woodworking history of our fellow LJ's.
I also can say that I am proud to know Matt personally and have been to a few woodworking shows together and shared the LJ''s booth. Fantastic guy…........ and just can't wait to see that boat !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Great interview Deb & a good subject in Napaman.


----------



## matt1970

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


Hey Debbie--I did not get an e-mag notification--is there an e-mag out? Lew mentioned he got a notice…but wehn I click on the e-mag link on the mainpage I dont see any recent episodes…


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Napaman*
> 
> This interview with Napaman is from our May/June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I began my wood working in 1982--in the 7th grade…when I signed up for the Woodworking class at Venado Middle School. The teacher Mr. Diederich was great…and I still consider him my favorite teacher of all time and a big influence on my own teaching (although I am a Social Studies teacher). His class was welcoming…focusing on safety and fun, he made it great for all levels as he had beginning and advanced students all at once…I took the class as many "tri-mesters" as possible…and then again in high school, but for only one year there.
> 
> Then NOTHING for many years…until we bought our house 6 years ago…then we started looking at some nice outdoor furniture--and I said to my wife…"Hey--let me spend the same amount on tools…and you will have a set of furniture and a lot more!" I have the tools…and I am proud to say the furniture is collecting (although not as nice) in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The initial interest was the middle school class…but I think in my "re-birth" to wood working it has really been Lumberjocks that has kept me going…I joined when it was much smaller and you could post a project and it would stay on the front page for a couple days! Getting a chance to interact with skilled, caring woodworkers from all over the world has probably kept me going longer than with other hobbies…I have started so many hobbies over time--but with LJ's I have kept it going…I think my desire to post my project when it is done keeps me going…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well I told the history a bit already…but my level…I think I am moving away from the "beginner" label…lol…I have a hard time considering myself any better since I see so much talent out there…but I have learned a lot in the last 5 years. I still want to be able to repeat some work…it seems like every time I build something I don't get to repeat those skills-at least not on the same project.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am inspired by everyone and everything. I love looking at all the great work…which seems to get better and better on LJ's…I love scrolling through work and finding new projects to try…I love the pieces that have some design element--art in it…But it was a year and a half ago I started looking at every boat project--which gave me the bug to look into boat building…now I am building a 20 foot sail boat! If you would have asked me five years ago whether I would be building a sail boat big enough to take my family…I would have said no way…but I am now…slowly, but I am looking forward to summer for it to really take off when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Time. I seem to block myself from going out in the shop when I only have an hour…since I am a teacher I admit I do get big blocks of time…so on the "regular" weekends or after work I actually never seem to get moving…looking ahead to vacations when I have a longer block of time-so all that time back fires on me compared to someone who has less time (excuses excuses!)
> 
> …also CONFIDENCE…I still have to think everything through-even straight cuts on my table saw seem to take me way too long…because I seem to over think everything--from a safety standpoint I know this is good…but the lack of confidence seems to block me more than anything…I wish I could just relax and enjoy the problems more…see them as challenges and new opportunities to learn--ironically that is the way I teach--but I can't convince myself to enjoy the learning curve when it comes to my own learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> By far it is the improvement…from where I started I do see progress…if you look at my first projects to some of the things I am completing now. I love the fact that I have become more of a problem solver…as a teacher you see a lot of woodworking programs getting cut out of schools-and from my experience this is a huge mistake…the problem solving and critical thinking skills demanded in woodworking can be carried over into so many other disciplines…I guess this improvement is both a tangible and personal gain…I just wish my gains would come faster!
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My shopsmith. Well this is more than one tool…but for me in my small shop and my humble start with only a few tools…the purchase of my Shopsmith took me from nothing to a real shop overnight…although SS has its critics…for me it has been huge and the overriding reason why I am still going…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Last summer my wife and I built the Trellis/Deck Bench. I am really proud of this. It is completely of my own design…which had been bouncing around in my head for several years. The design It solves many problems…when the vines grow up it will provide nice privact…and it really adds to the space. I love how the bench solved the strength issue--in the space I could not have dug holes for trellis posts…so the sandwich 2×4 technique I came up with really gives it strength and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Don't give up. Ask lots of questions. Buy good tools…the saying I have seen here is so true in my experience: "Buy the best you can afford." I tried starting with cheaper tools, but what is the point if they don't work. I still shop bargains but I try to go with better brands as much as possible.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's by luck…I had just rec'd my first issue of Popular Woodworking and there was one tiny paragraph about a side table contest…I loved the site immediately and it really opened up a whole new world to me. I really don't believe I would have kept up the woodworking without LJ's…seriously…it has served as such a good resource for inspiration, knowledge and good people. I find myself wanting to share my work with the LJ community as much as my own family!
> 
> _Thanks again to Napaman for taking the time to do this interview!


here's the link: May 2011 eMag

Are you signed up to receive the eMag? Do you usually get it in your email?


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Patron*

This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag









*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

as a kid , head high to a dinner table

i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
looked real shoddy and rushed .
this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .

growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,

and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .

traveling around the states in those years ,

houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
all the work still done by hand too ,
with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .

then the cabinets were built right on site

by trim carpenters with whatever was left over

the skill saw made it's entrance ,

and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
one man cutting and the rest nailing
till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .

then plywood came into use

and walls were reinforced at the corners
with full sheets without the need for bracing
a big speed advancement in construction .

crews could move from house to house
in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
cabinet shops began supplying the homes 
with finished kitchens and bathes .

an 'industry' was born .



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico 
he and my mother divorced early ,
his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
so figured i better learn how to make one .
and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
(and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .

i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel' 
and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
then power hand tools and their jigs .
then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .

long story short .

i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
and got to have turkey dinner with the warden 
and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
except for us .

buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell

as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back 
at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
i am still friends with many to this day .
old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
that if these men could do some of these great works ,
that i could give it my best to do so too .

my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

the grace of a sailing ship

the changing visions of Escher's work
the simple japanese art forms
green and green
a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
all the manufactured things we use in everyday life 
from gears for machinery
to engine blocks to cast stoves
all started as wooden 'plugs' 
and molds made from them
by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do

and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

the gift that the good Lord has given me

others get the finished work
but in my heart and in my hands 
i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work



*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*

on job sites just about any tool i may need

if one breaks then find another 
or change the work to suit the tools still working
or buy another even a cheap one 
to finish the work as ordered and on time

in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops

all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
5 band saws all with different blade widths
no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying

all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop

and mess with changing them over
and lose momentum and interest

and tons of hand tools

for that hands on time or some forgotten step

*8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*

as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building

and being part of it's 'birth'

as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have

making boxes has always been my 'relax'
as it is just as demanding and teaches so much 
on a personal level



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking

stop look and listen ask study observe

but follow your heart

if you make a mistake
fix it and learn
if you take the wrong turn
back up and take the other road
be adaptable

some of my best ideas

come from the way the scraps fall around the tools

don't be shy
all the wood has a place in some project
you just need to be open to it when it is time



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer

to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'

what's a blog says i

just try it says he

well lumberjocks was the first site listed
so i clicked it
and well the rest is history as they say
i have never looked at another
unless someone posts a link to them

none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's

and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
(which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
and not just took credit for them)
and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
for all the 47 years in this business
and all the work i have done
my name appeared only once 
as i was off to the next work
as others stayed and somehow got the credit
(i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
(and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents

here i have the chance to rub elbows

the thing i like most i guess
is that all our work is shared
and we aren't competing with each other



Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Hey Patron…great interview….thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## longgone

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Yes, a great interview that makes us all feel that we know you better as a friend.


----------



## chrisstef

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


What a trip you have been on my friend. Your story is much appreciated.


----------



## Woodwrecker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


I have never met you personally, but I think I have probably learned the most of everything I know of this site from you David.
Thank you
And please keep your projects and pearls of wisdom coming.


----------



## GaryC

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Great interview Debbie/David. Wish there would be a part 2..


----------



## woodsmithshop

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


I am proud to call you "FRIEND" you have been and continue to be an inspiration for many of us here on LJs
thank you


----------



## Rocky34

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Thanks for sharing your story. Your life was interesting, but the ending was great. Your an asset to the community, and America. Your woodworking proves you are an artist.


----------



## Manitario

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


wow, what an incredible story. Thanks so much for sharing it with us, and sharing your experience and creativity.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


*David*, I didn't have time to read this this morning and was going to save it for later. Fortunately, a few minutes later I couldn't resist the temptation to read a paragraph or two but by the first paragraph I was hooked and didn't stop until the end and I will read it again. I loved the interview and I know you better because of it. I will make it a favorite because as you well know you are a favorite of mine. You have had an interesting life and have so much to teach people. I look forward to all of the things that I will learn from you - not just about woodworking but also about life. When I have a problem don't be surprised when I come to you. God Bless.

*Ms Debbie*, I enjoyed this very much. Thanks.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


And one more thing: Only the Lord knows how many people you have helped a long your journey. I can only imagine how many it must have been.


----------



## littlecope

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Great Interview with a Great Man MsDebbie!!


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


David,

Than you for the insight into your life. Your knowledge and wisdom has been gained through real world experiences. Your willingness to share what you have learned is reflected in your LJ's nickname. You, sir, are a "Patron" to us all.

Lew


----------



## DaddyZ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Inspiring, As with all my work the art is within if only you pay attn

Nice Interview.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Hey Little Brother, Great interview. It is a very good thing for everyone to get to know you better. The only thing better is you having coffee and you telling the story in person, then taking us by the hand to the shop and showing us your technique. To bad Martin and Ms Debbie haven't figured out the ultimate tutorial to go with the interview. lol
I wish that all could witness your gentle and giving ways in person.
Thank you for being my Little Brother. God bless, Rand.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Very GOOD! Superb! Wonderful!

I thank God for the opportunity to have met David, ate with, worked with him, and played!

Quite the experience! Wonderful interview… Thank you.


----------



## Cher

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


A BIG *THANK YOU DAVID* there have been times when I have had a problem with a tool (didnt know how to use it properly) and I would quickly write to David asking for advice, he always had a solution. Recently I needed help with the band saw, he sent links that weren't even in the manual (I must mention here that Dennis Grosen was a big help too). David your story is very interesting and the experience that you have, not many have that and talent too.
God Bless you


----------



## ellen35

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Some men are giants… you are one, my friend!
You are a true Renaissance man!


----------



## SCOTSMAN

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


My friend too brother simply the best pal a guy could have much brotherly love from me and mine. Alistair


----------



## BritBoxmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Words of a wonderful and wise man, thank you David and Ms. Debbie P. for interviewing him.


----------



## ArlinEastman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Great men with Great minds Make a Great World and Great Friends
Thanks for being a friend Dave.
Arlin

MsDebbie - I have been here a very short time. Is there anyway to keep the newsletter going?


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


THANKS DAVID FOR BEING YOU AND BEING A FRIEND. i MEAN THAT LAST PART WITH GREAT APPRECIATION AND GRATITUDE. WE HAVE SHARED MUCH OF OUR PERSONAL HISTORY AND I FEEL HAVE MUCH IN COMMON, EXCEPT ABILITY OF COURSE. I'VE LEARNED MUCH FROM YOU AND NOT JUST WOODWORKING BUT HOW TO LIVE AND LET LIVE. THANK YOU FOR BEING MY FRIEND, LOVE ALWAYS, MIKE


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


That is one very interesting story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SASmith

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Thank you for sharing a little of your story. 
It is always a pleasure to "rub elbows" with you.


----------



## devann

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Thanks MsDebbie for choosing to interview Patron. Thank you David for taking the time to do the interview and for all the inspiration, civility, wisdom, really fine projects and advice you bring to LJs. And thank you David for all the finny emails and beautiful messages about life you send my way.


----------



## AkBob

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Thank you for sharing your amazing story Patron. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## REK

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Thanks Ms Debbie, that David is an interesting fellow. Although whenever David, speaks I find
it is never enough and I always want to hear more. Nice interview!!!!


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Wow, this was a wonderful interview, Deb. Thanks David for providing an in-depth look into your personal journey. My only regret is that is was so brief. David I can honestly say that you are an inspiration and role model for the rest of us.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


thanks you debbie

for this opportunity

and thank you all for your kind 
words and thoughts

and who knows

there may be part 2
or 17 coming next

life is such a blessing

there is always 
something new

around the corner


----------



## reedwood

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Very nice interview David,

Success tastes sweeter when the struggle is great…...isn't That true.

It's was nice to read this as I feel I have gotten to "know" you here at LJ over the last year. 
You are a good man with a great heart. 
I wish you all the success you most certainly deserve.

A "friend"


----------



## Schummie

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Great interview David, thank you very much for your story.

Henrie.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


thank´s for this interwiew MsDeppie
thank´s for sharing a little of your life with us David and for being the person you are 
I can´t find anything to say that hasn´t been said :-( sorry 
but I´m proud that I have learned you to know and in my hart call you my freind
even though I have never meet you face to face …................maybee one day 
that dream will be forfilled too 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


David, I love you.
It's that simple, if I could I would start all over as your son. But it's too late now. Laugh.
I am happy to read you story, some of this I know from our mails, some here deeper and more intense.
You are a man, a real man, made of what you did, what you have seen, and what makes you uniqe is the way you look at life, the way you choose to focus, always with a wonderful edge, the truth right at hand and also a glimse of smile in every word. Perhaps some of those nights by the computer should be used to write a life story, I think it could be a book worth spending the time with.
David you are my favorite gangster, but so much more a role model of how we can choose to focus right and get a wonderful life no matter what God brings us on our path.
I'm proud to be your buddy, but this you know.
Best thought my friend,
Mads


----------



## moonls

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Your projects and postings show off your fine ability to combine artistic talent with the medium of wood! And you enjoy giving to others with your enthusiastic approach to woodworking and life!


----------



## Bertha

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Class act. Always loved him.


----------



## Napoleon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


What a great story David. I vill look forward to part 2


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


I loved reading this story! You have overcome a lot and have made some incredible projects. I think it is a great interview and a great way to get to know our fellow lumberjock better. I really admire you, David.

Sheila


----------



## SteveMI

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


David,

LJ owes your younger brother a great deal. What we have gotten from your wisdom on this site is immeasurable.

Steve.


----------



## beginner1

MsDebbieP said:


> *Patron*
> 
> This interview, with Patron, is from the June-July 2011 issue of the LumberJock eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> as a kid , head high to a dinner table
> 
> i would walk under them and wonder why the stain and finish
> would stop at the edge , and not continue underneath .
> the bottoms and inside edges had glue and stain fingerprints
> and score marks from tooling left un-sanded and rough.
> screw heads not set or the slots all rounded out
> looked real shoddy and rushed .
> this started me checking things out more thoroughly for quality work .
> like a little inspector grading furniture and house construction details .
> 
> growing up both in mexico and the US alternately ,
> 
> and seeing furniture shops where hand made was the norm .
> and some well made and some very tacky built pieces ,
> i began to appreciate the difference in quality .
> in mexico the standard stain was coffee and wax ,
> and is still used for 'rustic' pieces exported to this day .
> 
> traveling around the states in those years ,
> 
> houses were still built by a crew of two or more ,
> all the work still done by hand too ,
> with crosscut and rip saws hammers and hand planes .
> 
> then the cabinets were built right on site
> 
> by trim carpenters with whatever was left over
> 
> the skill saw made it's entrance ,
> 
> and the 'contractor' had one to speed the work up
> one man cutting and the rest nailing
> till then all bracing was inset diagonals at the corners .
> then evolved to flat bracing dadoed to the faces of the studs
> and chiseled out with chisels and hammers .
> 
> then plywood came into use
> 
> and walls were reinforced at the corners
> with full sheets without the need for bracing
> a big speed advancement in construction .
> 
> crews could move from house to house
> in sub-developments doing just their 'specialty ' work
> form work , framers , siding , roofers , stairs
> 'wallboard' a new idea came into being , flooring , trim .
> cabinet shops began supplying the homes
> with finished kitchens and bathes .
> 
> an 'industry' was born .
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> my father was a vet from the 'great war' studying art in mexico
> he and my mother divorced early ,
> his dream then was to sail around the world in his own sailboat .
> i didn't know him too long , but his name and his dream all that passed to me .
> i began to dream of faraway places and people (national geographic stuff) ,
> and started reading boat building books , knowing i would never have the moneys to buy a boat .
> so figured i better learn how to make one .
> and sent out to fend for myself . dish washing in greasy spoons all i was qualified for .
> and worked for $5 a graveyard shift , and 1 hamburger a night . $30 a week my pay , my room $22.50 a week .
> hitchhiking around the country in those years seeking sanctuary ,
> (and staying one step clear of the law) i got to move up to ditch digging ,
> as the contractors wouldn't hire me as i had no 'experience' .
> and in a borrowed suit (what a sight) was interviewed for a job as a 'runner'
> on wall street , which i got on the condition i come back in a better suit .
> the two CEO's i talked to (think 'trading places" with don ameche and dan acroyd)
> told me i was the 'the most important man in america' as wall street was 'the backbone of america) .
> i took important papers around to all the major banks and insurance companies
> to be signed by presidents and CEO's and returned to 63 wall street Johnson and Higgins insurance brokers .
> sometimes with a hand cuff to an attaché case to my wrist , the only time i was paid to wear them .
> well when they wanted to send me to classes to become an accountant and send me to south america
> as i spoke spanish that did it for me , i quit and moved to a cold water flat in the bowery in the village (grenwich)
> and got a job washing dishes at the 'bitter end' bar , and made grilled cheese sandwiches for mary ,
> of 'peter , paul , and mary' who sang there off and on , bob dylan and i were both 'poets' then
> and because of our mutual interest in arlene were rivals for her attention .
> she chose bob mitchell who owned 'the fat black pussycat' coffee house instead ,
> and went to spain with him , and gave him the clap , saving both bob and i for later fame .
> 
> i wound up in NYC at 17 and answered an add for work
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> well having started in mexico amidst artists and musicians and poets (think 'on the road' by jack karouac)
> and learning to smoke pot from my mother , i tried my hand at dealing , but was a terrible dealer ,
> as i let the customers 'test' the goods first , resulting in no sales , but many 'friends' .
> wound up getting busted at the border in arizona with an ounce of smuggled pot ,
> and got probation and was sent to nevada to do my three years probation
> which i broke going to mexico to help a friend start a 'youth hostel'
> and had a vision of hiding for the rest of my life , which i didn't like .
> so i bought a suit and came back and walked into the sherifs office in reno and turned myself in .
> wound up in a federal penitentiary for 1 1/2 years as a plumber
> and fought to be let into the carpentry class as that had always been my dream .
> with the help of the instructor Mr Morinaga that was made possible my last 6 months there .
> i became the 'shop foreman' after the first month .
> we learned hand tools and speed jigs for them ,
> then power hand tools and their jigs .
> then machinery and their jigs for 'production' work .
> and built 'mock' houses and roofs .
> from cement to turn key , every thing to build a complete building .
> 
> long story short .
> 
> i became the 'vocational trainee' of the year and got a pen and pencil set
> and got to have turkey dinner with the warden
> and watch 'orka the whale' as our special reward .
> and could listen to music after 10 when lights out happened everywhere
> except for us .
> 
> buy now i was in the 'honor' wing and had my own key to my cell
> 
> as i was getting ready to leave Mr Morinaga told me to turn my back
> at work in the street work i had been trained to do ,
> as others would see what i could do and take my work in the future .
> and went to say goodbye to my teacher and mentor ,
> and told him that yes , that was the way of the world .
> but it had taken me all those years and prison to finally get to learn my trade ,
> and that i would go and shout it from the rooftops ,
> if i could help even one person to not have to struggle as i had done .
> if i can't stay in front of my own students , then i have no business being in that position .
> reading , looking at old movies and checking out doors , floors ;and furniture .
> and boats of course , having spent 10 years in florida working with cuban boatbuilders
> who worked all by hand , they taught me hand work , and i taught them modern tools .
> i am still friends with many to this day .
> old 'pros' are the hardest to teach , as they insist on doing what got them by so far.
> the works of masters in all the venues made me open to the idea
> that if these men could do some of these great works ,
> that i could give it my best to do so too .
> 
> my art parents ad study gave me the ability to do and try new and innovative things
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> the grace of a sailing ship
> 
> the changing visions of Escher's work
> the simple japanese art forms
> green and green
> a cathedral with lofty arched ceilings
> knowing all the stones were cut to wooden patterns
> all the manufactured things we use in everyday life
> from gears for machinery
> to engine blocks to cast stoves
> all started as wooden 'plugs'
> and molds made from them
> by pattern makers with skills akin to machinists
> just the beauty of wood as it gives it's enduring gift
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> learning to be and believe i could be worthy of the work i was asked to do
> 
> and finding my own abilities to step out of the mold of others ideas about woodworking
> and letting the wood and buildings dictate their own needs and beauty
> changing preset ideas to allow the path to lead in the final work
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> the gift that the good Lord has given me
> 
> others get the finished work
> but in my heart and in my hands
> i have the gift that is mine and it gets added to and grows with each new work
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> on job sites just about any tool i may need
> 
> if one breaks then find another
> or change the work to suit the tools still working
> or buy another even a cheap one
> to finish the work as ordered and on time
> 
> in my shop i have 4 table saws from a uni-saw to cheap table tops
> 
> all can be used for different cuts with or without jigs
> 5 band saws all with different blade widths
> no adjusting guides just buy blades by the 1/2 dozen
> and change as needed takes minuets and i'm back to work
> 3 jointers from 8" to 4" each for different size of wood
> 3 planers from 10" to 20" again different size wood needs
> air vacuum and routers and sanding and spraying
> 
> all my tools for work flow so i don't have to stop
> 
> and mess with changing them over
> and lose momentum and interest
> 
> and tons of hand tools
> 
> for that hands on time or some forgotten step
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> as a 'carpenter' walking around in a full size building
> 
> and being part of it's 'birth'
> 
> as a woodworker not asking anyone what style cost or time i have
> 
> making boxes has always been my 'relax'
> as it is just as demanding and teaches so much
> on a personal level
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> don't limit yourself to 'conventional or established' thinking
> 
> stop look and listen ask study observe
> 
> but follow your heart
> 
> if you make a mistake
> fix it and learn
> if you take the wrong turn
> back up and take the other road
> be adaptable
> 
> some of my best ideas
> 
> come from the way the scraps fall around the tools
> 
> don't be shy
> all the wood has a place in some project
> you just need to be open to it when it is time
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> my younger brother suggested that i needed to use my new computer
> 
> to do more than write e-mails and said google 'woodworking blog sites'
> 
> what's a blog says i
> 
> just try it says he
> 
> well lumberjocks was the first site listed
> so i clicked it
> and well the rest is history as they say
> i have never looked at another
> unless someone posts a link to them
> 
> none of which i found as friendly or as awesome as LJ's
> 
> and i will admit LJ's is my 'provenance' store room for all my work
> (which i do tutorials about to prove i did them
> and not just took credit for them)
> and i get the chance to share and teach in a fashion
> for all the 47 years in this business
> and all the work i have done
> my name appeared only once
> as i was off to the next work
> as others stayed and somehow got the credit
> (i still have yet to see any of their work elsewhere)
> (and bang heads) with woodworkers of all ages and talents
> 
> here i have the chance to rub elbows
> 
> the thing i like most i guess
> is that all our work is shared
> and we aren't competing with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Patron, for this interview, for all you do for this site, for the world of woodworking, and for life in general!


Great story. A well traveled and educated man.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Lew*

This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.


*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.


*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.

*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?* 
Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.


*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?* 
The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.


*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.


*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!


*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.


Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


*Lew*, I totally enjoyed reading this interview and looking at your wonderful projects. It sounds like you have had an interesting life and I loved reading about it. You are a fine Lumberjock and I'm glad that I have gotten to know a little more about you.

*MsDebbie*, these interviews are great - keep 'em coming.


----------



## Sodabowski

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


Can't say any better


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


Great interview Lew. It is so interesting to read about people's roots in regard to woodworking and also reading of what continues to bring them back. Thank you for sharing your passion with us.

Sheila


----------



## Ken90712

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


Great interview, I have always liked looking at your projects as well. Some really fnatastic work!


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


Another great interview MsDebbie.

Thanks for sharing your story Lew. Its nice to know more about you and the great work that you have done.


----------



## Hacksaw007

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


Thanks MsDebbie, Lew is the man! Oh the things that he can show us in woodworking! Would love to see a blog training on making the lovely rolling pins. Thanks both of you for sharing!

-Mike


----------



## kenn

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


way to go Lew, Nice interview. Thanks for your service to our country!


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


its always wonderful for me to read of the path that led another great wood worker to where he is today…and i really enjoyed your story..youve made some wonderful wood items and anyone who has one of your rolling pins has a wonderful gift…and all of the other things you have made that either your family or friends have gotten…great story lew…your work inspires me …and so did your story…grizz


----------



## Pimzedd

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


From one former Vocational School teacher to another, thanks for letting MsDebbie interview you. I know from some of your post on my projects how proud you are of your time teaching. I know that your students benefited from such a talented teacher.

Someday, I will be giving one of your rolling pins a try. Part 5 of your rolling pin blog was very helpful.

Keep up the interviews MsDebbie.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


Thanks, MsDebbie for the opportunity to be interviewed. I feel humbled to be included with so many great woodworkers, from whom I have learned so much.

Thanks everyone for all of the kind words. I truly appreciate them.

Lew


----------



## matt1970

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


so good to get to know another woodworker…great interview…

How did you put up with kids for 30 years? You are a true super hero! I think we need to double all teachers' salaries…


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


Thanks, Matt!! The first 15 were the most difficult after that- not so bad!!

Gotta agree on that teacher salary thing. You have to wear sooooo many hats with absolutely no support or "backup".

Lew


----------



## matt1970

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lew*
> 
> This interview, with Lew, is from the July 2011 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first recollection of woodworking was playing with Lincoln Logs. The smell of those pieces and creating a structure seemed to satisfy something in me.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Making things has always been part of my mindset. At the end of the day, when there are visible, tangible results there is a feeling of great satisfaction. All three of my paying, lifetime jobs were working in areas where, at the end of the day, it was difficult to see any progress.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> At a very young age, my grandmother bought me plastic models. Taking all those pieces and ending up with a finished item was one of my happiest memories. As I got older, making things from wood seemed a natural progression. My grandfather had a workshop full of homemade power tools. He was always making or fixing things. He inspired me to take the Building Construction Vocational Course in high school. My destiny was to become a carpenter and build homes. The US Navy changed all that. When the Vietnam War started, I enlisted to be a Seabee. Turned out they need Electronics Technicians more than they needed carpenters. Using the Navy electronics training, I spent the next 36 years working in electronics and computers- 33 of those years were as a teacher in a Vocational School. Although it was not woodworking, it provided the income to buy tools and machines to pursue my hobby.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> More and more it is the natural beauty of wood. The feel of the grain, the aroma when cut, the visible lines of its growth and the inclusion of the natural characteristics that nature created. For me, all these things add to the beauty of a project.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Impatience!! Working in electronics and computers really destroyed with my perspective of time. My training taught me to think in nano seconds and everything happens instantly. This is a real paradox because teaching kids a new skill requires an infinite amount of patience. It was easy for me, in the classroom, to train those kids- repeating the steps as often as necessary to achieve success. However, when alone in the shop, there is a quick reverting to an "instant result" mentality. I must keep reminding myself that it is the journey and not the destination that provides the greatest pleasure- although I do not always listen.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> The greatest reward for me is seeing a completed project come together and used for its intended purpose. A recent project was for my brother-in-law's church. It was nice to know someone thought enough of my abilities to trust me with that responsibility. Even nicer to know how pleased they were with the results.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Maybe the lathe, but it is difficult to pick a single favorite. Right now, I am making more rolling pins. At first glance, these look like a lathe project, yet they require the use of just about every power tool in the shop. The real magic- when the Celtic Knot appears- happens on the lathe. The lathe does provide almost instant gratification and an outlet for more creativity than many of the other tools.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> We really like to cook and making items for the kitchen are my favorite projects. Pepper grinders, saltcellars, sugar bowls, cutting boards and rolling pins all add to the enjoyment of cooking. However, if you ask Mimi she would say it is her china closet. The first "real" piece made in my basement shop and the one cut in half to get it up the stairs. Another valuable lesson learned!
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Read, ask questions, and use the Internet for research. Each of us learns differently- some by reading, others by watching, and still others by simply trying it on their own. Lumberjocks has provided a source for just about every learning style. If you are having difficulty or just want to learn something new- it is here!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It was by accident while searching for information on how to use a skew chisel. The site was is addictive. At first, it was easy to keep up with the projects and posts- commenting on most of them but now there are so many great projects, ideas and information just scanning new entries really keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lew, for taking the time to do this interview!


LOL…I was just teasing you…I loved learning more about you…but since I knew the teaching info I was trying to rib you a bit…of course I think I am ribbing myself a bit…

matt


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Purplev*

This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.

I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.

Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.

For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).

And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!

Sharon

Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


A great interview2. and a great friend.


----------



## blackcherry

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Niece interview Ms. Debbie, over the years are friend in woodworking Sharon has show the love of his craft right before are eyes. Thanks for all your contribution, your friend Wilson


----------



## 280305

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Thanks for the insightful interview.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


A really great interview! Thank you!


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Thanks for the great interview. It was wonderful to get to know you a bit better and read about your roots in woodworking.

Sheila


----------



## Woodwrecker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


We are lucky to count Sharon as one of our members.
Thank you.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


nice clear view you have *sharon*

crisp and clean

well done

thanks debbie

good interview


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Nice Interview…

Very COOL projects…

Thank you.


----------



## Maveric777

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Great interview! I have always enjoyed keeping up with Sharon's work (its clear as day he is very passionate about what he does). It was nice to read his perspectives and thoughts his work…. Very cool!

I'm with Woodwrecker in believing we are very lucky to have him here…. Keep up the great work Sharon!


----------



## Manitario

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Thanks for telling us a bit more about yourself Sharon. Inspiring projects!


----------



## Dusty56

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Great interview and responses , my friend : ) Thanks for sharing your story with us : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Great story, thanks for taking the time out of your schedule to share it with us!


----------



## PurpLev

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


I would like to thank Ms Debbie wherever in the world she is… (haven't seen those posts in a long while) for allowing me to share this story, it's been a pleasure having to word it all out. I would also like to thank all the wonderful friends I have gotten to meet here over the years.

Thank you all!


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Always a pleasure to see you here, thank you for telling us about your tour de wood.
Shalom,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


((smiling from "right here"!))


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


*Sharon*, I really enjoyed the interview and finding out a lot more about you.; it was really interesting.

Another good interview, *MsDebbie*, thanks


----------



## PurpLev

MsDebbieP said:


> *Purplev*
> 
> This interview with PURPLEV is from the August 2011 issue of the LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My first few projects (spread over several years) were out of necessity for some tables/cabinets/shelvings for personal use that required custom dimensions, and custom features. It wasn't anything much to look at, just some plywood cut with a circular saw and screws holding it together. no glue, no intricate joinery, but it did what it was built for and did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> It wasn't really at the beginning but when I started planning for projects that would actually be more visible I unintentionally adopted the concept that would stick with me from that moment on which is *"I can do this better"* which of course is a very general principle and personal to each.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> As I was saying, it all started from necessity, and soon my eyes opened a bit too wide. As I was looking around I could see how I would eventually build everything around me - full kitchen, dining set, bedrooms sets, living room set and the list goes on. I always did want to build my own house, but I think that one would have to remain a dream.
> 
> I started researching online and at local libraries for reading materials and videos about building anything and everything from building houses, kitchens, flooring, furniture, boxes, bending wood and whatever I could lay my hands on (FWW has a good selection of videos for these for those are might be interested). I also started accumulating machinery and tools to help with making everything I would want to make and it felt like being trapped in a cycle of sorts, trapped in an addiction of woodworking and a race for knowledge.
> 
> Using techniques I would pick up from books and articles I then started incorporating those into whatever project I was working on. My motto is to push myself beyond my comfort level and beyond what I am familiar with in order to learn, expand my abilities, and develop experience that I would otherwise not have. Sure, the first (and second… and third…and…) time around won't look like picture perfect and I will surely complain about it but at least there is something to complain about and something to improve upon as opposed to nothing at all. Another thing that I know from other fields is that unless you actually do something you won't find your weak spots and what needs improvement as in theory everything comes out just perfect.
> 
> For lack of time, seasonal and other limitations my biggest challenge these days is project and time management, trying to condense as much project progress into small segments of time without losing focus on the big picture. This also made me reevaluate my woodworking goals and I think (and this may very well change over time) that I will have to put aside my aspirations to building an entire household and divert my focus to taking up on smaller projects (size wise). I also feel at times that by driving myself to bigger goals I've acquired too much (tools), but now that I have it, it would be a shame to give it up. If I had to do this all over again I would probably stick to more hand tools and less machinery that means less space requirements, and just the same results (for me).
> 
> And this is where I am today, trying to focus on what projects to do and what projects NOT to do, finding the time to allocate to shop time and finding the personal motivation drive to get in the zone. Incorporating something new in each project and use the least amount of electricity while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A project or a blog on LJ, or a flow of grain in a board. A very precise and clean joint, or an idea of a custom build for something unusual or not-found-in-stores. structures and shapes in nature also can really inspire me in many ways - not always in ways that makes me want to replicate, but they form ideas that generate into other ideas that grow into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cut wood square! no really - it's not that easy. the only way I deal with this is practice practice practice - and have proper body and saw orientation which is interlinked with practicing it with handsawing, and sneaking in on cuts on power saws (which allows me to assess misalignments before it's too late and adjust to it before it's cut too short).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> For me it's seeing my progression from piece to piece.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> This is probably unusual, but since I ended up building and having a proper workbench later in the game, my workbench is my delight in the shop. I have many moments now that are "oh, I can do THIS with my workbench that I never could before… so much easier than trying to hold the piece with my toes, knees and teeth!"
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I like making tools the most which is ironic because I would then try to incorporate the "I can do this better and nicer" for things that are out of sight, and not really meant to be pretty. this also takes away the time that I could potentially use for making things that ARE for show and ARE woodworking projects. But since I am not running a production shop, and don't have to conform to efficiency and deadlines it allows me to 'do it once and do it right' and with more comfortable and better looking tools the overall woodworking for hobby is more fun and I have a feeling people here can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> It's hard giving general tips as woodworking is so vast and tips are usually very specific but if looking back I would say, slow down and don't buy into the 'he who has the most tools wins' slogan that only serves the suppliers. what I learnt a bit too late is that most woodworking machines are great IF you are running a production shop and need to generate a lot of identical parts and fast, but for a hobby nature they mostly just serve as space takers and time consumers (maintenance) and their effectiveness level drops significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> As I was trying to improve my skills, and searched online for woodworking related materials I came upon Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer at http://thewoodwhisperer.com) who is a great guy, with a great personality, that delivers just as great content woodworking. In one of his blogs he mentioned some discussion that was taking place on LJ, I came to check it out and never left. I can't put my finger on it, and honestly I don't really care to find out cause that might ruin some of the magic LJ has, but I like coming here to see how fellow LJs are doing with their woodworking or in general. I like the fact that we can share and be a part of each other's developments in the projects, get new ideas, see how some things are done, discuss how things should be done, assist where needed, and see the project that could be overseas come to fruition. no bounderies, no politics, no religion, nothing to stir up differences except the tools of choice and the nature of the projects we partake in. We are all the same people. Shalom (which stands for "hello","goodbye",and "peace" in Hebrew)!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Thanks Sharon for taking the time to share your story with us.


Thanks again for the comments!

(from right here… hehehe)


----------



## MsDebbieP

*degoose*

This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught. 
So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks. 
Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
Now I own a fully equipped workshop…



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…

End Grain Cutting Board Class

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?* 
Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…

*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
Do not be afraid to ask questions, 
Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…



Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


----------



## nailbanger2

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Yes, I second the thanks for all he does.

So you say the biggest challenges were knowledge and tools? Knowledge, check! Tools, check! Have a great day, Larry!


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


trial and error

the greatest teacher

well done larry

good choice debbie

thank you


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Nice to get to know you better! I have always loved seeing your projects. They are a great inspiration. Keep them coming! 

Sheila


----------



## SASmith

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Thanks for sharing Larry. This is a great interview to go along with all your great blogs and projects.

MsDebbieP: Thanks for taking the time to put all these interviews together.


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Thanks Larry for sharing. Your creativity and willingness to share your projects and techiques so freely epitomizes the spirit and attitude we all find here at LJs. Many Thanks! Another great interview Deb!


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Larry: Great to have you here and may you be blessed in all you do.


----------



## MShort

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


It is nice to know that man behind the wood better. Thanks for sharing your labor of love with us.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Now that wasn't too painful was it?

Good to have you around, mate.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Larry, I was wondering when you would get your turn in the spot light. Thanks for being so gracious. And thanks for sharing your love of the wood and your knowledge with us.


----------



## sbryan55

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


It's about time!!! Great choice for an interview, Deb. And, Larry, you certainly are an inspiration.


----------



## GaryC

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Great interview. Some people ya just want to get to know better. Larry, you're one of em. Really enjoy seeing your creativity and talent.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


*Larry, Good on yer mate. You are a great sport and WW.* I have taken the liberty of adding the ORIGINAL interview we had some months back, it still makes people titter.

For those who missed it, here is MY interview with Larry - it's a friendly roast.

"As promised, part 1 of my telephone interview with Degoose. Eat your heart out Ms. Debbie - I got the scoop."

*My interview with Degoose:*

*Roger:* I stayed up into the night waiting for daylight to break in Aussie land so you were awake.

*Degoose:* Well that's mighty charitable of yer sport, appreciated.

*Roger:* What brought you into your woodworking journey?

*Degoose:* Well I was having a beer or two with Dame Edner Etheridge and she asked me what my bloody tatty old shed was used for. I told her it was a leftover from the prevous owner who used it for playing his digeredoo in but now it was used as a recepticle for old empty Foster's cans and bottles. She suggested that I might sell the crushed cans and glass bottles for recyling, make myself some money and buy some tools to start a hobby. I though about it and decided I'd give woodworking a try.

*Roger:* Great. So what inspired you in making your projects?

*Degoose:* Well mate, The world has a critical shortage of cutting boards, so I figured if I could produce enough of the little buggers to fill the void, then I'd be a rich man and move to a higher end brew.

*Roger:* And how did your plan work for you?

*Degoose:* Strewth, couldn't seem to make enough of them, added some designs for visual impact and before you knew it I was rolling them out like a sausage factory, even the bloody Yanks and Pommy's were impressed.

*Roger:* I see that you are now an avid traveller and visit many woodworking related trade fairs, both at home and aboard.

*Degoose:* True right mate, now that I have a couple of Abos churning out the boards in the shop, I'm free to travel and purchase lots of goodies from unsuspecting woodworkers at shows and sell them as my own work - that's how I came by the nickname "Lazy Larry"

*Roger:* Ah, I wondered how that name stuck to you. Has there been any other changes in your life?

*Degoose:* Well yes, fame has brought fortune to me. Now I get beer delivered by the truck load, I'm helping with a tool invention, and now I'm learning how to make movies.

*Roger:* Wonderful, so what are your plans for the future?

*Degoose:* My goal is to make darned sure that everyone in the world has a cutting board with the Lazy Larry logo on it, and after my induction into the Australian Cinematography National Elite or ACNE I'm gonna make a movie about the Great Cutting Board Famine of the late 60's starring Dame Edna and Russell Crowe.

*Roger:* I'm sure the world will look forward to that.

I did leave out some news he gave me about some other non woodworking venture he is embarking on - Wine making!
Apparently he has a vineyard full or sour grapes of which he now produces wine and markets it under "Outback Chateau DeGoose Brut". It's a heavy wine and has a bouquet like an Aborigine's armpit and can be used in hand to hand combat. One glass of it will certainly put you under the table !!!!!
Larry was also voted Vintner of the Year and took first place at the Australian Wino Society's annual Binge at the Woomera Rocket Range, where Matilda was seen not to waltz, but Hip Hop.

Please take this as it was intended .. a little tongue in cheek… a little fun and maybe a little non-PC…. hope you enjoyed it and found it informative and maybe even answered a few questions that you may have wanted to ask but were afraid to…LOL…


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Roger: I'm glad that you sprung tor the telly charges so we could get the "Real Truth" about Lazy Larry


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Karson: Larry and I had a good laugh about the mock interview, he really is a good sport and very talented.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


clearly I am asking the wrong questions  
Good one haha


----------



## Maveric777

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Great interview of a great guy…. Two thumbs up my friend and well deserved.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


*Larry*, that was a great interview and I really enjoyed reading it. You're a fine Lumberjock and a great craftsman. Are you close to Perth? I have a son in law and daughter who may be moving to Perth. Just wondering.

*MsDebbie*, thanks for doing another fine interview.


----------



## vegeta

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


great interview thanks for sharing yourself with us 
it was a great read


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Great Interview, Larry!!

Lew


----------



## lanwater

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Great interview MsDebbie!

Larry has inspired me in many ways. If there was a VIP category on LJ I think he should be the first one there.

Thanks for all your great projects and blogs Larry!


----------



## degoose

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Thanks to all… I really enjoyed doing it… although I much prefer 
"MY" answers in Rogers interview… LMAO…. thanks Roger for reposting that….
and thanks to all the LJs who have inspired me…and to MsDebbie for the opportunity to share a small part of my story …


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Both interviews were funny and wonderful. It's been a pleasure knowing Larry and I consider him a close friend, though we live so far from each other. You could trust him with your mother, that's just the feeling I get. God Bless and Good Selling Chief.


----------



## dbhost

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Great interview. I agree with degoose that it's the community, the skill and creativity found here at Lumberjocks that keeps me inspired.


----------



## littlecope

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Great Interview MsDebbie of a really Great Guy!!
Well Done on both ends!!


----------



## mikethetermite

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Teaching your first class online? Whenever anyone asks Larry how made something or did something, Larry not only gives an answer but gives an answer in detail. Therefore Larry you have been teaching for a long time.

Larry thanks for all of your sharing and help.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Onya Larry. Great story. Thanks mate


----------



## PurpLev

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Thanks Roger, that made more sense to me 

nice writeup Larry, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


Hey Larry,
Now about that list you gave me of who you would like me to "Interview" next, do you still have it, I seem to have misplaced mine. ? 
Lots of good things folks have said about you, and they are all boody true!!! 
Celebrate, get yourself a few longnecks of Fosters and remember to save the caps for "recycling".

You are hereby christened "Chairman of the Boards" .........hip, hip …......


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *degoose*
> 
> This interview with degoose is from the September 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Well Ms Debbie, quite a few years ago, we needed a wall unit, for the TV, in a house we had just bought… it was an older house and we wanted solid timber furniture… well, the pieces I liked, we could not afford and what we could afford, we really did not like… so I said to my wife, "If I had a router, I could build us a unit…. what is so hard about that…" Little did I know just what I was getting myself..
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I have always been interested in timber furniture, the colour, the grain, the almost sensual feel … smooth and soft and still living…. I knew I wanted to be able to make furniture and items from wood… I just didn't know how…
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I never had the time or money, or the know how to make my own…So I went to the library and started reading about how to make furniture…and am proud of being self-taught.
> So from that rather naive beginning, reading magazines, buying books and watching every woodworking/home improvement show on TV… yes the TV was in the Unit I built… It has since been replaced as well as a few houses along the way…Each house was sold to buy a bigger workshop… with a house …I made a mistake of telling friends what I was doing and they all wanted something built… so each time I sold a piece, I took the profit and bought another tool….and learnt how to use it..It certainly has not been any easy road… but then if it was easy everyone would be doing it…
> I keep learning and I try to keep improving my skills and I think it shows in my work..
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My early inspirations came from watching Norm Abrams and David J Marks… now I am inspired by some of the wonderful woodworkers on Lumberjocks.
> Again I have a large collection of books including David Savage's latest… "Furniture with Soul" and Darrell Peart's "Greene & Greene.. Design Elements for the Workshop." from which I draw inspiration
> I am particularly taken with Asian inspired design and have some projects in the works with this theme..
> I seem to be moving towards culinary woodwork… woodwork for the kitchen/dining rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Initially, my greatest challenge was not having any training or knowledge, so it was reading and watching… the second thing was the fact that I had no tools… apart from the router that I told my wife I needed to make furniture… a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.. I though I could do everything with a router…..I had to borrow a circular saw to start with…
> Now I own a fully equipped workshop…
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the recognition I have received on this site from all the members … teaching my first class online and this request for an interview…
> 
> End Grain Cutting Board Class
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Well I would have to say the Router…lol… but seriously I do not have a favourite tool… I love all my toys.. er… tools equally…
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my most favourite project was the curved weave trivet.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Number one tip would be have fun and play safe…enjoy your woodworking journey.
> Do not be afraid to ask questions,
> Do give everything a try… even if it is not great … it will be…keep trying..
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I lucked out while using Google… I lurked around for a while before joining… I think that many of us keep coming back because it is overall a very friendly, helping, sharing and caring website.. I know I have made many many friends on here and many of them keep inspiring me…and I believe I have a lot to share…so I will be here as long the members want me..
> It is amazing… I can not think of a time before LJs…
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to degoose for this interview and for all he does here at LumberJocks.com


They say you can't believe half of what you read on the internet. Now we're not sure which interview to believe: Ms. Debbie's or Roger's, but having read many of degoose's posts, we think Roger's is the most believable!

Thanks for sharing Ms. Debbie and Roger!

L/W


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Interviews from the past*

I first began providing the interviews in the eMag (the first was back in 2009) and I thought I should provide a link, here, for those who didn't get the chance to see them.


Karson
Ellen
John Looser
Trifern
Philip Edwards


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *Interviews from the past*
> 
> I first began providing the interviews in the eMag (the first was back in 2009) and I thought I should provide a link, here, for those who didn't get the chance to see them.
> 
> 
> Karson
> Ellen
> John Looser
> Trifern
> Philip Edwards


OMG …... more re-runs !! LJ has caught the deja vu TV programming bug. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Interviews from the past*
> 
> I first began providing the interviews in the eMag (the first was back in 2009) and I thought I should provide a link, here, for those who didn't get the chance to see them.
> 
> 
> Karson
> Ellen
> John Looser
> Trifern
> Philip Edwards


they're only reruns if you've seen them before 
(well, kind of… )


----------



## lanwater

MsDebbieP said:


> *Interviews from the past*
> 
> I first began providing the interviews in the eMag (the first was back in 2009) and I thought I should provide a link, here, for those who didn't get the chance to see them.
> 
> 
> Karson
> Ellen
> John Looser
> Trifern
> Philip Edwards


I have not seen them before.

Thanks!


----------



## dennis

MsDebbieP said:


> *Interviews from the past*
> 
> I first began providing the interviews in the eMag (the first was back in 2009) and I thought I should provide a link, here, for those who didn't get the chance to see them.
> 
> 
> Karson
> Ellen
> John Looser
> Trifern
> Philip Edwards


I seem to remember Martin doing some interviews…they again I can't even remember where I stashed my safety glasses when they are on my forehead. Those might be buried deep in the cellar for a reason.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Cajunpen*

This interview, with Cajunpen, is from the October 2011 issue of our eMag










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
I can remember being about 8 or 9 years old and building my first scooter. All of the older guys will remember the old scooters - taking an old pair of the iron roller skates that used to "clip" to your shoes. Put two wheels in front and two in back. A piece of wood for the bottom, joined by a 90 deg. board for the riser and handles attached. Man what fun! I've been fascinated and involved with woodworking since that time.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
The feeling that I got from taking a plain piece of wood and making it into something of beauty OR usefulness struck a chord in me that has resounded all these years. For example my first project, using real tools, like a table saw, bandsaw, etc. was at about 10 years old. I had access to a woodworking shop. With help I built a toolbox for my Dad. That really confirmed for me that this was something that I would always love doing.
Fast forward 54 years and I'm still in love with woodworking. I've actually gotten a little better at it, but am still in awe of some of the work displayed on the LJ site.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today* 
I did a little woodworking on and off my whole life. In the early 70's I built my first little shop. I had very meager tools to start with, mostly hand tools like a circular saw (still have it), electric drill and a few hand tools. I started doing small projects and found that the smaller projects were more fulfilling for me.
I began accumulating tools in the late 90's and have amassed quite a collection of woodworking tools, including a couple of "techie" type tools, like the Ringmaster and Carvewright. I have worked in my shop intermittently for the past 25 years, actually going as long as 8 months between trips to the shop. Since I retired in 2010 I have been into the shop at least once a day, most days I'm in there 4-5 hours (I think my wife enjoys my time in the shop).



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
The fine Craftsmen and women on the LumberJocks site is my biggest inspiration. I have learned so much just watching the work of some of the Master Craftsmen that we have here.
I love everything about woodworking - just the smell of wood in my shop in the morning is inspiring. The ability to take a piece of a tree and milling it into a piece of lumber, and then taking that piece of lumber and turning that into something that is not only useful, but if done with patience and care, can be an object of beauty, just amazes me. Taking a concept into the shop and walking out with a beautiful jewelry box, or clock is just the most relaxing thing that I can think of doing. I wish everyone had the woodworking bug.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
My greatest challenge has always been a lack of space. I have a 10×22' shop, but I really should have built a 14×22' (but that's a whole new story that involves a Fig tree!) I have overcome, for the most part, my space limitations by making most of the tools mobile. I roll everything to an open space in the shop and work from there. The only exception is the Tablesaw and Bandsaw.

(Cajunpen's Workshop)

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?* 
My greatest joy is taking a piece that I have crafted in my shop and handing it to someone, as a gift, and watching the expression on their face. If I've done my job in the shop correctly - you will see a great smile and that makes it all worthwhile for me. I have not tried to sell any of my pieces yet and as long as I can afford to keep buying the wood and giving it away (to my family mostly) I will be happy to do just that.



*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
I'm not sure that I have a "favorite", but if I do, it will be the Lathe. The lathe is the only tool in my shop that provides immediate satisfaction, at least for me. I only wish that I had the abilities of some of my LJ brothers and sisters.



*8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
I have not thought much about which is my favorite project, but if I had to pick one it would be the Pen Case Storage box that I made this year. It is one of the few projects that I have made that was "for me".



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
Someone just starting out would be wise to join the LumberJocks Community. There is a world of experience available for the asking. I have yet to find a LJ person that is not willing to offer help when asked. The next thing that I would suggest is that they learn woodworking safety and practice it like a religion. Buy the best tools that you can afford and read, read, read, read. There are a wealth of Woodworking videos available that were not available in the beginning for me - Newbies should take advantage of the free resources.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
It's been awhile since I found the LJ site and I don't recall for sure how I found it - but the Community and people are what keeps me coming back. It's strange, but I've got Friends (at least I consider them friends) here that I've never met or spoke to. Lumberjocks is just a endless source of woodworking knowledge - there for the asking.

Thanks to Cajunpen for taking the time to do this interview.


----------



## CharlieM1958

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cajunpen*
> 
> This interview, with Cajunpen, is from the October 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I can remember being about 8 or 9 years old and building my first scooter. All of the older guys will remember the old scooters - taking an old pair of the iron roller skates that used to "clip" to your shoes. Put two wheels in front and two in back. A piece of wood for the bottom, joined by a 90 deg. board for the riser and handles attached. Man what fun! I've been fascinated and involved with woodworking since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The feeling that I got from taking a plain piece of wood and making it into something of beauty OR usefulness struck a chord in me that has resounded all these years. For example my first project, using real tools, like a table saw, bandsaw, etc. was at about 10 years old. I had access to a woodworking shop. With help I built a toolbox for my Dad. That really confirmed for me that this was something that I would always love doing.
> Fast forward 54 years and I'm still in love with woodworking. I've actually gotten a little better at it, but am still in awe of some of the work displayed on the LJ site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I did a little woodworking on and off my whole life. In the early 70's I built my first little shop. I had very meager tools to start with, mostly hand tools like a circular saw (still have it), electric drill and a few hand tools. I started doing small projects and found that the smaller projects were more fulfilling for me.
> I began accumulating tools in the late 90's and have amassed quite a collection of woodworking tools, including a couple of "techie" type tools, like the Ringmaster and Carvewright. I have worked in my shop intermittently for the past 25 years, actually going as long as 8 months between trips to the shop. Since I retired in 2010 I have been into the shop at least once a day, most days I'm in there 4-5 hours (I think my wife enjoys my time in the shop).
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The fine Craftsmen and women on the LumberJocks site is my biggest inspiration. I have learned so much just watching the work of some of the Master Craftsmen that we have here.
> I love everything about woodworking - just the smell of wood in my shop in the morning is inspiring. The ability to take a piece of a tree and milling it into a piece of lumber, and then taking that piece of lumber and turning that into something that is not only useful, but if done with patience and care, can be an object of beauty, just amazes me. Taking a concept into the shop and walking out with a beautiful jewelry box, or clock is just the most relaxing thing that I can think of doing. I wish everyone had the woodworking bug.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenge has always been a lack of space. I have a 10×22' shop, but I really should have built a 14×22' (but that's a whole new story that involves a Fig tree!) I have overcome, for the most part, my space limitations by making most of the tools mobile. I roll everything to an open space in the shop and work from there. The only exception is the Tablesaw and Bandsaw.
> 
> (Cajunpen's Workshop)
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> My greatest joy is taking a piece that I have crafted in my shop and handing it to someone, as a gift, and watching the expression on their face. If I've done my job in the shop correctly - you will see a great smile and that makes it all worthwhile for me. I have not tried to sell any of my pieces yet and as long as I can afford to keep buying the wood and giving it away (to my family mostly) I will be happy to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I'm not sure that I have a "favorite", but if I do, it will be the Lathe. The lathe is the only tool in my shop that provides immediate satisfaction, at least for me. I only wish that I had the abilities of some of my LJ brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have not thought much about which is my favorite project, but if I had to pick one it would be the Pen Case Storage box that I made this year. It is one of the few projects that I have made that was "for me".
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Someone just starting out would be wise to join the LumberJocks Community. There is a world of experience available for the asking. I have yet to find a LJ person that is not willing to offer help when asked. The next thing that I would suggest is that they learn woodworking safety and practice it like a religion. Buy the best tools that you can afford and read, read, read, read. There are a wealth of Woodworking videos available that were not available in the beginning for me - Newbies should take advantage of the free resources.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It's been awhile since I found the LJ site and I don't recall for sure how I found it - but the Community and people are what keeps me coming back. It's strange, but I've got Friends (at least I consider them friends) here that I've never met or spoke to. Lumberjocks is just a endless source of woodworking knowledge - there for the asking.
> 
> Thanks to Cajunpen for taking the time to do this interview.


Great interview Ms. Debbie and Bill!


----------



## mainwoodworks

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cajunpen*
> 
> This interview, with Cajunpen, is from the October 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I can remember being about 8 or 9 years old and building my first scooter. All of the older guys will remember the old scooters - taking an old pair of the iron roller skates that used to "clip" to your shoes. Put two wheels in front and two in back. A piece of wood for the bottom, joined by a 90 deg. board for the riser and handles attached. Man what fun! I've been fascinated and involved with woodworking since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The feeling that I got from taking a plain piece of wood and making it into something of beauty OR usefulness struck a chord in me that has resounded all these years. For example my first project, using real tools, like a table saw, bandsaw, etc. was at about 10 years old. I had access to a woodworking shop. With help I built a toolbox for my Dad. That really confirmed for me that this was something that I would always love doing.
> Fast forward 54 years and I'm still in love with woodworking. I've actually gotten a little better at it, but am still in awe of some of the work displayed on the LJ site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I did a little woodworking on and off my whole life. In the early 70's I built my first little shop. I had very meager tools to start with, mostly hand tools like a circular saw (still have it), electric drill and a few hand tools. I started doing small projects and found that the smaller projects were more fulfilling for me.
> I began accumulating tools in the late 90's and have amassed quite a collection of woodworking tools, including a couple of "techie" type tools, like the Ringmaster and Carvewright. I have worked in my shop intermittently for the past 25 years, actually going as long as 8 months between trips to the shop. Since I retired in 2010 I have been into the shop at least once a day, most days I'm in there 4-5 hours (I think my wife enjoys my time in the shop).
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The fine Craftsmen and women on the LumberJocks site is my biggest inspiration. I have learned so much just watching the work of some of the Master Craftsmen that we have here.
> I love everything about woodworking - just the smell of wood in my shop in the morning is inspiring. The ability to take a piece of a tree and milling it into a piece of lumber, and then taking that piece of lumber and turning that into something that is not only useful, but if done with patience and care, can be an object of beauty, just amazes me. Taking a concept into the shop and walking out with a beautiful jewelry box, or clock is just the most relaxing thing that I can think of doing. I wish everyone had the woodworking bug.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenge has always been a lack of space. I have a 10×22' shop, but I really should have built a 14×22' (but that's a whole new story that involves a Fig tree!) I have overcome, for the most part, my space limitations by making most of the tools mobile. I roll everything to an open space in the shop and work from there. The only exception is the Tablesaw and Bandsaw.
> 
> (Cajunpen's Workshop)
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> My greatest joy is taking a piece that I have crafted in my shop and handing it to someone, as a gift, and watching the expression on their face. If I've done my job in the shop correctly - you will see a great smile and that makes it all worthwhile for me. I have not tried to sell any of my pieces yet and as long as I can afford to keep buying the wood and giving it away (to my family mostly) I will be happy to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I'm not sure that I have a "favorite", but if I do, it will be the Lathe. The lathe is the only tool in my shop that provides immediate satisfaction, at least for me. I only wish that I had the abilities of some of my LJ brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have not thought much about which is my favorite project, but if I had to pick one it would be the Pen Case Storage box that I made this year. It is one of the few projects that I have made that was "for me".
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Someone just starting out would be wise to join the LumberJocks Community. There is a world of experience available for the asking. I have yet to find a LJ person that is not willing to offer help when asked. The next thing that I would suggest is that they learn woodworking safety and practice it like a religion. Buy the best tools that you can afford and read, read, read, read. There are a wealth of Woodworking videos available that were not available in the beginning for me - Newbies should take advantage of the free resources.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It's been awhile since I found the LJ site and I don't recall for sure how I found it - but the Community and people are what keeps me coming back. It's strange, but I've got Friends (at least I consider them friends) here that I've never met or spoke to. Lumberjocks is just a endless source of woodworking knowledge - there for the asking.
> 
> Thanks to Cajunpen for taking the time to do this interview.


My earliest remembrance of being fascinated by woodworking was of my Great-Grandfather Brown building a closet for his house. This was around 1939 or 1940 I was 4 or 5 at the time. I asked him all kinds of kid questions about what he was doing. He took the time to stop and talk to me about what he was making.
He let me help by straightening out bent nails (nothing of use should be through out that can be re-used).

I was taught early on that "anyone can destroy, but not everyone can build".


----------



## longgone

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cajunpen*
> 
> This interview, with Cajunpen, is from the October 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I can remember being about 8 or 9 years old and building my first scooter. All of the older guys will remember the old scooters - taking an old pair of the iron roller skates that used to "clip" to your shoes. Put two wheels in front and two in back. A piece of wood for the bottom, joined by a 90 deg. board for the riser and handles attached. Man what fun! I've been fascinated and involved with woodworking since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The feeling that I got from taking a plain piece of wood and making it into something of beauty OR usefulness struck a chord in me that has resounded all these years. For example my first project, using real tools, like a table saw, bandsaw, etc. was at about 10 years old. I had access to a woodworking shop. With help I built a toolbox for my Dad. That really confirmed for me that this was something that I would always love doing.
> Fast forward 54 years and I'm still in love with woodworking. I've actually gotten a little better at it, but am still in awe of some of the work displayed on the LJ site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I did a little woodworking on and off my whole life. In the early 70's I built my first little shop. I had very meager tools to start with, mostly hand tools like a circular saw (still have it), electric drill and a few hand tools. I started doing small projects and found that the smaller projects were more fulfilling for me.
> I began accumulating tools in the late 90's and have amassed quite a collection of woodworking tools, including a couple of "techie" type tools, like the Ringmaster and Carvewright. I have worked in my shop intermittently for the past 25 years, actually going as long as 8 months between trips to the shop. Since I retired in 2010 I have been into the shop at least once a day, most days I'm in there 4-5 hours (I think my wife enjoys my time in the shop).
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The fine Craftsmen and women on the LumberJocks site is my biggest inspiration. I have learned so much just watching the work of some of the Master Craftsmen that we have here.
> I love everything about woodworking - just the smell of wood in my shop in the morning is inspiring. The ability to take a piece of a tree and milling it into a piece of lumber, and then taking that piece of lumber and turning that into something that is not only useful, but if done with patience and care, can be an object of beauty, just amazes me. Taking a concept into the shop and walking out with a beautiful jewelry box, or clock is just the most relaxing thing that I can think of doing. I wish everyone had the woodworking bug.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenge has always been a lack of space. I have a 10×22' shop, but I really should have built a 14×22' (but that's a whole new story that involves a Fig tree!) I have overcome, for the most part, my space limitations by making most of the tools mobile. I roll everything to an open space in the shop and work from there. The only exception is the Tablesaw and Bandsaw.
> 
> (Cajunpen's Workshop)
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> My greatest joy is taking a piece that I have crafted in my shop and handing it to someone, as a gift, and watching the expression on their face. If I've done my job in the shop correctly - you will see a great smile and that makes it all worthwhile for me. I have not tried to sell any of my pieces yet and as long as I can afford to keep buying the wood and giving it away (to my family mostly) I will be happy to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I'm not sure that I have a "favorite", but if I do, it will be the Lathe. The lathe is the only tool in my shop that provides immediate satisfaction, at least for me. I only wish that I had the abilities of some of my LJ brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have not thought much about which is my favorite project, but if I had to pick one it would be the Pen Case Storage box that I made this year. It is one of the few projects that I have made that was "for me".
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Someone just starting out would be wise to join the LumberJocks Community. There is a world of experience available for the asking. I have yet to find a LJ person that is not willing to offer help when asked. The next thing that I would suggest is that they learn woodworking safety and practice it like a religion. Buy the best tools that you can afford and read, read, read, read. There are a wealth of Woodworking videos available that were not available in the beginning for me - Newbies should take advantage of the free resources.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It's been awhile since I found the LJ site and I don't recall for sure how I found it - but the Community and people are what keeps me coming back. It's strange, but I've got Friends (at least I consider them friends) here that I've never met or spoke to. Lumberjocks is just a endless source of woodworking knowledge - there for the asking.
> 
> Thanks to Cajunpen for taking the time to do this interview.


Excelent interview…It is always nice to hear how other are motivated for their woodworking. FUN…


----------



## SASmith

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cajunpen*
> 
> This interview, with Cajunpen, is from the October 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I can remember being about 8 or 9 years old and building my first scooter. All of the older guys will remember the old scooters - taking an old pair of the iron roller skates that used to "clip" to your shoes. Put two wheels in front and two in back. A piece of wood for the bottom, joined by a 90 deg. board for the riser and handles attached. Man what fun! I've been fascinated and involved with woodworking since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The feeling that I got from taking a plain piece of wood and making it into something of beauty OR usefulness struck a chord in me that has resounded all these years. For example my first project, using real tools, like a table saw, bandsaw, etc. was at about 10 years old. I had access to a woodworking shop. With help I built a toolbox for my Dad. That really confirmed for me that this was something that I would always love doing.
> Fast forward 54 years and I'm still in love with woodworking. I've actually gotten a little better at it, but am still in awe of some of the work displayed on the LJ site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I did a little woodworking on and off my whole life. In the early 70's I built my first little shop. I had very meager tools to start with, mostly hand tools like a circular saw (still have it), electric drill and a few hand tools. I started doing small projects and found that the smaller projects were more fulfilling for me.
> I began accumulating tools in the late 90's and have amassed quite a collection of woodworking tools, including a couple of "techie" type tools, like the Ringmaster and Carvewright. I have worked in my shop intermittently for the past 25 years, actually going as long as 8 months between trips to the shop. Since I retired in 2010 I have been into the shop at least once a day, most days I'm in there 4-5 hours (I think my wife enjoys my time in the shop).
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The fine Craftsmen and women on the LumberJocks site is my biggest inspiration. I have learned so much just watching the work of some of the Master Craftsmen that we have here.
> I love everything about woodworking - just the smell of wood in my shop in the morning is inspiring. The ability to take a piece of a tree and milling it into a piece of lumber, and then taking that piece of lumber and turning that into something that is not only useful, but if done with patience and care, can be an object of beauty, just amazes me. Taking a concept into the shop and walking out with a beautiful jewelry box, or clock is just the most relaxing thing that I can think of doing. I wish everyone had the woodworking bug.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenge has always been a lack of space. I have a 10×22' shop, but I really should have built a 14×22' (but that's a whole new story that involves a Fig tree!) I have overcome, for the most part, my space limitations by making most of the tools mobile. I roll everything to an open space in the shop and work from there. The only exception is the Tablesaw and Bandsaw.
> 
> (Cajunpen's Workshop)
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> My greatest joy is taking a piece that I have crafted in my shop and handing it to someone, as a gift, and watching the expression on their face. If I've done my job in the shop correctly - you will see a great smile and that makes it all worthwhile for me. I have not tried to sell any of my pieces yet and as long as I can afford to keep buying the wood and giving it away (to my family mostly) I will be happy to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I'm not sure that I have a "favorite", but if I do, it will be the Lathe. The lathe is the only tool in my shop that provides immediate satisfaction, at least for me. I only wish that I had the abilities of some of my LJ brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have not thought much about which is my favorite project, but if I had to pick one it would be the Pen Case Storage box that I made this year. It is one of the few projects that I have made that was "for me".
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Someone just starting out would be wise to join the LumberJocks Community. There is a world of experience available for the asking. I have yet to find a LJ person that is not willing to offer help when asked. The next thing that I would suggest is that they learn woodworking safety and practice it like a religion. Buy the best tools that you can afford and read, read, read, read. There are a wealth of Woodworking videos available that were not available in the beginning for me - Newbies should take advantage of the free resources.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It's been awhile since I found the LJ site and I don't recall for sure how I found it - but the Community and people are what keeps me coming back. It's strange, but I've got Friends (at least I consider them friends) here that I've never met or spoke to. Lumberjocks is just a endless source of woodworking knowledge - there for the asking.
> 
> Thanks to Cajunpen for taking the time to do this interview.


I always enjoy reading these interviews.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doordude

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cajunpen*
> 
> This interview, with Cajunpen, is from the October 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I can remember being about 8 or 9 years old and building my first scooter. All of the older guys will remember the old scooters - taking an old pair of the iron roller skates that used to "clip" to your shoes. Put two wheels in front and two in back. A piece of wood for the bottom, joined by a 90 deg. board for the riser and handles attached. Man what fun! I've been fascinated and involved with woodworking since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The feeling that I got from taking a plain piece of wood and making it into something of beauty OR usefulness struck a chord in me that has resounded all these years. For example my first project, using real tools, like a table saw, bandsaw, etc. was at about 10 years old. I had access to a woodworking shop. With help I built a toolbox for my Dad. That really confirmed for me that this was something that I would always love doing.
> Fast forward 54 years and I'm still in love with woodworking. I've actually gotten a little better at it, but am still in awe of some of the work displayed on the LJ site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I did a little woodworking on and off my whole life. In the early 70's I built my first little shop. I had very meager tools to start with, mostly hand tools like a circular saw (still have it), electric drill and a few hand tools. I started doing small projects and found that the smaller projects were more fulfilling for me.
> I began accumulating tools in the late 90's and have amassed quite a collection of woodworking tools, including a couple of "techie" type tools, like the Ringmaster and Carvewright. I have worked in my shop intermittently for the past 25 years, actually going as long as 8 months between trips to the shop. Since I retired in 2010 I have been into the shop at least once a day, most days I'm in there 4-5 hours (I think my wife enjoys my time in the shop).
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The fine Craftsmen and women on the LumberJocks site is my biggest inspiration. I have learned so much just watching the work of some of the Master Craftsmen that we have here.
> I love everything about woodworking - just the smell of wood in my shop in the morning is inspiring. The ability to take a piece of a tree and milling it into a piece of lumber, and then taking that piece of lumber and turning that into something that is not only useful, but if done with patience and care, can be an object of beauty, just amazes me. Taking a concept into the shop and walking out with a beautiful jewelry box, or clock is just the most relaxing thing that I can think of doing. I wish everyone had the woodworking bug.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenge has always been a lack of space. I have a 10×22' shop, but I really should have built a 14×22' (but that's a whole new story that involves a Fig tree!) I have overcome, for the most part, my space limitations by making most of the tools mobile. I roll everything to an open space in the shop and work from there. The only exception is the Tablesaw and Bandsaw.
> 
> (Cajunpen's Workshop)
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> My greatest joy is taking a piece that I have crafted in my shop and handing it to someone, as a gift, and watching the expression on their face. If I've done my job in the shop correctly - you will see a great smile and that makes it all worthwhile for me. I have not tried to sell any of my pieces yet and as long as I can afford to keep buying the wood and giving it away (to my family mostly) I will be happy to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I'm not sure that I have a "favorite", but if I do, it will be the Lathe. The lathe is the only tool in my shop that provides immediate satisfaction, at least for me. I only wish that I had the abilities of some of my LJ brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have not thought much about which is my favorite project, but if I had to pick one it would be the Pen Case Storage box that I made this year. It is one of the few projects that I have made that was "for me".
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Someone just starting out would be wise to join the LumberJocks Community. There is a world of experience available for the asking. I have yet to find a LJ person that is not willing to offer help when asked. The next thing that I would suggest is that they learn woodworking safety and practice it like a religion. Buy the best tools that you can afford and read, read, read, read. There are a wealth of Woodworking videos available that were not available in the beginning for me - Newbies should take advantage of the free resources.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It's been awhile since I found the LJ site and I don't recall for sure how I found it - but the Community and people are what keeps me coming back. It's strange, but I've got Friends (at least I consider them friends) here that I've never met or spoke to. Lumberjocks is just a endless source of woodworking knowledge - there for the asking.
> 
> Thanks to Cajunpen for taking the time to do this interview.


thanks cajunpen for your history and developement as a woodworker. we all have the inner desire to create something from a chunk of wood. and then gift it or sell it


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cajunpen*
> 
> This interview, with Cajunpen, is from the October 2011 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I can remember being about 8 or 9 years old and building my first scooter. All of the older guys will remember the old scooters - taking an old pair of the iron roller skates that used to "clip" to your shoes. Put two wheels in front and two in back. A piece of wood for the bottom, joined by a 90 deg. board for the riser and handles attached. Man what fun! I've been fascinated and involved with woodworking since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> The feeling that I got from taking a plain piece of wood and making it into something of beauty OR usefulness struck a chord in me that has resounded all these years. For example my first project, using real tools, like a table saw, bandsaw, etc. was at about 10 years old. I had access to a woodworking shop. With help I built a toolbox for my Dad. That really confirmed for me that this was something that I would always love doing.
> Fast forward 54 years and I'm still in love with woodworking. I've actually gotten a little better at it, but am still in awe of some of the work displayed on the LJ site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I did a little woodworking on and off my whole life. In the early 70's I built my first little shop. I had very meager tools to start with, mostly hand tools like a circular saw (still have it), electric drill and a few hand tools. I started doing small projects and found that the smaller projects were more fulfilling for me.
> I began accumulating tools in the late 90's and have amassed quite a collection of woodworking tools, including a couple of "techie" type tools, like the Ringmaster and Carvewright. I have worked in my shop intermittently for the past 25 years, actually going as long as 8 months between trips to the shop. Since I retired in 2010 I have been into the shop at least once a day, most days I'm in there 4-5 hours (I think my wife enjoys my time in the shop).
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The fine Craftsmen and women on the LumberJocks site is my biggest inspiration. I have learned so much just watching the work of some of the Master Craftsmen that we have here.
> I love everything about woodworking - just the smell of wood in my shop in the morning is inspiring. The ability to take a piece of a tree and milling it into a piece of lumber, and then taking that piece of lumber and turning that into something that is not only useful, but if done with patience and care, can be an object of beauty, just amazes me. Taking a concept into the shop and walking out with a beautiful jewelry box, or clock is just the most relaxing thing that I can think of doing. I wish everyone had the woodworking bug.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenge has always been a lack of space. I have a 10×22' shop, but I really should have built a 14×22' (but that's a whole new story that involves a Fig tree!) I have overcome, for the most part, my space limitations by making most of the tools mobile. I roll everything to an open space in the shop and work from there. The only exception is the Tablesaw and Bandsaw.
> 
> (Cajunpen's Workshop)
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> My greatest joy is taking a piece that I have crafted in my shop and handing it to someone, as a gift, and watching the expression on their face. If I've done my job in the shop correctly - you will see a great smile and that makes it all worthwhile for me. I have not tried to sell any of my pieces yet and as long as I can afford to keep buying the wood and giving it away (to my family mostly) I will be happy to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I'm not sure that I have a "favorite", but if I do, it will be the Lathe. The lathe is the only tool in my shop that provides immediate satisfaction, at least for me. I only wish that I had the abilities of some of my LJ brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have not thought much about which is my favorite project, but if I had to pick one it would be the Pen Case Storage box that I made this year. It is one of the few projects that I have made that was "for me".
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Someone just starting out would be wise to join the LumberJocks Community. There is a world of experience available for the asking. I have yet to find a LJ person that is not willing to offer help when asked. The next thing that I would suggest is that they learn woodworking safety and practice it like a religion. Buy the best tools that you can afford and read, read, read, read. There are a wealth of Woodworking videos available that were not available in the beginning for me - Newbies should take advantage of the free resources.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> It's been awhile since I found the LJ site and I don't recall for sure how I found it - but the Community and people are what keeps me coming back. It's strange, but I've got Friends (at least I consider them friends) here that I've never met or spoke to. Lumberjocks is just a endless source of woodworking knowledge - there for the asking.
> 
> Thanks to Cajunpen for taking the time to do this interview.


Good one Debbie & Bill. Great story.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Mafe*

(This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)










Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby. 


It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.

In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.


A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
But what has this to do with wood? 
Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.


On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight. 


Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet. 
And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.


The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.


I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.


Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all. 


Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095

Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
Mads

(And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


----------



## Ken90712

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


What a great read. Loved it, and helps to gt to another person that I have become friends with on here. I was asked to do an interview a while ago and my comp crashed and forgot all about it. Keep up the great work Mafe!


----------



## Maveric777

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


What a wonderful discovery this morning to see our very own Mads being featured this month. I have personaly made some incredible friends within the pages of this site, and proud to say Mads is most definitely one of them. I may be bias but I think we are all the better to have him with us…

Very much enjoyed the read and to get more insight of your History Mads. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


what a wonderful read here, i always enjoy seeing what mafe is up to , and he always makes me smile when i see he is cleaning up or making some new tools or comes up with a better and cheap way to do something…and what a wonderful spirit, with all the pain he deals with he is able to help other smile and get through another day, thanks mads for being you and helping a lot of us to become better wood workers, and for the goodness you teach…..grizz


----------



## ShaneA

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Thanks for sharing, very interesting stuff.


----------



## PurpLev

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


what a wonderful writeup Mads, thank you for sharing these stories, they sure do add a lot of substance to an already beautiful image of who and what you are.

reading this story sure did bring my own self memories of similar occasions and I thank you for that.


----------



## Bluepine38

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Wonderful slice of history and the passing of the love for tools and woodworking from one generation to the
next. Old tools seem to be able to talk to us through our hands, my old Disston crosscut hand saw seems to
fit my hand much better than my new cordless skil saw. Thank you for sharing your journey through your
shop, tools and life with us Mads. Even when I do not reply to your posts, my day is always a little better for
having read them.


----------



## mpounders

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


I have memories of straightening nails also….thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## SPalm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Mads, thank you for being you.
And pushing me to think new ways about life. You have entered my sole.

Steve


----------



## mmh

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Thank you for sharing your memories and thoughts! This is quite a delightful read that gives a peek into your wonderful life!

I have been raised in Washington, DC and still reside in the suburbs, so your father must have seen a lot of activity and knew exactly what he was doing when he moved your family to the beauty of the countryside and acknowledged what it has to offer.


----------



## FreddyS

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


As usual it's a pleasure to read your stories mads, I always end with a big smile


----------



## donwilwol

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Mads, you should write a book. It's the only way I can think of that you could possibly spread your inspiration farther than you already do.


----------



## majeagle1

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


What a great story from what I call a great and wonderful person and friend!
I hope you realize by now that you are a true inspiration to all of us on LJ's and I think we are so lucky
to have you here with us.

Thank you so much for sharing not only your fantastic projects but also for sharing yourself with us !!

Have a great day my friend,
Gene


----------



## Bertha

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Great interview and a poetic story. A real feel good story with smiles all around.


----------



## ksSlim

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


A truely feel good, inspirational read about a craftsman I only knew from pictures of his work.
Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


thank you mads

for bringing us all closer
to our past
and to yours
and to each other

your life view
is an inspiration

your teachings 
a great share

and thanks debbie
for bringing mads 
closer to us
in this interview


----------



## DaddyZ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Bravo, what a way with the Words !!!


----------



## blackcherry

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Thanks again for sharing your life story and wonderful projects…BC


----------



## RGtools

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


The world smiles on those who smile back.

Thanks Mads. I needed that today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


As usual, Mads comes through with heartfelt words everyone can relate to in some way. Excellent write up, thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## SASmith

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Thanks for all you do to help LJ's. From sharing a little of your story in this interview, to posting all your great projects and detailed build blogs to go along with them.


----------



## lanwater

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Mafe at last! 
I was wondering when it would happen.

Great read mads!


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Great read Mads.

It takes me back to my earliest days as an apprentice in an old shipyard. The old craftsmen, the smells, the sounds, the feeling of history and the wooden boats wove a wonderful fabric of nostalgia for me that you have just sent me right back into. It's a great trip for me and I know that a step into your shop is the same trip for you. Truly, what more can one man dream of?

Thanks Mads.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Thank you, Mads, for giving us an insight into your love of woodworking. I am beginning to understand your passion for design.

Lew


----------



## clieb91

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Mads, I think everyone above me has already said it but. .what a great way to answer the questions and a great story to hear. 
I can certainly relate to the story about your grandfather, mine has truly been an inspiration to me and I too have memories of working by his side as a kid. 
Thank you for sharing.

CtL


----------



## WoodGuyNC

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Debbie Pribele, please accept my humbe thank you for including my Black Widow Spider project in the Nov eMag. As well as, this great site.


----------



## Cher

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Hi Mads, I loved your story, the history I am sure reminds many of their childhoods. You were so blessed to be able to go and work at the carpentry shop with the guidance, help and patients from the carpenters. I can just imagine your excitement with your very first project and that it worked was a bonus.

*'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' * a smile costs nothing but the impact is joyful

Thank you for sharing your journey from child to adult, happy wood working Mads and thank you for your joyful spirit


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


I do not know if I am supposed to comment here, but I sit here with read ears and feel so blessed - thank you all.

On a woodworking site the tone could easy become the 'usual' man way, but I have felt that we are many here who like to be real men (and woman), that we want to be allowed to be full persons and not just showing of our projects while throwing in a few smart words.

So I can thank you all back for making it possible for us to try and finding the best sides in us here, to support and give currage to eachother, to remember that all comes from nothing and that we all have different skills and so we admire some and give help to others, for me to be a jock is this currage to be kind to eachother.

Ohh yes and to kick some … when needed… lol. (I had to throw in a man one now).

A big smile on a cold day here in Copenhagen, thank you all for making LJ a place where I can't stay of, not to look at projects often, but to see how the jocks are doing.

The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


I think I might have to listen one day and write a book… For now it has been small writings, just following my heart, so the thought of writing a book is like thinking of building a pyramid - so I guess I have to start thinking in stones.
My stephfather always said to me 'the most easy way to eat an elephant is one bite at the time', hard to argue on that one.
Thank you!


----------



## Maveric777

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Mads my Dad use to say the very same thing to me growing up. Now its me telling my girls the very same thing. Hard to argue with the truth…lol

I do hope you decide to give the writing a go. I personaly think you have a lot to offer, and have a way of looking at things that is a breath of fresh air now a days…I will keep crossing my fingers you decide to give it a go…


----------



## DamnYankee

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Mads, thanks for the story. reminds me of time spent with my Grandfather in his small basement shop where you had to move to get out of your own way. As my parents say, my carpentry/woodworking/do-it-yourself skills skipped a generation through my mother. While I sometimes wonder if my father knows how to use a hammer, his personal approach to "eating the elephant one bite at a time" of you can learn to do anything if you take the time to do so, has helped immensely.


----------



## tenontim

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Thanks for the wonderful condensed version of your life, Mafe. Let us know when you do complete the unabridged version, so we can get down to the book store and pick it up.


----------



## Tootles

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Mads, what a pleasure to see that the interview for this month is you.

I loved the way you told your story. You do have the gift of story telling. You were able to take me along with you to those times and places of your past. Thank you


----------



## Jim Jakosh

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


Great story, Mads. This is the first time I have gotten to it. I'm glad your live it getting so much better. I pray for you every Sunday that a miracle will cure you, my friend!!

I can just see you pushing one of you old but reconditioned planes and dreaming of who owned and used it first and how long ago??

..........................................................Jim


----------



## Woodwrecker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mafe*
> 
> (This interview with MAFE is from the November 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you please give me the hammer Mads?
> Without thinking I grabbed the hammer and gave it over to my grandfather, and also the little box of nails that I had spent the evening before pulling out of some old boards, then straightened on a piece of metal and finally put in little tins with two drops of oil in each and then the little shake that I can still hear like a sweet music from the past.
> We stood on a ladder at his farm, were working on a solar powered shower made from a old living room heater painted black and put in a box with a glass plate on top. This provided my grandparents with free showers in the warmer season for years; the only thing important was that you went there at the moment when the water had the right temperature so a look at the sky and the sun was needed when you were in the mood for a shower. Of course no soap or only a special organic one on occasions since the shower was in the vegetable garden next to the greenhouse he had built from old windows from a farm they were tearing down nearby.
> 
> 
> It was not written in the cards since my grandfather was a naval commander and by the way worked for five years in Washington DC, but he took an early retirement and lived my grandparents' common dream of becoming organic and self-supplying, bought a farm and planted little Christmas trees on all the fields so when they woke up twenty years later they lived in a forest. People around must have thought my grandfather was mad when he moved in because he made a sign for the house saying 'Skovly' that in Danish means "in shelter of the forest", but years after they understood. He made the sign on a piece of rough cut wood and made the letters with ship rope, and in this way he linked the past to the future in a really poetic way that I did not understood before today.
> 
> In the old chicken house he made a wonderful little workshop, the reason he choose this little room even he had a farm with a big barn was the fact that the boiler for the barn was in that room and so he could get hot by the waste heat at winter when he was straightening nails for the summer projects, restoring old windows with his homemade putty knife or whatever he did until my grandmother called and he crossed the gårdsplads to come in the kitchen for fresh brewed coffee and a piece of homemade cake.
> I was not allowed to use his tools, but this place made a lifelong impression in me.
> 
> 
> A train rushes by on the station, my friend is wearing zebra striped trousers and have little elastics in his hair, me in a pink blazer jacket and Lewis, between us a huge ghetto blaster made of plywood, so big that it had wheels under since it could not be carried, breakdancing as we wait for the train to come.
> But what has this to do with wood?
> Ok, another day two weeks earlier my friend Viggo and I had just finished building a amplifier, we had bought all the parts and from a diagram made the Circuit boards and the rest was just to welder the components in place, a tape recorder had been taken apart and the needed pieces selected and finally two big speakers had been attached, and kapauuu 'burning down the house', no there we no fire but burning down the house where played in the room, so loud that the roof almost fell of his room. Do I need to say we were proud, so we called his uncle who had a carpentry shop in the center of Copenhagen and made an appointment to go there, he was as always kind and wished us welcome. It was three generations carpentry making high-quality work for the finest hotels and other estimated clients. We spend some days there, building the boxes for our ghetto blaster, the only demand the uncle had was that we made drawings first so we could cut the wood into the right sizes in first cut. Since I was the son of an architect and loved to draw this was no problem for me so soon we had placed all the joints at the right places and could calculate the individual pieces to create a list of boards, once the uncle had seen it he said go ahead. The carpenters at the carpentry was always nice and helpful, but we preferred to do as much as possible ourselves, but when it came to setting up the machines there were always someone with a open eye to help us, now as adult I am really impressed by the patience and the kindness of these men. We loved to be at the carpentry, especially the big working room where all the carpenters had their wall cabinets with their personal tools and when there were breaks we would sit on top of the benches and they would tell stories, to sit there with the smell of coffee mixing with the smell of wood, surrounded by wood and projects in progress listening to the stories and looking with a smile on my lips at my friend Viggo and then at our project, our project, here in this room, with these wonderful men - what more could life ever bring me.
> 
> 
> On the table in my at that time beginning to look like a workshop basement room was a big box full of old tools, I had taken the decision to make myself the shop I always dreamed of having, not a shop full of expensive fancy tools but a shop full of wonderful tools, tools with a heart and a soul, my dream was to make a place where I would get this feeling of being home, the feeling of history, the presence of all those hands that had touched the old tools should be everywhere in the room, and it should be possible for me to make whatever I wanted so the needed tools should be there. I had a girlfriend who some years before gave me a Festool plunge cut saw and the table for it and since the shop is really small I decided to use this system for the basic parts since it can all be stored away easy and the same table used for saw and router. I also bought their worktable since it can work with the saws and router and then it is easy to move if needed, but I never moved it, just made a shelf for storage under and filled that up with stuff so it now is excellent for planning and so due to the weight.
> 
> 
> Back to the story Mads, I had bought these tools and now had to make the planes into a working stage, it was some wonderful old wood planes and also some metal planes - what do one do? The internet! And this was how my LJ adventure took off, and my workshop became a reality thanks to inspiration and help from wonderful people all over the planet.
> And my tools? Yes I got just about all I need for doing whatever I want now, my plane selection grew to the absurd not because I wanted to collect, not because I needed that, but simply because I found it interesting to learn and try new, and then later I can sell out one day if I get tired of looking at all that iron, for now I enjoy to pick the plane I feel suited for the job, and then try to imagine the hands that have used it before.
> 
> 
> The shop? Still small, but I succeeded my goal, I smile each time I go there, I feel the tools, not just see them, their patina and their previous owners are speaking to me, and so a little symphony are going on there when the smell of shaves are mixed with these souls and the sound of a razor sharp plane iron runs through the wood - hmmmm once again 'what more can one man dream of'.
> 
> 
> I had to retire due to a neck operation that left me with chronic pains, migraines and a messed up nerve system that feels as if it is burning and buzzing also this affects my mental balance sometimes so I can be really low after a period of pain. On these days I also go to my workshop, not to work, this is impossible, but I just pull out my stool, place my feet on the workbench, light up my pipe and sit quietly there for half an hour enjoying the atmosphere, the smell of sweet tobacco mixed with wood, a wonderful cup of espresso in my other hand, and then I say to myself 'what more can a man dream of'.
> 
> 
> Life becomes what we make it, a little sticker on a red heart from a Danish supermarket when I was a child said 'smile to the world, and the world will smile to you' - so this I try and I have gotten so many smiles back in my life, and lately here on LJ that my heart can't stop dreaming - thank you all.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was not precise in answering the questions, but I hope it explains why I am here.
> My history of health can be read here in an old blog: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21095
> 
> Best thoughts and thank you for taking your time to read my words,
> Mads
> 
> (And thank you, for taking the time to do this interview for us.)


I just read this my friend and found it very compelling.
You are a wonderful craftsman and a very nice person.
With over 100,000 members on LJ's, I can honestly say that I am very happy and grateful to have found a friend like you.
You are an inspiration.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Lee A. Jesberger*

This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag










Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."

*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*

When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.

Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.

*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*

As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.

[http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]

*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

See # 7.

*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.

Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


I really enjoyed reading this and learning more about you, Lee. I think it helps so much for us to see what others have had to overcome in order to be successful. You are so talented! And besides that, you are also a nice guy who helps others along the way through this forum. Thanks for your friendship and inspiration to all of us!

Sheila


----------



## degoose

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Really nice to take a few steps in some one else'e shoes… Thanks…..for take the time to do this interview and to take time to influence and encourage others…


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


I'd say ya got an A.. lol gr8 interview. work/play safe, keep makin dust


----------



## Bertha

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Incredible versatility. Truly a man of many talents.


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Great interview Lee, you really are and have been an inspiration to me. Always a kind word, a word of incouragement, always thoughtful and friendly. People like you is why I've kept coming back to Lumberjocks. It's been a pleasure knowing you and I'm proud to call you my friend. mike


----------



## ShaneA

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


*Congratulations!* Lee, & Debbie for this great biographical interview.

_*It's nice to get to know you even better Lee. You've been one of our favorite stalwart Jocks.

You're always here through good times, & bad.

It was nice reviewing some of your projects, some that I didn't even remember.

It's always nice to look back to the past. That's what's nice about Lumberjocks.

Barb, & I wish you many more years of making sawdust.*_


----------



## KentS

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Lee and Debbie, thanks for a great interview. I can relate so well to some of it, especially about being young in the industry. There were some jobs I was not allowed to go to with out "adult" supervision. The wonderful thing was my dad defending me, some of which I didn't know until later.

Thanks again


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Lee: It's great to call you a wonderful and great, talented buddy. I've enjoyed the hours in your shop and the phone calls. Congratulation on all you do and your many talents.

I hope that the woodworking business kicks back into high gear for you.


----------



## QuinLeach

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Thanks for the interview - very interesting!


----------



## SPalm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Hey Lee. Thanks for the share. That was nice.
Getting older does have some advantages. Doesn't it?

Keep in touch Buddy,
Steve


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


You are one of the true class acts here Lee. I'm happy to call you my buddy and my friend.
Good interview. You aced it.


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Lee old buddy, that was a great insight into your wood working achievements. Thanks for sharing & keep safe.


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Thank you all for the very kind comments.

Lee


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Great interview. Thanks Lee for sharing.


----------



## Billp

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Lee is one of the people I would love to spend a day with, I think you could learn more in one day with him then ten years of reading books. But let me expand the list a little, Dennis Z, SPalm, Paul (shipwright), Lee Hasting, Jonn Fry, Gary K, SMines, R Bean would be a great start. I would ask so many question thier ears would drop off.


----------



## reggiek

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


It is very gratifying to hear these stories. It brings a personal view to the personality behind the avatar. It was interesting to hear some very similar experiences. I grew up in the construction trades myself….and always liked watching and helping with the finish carpentry work. It was also a joy to me to be able to help with my grandfathers furniture making. I too found that folks would see me as "too young" to be running a business especially when bidding as a general on spec home building projects. (now I would have to consider that folks might see me as too old…lol).

I am truly happy that I chose woodworking as a hobby….it has never gotten dull or boring - in fact it is truly the opposite. I really enjoy the folks I have met here on this site…and whole heartedly agree with Lee that there are many fine talented people here that provide continuous inspiration. Thank you MsDebbie and especially Lee for sharing a personal moment with your fellow woodworkers.


----------



## DaddyZ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Bravo !!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Great Interview MsDebbie & Lee!!!! Lee is a very talented Carftsman!!! It's been very injoyable having Lee as a woodworking buddy.

Paul is right, You are one of the true class acts here on Lumberjocks.


----------



## studie

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Thanks for the story. I think your work is amazing so to get some insight from your world is priceless!


----------



## Roz

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lee A. Jesberger*
> 
> This interview with Lee Jesberger is from the December 2011 issue of our LJ eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee: "This is like taking a test! I didn't study for it, so I'm going to have to wing it."
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a teenager I worked for my father's plumbing business. I was exposed to the various building trades. I always seemed to gravitate to the carpenters and the cabinet makers. Between that and wood shop in school, I realized it appealed to me very strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> When I was about 10, my parents inherited some very fine 18th century furniture. The pieces included a dining room table set and chairs, a couple of high boys, a Hepplewhite style sideboard, and a federal style secretary. I was mesmerized by the decorative carvings and inlays. I remember laying on the floor, studying the ball and claw feet on the chairs, trying to figure out how they were made. The carvings on the high boys were also very appealing to me, although the size of them intimidated me.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> When I was 14, I started buying tools with the money I was making from working for my father. My first machine purchase was a craftsman radial arm saw. It really angered my father that I bought it without checking with him. I seems I should have asked him if it was okay to take over part of the basement for woodworking. It wasn't long before I was building vanities for his plumbing business, as well as furniture for the house. When I was 18, got hit in the eye with a steel pipe, while goofing around with some friends. I had no insurance to pay for the required surgery, and had been working for a contractor, which didn't pay very well, so I decided to go into business for myself.
> 
> Since I wasn't a licensed plumber, and I had a strong interest in carpentry, I figured I would start a construction business. For that, it was a simple matter of paying a fee to become a licensed general contractor. I got away from woodworking for a while, as I built up the construction business. Surprisingly, it didn't take long to get some very high end work. As the general contractor, I was able to do some of the woodworking required for the jobs. I bought a shopsmith and most of the accessories to accomplish this. Eventually my wife kicked me out of the basement, so I built a 24' x 48' shop in my yard. Just prior to finishing the shop, a project I had bid on about six months earlier came through. It was a large residential renovation, which included a large amount of cabinets and furniture. As always, one thing lead to another, and before long, I was doing more cabinet work than construction. That was by choice. It was far more rewarding to me to build furniture in my yard, than to drive to a construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I would have to say the work of others has always inspired me the most. Seeing what other woodworkers are capable of never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> As I mentioned, I started the construction business when I was pretty young. Convincing clients to hire a 20 year old guy to renovate their house was pretty difficult. On one occasion, I went to a potential client's house for the initial meeting. After I entered the house, the husband stood by the open front door. I patiently waited, wondering why he wasn't coming in. I finally asked what he was waiting for. He said, my father, he's coming, isn't he? I asked why would my father be coming. He said, You're the contractor? Needless to say, I didn't get that job. I overcame this by getting older. What I really did was to go buy a luxury car, and made sure the clients would see me in it. If a person appears successful, most people assume you know what your doing. Surprisingly, that really did make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> Personal satisfaction from creating something, in addition to being respected as a craftsman. Somehow, that means a lot.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> DUH? Ezee-Feed systems. There is something very gratifying in using a tool that you designed and manufacture, especially when it makes your life easier.
> 
> [http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/17789]
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> See # 7.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> So often I see the equipment that other woodworkers are using, and while I realize that not everybody can run out and buy the best of everything, I would suggest they buy quality tools. Often the problems aren't due to the woodworker, there due to poor quality tools they're trying to do high quality work with. There is so much more enjoyment to be had working with tools and machines that aren't fighting you every step of the way. This is supposed to be fun, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Doing research for my own woodworking website, I came across LumberJocks. The reason I keep coming back is for the inspiration I get from the other LJ's. Not only are they fine craftsmen that I can learn a lot from, they are also very fine people.
> 
> Thanks, Lee, for taking the time to take this test.. I mean do this interview._


Very good interview.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Helluvawreck*

This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.

I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.

The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.



*2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.

Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.

My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.

So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*

Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.

During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.

After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.

So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.

I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.



*4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.

*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.

I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.










*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.










*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.

The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.

Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.

First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.

I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.

One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.

Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.

MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.

And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


----------



## poospleasures

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Great interview with a great story. Makes us think back as to how we got started in this great pass time or job. I see soo many the same pictures in my mind when reading this. Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Wonderful interview! It was great of you to share your stories of your woodworking roots with us all. This is always one of my favorite parts of the newsletter and it is always interesting to see where we have all come from. I've been watching your carvings progress over the past several months and it is so inspiring to see you develop as a carver. Thank you for taking the time to share your stories with us!

Sheila


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


So niceand interesting to read your.
Known you for a while now, and some I knew, some I knew parts of and some was all new to me.
I am proud to call you a friend in here.
Ohhh yes and YOU GOT A CARVING TALENT!!!
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Yep, that's my LJ buddy, such a wonderful human being and friend. You seem to have a knack of finding the creme de la creme Ms. Debbie.


----------



## KentS

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Great interview. So many of us can relate to a lot of your history.

Glad you are here-you add a lot. I love the carving. That is something I have always wanted to master, but never had the time.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Wonderful interview HW, and a great story. Hard work is what made America great, and I see that you have done your share. I agree totally with your views on woodworking as a hobby and striving to become a good craftsman. It seems to me from the quality of your work that you are already there. I also related to the problem of not having enough time for woodworking before I retired. Now I regret very much that I didn't start earlier. On the other hand, woodworking is enriching my life now, and I'm very grateful for that. I hope you get many more good years in your shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


I enjoyed this very much!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood- check it out!)


----------



## jjw5858

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


What a terrific interview, inspiring and interesting. Your advice is motivating and I am so glad you have had this forum to tell it. Great carving work, Thanks again!

Joe


----------



## TechRedneck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Nice interview! I know you've helped me with some questions on hand tools


----------



## huntter2022

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Great interview!

Thank you for taken the time and sharing with us


----------



## carver

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


great interview!


----------



## dpow

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Thanks for the interview, your openess and honesty makes for a great read. I agree with what you said about pursuing your interests and or hobbies now instead of waiting until later. Your skills you have developed as well as your shop space, are impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SASmith

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Thanks for putting this together MsDebbieP and thanks for sharing Helluvawreck.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


That was a GREAT interview…

Wasn't able to read every word (gotta get back to work on a 2×4)... but, in skimming through it, I could tell it was super good…. will reread it later tonight.

Thank you Debbie… good job!


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


a great journey Helluva!. I can relate to many of your experiences. Well don Miss Debbie.


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Great interview…I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Bluepine38

MsDebbieP said:


> *Helluvawreck*
> 
> This interview with Helluvawreck is from the January 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> From the time that I was born, in 1950, until I was ten years old my family lived in an old two story house that my grandmother owned. In the cellar, where the heating system was, there was an old work table and on the walls were a few simple hand tools. They were apparently forgotten years before by someone in the past because they didn't belong to my father nor did my father work with tools much anyways. As near as I can remember there was a claw hammer, a carpenter's hatchet, a handsaw, a bit brace with a few bits, an old egg beater drill, a few screw drivers, a few chisels, a couple of planes, and maybe a few others but not many. They were all a little rusty. When I was about eight years old I began to play around with them as best as I could. With no one to teach me I managed to build a few crude things like simple boxes, a crude sling shot, and a few other things. When I was around ten I built a pretty crude soap box car that my brother and I played with. We moved into another house across town and my grandmother rented the house to another family. She let me take the tools with me and I put them in the cellar room in that house. A year or so later I went to the seventh grade and they had a shop class that I went to so at least I received some proper training at that time for 9 months.
> 
> I also had a cousin who was also my best buddy and his daddy was a mechanical engineer who had graduated from Georgia Tech. My cousin's grandfather owned a local hardware store and lumber yard that had been in business since the 1880's. Both the store and the lumber yard were really old time affairs and I loved to go there with Barney, my cousin and friend. Barney's father ran the lumber yard and Barney had to help his father at the lumber yard most every Saturday and I was fortunate enough to be allowed to tag along since me and Barney were usually together many of the weekends at one or the other's house anyways.
> 
> The lumberyard was a fascinating place to me because it had once been run by an old steam engine and it was still there but wasn't used anymore because the lumber yard had been changed over to diesel engines before I was born. The lumber yard had a small woodshop, a small mechanics shop, and a small blacksmith's shop. Barney was mechanically inclined and could do a little bit of everything so I learned quite a lot from him. Barney's daddy also had a good many tools at his house so Barney and I were able to do quite a bit together at his house whenever I was there. So this is another way I got started early with tools at about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> In addition to learning from first hand experience that many useful items could be built from tools and wood I acquired a love of fine antiques that had been built by expert craftsmen of prior generations. Both of my grandmothers were antique lovers and so was my mother and most of my aunts and uncles. Early on I was around antiques in my own home and whenever I went to visit relatives nice antiques were also in their homes. A love of antiques was just a natural thing to pick up from all of them. We were not wealthy people and many of these antiques were passed down from generation to generation and there was this fact also that made me a lover of antiques since they had a history of their own. Naturally anyone who loves antiques and has also done the least amount of woodworking is going to admire the antiques and the craftsmen who made them and also to study how those items were put together and the reasons they were pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Whenever my mother went to visit the local antique stores I would go right along with her. One of her favorite dealers was a company called Adams Antiques and it was owned by a man and wife. My mother and I were fond of the Adams and, best of all, Mr. Adams had a small wood shop where he restored furniture. Whenever we visited them he would take me into his woodshop and show me what he was working on and, of course, I asked him a great many questions. He didn't have anyone working for him because the volume wasn't there to support it so I never had the opportunity to actually work for him.
> Looking back I wish that I would have offered to work for him for free if he would teach me what he knew. My favorite antiques were clocks, guns, and primitive country furniture. I also liked a lot of the country furniture that had been on many of the old plantations. Even though I was just in Jr. High and High School I actually acquired a few pieces of my own.
> 
> My mother actually became a dealer herself for a while and also had a small gift shop in a small two story house. I setup a small shop in one of the bedrooms upstairs and it was my job to refinish and repair whatever pieces that I was able to if they needed it. The rest of the pieces that needed fixing we would take to Mr. Adams. He would always answer any questions that I had so that helped me a lot.
> 
> So, I would say that this exposure to antiques, the love of antiques, and being able to actually work on some of them caught my interest in woodworking and caused me to love it too.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today.*
> 
> Well I suppose that I've already been doing some of this in answering the previous questions so I'll try not to repeat myself. In addition to being somewhat of a woodworker, Barney was a good self taught mechanic because he loved cars and worked on them all throughout high school. I helped him all that I could because I like cars too and actually owned an A model coupe that I worked on occasionally. These experiences taught me a little about mechanics which would come in handy later on.
> 
> During my latter years in High School my father, who was not a woodworker, along with a small group of men (not woodworkers either) started a manufacturing company to manufacture furniture for the mobile home trade. My father went on to acquire the whole company in the coming years. His plant manager was a man that had grown up on a farm and had become a very good carpenter and Jack of All Trades. He had built a number of houses from the ground up, including plumbing, heating, and electrical and was a hard worker. My brother and I went to work in my father's business and Richard was our boss. He taught my brother and me the meaning of hard work and we worked very long hours and learned all that we could from Richard. We respected Richard a lot. The company took off and grew and we were eventually turning out as many as 3,000 tables a week for the mobile home trade and rental and retail stores and eventually got involved with some consumer products such as KD entertainment centers and wall units. Along with these products we became involved with supplying nursing homes, motels, and hotels with furniture. My brother and I always worked on the factory floor and were directly involved with the machinery and production.
> 
> After a few years I went on to college and my brother stayed on with the company. My training in school was mostly in the sciences, mathematics, and mechanical engineering at Georgia Tech. After 2-1/2 years at the University of Georgia and 2-1/2 years at Georgia Tech in Mechanical Engineering I had become married and had two daughters and had to withdraw from school for financial reasons. For the next 6 months I went to machinist school and planned on going back to college and working my way through as a machinist. I never went back to school, however, and went into the family business instead. We lost the first company about 1984 due to a three way law suit that we were found innocent of in a court of law but the law suit had already devastated our company and we lost the company as a result. I went to work for another company and my brother formed our present company shortly thereafter. I soon went to work for my brother and earned back my stock through hard work and long hours. We made nursing home and hotel/motel furniture and other products related to the wood industry. By 1992 we were mostly involved with architectural molding and millwork which is what we do today. I suppose that our plant is around 180,000 sq ft and we have five Weinig molders as well as a finger joining line among various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> So for the last 35 years I have been in the furniture and millwork industry. I have spent much time in production but my primary duties have been in the maintenance and engineering end of the business. For all of that time I have had a machine shop in the plant. I was the molder setup man for nine years and also ground all of the molder knives and made all of the templates, jigs, and fixtures. I also designed and built several large production machines from scratch for the plant over the years. I have always had a deep and abiding love of woodworking. However, my brother and I were both workaholics and so we devoted ourselves to our business and didn't have a lot of time left over. I haven't had nearly as much time for the last 40 years to pursue my hobby as I would have preferred. What little time I have been able to spend in hobby woodworking over the years was done in what I would call stolen moments here and there. Most everything that I built over those years were things for my family other than a couple of kitchens that I built and installed for other people. I also did some remodeling on our home.
> 
> I enclosed my carport about 6 or 7 years ago and built my little shop at home. For the last 3 years I have been able to pursue my hobby nearly every weekend. This pretty much brings me to where I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Over the last 50 years I have grown a deep and lasting love for tools and wood. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago just after my wife and I were married and I still have everyone of those tools. I also have grown a deep admiration for the craftsmen who have learned how to work with tools and wood to create all of the beautiful creations that they have made. I have come to realize that there is a very close relationship between a craftsman and his tools and the wood he works with. These two, the wood and tools, along with his mind and heart and soul come together to give rise to all of the beautiful things the craftsman brings forth. After all of these last 40 years I would like to pursue this craftsmanship so that perhaps I might be able to leave behind some beautiful things to my family and loved ones when I leave this earth. This is what inspires me to keep going in the pursuit of craftsmanship and wood creations. I suppose you could say that after 50 years of working around and with wood I have come to the point where I now want to learn how to be a craftsman myself.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The greatest challenges that I have faced over the years is that I have had to learn nearly everything that I have learned in this business on my own. This is the way it has been for both me and my brother. Richard was with us for only 5 or 6 years and he knew very little about woodworking. His background was building houses so he knew enough to get the company going but not a lot about the furniture manufacturing business. No matter what challenges I have faced over the last 50 years I would say that what has overcome them, along with my faith, was sheer determination to do what was necessary to overcome them and just plain old hard work. I have also learned that these same things will go a long way into turning you into a good woodworker if that is what you put your mind to be. Even if you are like me and are getting a late start in life it is never too late. Desire, determination, and hard work will get you there.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I would say that it would be the satisfaction of seeing your skills improve commensurate with the time that you put into it. I really believe that practice makes perfect. You will never reach perfection, of course, because perfection is the total lack of flaws. A perfect thing is something that has no flaws. We are not flawless, our raw materials are not flawless, our tools are not flawless, and our concentration is not flawless. We can always get better at what we do but we will never get close to perfection. This is a good thing because we will always have something higher to aim at as long as this is so and it will always be so. Seeing your skills improve day by day is a source of satisfaction and a great motivator. It's very rewarding.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I love all of my tools, especially my hand tools. I have had some of my hand tools for 40 years. I bought my first set of tools 40 years ago not long after my wife and I got married and I paid $1000 for them which was a lot of money back then. I still have every one of them and I've been collecting tools ever since.
> 
> I've been carving on the weekends for a little over a year. Based on what has occurred I would have to say that my carving tools are my favorite tools but I would not be able to select my favorite carving tool. I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say that so far it is my second green man which is the larger of the two. It is the last thing that I finished carving about a month or so ago. I have been working on my shop more or less ever since. I think my shop was becoming jealous of my woodcarving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First of all and above all else I would say don't ever become a workaholic no matter how important your work is. In my opinion it should never be more important than your family and you should think of yourself as well. If woodworking is something that you love and want to pursue then devote some time to it. Don't wait until you are in your 50's to build a shop and devote significant time to it. I worked in an open carport until I was around 55 before I closed it in. My woodworking was done in what I call stolen moments. If you do this, you will only be stealing from and cheating yourself and you may never have time to become a craftsman even if you want to be one.
> 
> The sooner you start off the better off you will be. Woodworking takes a fair amount of tools even if you are just a hand tool woodworker. Tools cost money and purchasing the tools that you need and setting up a shop takes time. If you want the hand tools and all of the stationary and portable power tools as well then so much the more time. It's better to start out early. Start with what you have and add to it. Sooner or later you will have a well equipped shop if you stay at it. Time flies when you are having fun. You will have a shop before you know it.
> 
> Struggling with woodworking is the name of the game. If you don't have to struggle with it then woodworking or anything else similar is probably not worth pursuing. Be happy in your struggling. Progress takes time so be patient. It will come to you. I believe that the skill will improve according to the time and effort that you put into it. You will gradually get better each time that you make something new or at least most people will do so. Read books about woodworking and take some courses if you need to. Join a woodworking club if there is one near you. Take some classes on the internet. Go to woodworking shows whenever they are close enough so that you can see all of the newest tools and techniques. Get to know other woodworkers in your area. If you are really lucky you will know an experienced woodworker who will be your mentor and take you under his wing.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I occasionally go searching on subjects related to woodworking and I accidentally stumbled across Lumberjocks on one of these searches. I became a lurker for a while and then I finally joined. According to my statistics I've been a member of Lumberjocks for about 532 days.
> 
> First of all, I enjoy coming to Lumberjocks. I like the people; I like to look at the shops and all of the projects; I like all of the information that you can find on here; I like to be able to ask for help and advice on something and not having to wait very long at all before someone helps you out with the information that you need. I think that it's fun to read a lot of the blogs and forum posts that are here.
> 
> I also love to interact with the various people that belong to Lumberjocks. There are all kinds of people here; Lumberjocks are a very diverse group of people and a great many of them have a lot of know how and woodworking talent. From the projects you can see that there are a lot of fine craftspeople here - both men and women. Lumberjocks is a great motivator for someone like me who wants to become a craftsman himself. I'm just a beginner at craftsmanship and I really respect and admire all of the wonderful craftspeople that are here and all of the beautiful things that they create. The craftspeople that are here don't put you down if you're not at their level. No, they don't at all. If you want to become a craftsman yourself they will help pull you up and teach and motivate you to become one.
> 
> One other thing that I love about Lumberjocks is that it's a place where you can get to know some of the members on a personal level and actually become friends with some of them. I have a acquired a number of friends on Lumberjocks and I love to come here and communicate with them, interact with them, and read about what they are up to.
> 
> Lumberjocks is just a great woodworking community no matter how you cut it.
> 
> MsDebbie, I sure have enjoyed this interview and I was humbled by your asking me to do it. I hope that I have not been too long wended and boring. Nevertheless, these thoughts were on my mind. Thanks, MsDebbie, and thank you all for reading it.
> 
> And thank YOU for sharing your story with us - as well as your woodworking expertise. I do love your "Green Man"!!


Another great interview MsDebbie. Helluvawreck, you have a great story and a wonderful life, glad that you
are having more time to relax and enjoy life, your carving bench looks a little better organized than mine and 
the carvings are a lot better, but I had to try it to find out if I had the ability. Hope you have many more
productive years in your shop. I know we call it woodworking, but it is to much fun to really be work.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Mot*

This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.









*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.

[Mot's Workshop]

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.

When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.


_

*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*

My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.

*"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.



Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mot*
> 
> This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.
> 
> [Mot's Workshop]
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.
> 
> When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.
> 
> *"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


Tom: Great to see you again. I hadn't heart your story before and It sounds like you have had lots of fun along the way.

Work safe and have fun. That's my motto.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mot*
> 
> This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.
> 
> [Mot's Workshop]
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.
> 
> When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.
> 
> *"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


Great interview which expresses a lot of my own feelings about woodworking. I especially enjoyed the part about his father.


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mot*
> 
> This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.
> 
> [Mot's Workshop]
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.
> 
> When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.
> 
> *"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


Hi Mot,

Nicely written.

Lee


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mot*
> 
> This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.
> 
> [Mot's Workshop]
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.
> 
> When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.
> 
> *"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


Hi, *Mot*. I want to congratulate you on a very good interview. I really did enjoy reading about you and have gotten to know you better as a result. It sounds like your father taught you a lot and you've also taught yourself. It was all very interesting. Sooooo thanks for the interview.

*Msdebbie*, you should be proud of another fine interview. Please do keep these coming. They are all very interesting. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mot*
> 
> This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.
> 
> [Mot's Workshop]
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.
> 
> When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.
> 
> *"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


A great journey Mot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jockmike2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mot*
> 
> This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.
> 
> [Mot's Workshop]
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.
> 
> When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.
> 
> *"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


Great interview Mot, I remember some of your first turnings and asked you what you used. You showed me a picture of your Nova Lathe, I told you someone that plays at woodworking as you said you were doing, I told you someone that has a lathe like that is a serious woodturner. You laughed, then agreed you'd been at it a while. You have produced some fine projects my friend, and I'm proud to call you a friend. You've helped make this site what it is, was, and still is. Stay with us, you have a lot more to give us. Thanks, mike


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Mot*
> 
> This interview with Mot is from the February 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I started working with wood, playing with scraps and off cuts, around my dad and his projects. He used to build boats. Sailboats and power boats. When I was quite young, he and my brother built a small tunnel hull hydroplane. It was just for a 15HP motor, but my brother and I terrorized our local lake, in that boat, for years! Dad was always fiddling with wood. He was always building a jig for this, and a fixture for that. He undertook most projects around the home. Dad used to do everything, from finishing our basement, to building things to make his life easier. He was mostly a "fixture," guy. We skied, so he built ski racks in the garage. He built supports for our camper, racks for walls, shelves for the basement storage, counters and cabinets for his dark room. He did it all with a circular saw, a jigsaw, and saw horses. So I got started working with wood, seeing that my dad just made what he wanted, out of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I'd like to say that I was captivated by the process, or even the outcome of woodworking, but really, it's all about the tools.
> 
> [Mot's Workshop]
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My personal woodworking journey started in the R/C airplane world. I was living in Portland, Oregon and passed by a local hobby shop. I went inside and got some really, really, really bad advice. This lead me to purchase a plane kit and radio that essentially equated to taking two $100 bills and throwing them out the window of a moving bus. Well, perhaps hitting my head against the window in the process. I was so troubled and annoyed that I searched for and found a local modeling club. I contacted the club, arranged for lessons and got started on a model building and flying journey by a very generous man. It was through this club, that I met the man that really introduced me to fine woodworking. My friend, Steve, taught me how to build planes from scratch. He was a Scale Masters competitor and built the most marvelous planes from scratch. He helped me take it from a hobby to a finer skillset, to a passion.
> 
> When I returned to Canada, the first house that I looked at purchasing, had a basement shop in it. It was a perfect space to "tool up," and continue learning more woodworking. I started tooling this shop up but soon realized that I was no longer in the same model airplane environment as I was in Portland. There just wasn't anyone around, playing to the level that I wanted to, and the ones that were here seemed to resent level of obsession to detail. Notice I didn't say level of attention to detail. It was an obsession. So I moved to thinking about other forms of woodworking. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. My wife and I, started having kids, and that was the point where my experiences opened the doorway to the type of projects that I engage in now. My first project, the worlds most expensive "Time Out," bench, lead the worlds most expensive cradle, followed by the worlds most expensive turned bowl, the worlds most expensive bookcase, and so on. Lumberjocks know how that happens. It's the dreaded disease called TAS. Tool Acquisition Syndrome. And that is where we are at today, Bob #2 once stated, "When do you think your shop is going to reach critical mass?" …more tools than space to use them. I'll let you know when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Inspiration comes from the projects, skillset, talents and creativity of the work I've seen done. Most of that comes from projects I've seen online, and more specifically, on Lumberjocks. These days, though, I look at the multitude of projects with awe and wonder, and not so much with inspiration. My skillset and experience have been left behind by the vast talents and efforts laid forth by the Lumberjocks community.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> 
> My greatest challenge in woodworking has been my relatively low frustration threshold. A problem that used to lead me to accept mistakes as design elements, rather than just fix them. You see, mistakes that aren't picked up by the eye, are still picked up my eye, because I made them. They always bug me. I've had to challenge myself to stop, rethink, re-examine, and redo. I used to just push forward, losing more time, getting more frustrated, and settling for an outcome that was less than I had set out to achieve. I've overcome this by realizing that I'm not a production shop. This isn't how I make my living. This is my hobby. If it's not bringing me joy, then why am I doing it at all? So, put it down, shut the lights off in the shop, and do something else for a day. It's very easy to come back and redo that piece, or figure a way to compensate for the mistake, when I'm not in a mood to dance a fandango on the entire project.
> 
> *"A "must read blog entry by Mot, re: mistakes!*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I think the greatest reward was my father showing off a built in bookcase that I made for him, to everyone he could grab off the street. It wasn't a spectacular effort on my part, but he was just so proud that I had done it for him. I was in my late 30's and didn't really realize that accolades from my dad still had significant meaning to me. He always told me, children from 0 to 12 look at their fathers like they are larger than life itself. From the time they are 12 to 20 they look at them like they are, perhaps, the biggest idiots to walk the planet. After 20, they feel like dear old dad has learned something and start looking at him with a magnified level of respect again. However, by the time they are 30, dad is an idiot again. He told me this when I was 30…perhaps after I took all his ladders away. Regardless, his appreciation for the effort made me look at him like he was larger than life…again.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite tool is the one that I'm currently using. Except for my drill press. I hate my drill press. I look for ways to NOT use my drill press. If it was lighter, I'd get rid of it, but as the back pain that I achieved by lugging it into my basement shop got better about last Thursday, I don't feel like reliving that dream! Seriously though, the tool that keeps me coming back is my Nova DVR-XP lathe. It's hard to get too much excitement out of drilling a hole, or cross cutting a board, or ripping something. But turning? You can take any piece of wood from the scrap pile, chuck it, and make something…or nothing. It's instant gratification woodworking that produces some of the coolest looking pieces and some of the most ridiculous looking ones. And it makes for a good laugh at the $2,500 pen you just made…and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> My favorite creation was really nothing special, but it did involve doing some things that I had considered by hadn't tried. At Lumberjocks, there was a challenge to make something from a 2×4. I made a segmented turning bowl. What made it my favorite is that I used a really old, dry, ratty, econo-stud, and made a cool looking bowl. I was able to use my miter saw, tablesaw, jointed, planer, drum sander, bandsaw, and lathe to make it. It was my favorite. The only unfortunate part of it was, that it was brittle as dry balsa wood and it didn't survive long and had no purpose other than to try out segmented turning, participate in a challenge, and use a boatload of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> The only advice I can really give, based on my own experiences, is ask questions. Don't be afraid to receive criticism and make sure you learn from it. Don't be afraid to challenge yourself a bit and don't be afraid to put your work out there for comment. If you want to get better, you will have to. Woodworkers, more than any other collective I've experienced, love to tell you how they did it. They love to share their tips, tricks, jigs, methods, mistakes, creations and stories. Listen. Most of us are absolutey full of it, that's the fun part. Occasionally, even the most bombastic of us says something worth remembering.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I've been around Lumberjocks so long, that I can't remember how I found it. I probably showed up based on participation in some other woodworking forum. I kept coming back because the community just didn't tolerate the internet phenomenon of the keyboard tough-guy. Other sites had constant flaming. They had constant negativity that seems to infect discussion forums of any and every topic. They needed to be moderated. Lumberjocks has always been a self-moderating group. Lumberjocks, from the very beginning, seemed to attract people that were supportive, creative, and generous. Lumberjocks seemed to be where the people that just wanted to talk about woodworking, share their creations, ask and answer questions, just collected. We were the bottom of the funnel where the crap got hung up in the filter and what fell out the bottom was a spectacular group of people that just had a like interest and they seemed to check the BS at the door. It's what keeps me coming back. Of course all of the wonderful projects and information sharing as well, but the lack of having to sift through flame wars and assorted other anti-social behavior that existed everywhere else that I looked is probably the most significant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mot for taking the time to do this interview._


Thank you for a fine interview Mot, interesting story.
Love the words of age rrom your dad.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP

*PanamaJack*

This interview with PanamaJack is from the March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

I remember, way back in the mid-60"s, watching my Grandpa Carl Fritz making what I call the old "School House" hexagonal type wall clocks. Sometimes I got to help in cutting the woods he used. Most times however he told me to just sit there on my own little chair and watch. Told me many a time that I could learn a whole lot by just watching, and I did. He was a machinist by trade and was retired when I really got to know him. He used mostly native, to Indiana, woods that I can remember in creating some really gorgeous clock housings. Curly Maple, Cherry, and Walnut! Can't say that to this day I have ever seen any made better. I have one at my home. I was amazed at my young age how tight the miters were. There was never any putty or any paint job to cover a loose miter! They just didn't happen. Perfect! I know today I cannot duplicate this feet in woodworking. I watched him for hours working his lathe on small projects. Today I am a self taught wood turner because as a kid I did learn a lot by just watching. I strive to duplicate my Grandpa's ability for woodworking each day I that I am lucky enough to be able to go out to my "office" or work shop.

*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

I remember the smells of the wood when he was cutting, sanding or turning the many different woods he used. I even remember the smell of the Shellac finish he used for his wood projects. I love the smells of Cocobolo, Rosewoods and the likes of Sassafras woods in the air! Even the occasional turned pen made from a piece of wood procured from an old whiskey barrel!! 



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

My history from the mid-60's huh(?). That's a long time.  The 70's and 80's are a blur. I graduated from high school, went to and graduated from college. Got married in 1974, started a family in the latter part of the 70's. As the kids were growing up in the 80's and 90's I sort of forgot about much woodworking. It was all about raising the kids. In the mid 90's I started back into woodworking. In the mid to late 80's I was working for a lumber yard here locally. I started making several projects for them. I made a lot of their displays. For years I made a display deck or some feature item for a local radio station to be prominently displayed at our county fair. Most items had to be assembled on site or moved there by semi. Like when I made a 12 foot octagonal deck with built in railing and seats (1988). I remember that year because to make extra monies for the kids clothes I made over 200 6-foot treated picnic tables for the lumber yard! I made several other sizes that year. I made this really nice 52" round picnic table, with rounded benches, also. Anyway, it wasn't until the mid 90's that I started making wood working things for myself. Made some cabinets and nicer things. Went to a couple of craft shows and so forth. It wasn't until spring 2007 that I got the idea, and monies, to further my life in woodworking. I bought a (Jet) JWL1236 lathe off eBay for cheap. (Actually came from a friend, but that's another story.) It was in really rough shape as it had been in a barn for about 10 years, so the first thing I had to do is to strip the rust and overhaul it. That took about 6 months and a lot of muscle. Now looks fairly new, about the time that I am going out to buy something a little smaller, a mini lathe is going to be delivered within the next two weeks!



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

Wood, I love it. Every piece of wood is unique, and so to should be the outcome of anything made from it. I am amazed by the sheer numbers of different woods from all across our great planet. I have now made pens from more than 107 different spices of wood. Having said this, I have made many pens from other things as well. I recycle many things. When I got started making pens I had to find things unique. (I have often said that it I can cut it with a woodworking tool, I'll turn it into a pen.) I go to places like Goodwill and flea markets to see what treasures I might find. I use old butcher blocks or cutting boards, I've procured plastics and aluminum items that I incorporate into pens. I worked retail for nearly 40 years…I found a great use for the credit card I had for that company…You guessed it - a pen! I found a whiskey barrel at a flea market last year…a whole one and promptly turned it into 475 pen blanks!



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

Cost of equipment for making a pen and having kids in college at the same time. That is why it took me about 30 years to do what I love to do. First I had to get my kids raised up! You have to have saws: a table saw, a band saw, a scroll saw and with logs you have to have a chain saw. You need a drill and a drill press, sander and grinder to keep the tools scary sharp and so forth. Then you need a lathe. I figured out that my first pen that I made was in the neighborhood of $1800.00. All used machinery at that. Of course after looking at the list of tools you will find that unless you break or mess up a tool, the 2nd pen will cost only about $3-4.

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

Amazingly as I stated above I am semi-retired after about 40 years in retail. Basically I am still in retail, and for the most part I am dealing with a lot of people that I have dealt with for all these years. That is my satisfaction. To help people with what they want or need. To deliver on a promise and like always back it up.



*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
It has got to be my tablesaw! It is though the table saw that all great woodworking starts. (you can quote me on that)

*8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *

One of the projects I have listed on my LumberJocks is a Dolphin Jewelry Box. I showed one in the project section, but in fact there are two of them. The one shown was one I made for my daughter. I presented it to her as a present on her adoption of three great little kids that really need a break in their life..and that is to find a Mom that cared about them. I made another box, that is a reverse image of the one shown for my wonderful wife, come July 13th of 38 years. Much to her surprise on our 37th.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

Whether I talk about pen turning or any other type of woodworking it's about the same. Don't give up. Keep at it. It takes a while to learn the tools of the trade. If you get frustrated, just ask someone. Don't stop the creative want or desire. If ever I have had a question for anyone on LumberJocks, they are always glad to help you out. Like most, I find by teaching someone on how to make a pen, I become a better penmaker myself. Same goes with cabinet making or other form of woodworking.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

Same answer as above. When I need help a few years ago, y'all helped me out! 
Always learning, means there's always questions that will need answering. This is the place there some will help you.
We are family here on LumberJocks.

--------
Thanks to PanamaJack for taking the time to do this interview for us.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *PanamaJack*
> 
> This interview with PanamaJack is from the March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I remember, way back in the mid-60"s, watching my Grandpa Carl Fritz making what I call the old "School House" hexagonal type wall clocks. Sometimes I got to help in cutting the woods he used. Most times however he told me to just sit there on my own little chair and watch. Told me many a time that I could learn a whole lot by just watching, and I did. He was a machinist by trade and was retired when I really got to know him. He used mostly native, to Indiana, woods that I can remember in creating some really gorgeous clock housings. Curly Maple, Cherry, and Walnut! Can't say that to this day I have ever seen any made better. I have one at my home. I was amazed at my young age how tight the miters were. There was never any putty or any paint job to cover a loose miter! They just didn't happen. Perfect! I know today I cannot duplicate this feet in woodworking. I watched him for hours working his lathe on small projects. Today I am a self taught wood turner because as a kid I did learn a lot by just watching. I strive to duplicate my Grandpa's ability for woodworking each day I that I am lucky enough to be able to go out to my "office" or work shop.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I remember the smells of the wood when he was cutting, sanding or turning the many different woods he used. I even remember the smell of the Shellac finish he used for his wood projects. I love the smells of Cocobolo, Rosewoods and the likes of Sassafras woods in the air! Even the occasional turned pen made from a piece of wood procured from an old whiskey barrel!!
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My history from the mid-60's huh(?). That's a long time. The 70's and 80's are a blur. I graduated from high school, went to and graduated from college. Got married in 1974, started a family in the latter part of the 70's. As the kids were growing up in the 80's and 90's I sort of forgot about much woodworking. It was all about raising the kids. In the mid 90's I started back into woodworking. In the mid to late 80's I was working for a lumber yard here locally. I started making several projects for them. I made a lot of their displays. For years I made a display deck or some feature item for a local radio station to be prominently displayed at our county fair. Most items had to be assembled on site or moved there by semi. Like when I made a 12 foot octagonal deck with built in railing and seats (1988). I remember that year because to make extra monies for the kids clothes I made over 200 6-foot treated picnic tables for the lumber yard! I made several other sizes that year. I made this really nice 52" round picnic table, with rounded benches, also. Anyway, it wasn't until the mid 90's that I started making wood working things for myself. Made some cabinets and nicer things. Went to a couple of craft shows and so forth. It wasn't until spring 2007 that I got the idea, and monies, to further my life in woodworking. I bought a (Jet) JWL1236 lathe off eBay for cheap. (Actually came from a friend, but that's another story.) It was in really rough shape as it had been in a barn for about 10 years, so the first thing I had to do is to strip the rust and overhaul it. That took about 6 months and a lot of muscle. Now looks fairly new, about the time that I am going out to buy something a little smaller, a mini lathe is going to be delivered within the next two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Wood, I love it. Every piece of wood is unique, and so to should be the outcome of anything made from it. I am amazed by the sheer numbers of different woods from all across our great planet. I have now made pens from more than 107 different spices of wood. Having said this, I have made many pens from other things as well. I recycle many things. When I got started making pens I had to find things unique. (I have often said that it I can cut it with a woodworking tool, I'll turn it into a pen.) I go to places like Goodwill and flea markets to see what treasures I might find. I use old butcher blocks or cutting boards, I've procured plastics and aluminum items that I incorporate into pens. I worked retail for nearly 40 years…I found a great use for the credit card I had for that company…You guessed it - a pen! I found a whiskey barrel at a flea market last year…a whole one and promptly turned it into 475 pen blanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cost of equipment for making a pen and having kids in college at the same time. That is why it took me about 30 years to do what I love to do. First I had to get my kids raised up! You have to have saws: a table saw, a band saw, a scroll saw and with logs you have to have a chain saw. You need a drill and a drill press, sander and grinder to keep the tools scary sharp and so forth. Then you need a lathe. I figured out that my first pen that I made was in the neighborhood of $1800.00. All used machinery at that. Of course after looking at the list of tools you will find that unless you break or mess up a tool, the 2nd pen will cost only about $3-4.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Amazingly as I stated above I am semi-retired after about 40 years in retail. Basically I am still in retail, and for the most part I am dealing with a lot of people that I have dealt with for all these years. That is my satisfaction. To help people with what they want or need. To deliver on a promise and like always back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> It has got to be my tablesaw! It is though the table saw that all great woodworking starts. (you can quote me on that)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> One of the projects I have listed on my LumberJocks is a Dolphin Jewelry Box. I showed one in the project section, but in fact there are two of them. The one shown was one I made for my daughter. I presented it to her as a present on her adoption of three great little kids that really need a break in their life..and that is to find a Mom that cared about them. I made another box, that is a reverse image of the one shown for my wonderful wife, come July 13th of 38 years. Much to her surprise on our 37th.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Whether I talk about pen turning or any other type of woodworking it's about the same. Don't give up. Keep at it. It takes a while to learn the tools of the trade. If you get frustrated, just ask someone. Don't stop the creative want or desire. If ever I have had a question for anyone on LumberJocks, they are always glad to help you out. Like most, I find by teaching someone on how to make a pen, I become a better penmaker myself. Same goes with cabinet making or other form of woodworking.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Same answer as above. When I need help a few years ago, y'all helped me out!
> Always learning, means there's always questions that will need answering. This is the place there some will help you.
> We are family here on LumberJocks.
> 
> --------
> Thanks to PanamaJack for taking the time to do this interview for us.


*Jack*, that was a great interview. I really did enjoy hearing about your experience with your grandfather and all of the other experiences that got you into woodworking. It sounds like your grandpa was a fine woodworker and a giving man to quietly teach you many of the tricks of the trade. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and I feel like I now know you a little better.

*Msdebbie*, thanks; it was another great interview.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## PanamaJack

MsDebbieP said:


> *PanamaJack*
> 
> This interview with PanamaJack is from the March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I remember, way back in the mid-60"s, watching my Grandpa Carl Fritz making what I call the old "School House" hexagonal type wall clocks. Sometimes I got to help in cutting the woods he used. Most times however he told me to just sit there on my own little chair and watch. Told me many a time that I could learn a whole lot by just watching, and I did. He was a machinist by trade and was retired when I really got to know him. He used mostly native, to Indiana, woods that I can remember in creating some really gorgeous clock housings. Curly Maple, Cherry, and Walnut! Can't say that to this day I have ever seen any made better. I have one at my home. I was amazed at my young age how tight the miters were. There was never any putty or any paint job to cover a loose miter! They just didn't happen. Perfect! I know today I cannot duplicate this feet in woodworking. I watched him for hours working his lathe on small projects. Today I am a self taught wood turner because as a kid I did learn a lot by just watching. I strive to duplicate my Grandpa's ability for woodworking each day I that I am lucky enough to be able to go out to my "office" or work shop.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I remember the smells of the wood when he was cutting, sanding or turning the many different woods he used. I even remember the smell of the Shellac finish he used for his wood projects. I love the smells of Cocobolo, Rosewoods and the likes of Sassafras woods in the air! Even the occasional turned pen made from a piece of wood procured from an old whiskey barrel!!
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My history from the mid-60's huh(?). That's a long time. The 70's and 80's are a blur. I graduated from high school, went to and graduated from college. Got married in 1974, started a family in the latter part of the 70's. As the kids were growing up in the 80's and 90's I sort of forgot about much woodworking. It was all about raising the kids. In the mid 90's I started back into woodworking. In the mid to late 80's I was working for a lumber yard here locally. I started making several projects for them. I made a lot of their displays. For years I made a display deck or some feature item for a local radio station to be prominently displayed at our county fair. Most items had to be assembled on site or moved there by semi. Like when I made a 12 foot octagonal deck with built in railing and seats (1988). I remember that year because to make extra monies for the kids clothes I made over 200 6-foot treated picnic tables for the lumber yard! I made several other sizes that year. I made this really nice 52" round picnic table, with rounded benches, also. Anyway, it wasn't until the mid 90's that I started making wood working things for myself. Made some cabinets and nicer things. Went to a couple of craft shows and so forth. It wasn't until spring 2007 that I got the idea, and monies, to further my life in woodworking. I bought a (Jet) JWL1236 lathe off eBay for cheap. (Actually came from a friend, but that's another story.) It was in really rough shape as it had been in a barn for about 10 years, so the first thing I had to do is to strip the rust and overhaul it. That took about 6 months and a lot of muscle. Now looks fairly new, about the time that I am going out to buy something a little smaller, a mini lathe is going to be delivered within the next two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Wood, I love it. Every piece of wood is unique, and so to should be the outcome of anything made from it. I am amazed by the sheer numbers of different woods from all across our great planet. I have now made pens from more than 107 different spices of wood. Having said this, I have made many pens from other things as well. I recycle many things. When I got started making pens I had to find things unique. (I have often said that it I can cut it with a woodworking tool, I'll turn it into a pen.) I go to places like Goodwill and flea markets to see what treasures I might find. I use old butcher blocks or cutting boards, I've procured plastics and aluminum items that I incorporate into pens. I worked retail for nearly 40 years…I found a great use for the credit card I had for that company…You guessed it - a pen! I found a whiskey barrel at a flea market last year…a whole one and promptly turned it into 475 pen blanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cost of equipment for making a pen and having kids in college at the same time. That is why it took me about 30 years to do what I love to do. First I had to get my kids raised up! You have to have saws: a table saw, a band saw, a scroll saw and with logs you have to have a chain saw. You need a drill and a drill press, sander and grinder to keep the tools scary sharp and so forth. Then you need a lathe. I figured out that my first pen that I made was in the neighborhood of $1800.00. All used machinery at that. Of course after looking at the list of tools you will find that unless you break or mess up a tool, the 2nd pen will cost only about $3-4.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Amazingly as I stated above I am semi-retired after about 40 years in retail. Basically I am still in retail, and for the most part I am dealing with a lot of people that I have dealt with for all these years. That is my satisfaction. To help people with what they want or need. To deliver on a promise and like always back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> It has got to be my tablesaw! It is though the table saw that all great woodworking starts. (you can quote me on that)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> One of the projects I have listed on my LumberJocks is a Dolphin Jewelry Box. I showed one in the project section, but in fact there are two of them. The one shown was one I made for my daughter. I presented it to her as a present on her adoption of three great little kids that really need a break in their life..and that is to find a Mom that cared about them. I made another box, that is a reverse image of the one shown for my wonderful wife, come July 13th of 38 years. Much to her surprise on our 37th.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Whether I talk about pen turning or any other type of woodworking it's about the same. Don't give up. Keep at it. It takes a while to learn the tools of the trade. If you get frustrated, just ask someone. Don't stop the creative want or desire. If ever I have had a question for anyone on LumberJocks, they are always glad to help you out. Like most, I find by teaching someone on how to make a pen, I become a better penmaker myself. Same goes with cabinet making or other form of woodworking.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Same answer as above. When I need help a few years ago, y'all helped me out!
> Always learning, means there's always questions that will need answering. This is the place there some will help you.
> We are family here on LumberJocks.
> 
> --------
> Thanks to PanamaJack for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Charles, thank you. And a *big* thanks to MsDebbie on this. 
Just got done reading the article for the 2nd time myself!

Hopefully in everyone's life at least one person will step up and be a leader for them - to help lead them through trying times. For me one of my leaders was my Grandpa Fritz.

Again thank you!

PanamaJack aka Randy


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *PanamaJack*
> 
> This interview with PanamaJack is from the March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I remember, way back in the mid-60"s, watching my Grandpa Carl Fritz making what I call the old "School House" hexagonal type wall clocks. Sometimes I got to help in cutting the woods he used. Most times however he told me to just sit there on my own little chair and watch. Told me many a time that I could learn a whole lot by just watching, and I did. He was a machinist by trade and was retired when I really got to know him. He used mostly native, to Indiana, woods that I can remember in creating some really gorgeous clock housings. Curly Maple, Cherry, and Walnut! Can't say that to this day I have ever seen any made better. I have one at my home. I was amazed at my young age how tight the miters were. There was never any putty or any paint job to cover a loose miter! They just didn't happen. Perfect! I know today I cannot duplicate this feet in woodworking. I watched him for hours working his lathe on small projects. Today I am a self taught wood turner because as a kid I did learn a lot by just watching. I strive to duplicate my Grandpa's ability for woodworking each day I that I am lucky enough to be able to go out to my "office" or work shop.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I remember the smells of the wood when he was cutting, sanding or turning the many different woods he used. I even remember the smell of the Shellac finish he used for his wood projects. I love the smells of Cocobolo, Rosewoods and the likes of Sassafras woods in the air! Even the occasional turned pen made from a piece of wood procured from an old whiskey barrel!!
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My history from the mid-60's huh(?). That's a long time. The 70's and 80's are a blur. I graduated from high school, went to and graduated from college. Got married in 1974, started a family in the latter part of the 70's. As the kids were growing up in the 80's and 90's I sort of forgot about much woodworking. It was all about raising the kids. In the mid 90's I started back into woodworking. In the mid to late 80's I was working for a lumber yard here locally. I started making several projects for them. I made a lot of their displays. For years I made a display deck or some feature item for a local radio station to be prominently displayed at our county fair. Most items had to be assembled on site or moved there by semi. Like when I made a 12 foot octagonal deck with built in railing and seats (1988). I remember that year because to make extra monies for the kids clothes I made over 200 6-foot treated picnic tables for the lumber yard! I made several other sizes that year. I made this really nice 52" round picnic table, with rounded benches, also. Anyway, it wasn't until the mid 90's that I started making wood working things for myself. Made some cabinets and nicer things. Went to a couple of craft shows and so forth. It wasn't until spring 2007 that I got the idea, and monies, to further my life in woodworking. I bought a (Jet) JWL1236 lathe off eBay for cheap. (Actually came from a friend, but that's another story.) It was in really rough shape as it had been in a barn for about 10 years, so the first thing I had to do is to strip the rust and overhaul it. That took about 6 months and a lot of muscle. Now looks fairly new, about the time that I am going out to buy something a little smaller, a mini lathe is going to be delivered within the next two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Wood, I love it. Every piece of wood is unique, and so to should be the outcome of anything made from it. I am amazed by the sheer numbers of different woods from all across our great planet. I have now made pens from more than 107 different spices of wood. Having said this, I have made many pens from other things as well. I recycle many things. When I got started making pens I had to find things unique. (I have often said that it I can cut it with a woodworking tool, I'll turn it into a pen.) I go to places like Goodwill and flea markets to see what treasures I might find. I use old butcher blocks or cutting boards, I've procured plastics and aluminum items that I incorporate into pens. I worked retail for nearly 40 years…I found a great use for the credit card I had for that company…You guessed it - a pen! I found a whiskey barrel at a flea market last year…a whole one and promptly turned it into 475 pen blanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cost of equipment for making a pen and having kids in college at the same time. That is why it took me about 30 years to do what I love to do. First I had to get my kids raised up! You have to have saws: a table saw, a band saw, a scroll saw and with logs you have to have a chain saw. You need a drill and a drill press, sander and grinder to keep the tools scary sharp and so forth. Then you need a lathe. I figured out that my first pen that I made was in the neighborhood of $1800.00. All used machinery at that. Of course after looking at the list of tools you will find that unless you break or mess up a tool, the 2nd pen will cost only about $3-4.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Amazingly as I stated above I am semi-retired after about 40 years in retail. Basically I am still in retail, and for the most part I am dealing with a lot of people that I have dealt with for all these years. That is my satisfaction. To help people with what they want or need. To deliver on a promise and like always back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> It has got to be my tablesaw! It is though the table saw that all great woodworking starts. (you can quote me on that)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> One of the projects I have listed on my LumberJocks is a Dolphin Jewelry Box. I showed one in the project section, but in fact there are two of them. The one shown was one I made for my daughter. I presented it to her as a present on her adoption of three great little kids that really need a break in their life..and that is to find a Mom that cared about them. I made another box, that is a reverse image of the one shown for my wonderful wife, come July 13th of 38 years. Much to her surprise on our 37th.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Whether I talk about pen turning or any other type of woodworking it's about the same. Don't give up. Keep at it. It takes a while to learn the tools of the trade. If you get frustrated, just ask someone. Don't stop the creative want or desire. If ever I have had a question for anyone on LumberJocks, they are always glad to help you out. Like most, I find by teaching someone on how to make a pen, I become a better penmaker myself. Same goes with cabinet making or other form of woodworking.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Same answer as above. When I need help a few years ago, y'all helped me out!
> Always learning, means there's always questions that will need answering. This is the place there some will help you.
> We are family here on LumberJocks.
> 
> --------
> Thanks to PanamaJack for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Great interview Randy. You sound like a great family man and a person who really loves woodworking. Your time spent with your grandfather really paid off and it shows how important it is for us older guys to spend quality time with out grandchildren and not just on special occasions.


----------



## SteviePete

MsDebbieP said:


> *PanamaJack*
> 
> This interview with PanamaJack is from the March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I remember, way back in the mid-60"s, watching my Grandpa Carl Fritz making what I call the old "School House" hexagonal type wall clocks. Sometimes I got to help in cutting the woods he used. Most times however he told me to just sit there on my own little chair and watch. Told me many a time that I could learn a whole lot by just watching, and I did. He was a machinist by trade and was retired when I really got to know him. He used mostly native, to Indiana, woods that I can remember in creating some really gorgeous clock housings. Curly Maple, Cherry, and Walnut! Can't say that to this day I have ever seen any made better. I have one at my home. I was amazed at my young age how tight the miters were. There was never any putty or any paint job to cover a loose miter! They just didn't happen. Perfect! I know today I cannot duplicate this feet in woodworking. I watched him for hours working his lathe on small projects. Today I am a self taught wood turner because as a kid I did learn a lot by just watching. I strive to duplicate my Grandpa's ability for woodworking each day I that I am lucky enough to be able to go out to my "office" or work shop.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I remember the smells of the wood when he was cutting, sanding or turning the many different woods he used. I even remember the smell of the Shellac finish he used for his wood projects. I love the smells of Cocobolo, Rosewoods and the likes of Sassafras woods in the air! Even the occasional turned pen made from a piece of wood procured from an old whiskey barrel!!
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My history from the mid-60's huh(?). That's a long time. The 70's and 80's are a blur. I graduated from high school, went to and graduated from college. Got married in 1974, started a family in the latter part of the 70's. As the kids were growing up in the 80's and 90's I sort of forgot about much woodworking. It was all about raising the kids. In the mid 90's I started back into woodworking. In the mid to late 80's I was working for a lumber yard here locally. I started making several projects for them. I made a lot of their displays. For years I made a display deck or some feature item for a local radio station to be prominently displayed at our county fair. Most items had to be assembled on site or moved there by semi. Like when I made a 12 foot octagonal deck with built in railing and seats (1988). I remember that year because to make extra monies for the kids clothes I made over 200 6-foot treated picnic tables for the lumber yard! I made several other sizes that year. I made this really nice 52" round picnic table, with rounded benches, also. Anyway, it wasn't until the mid 90's that I started making wood working things for myself. Made some cabinets and nicer things. Went to a couple of craft shows and so forth. It wasn't until spring 2007 that I got the idea, and monies, to further my life in woodworking. I bought a (Jet) JWL1236 lathe off eBay for cheap. (Actually came from a friend, but that's another story.) It was in really rough shape as it had been in a barn for about 10 years, so the first thing I had to do is to strip the rust and overhaul it. That took about 6 months and a lot of muscle. Now looks fairly new, about the time that I am going out to buy something a little smaller, a mini lathe is going to be delivered within the next two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Wood, I love it. Every piece of wood is unique, and so to should be the outcome of anything made from it. I am amazed by the sheer numbers of different woods from all across our great planet. I have now made pens from more than 107 different spices of wood. Having said this, I have made many pens from other things as well. I recycle many things. When I got started making pens I had to find things unique. (I have often said that it I can cut it with a woodworking tool, I'll turn it into a pen.) I go to places like Goodwill and flea markets to see what treasures I might find. I use old butcher blocks or cutting boards, I've procured plastics and aluminum items that I incorporate into pens. I worked retail for nearly 40 years…I found a great use for the credit card I had for that company…You guessed it - a pen! I found a whiskey barrel at a flea market last year…a whole one and promptly turned it into 475 pen blanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cost of equipment for making a pen and having kids in college at the same time. That is why it took me about 30 years to do what I love to do. First I had to get my kids raised up! You have to have saws: a table saw, a band saw, a scroll saw and with logs you have to have a chain saw. You need a drill and a drill press, sander and grinder to keep the tools scary sharp and so forth. Then you need a lathe. I figured out that my first pen that I made was in the neighborhood of $1800.00. All used machinery at that. Of course after looking at the list of tools you will find that unless you break or mess up a tool, the 2nd pen will cost only about $3-4.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Amazingly as I stated above I am semi-retired after about 40 years in retail. Basically I am still in retail, and for the most part I am dealing with a lot of people that I have dealt with for all these years. That is my satisfaction. To help people with what they want or need. To deliver on a promise and like always back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> It has got to be my tablesaw! It is though the table saw that all great woodworking starts. (you can quote me on that)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> One of the projects I have listed on my LumberJocks is a Dolphin Jewelry Box. I showed one in the project section, but in fact there are two of them. The one shown was one I made for my daughter. I presented it to her as a present on her adoption of three great little kids that really need a break in their life..and that is to find a Mom that cared about them. I made another box, that is a reverse image of the one shown for my wonderful wife, come July 13th of 38 years. Much to her surprise on our 37th.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Whether I talk about pen turning or any other type of woodworking it's about the same. Don't give up. Keep at it. It takes a while to learn the tools of the trade. If you get frustrated, just ask someone. Don't stop the creative want or desire. If ever I have had a question for anyone on LumberJocks, they are always glad to help you out. Like most, I find by teaching someone on how to make a pen, I become a better penmaker myself. Same goes with cabinet making or other form of woodworking.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Same answer as above. When I need help a few years ago, y'all helped me out!
> Always learning, means there's always questions that will need answering. This is the place there some will help you.
> We are family here on LumberJocks.
> 
> --------
> Thanks to PanamaJack for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Nice stuff. Thanks.


----------



## degoose

MsDebbieP said:


> *PanamaJack*
> 
> This interview with PanamaJack is from the March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I remember, way back in the mid-60"s, watching my Grandpa Carl Fritz making what I call the old "School House" hexagonal type wall clocks. Sometimes I got to help in cutting the woods he used. Most times however he told me to just sit there on my own little chair and watch. Told me many a time that I could learn a whole lot by just watching, and I did. He was a machinist by trade and was retired when I really got to know him. He used mostly native, to Indiana, woods that I can remember in creating some really gorgeous clock housings. Curly Maple, Cherry, and Walnut! Can't say that to this day I have ever seen any made better. I have one at my home. I was amazed at my young age how tight the miters were. There was never any putty or any paint job to cover a loose miter! They just didn't happen. Perfect! I know today I cannot duplicate this feet in woodworking. I watched him for hours working his lathe on small projects. Today I am a self taught wood turner because as a kid I did learn a lot by just watching. I strive to duplicate my Grandpa's ability for woodworking each day I that I am lucky enough to be able to go out to my "office" or work shop.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I remember the smells of the wood when he was cutting, sanding or turning the many different woods he used. I even remember the smell of the Shellac finish he used for his wood projects. I love the smells of Cocobolo, Rosewoods and the likes of Sassafras woods in the air! Even the occasional turned pen made from a piece of wood procured from an old whiskey barrel!!
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> My history from the mid-60's huh(?). That's a long time. The 70's and 80's are a blur. I graduated from high school, went to and graduated from college. Got married in 1974, started a family in the latter part of the 70's. As the kids were growing up in the 80's and 90's I sort of forgot about much woodworking. It was all about raising the kids. In the mid 90's I started back into woodworking. In the mid to late 80's I was working for a lumber yard here locally. I started making several projects for them. I made a lot of their displays. For years I made a display deck or some feature item for a local radio station to be prominently displayed at our county fair. Most items had to be assembled on site or moved there by semi. Like when I made a 12 foot octagonal deck with built in railing and seats (1988). I remember that year because to make extra monies for the kids clothes I made over 200 6-foot treated picnic tables for the lumber yard! I made several other sizes that year. I made this really nice 52" round picnic table, with rounded benches, also. Anyway, it wasn't until the mid 90's that I started making wood working things for myself. Made some cabinets and nicer things. Went to a couple of craft shows and so forth. It wasn't until spring 2007 that I got the idea, and monies, to further my life in woodworking. I bought a (Jet) JWL1236 lathe off eBay for cheap. (Actually came from a friend, but that's another story.) It was in really rough shape as it had been in a barn for about 10 years, so the first thing I had to do is to strip the rust and overhaul it. That took about 6 months and a lot of muscle. Now looks fairly new, about the time that I am going out to buy something a little smaller, a mini lathe is going to be delivered within the next two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Wood, I love it. Every piece of wood is unique, and so to should be the outcome of anything made from it. I am amazed by the sheer numbers of different woods from all across our great planet. I have now made pens from more than 107 different spices of wood. Having said this, I have made many pens from other things as well. I recycle many things. When I got started making pens I had to find things unique. (I have often said that it I can cut it with a woodworking tool, I'll turn it into a pen.) I go to places like Goodwill and flea markets to see what treasures I might find. I use old butcher blocks or cutting boards, I've procured plastics and aluminum items that I incorporate into pens. I worked retail for nearly 40 years…I found a great use for the credit card I had for that company…You guessed it - a pen! I found a whiskey barrel at a flea market last year…a whole one and promptly turned it into 475 pen blanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Cost of equipment for making a pen and having kids in college at the same time. That is why it took me about 30 years to do what I love to do. First I had to get my kids raised up! You have to have saws: a table saw, a band saw, a scroll saw and with logs you have to have a chain saw. You need a drill and a drill press, sander and grinder to keep the tools scary sharp and so forth. Then you need a lathe. I figured out that my first pen that I made was in the neighborhood of $1800.00. All used machinery at that. Of course after looking at the list of tools you will find that unless you break or mess up a tool, the 2nd pen will cost only about $3-4.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Amazingly as I stated above I am semi-retired after about 40 years in retail. Basically I am still in retail, and for the most part I am dealing with a lot of people that I have dealt with for all these years. That is my satisfaction. To help people with what they want or need. To deliver on a promise and like always back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> It has got to be my tablesaw! It is though the table saw that all great woodworking starts. (you can quote me on that)
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> 
> One of the projects I have listed on my LumberJocks is a Dolphin Jewelry Box. I showed one in the project section, but in fact there are two of them. The one shown was one I made for my daughter. I presented it to her as a present on her adoption of three great little kids that really need a break in their life..and that is to find a Mom that cared about them. I made another box, that is a reverse image of the one shown for my wonderful wife, come July 13th of 38 years. Much to her surprise on our 37th.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Whether I talk about pen turning or any other type of woodworking it's about the same. Don't give up. Keep at it. It takes a while to learn the tools of the trade. If you get frustrated, just ask someone. Don't stop the creative want or desire. If ever I have had a question for anyone on LumberJocks, they are always glad to help you out. Like most, I find by teaching someone on how to make a pen, I become a better penmaker myself. Same goes with cabinet making or other form of woodworking.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Same answer as above. When I need help a few years ago, y'all helped me out!
> Always learning, means there's always questions that will need answering. This is the place there some will help you.
> We are family here on LumberJocks.
> 
> --------
> Thanks to PanamaJack for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Always nice to have an insight into a fellow woodworker…


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Spoontaneous*

This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*

I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.



Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Wonderful interview and very interesting too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


thanks MsDeppie and Spoontaneous for the interwiew 

Dennis


----------



## donbee

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Spoontaneous is a true Craftsman and Artist (Caps deliberate).
Since I have acquired many years, I was wondering about his age. Perhaps that's intrusive. I hope not.
I have often enjoyed his spoons, but didn't know how many other things he did.
Congratulations!
Best regards,
Don


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Another gr8 interview. It's always nice getting to know the fine variety of folks on these pages


----------



## Triumph1

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Great interview with a very talented designer and craftsman.


----------



## Spoontaneous

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Hi guys… thanks for the comments.

Don… I am somewhere around 56 years old… (going on 12 (as my wife will sometimes speculate)).


----------



## donbee

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


OK.
I thought perhaps you might be somewhere around my age, considering the vast array of experiences you've had. 
I especially like your spoons and the delicacy of the carvings is impressive.
Don


----------



## Bertha

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Still among my top favorite artists here. The range is the hallmark of a true artisan. More impressive today than the day I saw his first spoon. Great interview.


----------



## alba

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


That is a great read

jamie


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Spoontaneous, I love your spoons. You are so creative and I thoroughly enjoyed reading this interview. Thanks

MsDebbie, thanks for another great interview. Keep 'em coming.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Detoro

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


Nice interview, Spoontaneous. Keep those creations coming. I enjoy them all! RH


----------



## BritBoxmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


You are the man for spoons, my friend.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

MsDebbieP said:


> *Spoontaneous*
> 
> This interview with Spoontaneous is from the April 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I grew up in an orphanage from age 6 until I graduated high school and there was never any introduction to woodworking, art or craft. The exception that probably set the course, was one day the Superintendent of the orphanage showed me a walking cane crafted from burnt matchsticks made by someone in prison. I got it in my head that one day I wanted to try that (not the prison thing), and since then I have made a few canes from matchsticks and even toothpicks… so it must have had an effect.
> The first wood project that I remember ever making was a very small 'jewelry' box for my girlfriend when I was 19 years old. I had no tools so I bought a Xacto knife, along with the dimensioned 'hobby wood' they sold. The wood was already 3" wide and you could buy it in different thickness.. all the way down to veneer thickness. The hobby store also had ¼" square dowels and I laid them up sort of like brick… or log cabin fashion. The ends actually came out looking like 'box joints' but by not gluing certain pieces I was able to incorporate a hidden 'drawer' for ear ring posts. I used veneer in between the layers as needed and left them out when I wanted more depth. I used an old found soldering iron to burn an acorn into the top. The things we do for girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> I've always like working with my hands (they seem to be more capable than my mind) and as a kid (and now) I loved spending my time exploring the woods, climbing trees, building forts and the such. I think it was a natural outgrowth (pun intended) to be drawn to working wood.
> I suppose what has kept me 'in' over the years is an appreciation for the characteristics of wood. The colors, grain, textures …and that wood is somehow 'alive' even after it is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today?*
> 
> I just remember spending a lot of time at the bookstore looking at the woodworking magazines and books. I remember specifically a book (I still own) by Donna Meilach 'Creating Small Wood Objects', which was full of pipes, boxes, turnings, sculptures, etc. I bet I've looked through that book a thousand times since. So much variety and creativity, …it was like pouring gasoline on the fire.
> From that point on I really just did woodworking in spurts every few years… turned bowls for a spell, made some boxes, canes, marquetry, and one piece of furniture (using the word loosely). A couple of years ago I decided to mess around with making spoons for a while. I still make, and want to make some other projects, but the tools I have now are well suited for spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Everything! And I mean that in the most literal sense. I see an ear ring and I think, "that would make a great clock". I see a pattern or texture on fabric and think "what a great coffee table". That sort of thing… I call it 'transference'.
> Words or phrases that create visual puns are a favorite inspiration. 'Bullfrog' ..gives you a frog's body with a cow's head. And the play on words seems to be endless.
> Of course, another limitless source for inspiration are the projects of other woodworkers, artists and designers. I see so many projects on LJs that just blow me away. It is easy to get (and stay) inspired by all the 'eye-candy' that is presented on the project pages. A certain wood combination, an elegant table design or mesmerizing pattern all just seem to fire off the brain's synapses.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Money, time, and tools. No, I take that back. The greatest challenge for me has been the lack of ability to 'focus'. With an attention span that barely lasts as long as a flash of lightning, I tend to get 'bottle necked' …a lot. I get so many ideas in my head (and on paper) that I struggle to see one idea through to completion before being distracted by the next idea. I would go for years without making a thing (or at least 'finishing' a thing).. and then there would be a small spurt of activity, and again…. nothing.
> I literally have stacks of papers and sketchbooks full of ideas for all kinds of projects: clocks, boxes, canes, sculptures, furniture and of course, spoons.
> It wasn't until I began to just focus my attention on one area (spoons) that I was able to have any consistency in completing any projects. Somehow, narrowing the 'canvas' has allowed me to not be overwhelmed by all of the ideas. In creating spoons I can usually complete a project within a couple of hours or a couple of days …and be on to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> I suppose the greatest 'tangible' reward was winning the National Pipe Carving competition back in 1991. It was the only pipe I had made (other than one incorporated into a walking cane) and I didn't expect to have a chance but entered on a 'whim'. I received $500 and 15 minutes of very limited local 'fame'.
> The 'intangible' rewards have been more lasting, more significant for me. The greatest one happens to be two-fold. First, woodworking has given me an endless creative outlet. A way to express myself…. A way to explore the creative process and see what comes about. The second reward is the peace of mind, the 'in the moment' presence of watching something new take form. I enjoy those occasional moments when something shows up while I am working on a piece, and I smile to myself because I see the piece taking off in a unexpected direction. Woodworking allows me that certain immersion where the mind is quieted. Time becomes warped.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I'm going to cheat and mention two tools. I have owned my Foredom for maybe 25 years. It is called upon to do most of the work. I have replaced the brushes a couple of times and the flexible shaft once (I loaned it out) and other than that it has been relentless. And I don't even oil the thing.
> A little over a year ago I managed to buy a Grizzly 14 inch band saw. It has given me the gift of speed (relatively speaking). I used to cut the wood with a pruning saw the best I could and grind down to the desired shape. The band saw gives me a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I hope I haven't made that one just yet …but so far, I think my favorite piece was a matchstick cane with a carved duck head. The briar wood duck head was threaded onto the cane shaft which was partially hollowed. The head unscrewed from the cane and when inverted, became a working pipe. The ebony beak would hinge open to accept a pipe stem that stored inside the cane. I took it to a friend in Australia back in the early nineties.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Have fun! …and keep at it. Try not to compare your work to someone else's.
> What I can say as true is that I have NEVER had one single project turn out the way I wanted or planned. Never happens…. and this used to frustrate the heck out of me and many times brought me to a screeching halt. Somewhere down the line I stopped resisting, and actually embraced 'not knowing' how something would turn out.
> I think it is important to enjoy the process and not be so hung up on the end result. Let someone else 'judge' the piece while you are on to making something else. Some of the spoons I've made I really don't like, but oftentimes, they are the ones to sell quicker. Go figure. So, I say… just do the woodworking for the sake of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> The heck if I remember how I found the Lumberjocks website, but I have certainly been enriched by it. There have been three areas of interest in my life that have all share a common quality.. flying, gardening and woodworking. The quality they share is that all three seem to attract people that are willing to share their knowledge freely.
> I love that the woodworking community is ALWAYS inclusive. Inclusive in that 'tips and tricks' are shared, and also that the love of working with wood is shared, and others are encouraged to join in. I am not familiar with any other woodworking site on the internet where that spirit of camaraderie and support is more prevalent.
> The amount of information and advice posted is virtually unlimited. I find encouragement, knowledge and ideas to be abundant. And the willingness of LJs members to share is remarkably refreshing. I certainly have gained from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Spoontaneous for taking the time to do this interview.


An enjoyable read. I agree with the comment about LJ's being a great community of info and support. It keeps me coming back for more. Thanks for taking the time to do the interview.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Roger*

This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?* 
I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk. 
When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.









This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story. 
Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.










He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.










And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha










*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.










*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.


















*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)* 
The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.










*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?* 
Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…


















The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah

The kitchen table
Means a lot to me
It's where our Family
Will meet daily

We will eat many meals
All of us together
They will all be great
No matter
What the weather

We all will sit
And play, and talk a lot
It's times like these
Won't be forgot

We may write a letter
to whom we love and miss
With many heartfelt words
We will remember this

Make much laughter
And many good things
Around this table
You all will bring

All good things
You are all able
To bring around

The Kitchen Table 2011
I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.

I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.

*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"

(Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


Great interview.

Lee


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


I agree with Lee a great interview. Welcome to LumberJocks Roger.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


Very interesting interview I'm sure most of can relate to.


----------



## Diggerjacks

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


Hello

To all : I can say that Roger is a fantastic person

He know why

Thanks Roger for all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


a great interview roger, like the table part


----------



## jjw5858

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


Great interview Roger, amazing work and poem regarding the table and chairs. Very inspiring!

All the best,

Joe


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


Thnx everyone, and thank you Deb for this. I hope to contribute more in the future. Life seems like a whirlwind more so now than ever. I'll never know how I did anything while working. Now being retired, it seems there is no time for nuttin… almost. Unbelievable! For sure.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


Roger, thanks for the interview. It was all very interesting and it's good to know more about you. I enjoyed it much.

Thanks MsDebbie. It was another good one and I hope that you keep these coming. Thanks

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


A very good interview Roger!

Thank you Debbie…

Thank you Roger…


----------



## jaykaypur

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


A great story. I remember those reel-to-reels too!


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


Thank you for this story, your story.
Hope that : "You'll be bauk"

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## greg48

MsDebbieP said:


> *Roger*
> 
> This interview with Roger is from the June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I will try and paint this picture, but, it is a bit long, and I appologize for that. I do like to talk.
> When I was 10, we moved from Brookpark, Ohio, to Lorain, Ohio in 1965. We moved next door to my Mother's sister, Aunt Vern, who was married to her new husband, Herman. We called him Uncle Herm of coarse. He actually had 2 shops. One in his garage, which was a very small area, I know he had a workbench there, and on the other side where his cars were parked, he probably had some sort of saw for cutting down large lumber to be able to take the cut lumber to that small side of the garage, or, his basement shop, where he did all his finish cutting, assembling, & possibly finishing, (he might have done that outside in the garage). He was a really great craftsman, and always building something. I remember watching him,but I never really "helped" him build anything, but, I sure soaked in everything he wanted to share with me. Back then, I had a better memory. (haha)
> After a year, when I went on to middle school, (then, it was 6, 7, and 8th grade), where there was a class called, wood shop, yes, wood shop, I know, I'm old. Very sad they don't have that class nowadays. After getting into wood shop, and building a few projects which I can't remember all of them, except for a book shelf, and a plastic letter opener, (I still use the letter opener today). I was really intrigued by this fun thing of making something out of something else, and that went hand-in-hand with my Uncle Herm. So I started spending more time with him, still just watching, and listening to him, and soaking every word he had to say about whatever it was he was talking about. Again, my memory then was like a sponge. I enjoyed all my time when I visited him. I realized later in life just how special those moments were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next little bit is a very sad part of my life, but, I feel it is important, and it is part of the story.
> Now, it is 1969. I am now 14. My older brother, while serving our country in the U.S. Army, and, who was a very young man, age 21, was killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaves me this high tech, many components, stereo equipment system (Onkyo) Back then, many folks know how many components I'm talking about. I'll just say, big and, lots, (including a reel-to-reel tape player). At this time, I didn't know really what to do with them, so they pretty much stayed in storage for a few years. Now, it's 1971, and I'm 16, (boy, to be that again) For my birthday, Uncle Herm makes me a cabinet (which I still have today, it is in my shop holding a few shop tools), to hold the collection of LP albums that I had begun to collect, now that I am listening to the Doobie Brothers, Creadence Clearwater Revival, The Beatles, etc., and a lot of good old stuff from Dean Martin, (my Dads favorite), Frank Sinatra, and many others (I'm very diverse when it come to music, except for most rap, that I'll call crap). With all that said, now I remember all those components in storage. I dig em out, and it hits me: I need to build a cabinet to house all of these fine stereo components. I could build it to fit on top of the LP cabinet Uncle Herm made me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that right there, was my first real wood project. I think it was about 4'long, 2' deep, and 4' tall. I really don't remember the exact sizes. I don't have any pics of it, and don't even remember what happened to it, unfortunately, but, it was pretty nice. Now I realize I need something to cut this plywood, so I bought my first power tool, a circular saw, by Craftsman. This cabinet was made from 3/4" plywood, and quite large, and painted black, it was made to fit right on top of Uncle Herms cabinet. He "schooled" me all the way on the build. He also showed me how to install hardwood edging on those ugly plywood edges. Part of his schooling included me purchasing my second hand tool, which was a Stanley block plane. (insert pic 4) I still have that tool today, and am finally figuring out how to use it.. Thanks to many fine folks here on Lumberjocks.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> My interest in woodworking really began between age 10 & 14 from my Uncle Herm. Since those early days, my actual woodworking has been a lot of years of on and off actual woodworking, because, going back again, when I turned 16, I got my drivers license, purchased my 1st car from money I earned on my paper route, and found a job working at a gas station, and later, also at a golf coarse. This is where I began to NOT woodwork. Being young, with jobs and being mischievious, I didn't have any time for woodworking. Note that I always had it "on the back burner" of my little brain for many years. This evolution of my woodworking really didn't begin full force (if ya wanna call it that), until about 15-20 years or so ago, when I subscribed to Shop Notes, Wood, &Woodsmith magazines. So I've done a whole lot of reading, but, not a whole lot of building until these last 10 or so years. I am not afraid to say that I am still learning. And, it is still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to you are today *
> I have taken a few classes that were spread out over many years, which involved hand and power carving, building cabinets, and a few about turning. I am pretty much self taught, and learned a lot from a good friend of mine, and, don't forget this very thing I'm typing into, the computer. I really haven't made many projects that I personally would call a lot over these years, again, because I'm pretty laid back. I feel like I will be getting into it more and more in my years to come. Like my profile says, I'm a dabler of all, and a master of none.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> I get inspired by just about anything. I love life, and all the beauty that nature has to offer. Along with so many talented people in the world. I think that many of them have an influence on "kick-starting" my brain. I enjoy looking at projects from all sorts, and it gives me ideas from their ideas. I would never use anyones design or concept without altering it in my own personal way. I hope that makes sense. I did used to draw a bit when I was young, and, I really enjoy just about any kind of anything artistic, wood, iron, etc., related. My wife gets into fairies, fantasy world stuff, and things like that, so I did a few things for her fairy room. I'm sure there will be more to come. Does that answer this question? I get lost in my head sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> For me, the biggest challenges have been to learn how to maintain, tune, and just take care of all the tools involved in woodworking, and of everything I own. I have never been blessed with large quantities of money, so, I've learned how to get by with what I have, and what I can afford. I could never, still can't, afford, or even justify the high cost/s of some of our equipment we need for this great hobby. I have always had my share of the mechanics of how things work, how they come apart, and how they go together. I never have been afraid to try to fix anything. I always do some (a lot), of research on whatever it is I am about to mess with. I have been very fortunate with things that I've done. The old saying of "knowledge is power" is a sure thing.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> The greatest reward of woodworking for me is being able to imagine something, take a pile of something (wood), and make it look like whatever it was you pictured in your head. I woodwork as a hobby, and get great feelings of raw pleasure when a project comes together for myself, or more importantly, for someone else. You have to love the elated looks of anyone who is on the receiving end of a project. That is a thing of pure beauty, being adult and/or children alike, and will never ever be forgotten.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> This would be a close race between my jointer and my band saw. When I lay a rough cut piece of anything on that jointer to joint the face, that wood comes alive. The band saw is another, when I resaw a board, it opens for that amazing book match of beauty. That's what I mean by the the beauty of nature. Sorry how small this piece of Walnut is, but, I had it handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> Being that I haven't done a whole bunch of things, this would have to be the table & chairs set that I made for my 2 little Grand Daughters for Christmas of 2011. My Daughter tells me they love their table that Pap made them, and that makes me feel so good. In fact, at the advice of a fellow LJ'er here, I added a poem that I attached to the underside of the table for my Grand Daughters to put in their keepsake box. I'd like to share that here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kitchen Table by Roger Kavanah
> 
> The kitchen table
> Means a lot to me
> It's where our Family
> Will meet daily
> 
> We will eat many meals
> All of us together
> They will all be great
> No matter
> What the weather
> 
> We all will sit
> And play, and talk a lot
> It's times like these
> Won't be forgot
> 
> We may write a letter
> to whom we love and miss
> With many heartfelt words
> We will remember this
> 
> Make much laughter
> And many good things
> Around this table
> You all will bring
> 
> All good things
> You are all able
> To bring around
> 
> The Kitchen Table 2011
> I believe the kitchen table should be a gathering place for all families. This is where we would always talk, and chit chat about everything. I also believe this is a place for teaching and a learning practice for young and old. Not only do you eat some good home made meals, but, you really get to know each other as an individual. That's my 2-cents on this subject.
> 
> I am hoping to make many more things as they continue to grow.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> My 1st, and I feel the most important thing that comes to mind is to learn all you can about the tool you are about to use. Follow all the safety procedures. You should know the components of all your tools, and how they function. If you don't know what the tool is capable of, you are asking for trouble. Be sure to have the utmost respect for those powerful devices of all sorts. Watch and listen to experienced people, young & old alike. We all learn from one another. I am learning things from many of these youngsters coming to life in woodworking, here on LJ's and across the web.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> I found these many great pages of fine artisans and craftspeople over 600 days ago, while doing what I do a lot, surfing the web, looking for information about woodworking. I think the pages of Lumberjocks is the best thing since ice cream. When you think how big the world is, how many talented, creative, and influential people (men, women, and children alike), there are, it is truely amazing to be a part of it all. I don't feel I have a whole lot to offer, but, I sure like learning and sharing information about this wonderful world of woodworking. I hope to have many more projects in the future to share with everyone, because, as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said: "I'll be bauk"
> 
> (Thanks to Roger for taking the time to do this interview for us!)


I must add my ditto's with the rest of your commenters. I knew you were special when we first conversed.
Congrats on a great interview.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Richgreer*

This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.









*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill. 


*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.

I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.

I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.

A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons. 


*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.

I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design. 


*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help. 


*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God. 


*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*

I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.

If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use. 


*8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*

If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully. 


*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.


Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Gr8 interview. Keep makin dust Rich


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Good to get to know you Rich. Thanks for sharing. Very good interview Deb.


----------



## alba

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Thanks Rich & Debbie

Great interview

Jamie


----------



## donwilwol

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


great interview. Its good to hear others stories. The raised on the family farm resonates with me as does the John Deer.


----------



## DaddyZ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Way to go Rich !!!


----------



## sras

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Thanks for sharing your story Rich!


----------



## richgreer

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Thanks for all the nice comments. I don't think I have ever shared much about my other hobby here. But I decided to provide a picture of my '49 John Deere A and my model 44 John Deere plow. As an FYI, this is almost identical to a tractor and plow we had on the family farm. This was Grandpa's favorite tractor.


----------



## moke

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Good interview,
I am glad I met you before you became famous….
Mike


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Nice interview Rich. Thanks for letting us know more about you. Great looking tractor too!!


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


You did a fine interview, Rich, and I'm glad to know more about you.

Thanks, MsDebbie, for another great interview. Please keep 'em coming.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


A great interview with a great guy! And I knew the tractor would make the interview. I think he keeps it in the house!


----------



## richgreer

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


gfadvm - My tractor is not kept in my house but, to date, it has been in the third stall in my garage. As a coincidence, it was just today that I talked with a contractor about a machine shed in the back yard. i bought the tractor a year ago. Since then I have purchased a trailer to transport it and a plow. i need a place to store all this stuff and, yes, I am thinking about a few more additions to my collection.


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Rich, It looks like it was washed and waxed daily! I'd be ashamed to post pics of my tractors next to yours. I'd never use yours for fear I'd scratch it but it is a beautiful classic. Keep enjoying it and looking forward to seeing your new additions! LOL


----------



## richgreer

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


I admit that my tractor gets washed more than my truck, car and 3 motorcycles combined.


----------



## studie

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Thanks Rich and Debbie for a fun time hearing some history and getting to know a Lumberjock.


----------



## Brewster

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Good interview Rich.Nice woodworking projects and nice John Deere A.I retired from Deere and Company in 2002.I remember the old 2 cylinder blocks we used to machine until they quit making in 1979.


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Hi, Rich! I really enjoyed reading this interview and about your roots in woodworking. I have admired your projects very much and I love to hear about the woodworker behind the projects. Thanks too, Ms. Debbie for offering us this insight into our fellow woodworkers. It brings us all closer as a community.

Sheila


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Richgreer*
> 
> This interview, with richgreer, is from the July 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I was raised on the family farm and was actively involved in farm work from the time I was physically able. I particularly enjoyed the "working with wood" projects on the farm. We were often building, modifying or repairing calf pens, corncribs, wagon racks, etc. My Grandfather was quite talented and taught me many basic lessons about using hand tools properly. We only had one power tool at the time, a heavy, clunky, hand held drill.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> The first thing that enticed me about working with wood, as a boy, was working with Grandpa, whom I loved very much. After he died (I was 13), I continued to do the much of the carpentry work on the farm and I really enjoyed the challenge of finding the optimal way to design something. I seemed to have a knack for it.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I left the farm to go to college. After college, I pursued a career as an actuary. Any interest in working with wood had to be put on hold for quite a while as I dealt with the demands of my career and raising our two sons.
> 
> I've always been handy at minor things around the house and did some modest projects (e.g. Adirondack chairs) but I did not do any serious woodworking until 1998, the year I was transferred to Iowa. In Iowa I was in the later phase of my career and my work was less demanding and our sons were on their own. We also bought a home that was well suited to having a shop.
> 
> I started with a 10' x 12' shop and a used ShopSmith. I reconfigured the shop twice and it is now 17' x 22' and I have plans to make it even bigger. I still have the ShopSmith, but it is only used for very limited applications.
> 
> A second significant year was 2007 when I retired and had more hours to put into woodworking. From then until now, I probably spend about 20 hours per week in the shop during the fall and winter seasons.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I am most inspired by the beauty of the wood itself. I do almost all of my own design work and I stress designs that show off the inherent beauty of the wood. More than most, I work with exotic woods. However, due to the cost, they are usually accent pieces on projects made primarily of less expensive wood. Even with domestic wood, I seek out wood with beautiful grain.
> 
> I do both flat work and turning. To me, they are radically different aspects of woodworking. I really feel like an artist when I turn. Working with my own designs in flat work makes me feel more like an engineer looking for perfect joints and a creative design.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I have supervised other volunteers on some big projects for my church. I found supervising some volunteers very challenging. From now on, if I need some help on a church project, I have a few specific people I will ask. I will never again issue a general invitation for people to help.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> I spent almost a year working on numerous projects for my church. We completely renovated the chancel area of the church with 9 new pieces of furniture, a new communion rail and new end panels for the pews. Several projects were solo acts I did alone and others were team projects that I supervised. Pardon my lack of modesty, but my greatest reward is just seeing how beautiful it is every Sunday morning. I relish the joy from knowing I did a good job for my church and my God.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I have lots of tools and each tool serves a particular purpose. At any given point in time, my favorite tool is the tool that will do the best job at the task before me.
> 
> If you want a more specific answer, my Festool Rotex 150 sander is high on my list of favorite tools. It's permanently connected to a dust extractor and always near my primary work area, ready to go. It gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> If I had to identify one project as my favorite creation, it would be the communion rail. It is curved and I had to deal with difficult joints and cutting some precise arches. From a technical perspective, this was my most challenging project to date. It really came out great. The red oak I found for this project is stunning and the design shows off the wood beautifully.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> Patience. I work slowly and I intend to always work slowly. I pause and think often. I do mock ups with cheap lumber to test how something will work before I do it with the real lumber. For a tricky task, I usually practice on scrap wood first. I avoid any project that has a deadline that could force me to work faster than I am comfortable with. I don't enjoy woodworking when I am rushed and enjoying what you are doing is what it is all about.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I tripped onto LumberJocks when perusing the Internet. I genuinely appreciate LumberJocks and all the great advice I have received. I am a seasonal woodworker. I am much more active, both in the shop and on LumberJocks in the fall and winter months. Spring and summer are more focused on my other hobbies, baseball and antique tractors.
> 
> 
> Thanks to richgreer for taking the time to do this interview.


Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP

*William*

This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
(Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?* 
I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it. 
Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.


*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work. 
At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it. 
I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.


*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today* 
Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing. 
This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.


*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?* 
The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW". 
It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.


*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?* 
Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today. 
Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience. 
I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin. 
I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it. 
So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.


*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning. 
Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.


*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw. 
While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.


*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?* 
You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling. 
My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least. 
Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.


*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that". 
When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.


*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?* 
I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here. 
To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.


Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


----------



## superdav721

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Nice interview William. Well done and written..


----------



## StumpyNubs

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


I have a question for William… Do you wear that mask because you don't have any lips?


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Gr8 interview. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Stumpy, believe me, he looks far better in the mask.
I can't believe this interview was with "our" William, too many long words were used and you could comprehend everything. Notice he never mentioned the names of any of his buddies, now the real William would never do that.
I smell conspiracy …..grassy knoll, who shot JR and all that sort of thing.


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Thanks William…great interview. Its always nice to learn more about our fellow LJs


----------



## Kookaburra

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


"that didn't work" - well maybe that final try in the video didn't work, but it looks like pretty much everything else has worked out very nicely. A lot of talent in that workshop! I like reading about other roads to woodworking. Thanks Debbie and William and Dave for the story.


----------



## LittlePaw

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


I take my hat off to you, William. You are a friend I haven't met yet. Keep on, friend!


----------



## phtaylor36

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Great interview! Hats off to you sir.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Very nice…
Dave, great video too!
... especially the ending… LOL

Thank you all!


----------



## chrisstef

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Thanks for sharing your story with us William. Always a pleasure to hear how we all ended up where we are. Keep on my man.


----------



## luv2learn

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


William, thanks for sharing your woodworking journey with us. You have come a long way in a short time. Continue to inspire the rest of us with your unique projects.


----------



## JL7

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Great interview - great story…..thanks for sharing….


----------



## DIYaholic

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


William,
I hope you are still willing to talk to us "common folk" here on LJs & sign autographs of course!!!

Thanks Debbie, for shining a spotlight on my LJ buddy William. His story is a good one!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


William

I guess that makes us birds of a feather. Both with handicapes. Well done

Arlin


----------



## Bagtown

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Great article.
Sorry about the tormek.


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Great interview with an inspiring guy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Thank you all so much for your very kind words.
As for the Tormek mistake, I make plenty of mistakes, but it takes a great friend like Dave to catch it on video before I can hide it from the world.
Stumpy, I have explained this before. I wear the mask because, if I didn't my ugly mug would scare off at least three quarters of the Lumberjock community and send at least half of them into years of therapy.
Rex, they give you these questions to answer whenever you get the chance, so I was able to wait until I was feeling well. Aint it wonderful to have the chance to sound at least half way intelligent for a change? Don't get too used to it. It's rare for me.
Ms. Debbie, thank you for choosing me for this month's interview. This has been a rough month on me healthwise. The response to this interview has really put a smile on my face though.
To everyone else, again, I surely appreciate the kind words. It means so much to me for fellow lumberjocks to have such nice things to say. I was a little worried that a lot of people would simply ask why I was interviewed in the first place.
Thank you all so much.


----------



## ShaneA

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Thanks for sharing William. Really nice information. Look forward to more. Some great projects already came out of that shop.


----------



## KTMM

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


HAHAHAHA, I got mentioned in an article. I just moved up a quarter notch in the world.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Wonderful interview William. You have my respect, not only as a talented woodworker but also for the guts and spirit you have demonstrated by living a productive life in spite of your serious health problems. I'm sure you are a great inspiration to many LJ members in similar situations and also to those of us who only have to worry about what we want to build next.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


KTMM, I could never forget the guy who got me to join in the first place.
I had been lurking around Lumberjocks before, but it was Luke who had talked me into joining. We are now friends. We and SuperD (Dave Barton) worked together on mine and Lukes bandsaws a while back. Some of you may have remembered that. Anyway, there's another interesting story about Luke.
Before I met Luke, I had been getting into a lot of wood. I was getting so much that I had basically ran out of room to put it. I wound up with a good bit of antique heart pine. I had nowhere to put it but it was too pretty to throw into the firewood pile. So it was sitting in the middle of my shop with me tripping over it every day. So I put it on Craiglist for free. I figured if it had to go, I wanted another wood worker to have it.
Luke called me about that heart pine, about fifteen minutes too late. I didn't know that at the time though. It was later before I'd meet Luke.
Then I wanted to learn to turn wood, so I had borrowed a lathe from a local friend who needed a place to store it while he made room for it. I allowed him to leave it at my shop as long as I could use it while it was here. Well, that friend finally made room for the lathe at his place about a year later, and that left me needing to find one. Back on Craiglist, I seen a lathe for sale and called about it. 
The lathe on Craiglist looked like a decent lathe for a decent price. It was a Chinese copy of the Craftsman lathe that had been in my shop for about a year, as a matter of fact. So it would ber prefect for me since I was used to this style. So I made arrangements to drive to Jackson to get it. This is when I met Luke and we went right into talking. I learned we both liked to talk, a lot. I also learned that he was the guy who had called about the pine fifteen minutes too late. 
I have counted Luke as a friend ever since.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


Thank you Stefang.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MsDebbieP said:


> *William*
> 
> This interview with William is from the August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> (Note: William's projects were hijacked earlier this year and photos and descriptions are not what was originally posted.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in wood work by accident I guess you'd say. I was struggling to find something to keep myself busy that I could handle due to health problems. I lucked up and acquired access to a huge shop. I had no idea what to do with it though. So with just basic tools, and the suggestion of a friend, I started building bird houses. I hated it.
> Then, I guess it was about five years ago now, my wife said she was going to buy me a scroll saw for my birthday. My immediate reaction was, what in the world was I going to do with a scroll saw? Well, I came home and looked on the internet and seen what you use one for and decided to give it a shot. A love was born. I've been scrolling ever since and my projects have gotten bigger and bigger, more detailed, more elaborate, and of course, better.
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> Well I told you how I got started scrolling. I started out with simple designs. I worked from free patterns off the internet. Somewhere along the way though, these simple patterns started boring me. I wanted more. I searched far and wide on the internet, but kept coming back to one website, called Wildwood Designs. The photo of the projects there amazed me, but I had doubts as to if I could ever do that level of work.
> At the time, I was working with the Ryobi scroll saw my wife had bought me. I could do those simple projects, but if you tried to do anything with any kind of detail in it, it just wasn't good enough tool. I used that saw until the bearings were near falling apart in it. Then I went on a search for a different model. I wound up with a Delta. It is an entry level Delta, but it is heads and shoulders above the Ryobi. After working on that Ryobi for so long, the Delta made me feel like I could scroll anything, and I have about tried to do just that. Soon enough, I was picking any pattern I thought I'd enjoy and cutting it.
> I guess it was that Wildwood Designs website that kept me at it. I was determined to cut those kinds of projects. I just had to get enough skill and a tool good enough to do it with.
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> Well, as I said, I started out building bird houses. I still hate building them. I got to a level though that I did built a birdhouse some time ago for a Lumberjock contest that I actually enjoyed building. It was modeled after a childhood memory if mine, the Mississippi Queen riverboat. It hit me while building that bird house, that, while I don't claim to be no wood working master, I had reached a level that I was comfortable tackling pretty much any project I felt like doing.
> This got me to thinking about what brought me to that level. It was nothing more than staying at it. I have had times since I started wood working that I thought about quiting it. What else would I do though? This is basically a hobby for me that keeps me active so I don't wither away. I tried many things before wood working, but nothing has kept me going like this. Even on days that I cannot walk, I sit in my wheel chair and look on the internet, or in wood working magazines, searching for my next project.
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The WOW factor. I have done many projects, from the most simple, to some that others think are impossible. The ones I love though are the ones that make others say, "WOW".
> It isn't just about others though. My favorite projects are the ones that make me go WOW while trying to wrap my head around how to do them. If I have to scratch my head to figure out a project, then that's the project for me.
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way?*
> Money. When I started scrolling, as I said, it was with a piece of crap Ryobi. I dreamed of an Excaliber, or a Dewalt. I still haven't gotten that. I do have a Delta though that I have modified to fit my needs better than the most expensive tools on the market today.
> Then there's all the other tools I use. If you walk in my shop you would think that I'm a rich man to be able to afford such a fully equipped shop. You'd be badly mistaken. The main thing that's helped me build up all the great tools that allow me to do what I do is patience.
> I started out in this journey like a lot of people, thinking I can't do this or I can't do that because I need this tool or that tool. Aling the way though, since I didn't have it, I made do with what I did have and eventually, I had this tool or that and more. Let's take for example, my table saw operations. I rip my lumber on a fully restored antique Craftsman saw that I traded a riding lawn mower for. It is extremely accurate thanks to the incra system that was on it when I got it. I crosscut on a Ridgid saw that I recieved from a kind lady. All I paid for it was she wanted me to build her a potato bin.
> I could write a lengthy post in and of itself about my tools and how I got them. However, to make this story shorter, between yard sales, trades, and refurbishing antique tools on my own, I have a shop that one could build pretty much anything in, and I don't have nearly what one would think in it.
> So, to overcome my lack of funds for my hobby, I just kept busy and doing what I do and it all came to me in good time.
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible) *
> The ability to give back. Back some time ago, when I was confined to a wheelchair, my kids were not going to have a Christmas one year. Through the generosity of some people, they had something under the tree that Christmas morning.
> Somewhere along the way, I started making rocking toys using my scrolling abilities. The first year I made these, a preacher friend of ours told me of a family with two small kids who were going to have nothing for Christmas that year. I looked in my front room at a rocking train and a rocking motorcycle and thought to myself, oh yes they will. I have given to various families every year since. I never actually meet the people. I do it through a couple of different churches so I can remain anonymous with it. It is such a great feeling though to know that a man in my health, can still make some kind of difference in another's life.
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> Since I'm a scroller at heart, definately the scroll saw.
> While my main saw is still my Delta, I now take any opportunity that may arise to get other scroll saws. I now have a second Delta that I have put up just in case something happens to the Delta on my work table. I have two 16" direct drive Craftsmans and a 13" direct drive. I have a somewhat restored 1940s era 24" Craftsman. Also, I have a 25" scroll saw that I built myself.
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> You may not believe it, but my favorite creation to date has nothing to do with scrolling.
> My favorite creation so far has got to be my 16" shop made band saw. I say this for a couple of reasons. It was the first shop made tool I ever built and that set me off for the better part of this year so far building shop made tools. That has been a diversion in my wood working journey that has been quite enjoyable. Also, it is the only project I've done that was a collaboration effort with help from two other Lumberjocks. That made it very enjoyable for me to say the least.
> Also, the band saw was a hard project. It was over two months in the making and there were times that I wondered myself what in the world I had gotten myself into. For the first time since I started wood working, I was not sure we could complete it. When it was done though, my band saw works flawlessly and it was well worth every minute of work put into it. To this day, every time I flip the switch to turn it on, I am so proud of it.
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> Never give up. There will be mistakes. It's called design changes. There will be split wood towards the end of projects that cannot be fixed. It's called fancy firewood. There will be head scratchers. They are called personal challenges. There will be finished projects though that complete strangers look at and compliment how nice it is. THAT, my friends, is called time to smile with pride and say, "I built that".
> When all else fails though, remember that most wood workers are a generous lot of folks. If you need advice, ask. I, and most other wood workers, will advise and assist in any way we can. I like to call this one, the brotherhood of wood workers.
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found Lumberjocks through a fellow Mississippi lumberjock. I wanted to try my hand at a lathe and seen one reasonably priced on Craiglist. I went to buy it and met Luke. He told me about Lumberjocks. I joined up and almost immediately found friends here.
> To tell the truth, I see some of the arguing and certain things that I allow to get under my skin form time to time and think about leaving Lumberjocks. Then I think about it though and put it into perspective. When you assemble as many people as we have on Lumberjocks into one location, even on the internet, there are going to be minor uproars now and then. I am an adult though. I can overlook it, ignore what bothers me, and carry on. Besides, usually before I can commit to leaving this site, I complete another project that I just cannot wait to come show off to my Lumberjock buddies.
> 
> 
> Thanks, William, for taking the time to do this interview for us.


I just noticed Shane commented too since I last thanked all for then kind words. 
Please don't feel offended if I miss someone. I appreciate each and every one of you and your encouragment.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*

This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag









*1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?* 
I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects. 
Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today* 
It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that. 
The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did. 
Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine. 
Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?* 
I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design. 
Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)* 
I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers. 
I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)* 
It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before. 
Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?* 
Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!) 
Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?* 
That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS! 
You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."

A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.

I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"

When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.

I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.

When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)

I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.

Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.

I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'

I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.

I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.

In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.

Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


----------



## BertFlores58

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


I love the frankness and being open to what you really encountered in answering those questions in this interview. Congratulations! All the best and more success to come! Keep it going Sheila.

Deb, Thanks for featuring Sheila.. Time for us to know a bit of her that were not included in her blogs. Actually, most of the questions raised are those questions in my mind that you had enlightened. Keep it going.

More power to Lumberjock!


----------



## ellen35

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


'bout time we saw an interview with Sheila! She is a gem!


----------



## michelletwo

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


glad you got recognized. Keep the faith!


----------



## rivergirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


EXCELLENT interview Sheila! You have much to be proud of and I am so happy to call you a friend! You are extremely talented- but I think your biggest talents are your willingness to SHARE and GIVE and UPLIFT and SUPPORT. YOU GO GIRL!!


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Super interview Sheila. You're a great talent. I love your work.


----------



## Rick13403

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Great interview Sheila. I really enjoy cutting your designs and my customers love the finished product. In the beginning all I would cut was shapes, I was afraid of the fret work but after getting several of your patterns, I quickly turned to more and more of this style. Thanks for inspiring me and keep pumping out your unique design.
Rick


----------



## plantek

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


You really are an inspiration Sheila…
Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Gr8 interview. You are an amazing scroll-girl, and designer. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## jerrells

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Shelia knows this - but I love her and her patterns. She is such an breat of freshness. She well knows I love and use her cat pictures and try to read hjer blopg every day. She and Steve Good are two of the main reason I scroll.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


A wonderful interview! I am heading for that cup of coffee and read today's blog. Good morning Shelia!


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


what a wonderful article, yes sheila is a jem, i have known her since she first came and i count here as one of my good friends, im so inspired by her love of wood working and her talent is bar none, she is very knowledgeable in her craft and her designs and art is beyond the bar, her paintings just blow me away, and i wish i had one, maybe one day i can convince her to do a grizz bear for me, that would be a highly treasured piece of art, but most of all, sheila is a kind and loving lady and she works harder then anyone i know, she will still be working at 8 or 9 at night, and if she awakes in the night and has an order for a scroll pattern, she takes the time to fill it, total dedication is what she has, were all so very fortunate to have her here with us …i wish her the best success in her life and business, thanks sheila for all your blogs and thanks for being my friend…..keep on truckin…


----------



## huntter2022

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Great interview ! Shelia has a way with words . That she explanes thing in aaaaa normal way and not like some Doctor or lawyer even some high class enginer , using long words that you can't even pronouce let along know what they mean .
keep up the good work 
Hugs 
David


----------



## JesseTutt

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


"...so that I could be a stay at home mom" 
I applaud your choice and dedication to your children! IMHO the lack of this dedication is one of the causes of many of our current problems. Back in the 70s I was a latch-key child and I think while at home I spent more time alone than I ever did with either of my parents.

Thank you for the business side, I am just starting out to try selling items and crave any advice.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Great interview choice. Sheila is a terrific designer and scroller and you can't but admire her work and her work ethic. You are the BEST at what you do.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


I agree with Ellen(35), about time Sheila was interviewed. Her interest, help and encouragement to others has been invaluable to the site.


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Great interview Sheila.

Lee


----------



## alba

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Sheila & Debbie a great interview

I enjoy me daily read and all the help

that you give.

Jamie


----------



## followyourheart

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


What a great read! That is really interesting how Sheila started with making props to go along with her sewn bears. And Sheila, I certainly understand the challenge of being a female woodworker. I have received many strange comments over the years, where men assume I don't know anything about wood and tools simply because I'm a woman.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Debbie & Sheila, what a wonderful interview!

Sheila, I can see you doing everything you went through…
... you have made it and you can be very proud of yourself!

Your designs, scrolling, and painting talents are second to none.

Thank you very much!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Debbie, thanks for featuring a very inspiring LumberJill this month. Even though I'm not a scroller, Sheila's zeal for woodworking and design is seriously motivating, along with her organizational skills. She is one extremely talented and dedicated lady!

L/W


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


I just want to give a very warm thank you to all of you. Ms Debbie and the Lumberjocks staff - thank you for this incredible site and for the privilege we have of participating on it. I would have never started 'blogging' had I not had the opportunity to do so here. You have things set up so we all can easily manage and share our information and tell our stories. You have set the stage for a spectacular showcase of talent from all over the globe, at all levels of woodworking. We are allowed to be a strong visual presence here if we wish to share with others, or to be a quiet observer, all the while learning.

I also need to thank my friends for their friendship and kindness and support. You all have truly made my life better. It is a pleasure to come each morning and 'talk' with you and not only tell of my day, but hear of yours.

I truly am humbled by your kindness. Thank you so much! (((BIG group Hug!!)))))

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Sheila, because of a major setback I am no longer working at the plant and am getting ready to retire at age 62. In order to make it I am going to have to supplement my social security. I'm hoping to do it with my woodworking hobby and I know that it is not going to be easy. However, this interview has really inspired me to to do my best to make it happen as seamlessly as possible. I have always worked hard and can't just sit back and relax even if I didn't need to make some money.

You are such an inspiration to other people and you do wonderful work. You have worked hard to build up your career and your writing style is pleasant to read. You are in a wonderful position to help and inspire people as you go about your busy career. You have not neglected the people part of the equation and there is no telling how many people that you have helped along toward accomplishing some of their hopes and dreams. You are a person that should be admired for your accomplishments, your artistic ability and your warm gentle personality. I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this interview and my prayers are for you to have continued success with your career.

MsDebbie, thanks for these interviews. I always enjoy reading them so keep them coming.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## phtaylor36

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Wonderful interview. Great designs Sheila! I appreciate the advice on your blog.


----------



## Kookaburra

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Yours was the first blog that I read here on LJ, and right off I could tell that you would be an inspiration. I think you set the standard for sharing with the community. Thank you!


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


Hi Sheila.
Thank you for a insight into your life and dooing.
I always smile when I meet you in the comments and I also agree that you have been a important 'motor' and example of a open good tone here on LJ.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Velez

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


You really are an inspiration Sheila… Thanks for doing what you do, Take care!


----------



## ronbuhg

MsDebbieP said:


> *Sheila Landry (Scrollgirl)*
> 
> This interview with Sheila Landry is from the September 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Many years ago when my children were small, I used to do sewing projects to earn extra money for the household so that I could be a stay at home mom. One of my favorite things to design was mohair collectible teddy bears. For the bears, I designed not only the bear itself, but the costumes and many props that I included with them. Many of them required wood items, such a sled, a drum, or maybe even a tambourine for a gypsy bear. My friend Cari introduced me to scroll sawing so that I could make these items for myself. By crafting them myself on the scroll saw, they would be unique and enhance the quality of my bears. Cari's dad was also a great help, as he was an engineer and had lots of tools and equipment. He used to allow us to use his shop and we learned how to use many of the basic tools. The more we learned, the more we wanted to know. Soon it became a favorite past time of ours. We also enjoyed decorative painting and began cutting wood pieces for our painting needs. We loved to go to the lumber yard and pick up their drop offs out of the garbage bin. The guys who worked there thought we were crazy, until we started bring their 'garbage' back all painted. They saw what we could make of it and were pretty impressed. Soon they were calling us if they had a load for us to take. We would thank them by bringing them coffee cake!
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I love the versatility of working with wood. There are so many creative ways that you can shape it into beautiful things. Scroll sawing in particular is fascinating to me because by the processing of removing bits and pieces of the wood, you are able to create incredibly intricate objects.
> Seeing the level of work here on Lumberjocks really is inspirational too. The first time I browsed the projects, it was like visiting a wonderful woodworking museum! There are so many projects here that range from simple to very complex. I thought it was great too that no matter which level of woodworking people do, many are willing to share their knowledge and techniques with others through classes and blogs here. Knowing that there is always someone to help takes much of the fear out of trying something new. I think people are more willing to try different things and advance their skills because they know if they get stuck, help is just a post away.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> It has been quite a journey from that first time I used a scroll saw to the present. Shortly after learning, I began having small 'craft showings' from my home a couple of times a year to help with expenses when my children were small. This allowed me to be a stay at home mom and be with them throughout their early years. I began by making a few things that I sold to friends and family members to decorate for the holidays and give as gifts. Once, I had made a gift for a friend to give to her sister who was in the hospital. When she presented it to her, a couple of nurses had seen it and wanted to see more. I decided to make a sample of several items, have a home craft show, and then allow people to place orders for them. That would allow me to purchase minimal materials and also if people wanted specific colors, etc. I would be able to accommodate them. The first showing I had, I sent out six post cards to those nurses who were interested, telling them to bring their friends if they wished. I set up a couple of rooms in my house as showrooms and tagged everything and printed out order forms. Not only were there sewing items, but there were lots of painted wood items as scrolling led me to learn more about painting and I loved doing that.
> The response was incredible. I think in that first show I had orders for over $8000 of merchandise! You can imagine I was busy filling orders for the next few months with two small children! Unfortunately, I had underpriced my things and really didn't make much profit from all that work. That is one of the reasons I like to share my journey with others through my blog. I like to let people know not only of my successes, but also my mistakes in hopes that they will learn from them and have an easier time than I did.
> Those early shows were a lot of work, but they led me to meet up with two gentlemen in the area who owned their own scroll saw pattern company called "Scroller." They lived five minutes from me and through word of mouth, they called as they were looking for someone to add painting instructions and color into their designs. It was with them that I met the people from Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine (in 1997) and began my long relationship with the magazine.
> Scroller is no longer owned by Scott and Roy, and was sold long ago (in 1998) to Winfield Creations, which focuses on mainly larger yard art type patterns. I still wholesale my patterns to them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I like many types of scroll sawn designs, but some I feel are a bit 'busy' for my own taste. While the huge and complex clocks are really nice, I prefer to do something that is a bit simpler. Back when I began scroll sawing, I used to love the Victorian style of decorating. Seeing intricate pieces in antique stores was really an inspiration for me to recreate the same type of pieces on the scroll saw. I suppose this was the beginning of my own designing.
> Over the years, I evolved somewhat and as I got to 'know' different wood a bit better, I sometimes prefer to allow the wood to dictate the design rather than the other way around. I find that the more interesting the grain or figure of the wood, the less complex I make the design. On some projects, you need to just allow the wood itself to be the focus, not the design.
> Becoming a designer as a profession took many years. The transition from crafter to professional designer was a long one for me and I pretty much learned the ropes along the way. There is more to designing than just drawing a picture. Besides that, you need to learn software (I use all Adobe products in my designing), photography, woodworking techniques and you also need to know how to explain things so that others can effectively reproduce the project. There is no shortcut to learning these things. I was fortunate that the great people at Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine were willing to help me along. In essence, they were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> I hate to admit it, but when I began woodworking over fifteen years ago, I think that being a woman was one of the biggest challenges that I encountered. Woodworking was traditionally a man's area, and while there were some great women that pioneered woodworking techniques for us girls (like Diana Thompson, who designs wonderful compound cut patterns) they were few and far between. In the beginning, it was difficult to have respect from many woodworkers.
> I remember a particular incident that I had at one of my first shows that I did with Scroller. The guys went to lunch and I was left at the booth. A couple of gentlemen came up and asked when 'the guys' would be back because they had a blade question. I told them I was one of 'the guys' and I would try to help them. They looked at me doubtfully and with some coaxing I got them to ask me the question. I loved the look on their faces when I was able to answer them intelligently and I actually think I helped them out. I think they were shocked that a woman would know such things.
> I also used to like when I demonstrated scroll sawing at some of the shows. It was as if people couldn't believe a girl (and a blonde to boot!) could operate a scroll saw. The other women were really interested, too. I used to tell them it was no more dangerous than using a sewing machine (which it isn't) and by assimilating it to something they could relate to, I think I brought a lot of girls on board. Over the years, I sold a lot a scroll saws to women (indirectly) and I hope to think that I helped the industry grow a bit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> It is difficult for me to list all the benefits I have enjoyed because of my woodworking. Besides the obvious ability to make a living doing something that I love, I believe the friendships and people that I have met ranks the highest. So many of my customers have become my friends. I love the way that woodworkers are willing to share their love of what they do and it is an instant 'ice breaker' when you first meet someone. Besides my customers, I have met many people in the industry and in businesses who have shared information with me and helped me become successful. Learning from each other is a very valuable experience, as I said before.
> Because of woodworking, I am living a life that is full of creativity, challenges and fulfillment. While many people really dislike their jobs, I feel so fortunate that I am able to make a living doing something that I love so much. I wake up every morning thankful for the life I have and I do what I need to do to protect it. While I realize that many people would not like to do what I do on the scale that I do it, for me it is a dream come true and I am happy to be able to contribute to the craft as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> Of course it is the scroll saw! I love it because it is such a wonderfully versatile tool and there is very little else you need to get started in working. You can make most scroll saw projects from start to finish using just the saw and perhaps a drill press and sander. You don't need a large shop or lots of room (I run my business with my partner Keith out of our 1 bedroom place here!)
> Besides the basic safety rules, there is a very small learning curve in using a scroll saw, too. Just about anyone can sit down and start scrolling - even children (supervised, of course!) Because scroll saws use very small blades, there is also less chances of having accidents. While it is possible to cut yourself on the blade, there is kind of a joke among the scroll saw people that in order to cut off a finger, you would need to work hard at it. Using a scroll saw is very much like using a sewing machine. If you break it down, all you are really doing is following lines to remove tiny pieces of material, one bit at a time. The results can be beautifully intricate fretwork, or wonderfully fun contemporary projects like word art and even functional items such as bowls and baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> That's like asking which of my children I love the most. I tend to switch back and forth from projects that are quite difficult and delicate to some that are fun and easy. One of my favorite projects of all time is my "Wright Inspired Candle Tray" which I designed in a Art Deco style. It was also one of the most challenging. Contrary to what many believe, cutting straight lines on the scroll saw is much more difficult than those flowing and curving designs. The Wright tray required many hours of strict concentration on my part not only to keep the lines straight, but to keep the corners sharp and crisp. I think it is one of my nicest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> I think the most important thing to do if you are just starting out or struggling is to find a place to network and ASK QUESTIONS!
> You would be amazed at how many wonderfully talented and skilled people are willing to share information regarding their skills. Books and tutorials are helpful too, but nothing beats hearing from others' experiences and learning through the challenges that they have already met - and conquered. One of my favorite quotes is by John Donne - "No Man is an island entire of itself."
> 
> A second bit of advice that I would give is that you need to give things a bit of time before giving up. Many people are impatient these days. We live in a world of instant gratification and expect results immediately. However, many of the skills that woodworking requires take years to develop and refine. It is only by hard work and dedication that you are able to achieve success. In my mind, there is no such thing as 'instant success.' Things worth doing require time and patience and sometimes many failures before being able to call oneself a success.
> 
> I am sometimes asked "How can I become a successful pattern designer?"
> 
> When asked this question, I don't really know how to answer. It has taken me years of hard work, learning, dedication and yes - failures - to be at the point in my business I am now. I guess I really must love what I do or I would have given up a long time ago.
> 
> I think to be successful in anything, you have to have a pure love of what you are doing. You can't watch a clock or expect to 'get rich quick' or achieve success by counting the hours you are working each day. It has to be a part of you from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I was sent to this site by Steve Good, who is a great asset to the scroll saw community. Steve has a daily scroll saw blog in which he shares patterns, information and ideas on scroll sawing. I was looking for ways to expand my business and Steve thought that I would enjoy all the things that Lumberjocks had to offer.
> 
> When I joined up, I noticed that we had the ability to create blogs. I have never done blogs before but I enjoyed writing enough and I thought it would be a cool way to get to know some of the members here. I never imagined that I would be able to write over 800 blogs (with almost 900,000 reads! Maybe when I reach a million, I will get a t-shirt or coffee cup?!)
> 
> I remember when I wrote that first blog over two years ago I felt kind of silly. Who after all would want to read about what I was doing here in my little place in Bangor, Nova Scotia? When I first hit that 'post' button, I was kind of scared. But what did I have to lose? Soon I received some nice replies and they just keep on coming. Through the blog I have made many wonderful friends from all over the world. It is as if we are having a cup of coffee together in the morning to start our day.
> 
> Writing each day quickly became a habit for me. In my daily blog, I like to share what it takes to run a small business. It isn't just drawing and running to the bank to cash the checks. There are negotiations, creative slumps, decisions on marketing, accounting and many other aspects that I encounter regularly that I like to share with others. By doing so, I hope to help people see what is involved in not only establishing a business, but keeping it going in these difficult economic times.
> 
> I realize that every day isn't full of excitement. On those days I try to offer an inspirational saying or humorous cat pictures on my blog to entertain and inspire people - or just to make them smile. Life hasn't always been easy for me, and I have learned that focusing on positive things and having a positive attitude is a wonderful way to overcome many of the adverse things in this world. I call it 'pink cloud living.'
> 
> I come back because of all the wonderful positive feedback I receive from people, and also because of the great friends I made here. There are days when I just don't have a lot to write about and think about skipping a day, but when I do, people come looking for me with emails and private messages. Apparently some have come to expect my morning writings and miss them when I am not there. That is kind of nice.
> 
> I have received countless letters from others saying that something I said or did, or even some of the quotes that I post have helped people through some difficulty that they were having. That alone is reason to come back. If I can help even one person, than my time here is well spent.
> 
> In closing I want to thank everyone here at Lumberjocks for making this forum possible for all of us to share our love of woodworking. Without it, I certainly don't think that I would be where I am today regarding my business, or my life. Having a place to meet people from all over the world is an amazing privilege. I know I will keep coming back as long as you will all have me.
> 
> Thanks to Sheila for taking the time to do this interview as well as her 800+ blogs!


good interview,she is an inspiration to me !!....I too like to have my "coffee"(Diet Mt. Dew) with her in the morning as I read what her thoughts are for the day ! wonderful woman !!and a great scroller too !!


----------



## MsDebbieP

*dbhost*

This interview with dbhost is from the October 2012 issue of our Lj eMag.










*Q 1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

A While I came back to woodworking in my late 30s, I have been working with wood since I was about 5 years old when my grandpa gave me a Cub Scout knife for Christmas. I took immediately to carving rockets, bugs, faces and other items into small bits of wood, limb pieces that came off the trees on our property etc… I loved wood shop class in Jr. High and High School.


*Q 2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

A My dad is a woodworker, my grandpa, my great uncles on back as many generations back as family records go. I guess you could say it is genetic. I was raised to believe it is better to build than buy if you have the capacity.


*Q 3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

A From the beginning carving with that old Cub Scout knife, which I still happen to have by the way, until now, my woodworking has grown in fits and starts. I was very active in woodworking, and wood shop until I got out of high school, and then a 20 year dry spell until I actually married my lovely wife in 2007. The interest never left, but she is very supportive, and actually likes what comes out of the shop. She has helped me hunt for the bargains, put up with the wood chips in my pockets, and even given me ideas for projects. I have a long way to go still, but sometimes, it's not the destination that is the whole point, but rather the journey itself right?


*Q 4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

A In college I studied art, and engineering, I am a devout Christian, that has lived in Texas and Arizona for the last quarter century. I take my influences from classical arts, architecture, industrial design, religious themes, and of course Southwestern / Mexican Rustic themes. Aside from that the online communities I am involved in such as Lumberjocks have given me great inspirations, and helped me to set some pretty lofty goals!


*Q 5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

A Working in a garage based workshop in a suburban setting in Texas means that I am within close proximity to my neighbors bedroom walls, and it is HOT. I have been running air conditioning as long as I can to cool the shop down, and THEN run the power tools for as short of a period as I can. I use hand tools to the best of my ability. So much so that my jointer is getting lonely… My current project is wiring a sub panel and circuits in the shop, and insulating the walls. That has been years in the making and I am excited about getting it finished.


*Q 6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

A There are so many rewards to being a hobby woodworker, but for me probably the greatest is knowing I am carrying on and hopefully passing down a great family tradition.


*Q 7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

A I tend to get a little grief because I have a shop full of cheap tools, but I have to say that the title of favorite tool is a toss up between my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw setup, and my Central Machinery 12×36 cast iron lathe… The lathe is more fun to use, but the table saw is really the heart of my shop…. It's so hard to pick a winner between those two!


*Q 8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

A I have to say still, the simple Cross Mantle Clock that I made as an anniversary gift for my wife. It's pretty straight forward construction, but it is so beautiful to look at, and I really put my heart into every single piece I make for her…



*Q 9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

A I would contradict the guys that have dropped a ton of money into top dollar iron and tell them don't worry about having the biggest or fanciest tools. Use what works best for you, and enjoy the process. Now mind you, my advice is pointless for a pro, but for a hobby woodworker, this is supposed to be fun right? Get advice on what you are doing, and don't rush the project. Rush jobs come out bad and are no fun. You don't see guys going out to go fly fishing and try to rush to catch a couple of fish so they can go right back to work do you? Enjoy it, and if you can, enjoy the process with a friend or family member…


*Q 10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

A I stumbled on here during a visit to The Wood Whisperer site. I keep coming back because of the people, and the projects I see completed here. This site has about the busiest completed projects section of any woodworking site I know of…


Thanks to dbhost for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview. (Good luck with the re-doing of your shop!)


----------



## dbhost

MsDebbieP said:


> *dbhost*
> 
> This interview with dbhost is from the October 2012 issue of our Lj eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> A While I came back to woodworking in my late 30s, I have been working with wood since I was about 5 years old when my grandpa gave me a Cub Scout knife for Christmas. I took immediately to carving rockets, bugs, faces and other items into small bits of wood, limb pieces that came off the trees on our property etc… I loved wood shop class in Jr. High and High School.
> 
> 
> *Q 2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> A My dad is a woodworker, my grandpa, my great uncles on back as many generations back as family records go. I guess you could say it is genetic. I was raised to believe it is better to build than buy if you have the capacity.
> 
> 
> *Q 3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> A From the beginning carving with that old Cub Scout knife, which I still happen to have by the way, until now, my woodworking has grown in fits and starts. I was very active in woodworking, and wood shop until I got out of high school, and then a 20 year dry spell until I actually married my lovely wife in 2007. The interest never left, but she is very supportive, and actually likes what comes out of the shop. She has helped me hunt for the bargains, put up with the wood chips in my pockets, and even given me ideas for projects. I have a long way to go still, but sometimes, it's not the destination that is the whole point, but rather the journey itself right?
> 
> 
> *Q 4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A In college I studied art, and engineering, I am a devout Christian, that has lived in Texas and Arizona for the last quarter century. I take my influences from classical arts, architecture, industrial design, religious themes, and of course Southwestern / Mexican Rustic themes. Aside from that the online communities I am involved in such as Lumberjocks have given me great inspirations, and helped me to set some pretty lofty goals!
> 
> 
> *Q 5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> A Working in a garage based workshop in a suburban setting in Texas means that I am within close proximity to my neighbors bedroom walls, and it is HOT. I have been running air conditioning as long as I can to cool the shop down, and THEN run the power tools for as short of a period as I can. I use hand tools to the best of my ability. So much so that my jointer is getting lonely… My current project is wiring a sub panel and circuits in the shop, and insulating the walls. That has been years in the making and I am excited about getting it finished.
> 
> 
> *Q 6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> A There are so many rewards to being a hobby woodworker, but for me probably the greatest is knowing I am carrying on and hopefully passing down a great family tradition.
> 
> 
> *Q 7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> A I tend to get a little grief because I have a shop full of cheap tools, but I have to say that the title of favorite tool is a toss up between my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw setup, and my Central Machinery 12×36 cast iron lathe… The lathe is more fun to use, but the table saw is really the heart of my shop…. It's so hard to pick a winner between those two!
> 
> 
> *Q 8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> A I have to say still, the simple Cross Mantle Clock that I made as an anniversary gift for my wife. It's pretty straight forward construction, but it is so beautiful to look at, and I really put my heart into every single piece I make for her…
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> A I would contradict the guys that have dropped a ton of money into top dollar iron and tell them don't worry about having the biggest or fanciest tools. Use what works best for you, and enjoy the process. Now mind you, my advice is pointless for a pro, but for a hobby woodworker, this is supposed to be fun right? Get advice on what you are doing, and don't rush the project. Rush jobs come out bad and are no fun. You don't see guys going out to go fly fishing and try to rush to catch a couple of fish so they can go right back to work do you? Enjoy it, and if you can, enjoy the process with a friend or family member…
> 
> 
> *Q 10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> A I stumbled on here during a visit to The Wood Whisperer site. I keep coming back because of the people, and the projects I see completed here. This site has about the busiest completed projects section of any woodworking site I know of…
> 
> 
> Thanks to dbhost for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview. (Good luck with the re-doing of your shop!)


Okay I am blushing now…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

MsDebbieP said:


> *dbhost*
> 
> This interview with dbhost is from the October 2012 issue of our Lj eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> A While I came back to woodworking in my late 30s, I have been working with wood since I was about 5 years old when my grandpa gave me a Cub Scout knife for Christmas. I took immediately to carving rockets, bugs, faces and other items into small bits of wood, limb pieces that came off the trees on our property etc… I loved wood shop class in Jr. High and High School.
> 
> 
> *Q 2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> A My dad is a woodworker, my grandpa, my great uncles on back as many generations back as family records go. I guess you could say it is genetic. I was raised to believe it is better to build than buy if you have the capacity.
> 
> 
> *Q 3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> A From the beginning carving with that old Cub Scout knife, which I still happen to have by the way, until now, my woodworking has grown in fits and starts. I was very active in woodworking, and wood shop until I got out of high school, and then a 20 year dry spell until I actually married my lovely wife in 2007. The interest never left, but she is very supportive, and actually likes what comes out of the shop. She has helped me hunt for the bargains, put up with the wood chips in my pockets, and even given me ideas for projects. I have a long way to go still, but sometimes, it's not the destination that is the whole point, but rather the journey itself right?
> 
> 
> *Q 4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A In college I studied art, and engineering, I am a devout Christian, that has lived in Texas and Arizona for the last quarter century. I take my influences from classical arts, architecture, industrial design, religious themes, and of course Southwestern / Mexican Rustic themes. Aside from that the online communities I am involved in such as Lumberjocks have given me great inspirations, and helped me to set some pretty lofty goals!
> 
> 
> *Q 5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> A Working in a garage based workshop in a suburban setting in Texas means that I am within close proximity to my neighbors bedroom walls, and it is HOT. I have been running air conditioning as long as I can to cool the shop down, and THEN run the power tools for as short of a period as I can. I use hand tools to the best of my ability. So much so that my jointer is getting lonely… My current project is wiring a sub panel and circuits in the shop, and insulating the walls. That has been years in the making and I am excited about getting it finished.
> 
> 
> *Q 6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> A There are so many rewards to being a hobby woodworker, but for me probably the greatest is knowing I am carrying on and hopefully passing down a great family tradition.
> 
> 
> *Q 7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> A I tend to get a little grief because I have a shop full of cheap tools, but I have to say that the title of favorite tool is a toss up between my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw setup, and my Central Machinery 12×36 cast iron lathe… The lathe is more fun to use, but the table saw is really the heart of my shop…. It's so hard to pick a winner between those two!
> 
> 
> *Q 8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> A I have to say still, the simple Cross Mantle Clock that I made as an anniversary gift for my wife. It's pretty straight forward construction, but it is so beautiful to look at, and I really put my heart into every single piece I make for her…
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> A I would contradict the guys that have dropped a ton of money into top dollar iron and tell them don't worry about having the biggest or fanciest tools. Use what works best for you, and enjoy the process. Now mind you, my advice is pointless for a pro, but for a hobby woodworker, this is supposed to be fun right? Get advice on what you are doing, and don't rush the project. Rush jobs come out bad and are no fun. You don't see guys going out to go fly fishing and try to rush to catch a couple of fish so they can go right back to work do you? Enjoy it, and if you can, enjoy the process with a friend or family member…
> 
> 
> *Q 10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> A I stumbled on here during a visit to The Wood Whisperer site. I keep coming back because of the people, and the projects I see completed here. This site has about the busiest completed projects section of any woodworking site I know of…
> 
> 
> Thanks to dbhost for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview. (Good luck with the re-doing of your shop!)


Don't blush. It isn't any worse than mine ;-)


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *dbhost*
> 
> This interview with dbhost is from the October 2012 issue of our Lj eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> A While I came back to woodworking in my late 30s, I have been working with wood since I was about 5 years old when my grandpa gave me a Cub Scout knife for Christmas. I took immediately to carving rockets, bugs, faces and other items into small bits of wood, limb pieces that came off the trees on our property etc… I loved wood shop class in Jr. High and High School.
> 
> 
> *Q 2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> A My dad is a woodworker, my grandpa, my great uncles on back as many generations back as family records go. I guess you could say it is genetic. I was raised to believe it is better to build than buy if you have the capacity.
> 
> 
> *Q 3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> A From the beginning carving with that old Cub Scout knife, which I still happen to have by the way, until now, my woodworking has grown in fits and starts. I was very active in woodworking, and wood shop until I got out of high school, and then a 20 year dry spell until I actually married my lovely wife in 2007. The interest never left, but she is very supportive, and actually likes what comes out of the shop. She has helped me hunt for the bargains, put up with the wood chips in my pockets, and even given me ideas for projects. I have a long way to go still, but sometimes, it's not the destination that is the whole point, but rather the journey itself right?
> 
> 
> *Q 4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A In college I studied art, and engineering, I am a devout Christian, that has lived in Texas and Arizona for the last quarter century. I take my influences from classical arts, architecture, industrial design, religious themes, and of course Southwestern / Mexican Rustic themes. Aside from that the online communities I am involved in such as Lumberjocks have given me great inspirations, and helped me to set some pretty lofty goals!
> 
> 
> *Q 5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> A Working in a garage based workshop in a suburban setting in Texas means that I am within close proximity to my neighbors bedroom walls, and it is HOT. I have been running air conditioning as long as I can to cool the shop down, and THEN run the power tools for as short of a period as I can. I use hand tools to the best of my ability. So much so that my jointer is getting lonely… My current project is wiring a sub panel and circuits in the shop, and insulating the walls. That has been years in the making and I am excited about getting it finished.
> 
> 
> *Q 6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> A There are so many rewards to being a hobby woodworker, but for me probably the greatest is knowing I am carrying on and hopefully passing down a great family tradition.
> 
> 
> *Q 7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> A I tend to get a little grief because I have a shop full of cheap tools, but I have to say that the title of favorite tool is a toss up between my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw setup, and my Central Machinery 12×36 cast iron lathe… The lathe is more fun to use, but the table saw is really the heart of my shop…. It's so hard to pick a winner between those two!
> 
> 
> *Q 8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> A I have to say still, the simple Cross Mantle Clock that I made as an anniversary gift for my wife. It's pretty straight forward construction, but it is so beautiful to look at, and I really put my heart into every single piece I make for her…
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> A I would contradict the guys that have dropped a ton of money into top dollar iron and tell them don't worry about having the biggest or fanciest tools. Use what works best for you, and enjoy the process. Now mind you, my advice is pointless for a pro, but for a hobby woodworker, this is supposed to be fun right? Get advice on what you are doing, and don't rush the project. Rush jobs come out bad and are no fun. You don't see guys going out to go fly fishing and try to rush to catch a couple of fish so they can go right back to work do you? Enjoy it, and if you can, enjoy the process with a friend or family member…
> 
> 
> *Q 10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> A I stumbled on here during a visit to The Wood Whisperer site. I keep coming back because of the people, and the projects I see completed here. This site has about the busiest completed projects section of any woodworking site I know of…
> 
> 
> Thanks to dbhost for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview. (Good luck with the re-doing of your shop!)


nice interview

it amazes me 
the diversity
of woodworkers
and their paths
thru this wonderful craft

glad you stuck with it DB
and thanks for sharing your journey

and debbie
we owe you so much
for herding us so well
and watching over us

thank you


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *dbhost*
> 
> This interview with dbhost is from the October 2012 issue of our Lj eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> A While I came back to woodworking in my late 30s, I have been working with wood since I was about 5 years old when my grandpa gave me a Cub Scout knife for Christmas. I took immediately to carving rockets, bugs, faces and other items into small bits of wood, limb pieces that came off the trees on our property etc… I loved wood shop class in Jr. High and High School.
> 
> 
> *Q 2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> A My dad is a woodworker, my grandpa, my great uncles on back as many generations back as family records go. I guess you could say it is genetic. I was raised to believe it is better to build than buy if you have the capacity.
> 
> 
> *Q 3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> A From the beginning carving with that old Cub Scout knife, which I still happen to have by the way, until now, my woodworking has grown in fits and starts. I was very active in woodworking, and wood shop until I got out of high school, and then a 20 year dry spell until I actually married my lovely wife in 2007. The interest never left, but she is very supportive, and actually likes what comes out of the shop. She has helped me hunt for the bargains, put up with the wood chips in my pockets, and even given me ideas for projects. I have a long way to go still, but sometimes, it's not the destination that is the whole point, but rather the journey itself right?
> 
> 
> *Q 4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A In college I studied art, and engineering, I am a devout Christian, that has lived in Texas and Arizona for the last quarter century. I take my influences from classical arts, architecture, industrial design, religious themes, and of course Southwestern / Mexican Rustic themes. Aside from that the online communities I am involved in such as Lumberjocks have given me great inspirations, and helped me to set some pretty lofty goals!
> 
> 
> *Q 5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> A Working in a garage based workshop in a suburban setting in Texas means that I am within close proximity to my neighbors bedroom walls, and it is HOT. I have been running air conditioning as long as I can to cool the shop down, and THEN run the power tools for as short of a period as I can. I use hand tools to the best of my ability. So much so that my jointer is getting lonely… My current project is wiring a sub panel and circuits in the shop, and insulating the walls. That has been years in the making and I am excited about getting it finished.
> 
> 
> *Q 6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> A There are so many rewards to being a hobby woodworker, but for me probably the greatest is knowing I am carrying on and hopefully passing down a great family tradition.
> 
> 
> *Q 7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> A I tend to get a little grief because I have a shop full of cheap tools, but I have to say that the title of favorite tool is a toss up between my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw setup, and my Central Machinery 12×36 cast iron lathe… The lathe is more fun to use, but the table saw is really the heart of my shop…. It's so hard to pick a winner between those two!
> 
> 
> *Q 8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> A I have to say still, the simple Cross Mantle Clock that I made as an anniversary gift for my wife. It's pretty straight forward construction, but it is so beautiful to look at, and I really put my heart into every single piece I make for her…
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> A I would contradict the guys that have dropped a ton of money into top dollar iron and tell them don't worry about having the biggest or fanciest tools. Use what works best for you, and enjoy the process. Now mind you, my advice is pointless for a pro, but for a hobby woodworker, this is supposed to be fun right? Get advice on what you are doing, and don't rush the project. Rush jobs come out bad and are no fun. You don't see guys going out to go fly fishing and try to rush to catch a couple of fish so they can go right back to work do you? Enjoy it, and if you can, enjoy the process with a friend or family member…
> 
> 
> *Q 10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> A I stumbled on here during a visit to The Wood Whisperer site. I keep coming back because of the people, and the projects I see completed here. This site has about the busiest completed projects section of any woodworking site I know of…
> 
> 
> Thanks to dbhost for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview. (Good luck with the re-doing of your shop!)


Very good interview…

Thank you both.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *dbhost*
> 
> This interview with dbhost is from the October 2012 issue of our Lj eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> A While I came back to woodworking in my late 30s, I have been working with wood since I was about 5 years old when my grandpa gave me a Cub Scout knife for Christmas. I took immediately to carving rockets, bugs, faces and other items into small bits of wood, limb pieces that came off the trees on our property etc… I loved wood shop class in Jr. High and High School.
> 
> 
> *Q 2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> A My dad is a woodworker, my grandpa, my great uncles on back as many generations back as family records go. I guess you could say it is genetic. I was raised to believe it is better to build than buy if you have the capacity.
> 
> 
> *Q 3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> A From the beginning carving with that old Cub Scout knife, which I still happen to have by the way, until now, my woodworking has grown in fits and starts. I was very active in woodworking, and wood shop until I got out of high school, and then a 20 year dry spell until I actually married my lovely wife in 2007. The interest never left, but she is very supportive, and actually likes what comes out of the shop. She has helped me hunt for the bargains, put up with the wood chips in my pockets, and even given me ideas for projects. I have a long way to go still, but sometimes, it's not the destination that is the whole point, but rather the journey itself right?
> 
> 
> *Q 4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A In college I studied art, and engineering, I am a devout Christian, that has lived in Texas and Arizona for the last quarter century. I take my influences from classical arts, architecture, industrial design, religious themes, and of course Southwestern / Mexican Rustic themes. Aside from that the online communities I am involved in such as Lumberjocks have given me great inspirations, and helped me to set some pretty lofty goals!
> 
> 
> *Q 5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> A Working in a garage based workshop in a suburban setting in Texas means that I am within close proximity to my neighbors bedroom walls, and it is HOT. I have been running air conditioning as long as I can to cool the shop down, and THEN run the power tools for as short of a period as I can. I use hand tools to the best of my ability. So much so that my jointer is getting lonely… My current project is wiring a sub panel and circuits in the shop, and insulating the walls. That has been years in the making and I am excited about getting it finished.
> 
> 
> *Q 6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> A There are so many rewards to being a hobby woodworker, but for me probably the greatest is knowing I am carrying on and hopefully passing down a great family tradition.
> 
> 
> *Q 7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> A I tend to get a little grief because I have a shop full of cheap tools, but I have to say that the title of favorite tool is a toss up between my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw setup, and my Central Machinery 12×36 cast iron lathe… The lathe is more fun to use, but the table saw is really the heart of my shop…. It's so hard to pick a winner between those two!
> 
> 
> *Q 8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> A I have to say still, the simple Cross Mantle Clock that I made as an anniversary gift for my wife. It's pretty straight forward construction, but it is so beautiful to look at, and I really put my heart into every single piece I make for her…
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> A I would contradict the guys that have dropped a ton of money into top dollar iron and tell them don't worry about having the biggest or fanciest tools. Use what works best for you, and enjoy the process. Now mind you, my advice is pointless for a pro, but for a hobby woodworker, this is supposed to be fun right? Get advice on what you are doing, and don't rush the project. Rush jobs come out bad and are no fun. You don't see guys going out to go fly fishing and try to rush to catch a couple of fish so they can go right back to work do you? Enjoy it, and if you can, enjoy the process with a friend or family member…
> 
> 
> *Q 10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> A I stumbled on here during a visit to The Wood Whisperer site. I keep coming back because of the people, and the projects I see completed here. This site has about the busiest completed projects section of any woodworking site I know of…
> 
> 
> Thanks to dbhost for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview. (Good luck with the re-doing of your shop!)


Gr8 interview. Nice to know you.


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *dbhost*
> 
> This interview with dbhost is from the October 2012 issue of our Lj eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> A While I came back to woodworking in my late 30s, I have been working with wood since I was about 5 years old when my grandpa gave me a Cub Scout knife for Christmas. I took immediately to carving rockets, bugs, faces and other items into small bits of wood, limb pieces that came off the trees on our property etc… I loved wood shop class in Jr. High and High School.
> 
> 
> *Q 2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> A My dad is a woodworker, my grandpa, my great uncles on back as many generations back as family records go. I guess you could say it is genetic. I was raised to believe it is better to build than buy if you have the capacity.
> 
> 
> *Q 3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> A From the beginning carving with that old Cub Scout knife, which I still happen to have by the way, until now, my woodworking has grown in fits and starts. I was very active in woodworking, and wood shop until I got out of high school, and then a 20 year dry spell until I actually married my lovely wife in 2007. The interest never left, but she is very supportive, and actually likes what comes out of the shop. She has helped me hunt for the bargains, put up with the wood chips in my pockets, and even given me ideas for projects. I have a long way to go still, but sometimes, it's not the destination that is the whole point, but rather the journey itself right?
> 
> 
> *Q 4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> A In college I studied art, and engineering, I am a devout Christian, that has lived in Texas and Arizona for the last quarter century. I take my influences from classical arts, architecture, industrial design, religious themes, and of course Southwestern / Mexican Rustic themes. Aside from that the online communities I am involved in such as Lumberjocks have given me great inspirations, and helped me to set some pretty lofty goals!
> 
> 
> *Q 5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> A Working in a garage based workshop in a suburban setting in Texas means that I am within close proximity to my neighbors bedroom walls, and it is HOT. I have been running air conditioning as long as I can to cool the shop down, and THEN run the power tools for as short of a period as I can. I use hand tools to the best of my ability. So much so that my jointer is getting lonely… My current project is wiring a sub panel and circuits in the shop, and insulating the walls. That has been years in the making and I am excited about getting it finished.
> 
> 
> *Q 6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> A There are so many rewards to being a hobby woodworker, but for me probably the greatest is knowing I am carrying on and hopefully passing down a great family tradition.
> 
> 
> *Q 7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> A I tend to get a little grief because I have a shop full of cheap tools, but I have to say that the title of favorite tool is a toss up between my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw setup, and my Central Machinery 12×36 cast iron lathe… The lathe is more fun to use, but the table saw is really the heart of my shop…. It's so hard to pick a winner between those two!
> 
> 
> *Q 8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> A I have to say still, the simple Cross Mantle Clock that I made as an anniversary gift for my wife. It's pretty straight forward construction, but it is so beautiful to look at, and I really put my heart into every single piece I make for her…
> 
> 
> 
> *Q 9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> A I would contradict the guys that have dropped a ton of money into top dollar iron and tell them don't worry about having the biggest or fanciest tools. Use what works best for you, and enjoy the process. Now mind you, my advice is pointless for a pro, but for a hobby woodworker, this is supposed to be fun right? Get advice on what you are doing, and don't rush the project. Rush jobs come out bad and are no fun. You don't see guys going out to go fly fishing and try to rush to catch a couple of fish so they can go right back to work do you? Enjoy it, and if you can, enjoy the process with a friend or family member…
> 
> 
> *Q 10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> A I stumbled on here during a visit to The Wood Whisperer site. I keep coming back because of the people, and the projects I see completed here. This site has about the busiest completed projects section of any woodworking site I know of…
> 
> 
> Thanks to dbhost for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview. (Good luck with the re-doing of your shop!)


*Thanks Debbie!

For another awesome interview!

Also a very nice response, dbhost*


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Grizzman*

This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag










*1. How did you first get started:* 
When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.


*#2. What initially caught your interest?*
What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.

*#3. Tell us about your history*
So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country. 
We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better. 
I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.


*#4. What inspires you?*
The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.


*#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences. 
The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.

*#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.

*#7. What is your favourite tool?*
The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.


*#8. What is your favourite creation?*
I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.


*#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better. 
Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.


*#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here. 
When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks. 
~Grizzman

Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Super interview Bob 
I'm glad your here ,I'm privileged to call you my friend .Thanks for all of your input on LJs your always on a good steady course of positive comments and wonderful "Grizz style" projects, keep em coming buddy.


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


A great interview with a great guy! Not only a talented woodworker but one of the nicest people I know. I am proud to call Bob my friend! He always made me feel welcome here at Lumberjocks and gives so much of himself to the people here and in his life. Glad to see you get some recognition! 

Sheila


----------



## Toolz

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Great Interview and great story!


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Very GOOD!

Thank you.


----------



## dbhost

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Great interview!


----------



## longgone

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


What a nice journey of an interview Grizzman…! I am a person of few words when it comes to typing but talk alot when looking someone in the eyes. You have done a great written interview and expressed your journey in an enjoyable style… it is most enlightening and interesting.


----------



## cranbrook2

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Nice interview Grizzman !


----------



## degoose

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


I felt like I was with you on your journey… a certainly interesting and entertaining interview…Good for you…


----------



## DocSavage45

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Thanks for telling your story. Filled in the blanks! It's all about the wood…LOL!


----------



## decoustudio

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


We love you GRIZZMAN!


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


a great journey 
and outlook grizz

all the roads lead to the shop
and more wonderful projects

keep 'em coming


----------



## davidmicraig

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


As Mike would've said "Hey you old mudhen, see you finally made the front page"  Great interview grizz. Wonderful story and great advice to folks just getting into the craft.

David


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


david you just made my day…im almost crying, i love that guy, and i miss him, yea he would say that to me and i loved him, we had several good talks on the phone and he was a guy who wanted to help others and he also carried some things that weighed on his soul, but, thanks everyone for your kind remarks, all of you have touched my life and im so thankful that i know you all, we all love wood work and at the same time ive gotten to know about your lives, your wants, and also your problems, and through lumberjocks, were all able to help each other, in so many ways…you folks are the best…grizz


----------



## ellen35

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


What a wonderful story. i am proud to call you my friend.
You have captured the essence of the craft.
Ellen


----------



## SPalm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Thanks for carrying on for all these years.
Please carry on some more.

I miss the dress.
Steve


----------



## craftsman on the lake

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Lots of great info my friend. Good to know you better!


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Thanks Bob, for being the Grizz.

You have many friends here and Lumberjocks is a better place with you in it.

Proud to be your buddy, buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Not that you are through learning, but you are now one of the instructors that we all look up to. Well done interview.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Super interview by a well-deserving LJ! Grizz, you've contributed greatly to this website.

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Gr8 interview. You've said it all very well


----------



## mafe

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Hi Grizz,
Wonderful story, good reading.
I love beeing here with you and always get a smile on my face when reading all your kind comments.
You are one of - stay that way.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Great interview, Grizz.

Lee


----------



## justoneofme

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Hi Grizzman … it was enjoyable reading this interview! Great getting to 'know you better'!!


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


*A terrific interview Grizz!*

Dick


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grizzman*
> 
> This interview with Grizzman is from the November 2012 issue of our eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started:*
> When i was in high school i took a shop class that i fell in love with; i have always enjoyed making or fixing things and this class opened up my world to wood working. I made three things that year, one was a large trunk -like box; it was made from plywood that I stained and gave to my mother; the second thing I had made was a cutting board, and the third thing was a table made from 2×4 and it had a tile top. I gave that to my sister and she still has it to this day. That was my beginning and it sorta fell off at that point and i didnt get back to wood working until i was in my late thirty's and then the journey really started to take off.
> 
> 
> *#2. What initially caught your interest?*
> What caught my interest at first were the power tools. I was exposed to utilitarian type of woodworking at first; I was involved with maintenance where i worked and made things like shelving units and office type of furniture; the miter saw and the router were my first tools then i purchased a bench top table saw. i thought i was really set; little did i know there was a whole different world of wood working yet to be discovered.
> 
> *#3. Tell us about your history*
> So from the point of my beginning to where i am now has been quite an unexpected trip; as i stated above i had three major power tools, my shop consisted of a small bedroom that was free to use. It was very small, maybe 6×10, and if I tried to do any project that had any size to it, oh was that a challenge, the room was so small. Luckily for me I had not been exposed to what a real shop was suppose to be like or i would have been so depressed, but the winds of change were blowing and i was going to experience true happiness. This small shop was in my home in alaska and with my health changing and my wife's mother needing help, we packed up and came back to the lower 48. Two other tools i had were a compressor and a nail gun, i had traded a fellow worker a 44 magnum hand gun for the nail gun - that was a life changing tool, for when we got settled here in alabama, it was the tool that built my small empire here in the country.
> We were at my mother in laws home which my wife had been raised in her whole life, a nice place on 2 acres, but as we soon found out, we needed our own place and as soon as possible, so it all began, and the first thing that happened was i ordered the materials to build my shop and my home. I had stacks of lumber everywhere, but the shop was the first thing i built. It's 22 by 32 with 10 foot ceilings. I had an electrician hang the lights and wire the place. I had planned where all the major tools would be located, so he wired 220 where i needed it and outlets about every 4 feet on all four walls; I have a 220 amp service to the shop, so plenty of room to expand if needed. I went to Montgomery to a delta dealer with 5,000 dollars in my pocket and i had a ball….i ordered my table saw, my 15 inch planer , my dust collection, a mortiser, and a scroll saw. They brought it and I set the table saw right in the middle of the room and placed everything else; I stood there and looked at my shop and i was in heaven…from an 8×10 room to almost 700sq feet…life could not be better.
> I then turned my attention to the house, and with lots of help from our church family i was able to build us a comfy little 1200 sq foot home, and i had furniture to build, the whole shop to get set up and that is all i had to do, no worries of a job; i could not be happier. Any chance i had to collect old wood i took it. I was given a whole house to dismantle and salvage all the wood; the whole house was the old southern yellow heart pine, walls, floors and ceilings were 1×4 t and g , floor joists, ceiling joists, large beams, every window or door opening was a 5×5 on each side. I ended up using all the t and g for the inside of my home. so i collected wood from any source i could; when storms took down large red cedar trees, i had them milled and it went on and on, i now have wood stores to last through the millennium.
> 
> 
> *#4. What inspires you?*
> The main thing that inspires me in my wood creations is the wood, i think that it can be mixed and used together. I look at color and what is going on in each piece. I have over 80 projects now that were created since i have found lumber jocks and i have used hardwood with soft woods and really have no rules. I think that I've been blessed with the ability to make my creations and have my own style. I've had many comments from my buddies here that when they see my project that I have posted that they know its from me; so i guess i have my own style and its mostly on the rustic side, but i love wood. For me there are some spiritual connections and I feel fortunate to have been blessed with the ability to use what God has created, and its a part of who i am now, anytime i go somewhere, i look at the wood and how it was used.
> 
> 
> *#5. What challenges have you met along the way?*
> The challenges i have met along my journey is learning everything that is available to enhance my wood work. I learned that wood working was done mainly with hand tools, and all that is involved with that is just mind blowing. When i see carvings from days gone by, things made by wood working artists, shows me there are so many paths here, even though most of what I do is from power tools. If I could go back and start over, i could have leaned heavily on the hand tool side. I love and enjoy the power tools as they are needed in today's world where things are fast paced and they're a blessing to help us create, but i would really enjoy a slower time where the use of hand tools would let you really become more connected to the wood then power tools allow. But all wood workers have there preferences.
> The other challenge is learning all the different types of joinery and for me that is going to be a long one; I still have many things to learn there and what is most enjoying about the use of joinery is just going to it. I use all the resources available to learn how to do different types of joints and where there best to be used, i just jump right in and work at it until i have it.
> 
> *#6. What has been your greatest reward?*
> My greatest reward that I have gotten from my woodworking is the love that has come back to me from those who have gotten something that I have made for them. Of coarse I have many pieces of furniture in my home that I have made and I see it every day, and I'm fortunate to have been able to do that, so seeing what i have made is enjoyable, but the best reward is knowing I've made someone happy with what I have given them.
> 
> *#7. What is your favourite tool?*
> The most favorite tool for me is my planer. I use old wood for most of what I do and when I first started wood working, i was using the old southern yellow heart pine. It was dirty and dark and no way to tell what it really looked like. When i ran the firat piece of it through the planer, I was like a kid in a candy store…to me its one of the most beautiful woods ever, and so seeing wood revealed from going through the planer is the best.
> 
> 
> *#8. What is your favourite creation?*
> I have many wonderful things I've made that have lots of wood in it to show off, but the one piece that I have made is my headboard. I've always wanted a huge headboard made with logs and beautiful wood, and another favorite wood for me is red cedar. My headboard is made from cedar logs and cedar wood that I glued together to make the center piece of the bed. This i get to see every day and it has art work from my sister and there is a story from the bears that are on there, and any time i have someone new see my home, i have to explain the headboard.
> 
> 
> *#9. What advice would you give to new woodworkers?*
> Well I think the first thing I would tell them is to reach for perfection in there work. Whichever route they take with wood working, whether it be hand tools or power tools, whether it be carving or making decorative boxes, strive to do your best. Of coarse there will be mistakes and they will look back and find every little flaw there is, and that is good, if it drives them to do better.
> Lumberjocks is to me the best resource there is for learning wood working. Whether it's learning to make dovetails or how to do certain joinery, its all here. Look at the best projects that you like, study how they made it and how they used the woods. Every person has their own style, likes and dislikes, but with as much that is available here, you can learn it all; send PM's to those you like and ask questions, and dont give up. Wood working is fun and it's something that takes time to learn and feel comfortable with. Some take to it right away - its a given talent - and others sometimes struggle, but if you really want it, work for it until you get it. Sometimes your wood will make it, other times you just put it in the stove and start over, but don't give up until you're happy with it. It takes time and experience. It's a journey, enjoy it along the way, and don't be in a hurry. So many things to learn; it's so much fun and when you have made that piece that took many hours of patience and newly learned skills, you will have achievement, and you're one step further to a life time of learning. That is one of the best things i love about wood working, so many things to learn.
> 
> 
> *#10. How did you find LumberJocks.com?*
> i found LumberJocks doing a search for a wood working project, and it took me to someone's gallery. To me it was like finding the holy of hollies of wood working, the MECA, a gold mine. For days i looked and looked at all the projects and was amazed at what i saw. I could not believe I had found so much talent in one place. And then i had the guts to post in a conversation, and from there on, it was one of the best finds ever. I've made friends that i never would have made otherwise, and I've learned more here than I could have anywhere else. I come back because of the people I know and the class of wood working that is here.
> When i joined there were 8,000 members, and we have gone from that to where we are today, over 51,000 members. If you really want to learn, this is the place and if you need inspiration on a new project, you will find it here, regardless of the bumps and bruises along the way; I love LumberJocks.
> ~Grizzman
> 
> Thanks to Grizzman for taking the time to share his story with us!


Great interview, Grizz!!


----------



## MsDebbieP

*gfadvm*

This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.



*2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.



*3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality 
projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).

For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.



*4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".



*5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.



*6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.



*7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.



Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


----------



## superdav721

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Nice Andy, thanks for the little look at your woodworking.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


A great interview. I think Andy nailed the whole thing about woodworking and anything else we do. He has sure done some fine projects and I seemed to have missed most of them while away. Now I will have to check out his projects page.

Andy with his cowboy background reminds me of an older bank guard where I worked about 40 years ago. He had been a cowboy on the great King ranch in Texas for quite awhile, and he told me many stories, mainly involving horses. He obviously had a deep love and respect for them, and maybe hated a few too.


----------



## donwilwol

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


A good read and great projects.


----------



## JesseTutt

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


I always enjoy reading how others became interested in woodworking and how they learned the woodworking skill. Keep up the interviews.


----------



## DIYaholic

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Andy,
Although you find inspiration amongst the pages and people of LJs, I'm inspired by you and your projects. A great story of your WW journey. Keep up the good, err, GREAT work and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## mojapitt

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


You are one of the true pillars of the site. Before I knew you, your box was the first thing I hit favorite on. Your work is as sincere as you are.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Andy, that was a nice interview. It's a good way to get to know you better.

Thanks, MsDebbie. Keep these interviews coming.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


well done andy

you are an inspiration to us all
and regardless of the time spent
we are all apprentices
every time we go into the shop


----------



## jap

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


thanks


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Gr8 interview Andy. I knew there was a good reason I liked you and your projects and such…lol As your cowboy status, here was/is my all time hero









May you build many more boxes and projects, cuz, I and many more will be watchin.


----------



## ShaneA

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Thanks for sharing Andy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Nice to read your interview Andy.
I think I'll come on over and hang out in your shop for a few weeks. 
Maybe I can learn a thing or two from you. 
I always enjoy seeing your work.
I've seen you take what seemed like simple items and turn them into works of art. 
Can't wait to see what you come up with in the future.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


well done Andy, always enjoy your post and projects ,your honesty and attention to detail is inspiring


----------



## REK

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Nice interview Andy, I thought you were a cowboy!!! 
Rodger, how I use to love Roy Rodgers… One of my
heroes too.


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Nice interview. Thanks for sharing your story Andy.


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Well done Ms Debbie and well done Andy.
The kudos you are receiving here are certainly well deserved as you are one of the constants on the LJ's site and a positive influence for any "newbies" who might be fortunate enough to view your work. 
A good man and a fine woodworker.
Congrats on a great interview.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


*Roger... Me too...

Happy Trails to you... Until we meet again...*


----------



## ArlinEastman

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Andy

You are an awesome guy and friend. This is a well desirved interview on an outstanding individual. Thank you for the donation of some of your great boxes.

Arlin+


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Thanks for all the kind comments but honestly I was humbled and very flattered to be asked to do this as I still consier myself way down on the woodworking "learning curve". You guys are my heros and inspiration. There are too many of you to thank individually but I want you all to know this means a lot to me!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Andy,

We certainly never thought you were just starting out. If that's the case, you certainly do learn quickly because your projects are terrific! Your church pew revision was one of our favorites, but your boxes (especially all the original hinges) are excellent, too.

Thanks for a good interview, Debbie and Andy.

L/W


----------



## Boxguy

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


*Ms Debbie,* Andy is a perfect choice for this venue and interview.

*Andy,* I enjoyed reading your interview. It is a well-deserved recognition of your contributions to the site. Your comments are unfailingly positive and encouraging. And any criticisms are spot on and useful.

I always enjoy your posting and have eagerly looked forward to seeing your work progress and evolve as you keep finding new problems to solve and delve ever deeper into the mystery of box making. Your ability to have a modest, detached assessment of yourself in the midst of this process is one of the nicest features of your writing persona. You are inspiring to many of us and I sometimes ask myself…"What would Andy say about this?"...as a way of moderating my responses and comments. Keep boxing and keep posting; you are much admired.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


As far as being way down on the learning curve of woodworking, I feel that while there is a learning curve to woodworking, it is not the skill level, but the passion put into it that makes ones work good, or great.


----------



## rance

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


I look at Andy like I look at John Wayne. Lots of integrity, and you could trust him with anything. Nice interview.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Thanks, Andy! Great Interview, Ms.Debbie!


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


*Thanks, Andy! For the GREAT INTERVIEW!

I also enjoyed looking at your creations!

And also thanks! to you for doing these interviews! Ms Debbie!*


----------



## longgone

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Your box making is very excellent Andy and you most certainly deseve the recognition and all of the fine comments we all send to you.
I was watching this video of horses itbrought you to mind…Excellent and beautiful horses…just like your boxes…


----------



## DocSavage45

MsDebbieP said:


> *gfadvm*
> 
> This interview with gfadvm is from the January 2013 issue of our LJ eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> I got started in WW because I needed a new indoor activity. I made bits and spurs for many years until the saddle shop where I sold them closed due to the death of the owner. I thought that I might enjoy WW even though I had zero experience and no WW tools.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw and mitersaw and attacked some piles of scrap. I made some stuff for our house that my wife deemed acceptable. After my dad died I salvaged a bunch of lumber from his barn and made some tall folding chairs. They were a lot of fun and to my suprise, people wanted to buy them! I have always insisted that my hobbies pay their own way so this inspired me. I bought more/better tools as I sold more chairs and built jigs, router table, sleds, etc. I found Lj when looking for WW information and I've been hooked ever since. I am a total beginner and everything I know about woodworking, I learned on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> The projects posted inspire me to try to improve my skills. My greatest challenge has been trying to create quality
> projects without having a lot of expensive tools. The solution seems to lie in setting up all my tools to maximize their accuracy (and practicing on a lot of scrap).
> 
> For some reason I really enjoy working with difficult or "flawed" woods. I try to let the wood dictate what it wants to be and have become addicted to building boxes. I can't explain my fascination with boxes but I think it is because they are always an exercise in problem solving.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> I honestly don't have a favorite tool but I am definately a "power tool guy".
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> There is something very satisfying about starting with a log and ending up with a decent project.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> I have a real fascination with wooden hinges and live edges thanks to all the help and inspiration I have received from my fellow LJs.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> As far as advice for newbies to WW, I am hardly qualified but I would say don't be afraid to try new things and ask advice from others. I bred, raised, trained, and showed reining horses for many years and I find a lot of parallels with WW: If you are going to better yourself you have to constantly challenge yourself and not be afraid to make mistakes and accept help from other people who are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Andy for taking the time to do this interview and for sharing his story with us!


Andy,

Late to your party. Congratulations. I really enjoy your journey. Ride on! I'm sort of a bruce Willis fan of Roy Rogers!


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Monte Pittman*

This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.



Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


----------



## alba

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Nice one Debbie & Monte

Jamie


----------



## hunter71

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview, I like them. It brings us all closer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


yes great interview Monte and thanks for #9 i do the same thing and that was great advice


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview, Monty. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it and found that I got to know you better because of it. Thanks.

MsDebbie, thanks for these interviews. Keep 'em coming.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jfk4032

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview and background to your woodworking journey Monte. You've become a nice online friend and your encouraging and supportive comments always are welcomed. Best wishes going forward to you and your family and your further growth into woodworking.


----------



## jjw5858

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview Monte! You inspire me for sure with all of your creative ideas!

All the best!

Joe


----------



## GerardoArg1

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview Monte!!! Your ideas be inspiration! Greetings from Argentine


----------



## dakotawood

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview Monte. I just want to add a side note as to the character of Monte. We found that we both live in SD. I had asked where he gets his beautiful wood that he uses for a lot of his projects. He then said that he was going to be in my part of the state to mill some trees and he offered to bring some wood for me. What a great gesture and a great person. Thanks Monte.


----------



## prattman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview Monte, your work and your encouragement inspire me. Thanks Debbie, love the interviews.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview, great guy, great woodworking and great humor. A model LJ, if ever there was one.


----------



## Grampa_Doodie

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Very nice interview you two. I especially like your answer to #6 Monte. I too have learned so much from this great community of woodworkers. I've never been a part of a nicer, more informative group of people than the I have with the members of LumberJocks.com.

Gramps.


----------



## WoodenFrog

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great one Debbie And Monte!!


----------



## luv2learn

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Monte, I can relate to your woodworking journey. In fact, I think many of us can. Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us. Thank you Debbie for organizing this format.

I have looked at project post of LJ's from over the globe and realize that the love of woodworking transends language and geography and gives us all a common bond.


----------



## longgone

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Excellent interview..It is always fun to learn more about what learning path and personal paths we all take…and besides, woodworkers are the upper level of quality people in this world.


----------



## eao2012

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Monte, luv2learn is right! I can relate with you because I was inspired to start woodworking for the same exact reason. I don't know why but the sheer beauty of the seemingly unlimited variety of woods amazes me. The first thing that catches my eye in anyone's project is posted here is the wood and how beautiful it is. Good luck in future projects!


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Very Nice Monte & Debbie!

COOL experiences…


----------



## donwilwol

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Excellent.


----------



## Momcanfixit

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Nice interview, it's been great getting to know you Monte.


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview. I'm proud to call you my friend and Lumberjocks is a better place because of you and people like you (always willing to share and genuinely interested in others). Hope you get that band mill up and running soon. I'm as excited about it as you are!


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview Deb. Nice work Monte & great story


----------



## degoose

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Very insightful….. great to hear how other folks enjoy LJs


----------



## LeeJ

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


great interview Monte!!

Lee


----------



## ShaneA

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArlinEastman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Great interview with an awesome guy.

Arlin


----------



## crowie

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Very good interview, appreciate the time & effort for our enjoyment & inside…..


----------



## Blackie_

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Very nice interview Monte


----------



## rance

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Nice interview my friend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Gr8 interview Deb. Glad to know you better, Monte. Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust


----------



## DocSavage45

MsDebbieP said:


> *Monte Pittman*
> 
> This interview with *Monte Pittman* is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> Partially from both parents believing that is you can make it for yourself, then do so. A lot from my mother. She helped build the dairy barn, house, corrals, made all the kitchen cabinets and living room furniture. At 83 she still does wood burned pictures as well as numerous other arts and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Really, when I started I would never have dreamed that I would even attempt many of the things that I am doing now. It comes down to: the further I went the further I wanted to go. Then when I found this site I realized that the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> When I started I was happy with a reasonably straight butt joint. I am still not very good at joints, but I am trying much harder. I stare at how seamless many of these folks make theirs and it continues to motivate me to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> The wood, plain and simple. I love seeing the wood and trying to imagine how I can use it so that I can display it's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> The need to learn vs the time to learn. I probably spend way too much time on LJ's studying everything. I look at every post to get ideas and to learn. Sometimes learning greatly cuts into sleep time, but I hope that this is what i do full-time in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Probably sounds corny, but my greatest reward has been the people I have met through this site and the information I have learned from them. Irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hard to say. I slab trees, so right now the chainsaw and soon to be bandsaw mill. It's the first time I get to see what the wood looks like. Christmas in every tree trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Very hard to say. At this point I still am thrilled with everything I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I find that virtually all of the mistakes I make are because of a lack of patience and trying to cut corners. You'll be much happier with the outcome if you take your time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Found it on an internet search. What keeps me coming back is the shear artistry of the people that are here and how absolutely wonderful most have been to talk to. It's like being able to have a conversation with Picaso. Even ones that I haven't talked to has been an inspiration to me. Evweything from Triferns turnings to Jeffros horse. Things I may never try, still inspire me to try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you to Monte for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview!


Late to your party Monte. LOL!


----------



## MsDebbieP

*StumpyNubs*

This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News. 









*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.

*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *

I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *

My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.

*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.

*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *

Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.

Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


----------



## mojapitt

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Excellent interview stumpy. Did you ever get your grandpa's saw?

As always, great job Debbie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Good show Stumpy, you deserve a cold one.


----------



## WoodenFrog

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Thank You, Stumpy and MsDebbieP!!!
I really enjoyed this interview, great job to you both!
Stumpy, I am adding you as a Buddy should have done it along time ago!!! Hope you do not mind!!
I second what Rex said but I think you both deserve a COLD ONE!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## DIYaholic

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


I proud to say that ' I knew Stumpy Nubs, waaaay back when…..


----------



## jap

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


great interview


----------



## superdav721

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Wow you had a rock collection..
Great interview Stumpy. I learned a bit more about you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


How do you get that orange Cheetos stain off of a piece of fine Douglas fir???


----------



## History

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


When are you going to do a interview with his cousin Dusty Lung ?


----------



## donwilwol

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Great interview


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Stumpy, I really enjoyed this interview and it was a great opportunity to get to know you better. Thanks.

Thanks for these interviews, MsDebbie. They're all good and they help us all get to know each other better.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Maggiepic

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Thanks for the "inside info" on Stumpy. It's great to hear how someone gets started and how they progressed in woodworking.

I catch on better with Doritos, rather than Cheetos….... :^)


----------



## RTex

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Great interview….thank you for sharing this story with us.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


stumpy great interview my friend


----------



## DocSavage45

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Really like the grandfather history story. And number 9 for people struggling. You have a patient wife…LOL!


----------



## Straightlines

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Stumpy, your story really resonates with my experience!

My grandfather was a hardcore woodworker (he was the son of a 7th generation cabinet maker), who had one of those early Craftsman RAS down in his basement workshop, and it was a seriously scary sucker (the saw of course). That workshop was a place of great mystique to all of the grand kids, and even as adults, whenever we visited my grandmother after Grandpa passed away, we all would go down there just to see the shop and touch the tools. He had a great workbench, and like you, this was one place where Grandpa would turn me loose w/ something from the scrap bin and any of the hand tools I wanted to use. No question, hammering was very satisfying, but I think my favorite activity was drilling with that old fashioned egg-beater style hand drill.

Nowadays, I recently bought a beast of a RAS, a 1958 14" Rockwell Delta Turret Arm Radial Arm Saw. Yes, it is kinda scary when I get up close and personal with it and hear the wind whistling off the blade, but I am dazzled by how the precision and accuracy of this 55-year old machine eclipses that of most modern tools. I have long worked without a workshop; but this is about to change, finally. Like you, I deeply value the ability to make most anything rather than buying it. And lastly, I agree that the hand plane is the most satisfying tool to use-that sound, the feel of a properly sharpened and set blade, and those beautiful, translucent paper thin curls of wood…ahhhh…..

Thanks for sharing your story-it really took me back to my earliest days as a woodworker at about age 4.


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Thanks for a great interview "Stumpy.." and MsDebbie!


----------



## DS

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Well done. Bravo!
Thanks for the insights-it made me smile today.


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Good interview my friend. Good to know where you came from. Now you may go have a "cold one". "You've earned it!" (couldn't help myself)


----------



## miketeri

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Thank you. I am a very new member, with little experience to boot. Anyway, enjoyed the interview, which reminded me that my neighbor has one of those green monsters. Not sure if it is a Rockwell Delta or Dewalt. It is big, and came from his father. My neighbor is in his mid-to-late 60's for sure, so it has some age. I ask about the bearings, and he replied they are tight.

-Mike


----------



## fleetphoot

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


After I cut off the first two fingers on my right hand while trying to freehand crosscut some white oak on my tablesaw, I realised I must be doing something wrong. Then, by the grace of God, I found Stumpy's site and since them I have been able to keep the rest of my fingers intact.

I have learned many things, such as not to test the sharpness of chisels by sliding your thumb across the tip, and looking up from the bottom of the drill press while boring a hole with a forstner bit.

My life has been good since discovering Stumpy, and I hope your's will too.

Best - Frank


----------



## fleetphoot

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


TIME - Time - time.

Not wood. That is what Stumpy is the master of. Look at all the videos. Stumpy has mastered time. He knows how to perform actions flawlessly which would hamper any normal human.
Does this mean Stumpy is not human? Hardly. You can see by his girth he enjoys eating, which is a human trait, and indicates his humanity.
The mastery of time is indicated by the skillful cuts and joins - not in the wood - but in the videos. The placement of tear jerking, heartfelt laments amidst powerful suggestions for accurate slicing and dicing of wood are unequaled even by greats such as Roy, Chris, & Moxon.
No one can be Stumpy but Stumpy and I'm glad for that. Too many Stumpys would be very confusing in a world already too confusing to begin with.
I vote for Stumpy to be the only one. Now and forever.

Peace - Frank


----------



## crowie

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Very encouraging interview and some top responses…...thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> This interview with StumpyNubs is from the March 2013 issue of our GT News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> I suppose I started like everyone else, with a hand saw and some old scrap 2X4's as a kid. I've told the story in my blog about my grandfather's big green monster. It was his 1950's Dewalt radial arm saw that he kept tucked in the corner of the basement with a blanket over it, waiting for the time he could retire and use it. We weren't allowed to go near the thing, which of course drew me to it. I grew up thinking that the ultimate hobby was making stuff out of wood with a radial arm saw.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I like the idea of making something out of raw materials. I mean, in this day and age of factory made plastic everything, people seem to forget that we used to make things ourselves. Some still look surprised when I tell them I could make that piece of furniture, or even that tool they want. It feels good. I also like the opportunity for artistic expression. I was considered a gifted artist as a child and young adult. I was skilled in several mediums, from oil portraits to Asian batik. But over time I lost my desire to pursue art- until I started woodworking full time. It became a natural outlet to express my creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today *
> 
> My family didn't have a lot of money when I was a kid, so if I wanted a bookshelf for my room or a box for my rock collection, I had to make it. Grandpa didn't let me use the radial arm saw, but I could use his hand tools and all the bent nails I cared to straighten. I would have to search through his scrap wood pile and ask to have any old piece I wanted. That taught me a lot about choosing wood and seeing diamonds in the rough, so to speak. As I got older and needed new furniture, I made it with my hand saw. Let me tell you, nothing forces you to be creative when you have only a couple of tools and big ideas!
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love antiques. I am a junky for anything old, and that includes furniture. I wander through antique shops way more than my wife would like, and I always want to see what type of joinery was used or how the piece stood up to heavy use over time. For that reason I am also drawn to the traditional woodworkers of today, like Roy Underhill's use of classic tools or Charles Neil's use of classic designs.
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I never had a place for a shop. My wife and I always lived in small apartments and any woodworking had to be done in the living room amid the irritated sighs of my wife as she picked splinters from the carpet and her feet. But I made a lot of stuff that way. It wasn't until about five years ago that I got the space for a real workshop.
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*
> 
> By far it's the relationships I've developed with other craftsman. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. Through the production of the online "show" and the Stumpynubs.com website, I've met people of all skill levels who have been helped by what I do. I get fan mail, for goodness sake! Imagine that, a clown like me inspiring others! It's very humbling, but also very satisfying. I love to build stuff, but I enjoy sharing with others even more.
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> Hand planes, hands down. I can't get enough of them. I pick them up at yard sales and flea markets, sharpen them up and let out a soft sigh as I listen to them cut a fine shaving from a piece of straight grained wood. I think it's sad that so many people work wood their whole lives and almost never use hand planes. They are by far the most satisfying tools in any workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I have a step-brother with special needs. When he graduated from the 8th grade (there is no public schooling for kids like him past that grade in Michigan) we had a party just as if he had finished high school. I made him a box. It was simple, but still beautiful with spalted maple and walnut. He LOVED that box, and he still keeps it next to his bed… It doesn't get any netter than that.
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Read, watch and practice. We live in an internet age where you can learn fine woodworking while you sit on your couch eating Cheetos. Don't do that. Instead take the books or computer to the workshop and actually try those hand cut dovetails yourself. Don't be afraid to mess up a hundred times, because no skill worth learning comes easily. Through sites like Youtube, A new woodworker can apprentice with the finest craftsman of our generation right in his own shop. Take advantage of it!
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I searched "woodworking" on Google. No joke, that's how I found it. And I was immediately hooked. Lumberjocks is the best forum out there because of the way the site is designed. It's very visual, lots of pictures, places to show off your work, express your opinions, share your knowledge and learn something new. No other forum is as feature packed and user friendly. And that draws woodworkers of all skill sets. That's why I'm here.
> 
> Thanks StumpyNubs for taking the time to do this interview.


Gr8 interview, as always Deb. I knew Stumpynubs had to be a real person…. lol


----------



## MsDebbieP

*HorizontalMike*

This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.

*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.

When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.

After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.

How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!

My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *

I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)

Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


----------



## donwilwol

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Excellent interview.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Great interview, and I think Mike's woodworking journey mirrors so many others here on LJ, including myself. I seemed to have missed a lot of Mike's posts, so I will have to take a look at his gallery and blogs. Better late than never!


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Another gr8 interview. It's nice gettin to know your folks out there a lil better


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Great interview, Mike. I've seen some of your work and also spent some time on your website. You're an interesting guy with a lot of accomplishments behind you. This interview is just another way to get to know you better. Thanks.

Another good interview, MsDebbie. Please keep these coming. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## murch

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Good answers Mike. Hope you continue to enjoy this great hobby of ours.


----------



## JayT

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


That was great. Mike's instantly recognizable avatar is attached to a lot of very helpful and informative posts here on LJ (not to mentions the fine projects) and it was good to see this interview and learn more about his journey.


----------



## sras

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Congrats on the interview Mike! Nice to read about your story - I enjoyed it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Great interview, Mike.


----------



## fernandoindia

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Hi Mike. . You've come a long way. congrats on your work.

Hi Debbie, Good show as well

Mike, I wonder how do you keep clean your HD in the shop.


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Very well done Mike.
Your answers were thoughtful and to the point and tell your story well.
You have been a stalwart in the LJ community for as long as I've been here and I always look forward to your posts and opinions.

Keep posting !


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


HM, you do have some real woodworking talent. All the pieces of furniture that I have seen on-line from you are really nice.


----------



## 280305

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Mike,

This is a great interview. Thanks so much for sharing your experiences with us all.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


A good read!


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Very Well Done!

Thank you.


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


You were on your best behavior mode for this. Great interview!


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Thanks Mike for sharing. Very good interview; it is an encouragement to all woodworkers who pass this way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Nice write up Mike. Thanks for doing the interview.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Attaboy Mike


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Gr8 interview. Glad to get to know ya a lil better Mike


----------



## pintodeluxe

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


I like the bit about considering the source, before taking advise.
So true!


----------



## oldnovice

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Mike, *"a go to guy"* if you need advice … glad you are a LJ on this site!


----------



## b2rtch

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Truly a very nice interview from a very nice guy.


----------



## shelly_b

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Great interview! You are always a great help on this site


----------



## SnowyRiver

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Very nice interview Mike. Its always fun to learn about fellow Lumberjocks.


----------



## Grampa_Doodie

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


It's always fun and rewarding to hear how woodworking plays out in others' lives. Great read!!

Dale.


----------



## HorizontalMike

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Wow folks, thank you! I remember quite a while back when MsDebbie asked me to fill out a questionnaire, but I lost track and didn't realize when or if this thing ever got published/posted. Just got a PM from MsDebbie and "found" this! I have been so used to overtly tooting my own horn on topics and opinions that, when I read the comments here, I was quite humbled and almost embarrassed to read from others who were tooting my horn.

Thank you all very much!

... Now I am really going to have to behave on LJs *;-)*


----------



## oldnovice

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


*Mike*, you are always on your best behaviour …. it's just that some people that just take you the wrong way!


----------



## WhoMe

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Mike, that was a very enlightening interview. Much of what you said is thought provoking. Especially for me as I am on this site a LOT but don't spend as much time in the shop as I would like. It does give me hope though.

I'm glad you filled out the questionnaire from Ms. Debbie. 
Thanks


----------



## dan81

MsDebbieP said:


> *HorizontalMike*
> 
> This interview with HorizontalMike is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> As a home owner, I have built the deck projects and an elevated astronomical observatory using noting more than a circular saw and powered miter saw. I always had a desire to do some woodworking as far back as high school. Unfortunately, back in the 1960s my high school counselors were insistent that I take the "academic curriculum" because "shop" was for those others, whatever that meant. Long story short, no shop for me in HS.
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> Just touching and handling wood always held some mystic power over me, however, that always seemed to take a backseat to the demands of everyday life and pursuing a "professional" career. It was not until my "professional" career was winding down that I decided to act on my woodworking desires. I had already built my decks, observatory, and a 24'x30' garage by this time and the woodworking desire was burning strong in my soul.
> 
> When I decided to convert my garage into a woodworking shop, I did so pretty much in one fell swoop. I bought my TS, BS, Jointer, Planer, and my first Router all in one summer season. In other words, I jumped into the water with no exit strategy and I was determined to make this happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> Since I jumped into the woodworking hobby full tilt, at least equipment wise, my first major project was just as big and audacious in scale. I chose to build the 21st Century Workbench designed by Bob Lang. It required all of the skills that I lacked at the time and it would require me to develop those skills as I went. This ended up being a very important decision and well worth the long and drawn out effort that it required of me. I had some other challenges in my life pop up during this time, so my workbench project had to take a backseat for a while until I worked things out elsewhere. Once completed and posted on LJs, the many, many LJs responses/comments pretty much signaled to me that I had arrived as an "official" woodworker, at least as a hobbyist.
> 
> After that, I got a bit distracted with the whole LumberJocks woodworking community thing and spent more time online, than in the shop. I now know that that happens to several folks on occasion and now try to spend most of my time actually IN the shop and not just talking about it. Thus far I have made a hand full of furniture pieces and developed an interest in Early American Arts and Crafts, as well as some primitive Early American. These tended to compliment our existing furniture pieces handed down in the family. I am now spreading my wings into hand tool restoration and smaller projects that won't take up so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> My inspiration in woodworking is about learning the trade/skill-set. I am not driven to have my own creations as much as I am inspired to learn how to recreate existing interesting pieces. That said, I am learning to make minor modifications to existing plans, such as changing joinery techniques on a project in order to accommodate the equipment I own. The projects I take on, give me a feeling of time-travel, back to the time when each of these pieces were an important part of our lives. Sure, I use power tools mostly, but I do mix in hand tools as needed while I imagine how these were created originally.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> My greatest challenge has to be learning to operate all of my power tools in a safe manner, WITHOUT harming myself from such things as 'kickbacks' and the like, and doing so WITHOUT formal instruction. This was a scary time in my life and I fully understood that mistakes, any mistake, could end very badly.
> 
> How did I overcome this challenge? Very slowly. Input/advice from fellow LJs was instrumental in guiding me to online tutorials and video instructions to increase my safe-practices skill set. While I do not recommend "online-only" instruction at this very early critical time, I did find that it is possible to self-learn these skills as long as you realize that this is not a trial and error learning mode. That said, NO, do not create a kickback just to see what happens!
> 
> My other big challenge is finishing. This may also be on several other folks list as well. Overcoming finishing problems is much more trial and error, though getting the advice from fellow woodworkers goes a long ways in shortening that trial and error time frame. Even with the best advice, I have found that sometimes the wood does what it wants and you may still have some trial and error practice to get things just right.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> By far, having furniture in my home that I alone built, gives me the greatest sense of pride I have ever experienced. I do enjoy praise from other woodworkers of my posted projects as well, and that praise does drive me to start new projects more quickly. While not exactly a competition, it feels more like a "group" expectation in order to maintain your own membership within the group even though this is just a perception.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite tool is actually the combination of my powered jointer and planer. These two machines together, have made my woodworking projects fit more precisely and look much more professional than I could ever have dreamed of without them. Now I do not have to make excuses for 'bad' commercial lumber when building a project.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Boy this is a tough question to answer… Barring any large woodworking mistakes, I would have to honestly say that each piece gets better than the last and that the last piece is my favorite creation. I am early enough into my woodworking hobby that I am continually learning new skills and improving on each and every new project I take on.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> First, ask questions. There is a great abundance of advice on LJs for the asking. Most advice is good to great, however not all advice falls into those categories. Taking time to learn about your fellow LJ members' expertise is an important part of seeking advice. The shear number of postings is NOT a good gauge, though browsing through a member's projects and blogs can go a long ways in predicting the quality of advice you may be receiving form that member.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *
> 
> I am sure that I discovered LumberJocks while doing an online search concerning woodworking. It was one of those things where a LumberJocks post happened to answer a specific question and the LumberJocks webpage popped up along with the post that answer. From there, I started reading/lurking until I was convinced that this LumberJocks website was truly worth my time. That did not take long at all, and I have been here ever since, as long as I behave that is… ;-)
> 
> Thanks, Mike, for taking the time to do this interview as well as for behaving (big grin)


Great interview Mike. You mention drawing inspiration from other LJ's, and I must say, you've done this for me when you commented on a recent post of mine. So, thanks again and I look forward to your future projects!


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Grumpy*

This interview with Grumpy is from the July, 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag. 
Both Grumpy and I thought that we had done this before but we couldn't find it anywhere … so here we go (again?)









*1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
My father was a builder and was away a lot when I was young. He had a big shed with lots of tools in it so as a boy I had access to lots of woodworking gear. Didn't know what most of them did at that stage but had a lot of fun learning.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?* 
I worked in a local sawmill (lumber mill) during my school holidays where I saw lots of different timber types and noticed the beauty of timber and the potential for making things from wood.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today* 
After those early days and being married with children things were financially tight as many would remember during the 70's. So there was a need to make things rather than buy them. I made a bedroom suite, coffee tables, pantry cupboards, pool table and lots of household items. 
My skills developed as I went along & I had a weekend job with a friend who was a carpenter, so further polishing of those skills came about.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?* 
Without question Lumberjocks has been a great inspiration to me. The many and varied projects & tutorials have been of enormous benefit.
I travel a bit locally & overseas and there are many things I come across that inspire me to make or modify something I have seen along the way.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)* 
Just the thanks from the receiver is good enough for me. I don't make anything for financial return. Luckily these days I don't need to.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?* 
That is a hard one. I guess the one I would miss the most is the tablesaw, or perhaps the bandsaw, or maybe the wood lathe. LOL



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?* 
It has varied over the years. These days I get great pleasure in making gifts of small items that show the natural beauty of wood.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?* 
Never think of it as a chore. 
Only do it when you feel like it. 
Take your time and if you bugger it up just do it better the next time and learn from the experience.
Never say it can't be done unless you try
Finally, wear eye and ear protection and dress for safety.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
I found LJ's just by chance surfing the net for a project and never looked back since.
I keep coming back to add more pictures to my 'Interesting Trees' blog. LOL
But seriously I have made many friends on LJ's and have learned a lot from the experience.



Thanks (again?) Grumpy for taking the time to do this interview!


----------



## Chipncut

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grumpy*
> 
> This interview with Grumpy is from the July, 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> Both Grumpy and I thought that we had done this before but we couldn't find it anywhere … so here we go (again?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> My father was a builder and was away a lot when I was young. He had a big shed with lots of tools in it so as a boy I had access to lots of woodworking gear. Didn't know what most of them did at that stage but had a lot of fun learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I worked in a local sawmill (lumber mill) during my school holidays where I saw lots of different timber types and noticed the beauty of timber and the potential for making things from wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> After those early days and being married with children things were financially tight as many would remember during the 70's. So there was a need to make things rather than buy them. I made a bedroom suite, coffee tables, pantry cupboards, pool table and lots of household items.
> My skills developed as I went along & I had a weekend job with a friend who was a carpenter, so further polishing of those skills came about.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> Without question Lumberjocks has been a great inspiration to me. The many and varied projects & tutorials have been of enormous benefit.
> I travel a bit locally & overseas and there are many things I come across that inspire me to make or modify something I have seen along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Just the thanks from the receiver is good enough for me. I don't make anything for financial return. Luckily these days I don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> That is a hard one. I guess the one I would miss the most is the tablesaw, or perhaps the bandsaw, or maybe the wood lathe. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> It has varied over the years. These days I get great pleasure in making gifts of small items that show the natural beauty of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Never think of it as a chore.
> Only do it when you feel like it.
> Take your time and if you bugger it up just do it better the next time and learn from the experience.
> Never say it can't be done unless you try
> Finally, wear eye and ear protection and dress for safety.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's just by chance surfing the net for a project and never looked back since.
> I keep coming back to add more pictures to my 'Interesting Trees' blog. LOL
> But seriously I have made many friends on LJ's and have learned a lot from the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks (again?) Grumpy for taking the time to do this interview!


**This has been a great history of your accomplishments!

A big thank you!** to you & Debbie!


----------



## lew

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grumpy*
> 
> This interview with Grumpy is from the July, 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> Both Grumpy and I thought that we had done this before but we couldn't find it anywhere … so here we go (again?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> My father was a builder and was away a lot when I was young. He had a big shed with lots of tools in it so as a boy I had access to lots of woodworking gear. Didn't know what most of them did at that stage but had a lot of fun learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I worked in a local sawmill (lumber mill) during my school holidays where I saw lots of different timber types and noticed the beauty of timber and the potential for making things from wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> After those early days and being married with children things were financially tight as many would remember during the 70's. So there was a need to make things rather than buy them. I made a bedroom suite, coffee tables, pantry cupboards, pool table and lots of household items.
> My skills developed as I went along & I had a weekend job with a friend who was a carpenter, so further polishing of those skills came about.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> Without question Lumberjocks has been a great inspiration to me. The many and varied projects & tutorials have been of enormous benefit.
> I travel a bit locally & overseas and there are many things I come across that inspire me to make or modify something I have seen along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Just the thanks from the receiver is good enough for me. I don't make anything for financial return. Luckily these days I don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> That is a hard one. I guess the one I would miss the most is the tablesaw, or perhaps the bandsaw, or maybe the wood lathe. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> It has varied over the years. These days I get great pleasure in making gifts of small items that show the natural beauty of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Never think of it as a chore.
> Only do it when you feel like it.
> Take your time and if you bugger it up just do it better the next time and learn from the experience.
> Never say it can't be done unless you try
> Finally, wear eye and ear protection and dress for safety.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's just by chance surfing the net for a project and never looked back since.
> I keep coming back to add more pictures to my 'Interesting Trees' blog. LOL
> But seriously I have made many friends on LJ's and have learned a lot from the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks (again?) Grumpy for taking the time to do this interview!


Great read, Grumpy! Thanks!!

Thank you, too, Ms. Debbie!


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grumpy*
> 
> This interview with Grumpy is from the July, 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> Both Grumpy and I thought that we had done this before but we couldn't find it anywhere … so here we go (again?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> My father was a builder and was away a lot when I was young. He had a big shed with lots of tools in it so as a boy I had access to lots of woodworking gear. Didn't know what most of them did at that stage but had a lot of fun learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I worked in a local sawmill (lumber mill) during my school holidays where I saw lots of different timber types and noticed the beauty of timber and the potential for making things from wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> After those early days and being married with children things were financially tight as many would remember during the 70's. So there was a need to make things rather than buy them. I made a bedroom suite, coffee tables, pantry cupboards, pool table and lots of household items.
> My skills developed as I went along & I had a weekend job with a friend who was a carpenter, so further polishing of those skills came about.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> Without question Lumberjocks has been a great inspiration to me. The many and varied projects & tutorials have been of enormous benefit.
> I travel a bit locally & overseas and there are many things I come across that inspire me to make or modify something I have seen along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Just the thanks from the receiver is good enough for me. I don't make anything for financial return. Luckily these days I don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> That is a hard one. I guess the one I would miss the most is the tablesaw, or perhaps the bandsaw, or maybe the wood lathe. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> It has varied over the years. These days I get great pleasure in making gifts of small items that show the natural beauty of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Never think of it as a chore.
> Only do it when you feel like it.
> Take your time and if you bugger it up just do it better the next time and learn from the experience.
> Never say it can't be done unless you try
> Finally, wear eye and ear protection and dress for safety.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's just by chance surfing the net for a project and never looked back since.
> I keep coming back to add more pictures to my 'Interesting Trees' blog. LOL
> But seriously I have made many friends on LJ's and have learned a lot from the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks (again?) Grumpy for taking the time to do this interview!


I enjoyed the interview, Grumpy. I always enjoy these interviews because it allows me to get to know the Lumberjock better and this one is no exception. Thanks, Grumpy.

MsDebbie, this one was a nice interview. Thanks for this one and all the rest so keep 'em coming.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Grumpy*
> 
> This interview with Grumpy is from the July, 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> Both Grumpy and I thought that we had done this before but we couldn't find it anywhere … so here we go (again?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> My father was a builder and was away a lot when I was young. He had a big shed with lots of tools in it so as a boy I had access to lots of woodworking gear. Didn't know what most of them did at that stage but had a lot of fun learning.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> I worked in a local sawmill (lumber mill) during my school holidays where I saw lots of different timber types and noticed the beauty of timber and the potential for making things from wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> After those early days and being married with children things were financially tight as many would remember during the 70's. So there was a need to make things rather than buy them. I made a bedroom suite, coffee tables, pantry cupboards, pool table and lots of household items.
> My skills developed as I went along & I had a weekend job with a friend who was a carpenter, so further polishing of those skills came about.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> Without question Lumberjocks has been a great inspiration to me. The many and varied projects & tutorials have been of enormous benefit.
> I travel a bit locally & overseas and there are many things I come across that inspire me to make or modify something I have seen along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Just the thanks from the receiver is good enough for me. I don't make anything for financial return. Luckily these days I don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> That is a hard one. I guess the one I would miss the most is the tablesaw, or perhaps the bandsaw, or maybe the wood lathe. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> It has varied over the years. These days I get great pleasure in making gifts of small items that show the natural beauty of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Never think of it as a chore.
> Only do it when you feel like it.
> Take your time and if you bugger it up just do it better the next time and learn from the experience.
> Never say it can't be done unless you try
> Finally, wear eye and ear protection and dress for safety.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I found LJ's just by chance surfing the net for a project and never looked back since.
> I keep coming back to add more pictures to my 'Interesting Trees' blog. LOL
> But seriously I have made many friends on LJ's and have learned a lot from the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks (again?) Grumpy for taking the time to do this interview!


Gr8 interview.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*WistysWoodworkingWonders*

This interview with WistysWoodworkingWonders is from the August 2013 issue of our eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
My first introduction to woodworking was in high school, although I would probably never showcase the projects I built in school, lol. My most recent start came when I was living in a mobile and the need for some new furniture for my newborn son developed. I was working out of a 14×10 shed with not much space for any type of tools. My first "makeshift" table saw was actually a circular saw mounted upside down on a box I built. It worked ok, but took some time to set up each cut.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
During my recent days of woodworking, I fell in love with the look of wood as it came out of the planer. I was putting through some dark walnut, and the grain and pattern that came out were stunning, it was this that kept me interested most, as well as the ability to take something from rough lumber into a piece of furniture for my family.

*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
My journey started off as I stated above, in my very small shed as a workshop. Eventually when we moved, I worked out of my wife's garage, but this too proved to be inconvenient as I was always moving tools around and constantly cleaning after each session. After a long discussion with my former neighbour, I was convinced to build on to my house and add a dedicated wood working shop.
Off to the bank for the finances, and several years later, my shop is almost complete. I am still working on shop built cabinets (some of which are already highlighted here on LJ), and I have yet to trim out my shop, lol. Guess someday I will get to that.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
I am not so much inspired as most of my projects are purpose built. If I require a piece of furniture, I design and build it. Pretty simple actually. Some friends have asked me to build them retirement shadow boxes which tested my ability to be creative and cut mitre joints. I am always inspired to try something new which is the reason I built the crib board for my wife - she totally loves it!



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
My greatest challenges were shop space, which were party overcome by the new shop, although I do wish I built it a bit bigger (I am sure most LJ's wish they had bigger shops, me too)



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
There are several rewards that stand out from woodworking, so I will highlight my four most rewarding.
First was the crib board I built for my wife's Birthday, this allowed me to sample some new woods, creative techniques, and challenging finishes. My wife's reaction when she received the gift was well worth the hours in the shop.
Second was a shadow box I built at the request of a retiring friend. What started off as a simple shadow box, soon turned into a monster shadow box that held two flags, two plaques and his medals.
His reaction alone when he first saw it, was undescribable. He was in the midst of a conversation at his retirement ceremony when I brought it in, he immediately came over and with tears in his eyes thanked me. It was well great to see his reaction!
Third is my poker table - this took a great deal of time to build, but has received numerous compliments from all my friends who come over to lose money to me, lol. Of course, I don't think I have won enough to pay for the materials yet, but we enjoy our time with our friends playing poker.
Last is a shadow box that I made for a gentleman who works in the same line of business as I do (Royal Canadian Navy). He managed to get my address off LJ's (through my home page) and dropped by for a quick visit explaining that he was at the end of places to search for a shadow box to highlight his parents upcoming Canadian Citizenship. After a brief discussion, we came up with a game plan and I set to work on modifying an already built shadow box (time was very short on this one). He certainly appreciated the quick work on putting this one together.



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
My favorite tool in my shop is probably my planer. This is where I first get a glimpse at the beauty of the grain of the wood I am using.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
My favorite creation from my woodworking so far is my poker table. Can't say enough about it, please read the write up on my LJ page for more info about this build.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
The tips I would offer are these: 1. When buying tools, save up and buy quality tools, they are well worth the investment. 2. Don't be afraid to ask for advice. 3. Follow the rule of thirds; one third is project building, one third for sanding, one third for finishing. 4. Always maintain focus when working with power tools. 5. If you are having a bad day in the shop, get out and start over the next day, it is better than adding piles of wood to your burn pile.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
I stumbled on LJ by google search. Although I don't remember what I was researching, I found a picture which led me to a fellow LJ's site. That night, I spent at least 2 hours surfing the site and was hooked! I created my own account soon after and started checking out everyone's amazing projects. What keeps me coming back is both the quality of projects and the amazing people on this site.
There are so many LJ's that are not only great woodworkers, but great advice-givers as well. The forums provide an excellent means for researching options for everything from finishes, to how to videos.

All in all, I am very happy to be a LJ. Please enjoy the tour of my shop and send me any feedback you wish, I am always open to learning new tricks!

Thanks, Steve, for taking the time to do this interview.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *WistysWoodworkingWonders*
> 
> This interview with WistysWoodworkingWonders is from the August 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> My first introduction to woodworking was in high school, although I would probably never showcase the projects I built in school, lol. My most recent start came when I was living in a mobile and the need for some new furniture for my newborn son developed. I was working out of a 14×10 shed with not much space for any type of tools. My first "makeshift" table saw was actually a circular saw mounted upside down on a box I built. It worked ok, but took some time to set up each cut.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> During my recent days of woodworking, I fell in love with the look of wood as it came out of the planer. I was putting through some dark walnut, and the grain and pattern that came out were stunning, it was this that kept me interested most, as well as the ability to take something from rough lumber into a piece of furniture for my family.
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> My journey started off as I stated above, in my very small shed as a workshop. Eventually when we moved, I worked out of my wife's garage, but this too proved to be inconvenient as I was always moving tools around and constantly cleaning after each session. After a long discussion with my former neighbour, I was convinced to build on to my house and add a dedicated wood working shop.
> Off to the bank for the finances, and several years later, my shop is almost complete. I am still working on shop built cabinets (some of which are already highlighted here on LJ), and I have yet to trim out my shop, lol. Guess someday I will get to that.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> I am not so much inspired as most of my projects are purpose built. If I require a piece of furniture, I design and build it. Pretty simple actually. Some friends have asked me to build them retirement shadow boxes which tested my ability to be creative and cut mitre joints. I am always inspired to try something new which is the reason I built the crib board for my wife - she totally loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> My greatest challenges were shop space, which were party overcome by the new shop, although I do wish I built it a bit bigger (I am sure most LJ's wish they had bigger shops, me too)
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> There are several rewards that stand out from woodworking, so I will highlight my four most rewarding.
> First was the crib board I built for my wife's Birthday, this allowed me to sample some new woods, creative techniques, and challenging finishes. My wife's reaction when she received the gift was well worth the hours in the shop.
> Second was a shadow box I built at the request of a retiring friend. What started off as a simple shadow box, soon turned into a monster shadow box that held two flags, two plaques and his medals.
> His reaction alone when he first saw it, was undescribable. He was in the midst of a conversation at his retirement ceremony when I brought it in, he immediately came over and with tears in his eyes thanked me. It was well great to see his reaction!
> Third is my poker table - this took a great deal of time to build, but has received numerous compliments from all my friends who come over to lose money to me, lol. Of course, I don't think I have won enough to pay for the materials yet, but we enjoy our time with our friends playing poker.
> Last is a shadow box that I made for a gentleman who works in the same line of business as I do (Royal Canadian Navy). He managed to get my address off LJ's (through my home page) and dropped by for a quick visit explaining that he was at the end of places to search for a shadow box to highlight his parents upcoming Canadian Citizenship. After a brief discussion, we came up with a game plan and I set to work on modifying an already built shadow box (time was very short on this one). He certainly appreciated the quick work on putting this one together.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> My favorite tool in my shop is probably my planer. This is where I first get a glimpse at the beauty of the grain of the wood I am using.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> My favorite creation from my woodworking so far is my poker table. Can't say enough about it, please read the write up on my LJ page for more info about this build.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> The tips I would offer are these: 1. When buying tools, save up and buy quality tools, they are well worth the investment. 2. Don't be afraid to ask for advice. 3. Follow the rule of thirds; one third is project building, one third for sanding, one third for finishing. 4. Always maintain focus when working with power tools. 5. If you are having a bad day in the shop, get out and start over the next day, it is better than adding piles of wood to your burn pile.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> I stumbled on LJ by google search. Although I don't remember what I was researching, I found a picture which led me to a fellow LJ's site. That night, I spent at least 2 hours surfing the site and was hooked! I created my own account soon after and started checking out everyone's amazing projects. What keeps me coming back is both the quality of projects and the amazing people on this site.
> There are so many LJ's that are not only great woodworkers, but great advice-givers as well. The forums provide an excellent means for researching options for everything from finishes, to how to videos.
> 
> All in all, I am very happy to be a LJ. Please enjoy the tour of my shop and send me any feedback you wish, I am always open to learning new tricks!
> 
> Thanks, Steve, for taking the time to do this interview.


Another gr8 interview. It's nice to get to know the LJ community.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Larry & Karen Wiebe*

This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.

I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.

My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.

Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.










Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".

During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.










The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.










Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.









This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.










I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.

The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.










The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.










The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted. 
The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)

The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these … 









Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.










One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.



























(A picture from their photo album)

When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".



















One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.










Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!










Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out










Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!


















Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.

Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!

The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.

The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.

From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.



















Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows



















.. and these are "straight down" 


















The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.










Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.










His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.




























Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.

Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)









This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name. 

















The house










Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.


















The shop.

Straw bale insulation



























More "Outside" Photos



























This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.










I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.

As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.










I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".

I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?

And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!

*A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*. 
(And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)










After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.

Here are some other interviews that I found online


Ontario Grain Farmer
Tillsonburg News
Simcoe Reformer
Windchasers


----------



## Rashbar

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


Another great article Debbie. I wish there was an award for efficiency, an Acadamy award for Green if you will. I'm sure the Wiebe's would win. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## jroot

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


fantastic. Well done.


----------



## dustygirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


What an interesting and very well done interview Debbie.I totally enjoyed reading it.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


the "green" award-- not that they are green 

Thanks .. I "REALLY" enjoyed my time there, our conversations, the home/yard and the wealth of knowledge that I was able to gather in the short time.


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


thank you , a very nice interview , it always spurs more ideas , they sure did a wonderful job with it…i think i would enjoy a sample of there bread..


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


This is by far your best interview ever!

What an amazing couple!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


ill have to second what Andy said ,remarkable and an very clever build ,great craftsman ship


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


Debbie,

Really great interview! Loved all the pictures. Something anybody can do . . . sure, right, only if they are as brilliant as those two! What an inspiration for all of us!

L/W


----------



## reedwood

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


What a fun read!....great pictures too.

It's such a cool place, I'd like to see more pictures, especially of the shop and students in action.

Larry and Karen seem like the kind of people I'd like to be neighbors with.

Thank you Debbie for sharing their story. Good stuff.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


Gr8 article, gr8 story. Thnx for the tour


----------



## reedwood

MsDebbieP said:


> *Larry & Karen Wiebe*
> 
> This interview, with Mr. Larry Wiebe, is a follow-up to a posting I made a couple of months ago and is for the September 2013 issue of our eMag.
> 
> I first met Mr. Wiebe at a year-end shindig for his school that was hosted by him and his wife. Not only was this the end of the school year but a recognition of his retirement. At the picnic, I eavesdropped on a conversation he was having about the design of his picnic table that allowed it to be set on uneven ground and still be stable. This had my attention and, thus, my first blog.
> 
> My daughter arranged a visit during the summer and I had the pleasure of touring the "off the grid" home that he and his wife, Karen, had built together.
> 
> Larry, with a degree in physics, took up woodworking as a hobby not too many years ago. This cedar chest was his first project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine years ago Larry and Karen started designing the off-the-grid house. In the summer of 2008 they started building and the next spring they had moved in. By "they", I mean 4 people including Larry and Karen. By doing it themselves they kept the costs down and they were in control of doing the job "right".
> 
> During the design/build stage of this "first in the region straw-bale house", they were highly involved with the inspectors to not only ensure that everything was done right, right from the start, but also to educate the inspectors about the how and why of such a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bales, which are a great insulator (and, thus, no need for air conditioning in the summer), are attached to a steel frame and were cut to fit precisely, even with the rounded walls and curved windows. The walls are 20 inches thick, with one inch stucco on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is their window of proof, showing the bales inside the walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wall, as with most things in the house, is made from recycled, reclaimed materials. The salvaged cherry was cut for the imitation tongue and groove design and the cut-off strips from the edges were used for splines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Larry what his favourite tool was, as I ask all my interviewees. His response was that he uses the table saw the most but his favourites are the unique tools displayed on the wall above. He uses the tools and puts them back on the wall when done. He also loves the tools that he made himself for specific purposes - the sander/can crusher, the sander that he made specifically for curved railings, and so on. Karen's favourite is the chop saw.
> 
> The main floor's ceiling, made from wood left over from another project, was placed on a 45 degree angle. This, according to Larry, is easier than making straight lines. "How so," I ask. Well, there is more forgiveness as you aren't looking at "straight" but at angles. The imperfections are less noticeable. All individual pieces of the ceiling are made so that they can be lifted out if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen, which was maybe my most favourite part of the house, was filled with oohs and ahhhs. The cabinet cupboards were all (except a shelf on the corner) made from one tree. The doorknobs are stones. Larry said that he put the stones in a bucket of water, stood on the edges of the stones and then drilled the holes. When dry, they were attached to the doors with screws and epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter has a little bit of history to it. My daughter, who first saw the home a year or two ago, said that, when she saw it, it was plywood covered with mactac. ... and she said it was beautiful. When I told this story, Karen and Larry laughed. Apparently the mactac, on the temporary counter, had to be replaced several times due to wear and tear and to allow for colour sampling. But, it served a purpose as they decided on the colour that they wanted.
> The final counter is made from cherry-and that's another story: Larry saw some rotting cherry boards at someone's house and asked what they were for. He got them, of course, sorted through them, cleaned them up and then put boat varnish on top. (oops.. no picture. Sorry)
> 
> The other part of the kitchen that I adore are the free-standing antique cupboards - specially chosen for the house. Oh how I wish I had one of these …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this cupboard are the stairs leading to the second floor. .. but, as you might guess, the railing is unique and handmade. Driftwood and buoys found along the shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MANY spectacular elements of their home is the sumac floor upstairs. The "riverbed" section of floor took three weeks to design and complete. Each slice of sumac was place in a way that highlighted the grain and any other peculiarity of the wood. On the floor are faces and animals. To lay the pieces out he started at one end, went to the opposite end, into the middle and, well, whatever needed to be done to create the masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A picture from their photo album)
> 
> When I heard of the sumac floor I was extremely curious. The only sumac I had ever seen were spindly little branches in the ground. But, that isn't what Larry is working with! He told me that if you go to an undisturbed piece of land the sumac at the centre, the grandfathers of all the off-shoots, are rather huge trees! Check out his supply that is waiting to make a captain's bed and the first handmade canoe that will remain "theirs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rooms in the upstairs is the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you wouldn't think there would be much to say about a bathroom-but this isn't just any house, it's the Wiebe's! Check out the mirror-beautiful, right? Larry found it rotting away in the woods somewhere. He took it home, cleaned it up, replaced a piece here and there and voila: magnificence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the rest of the wood in the bathroom? Boards from a pig barn. Now, I grew up on a farm and we had pigs and I do not remember ANY piece of wood that I would want to bring into my house!! But … check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are two of the windows on the second floor …. nothing is ever ordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another extraordinary feature of the home is the lighthouse. Yes, a lighthouse.
> 
> Karen saw the idea in a book at a bookstore and bought the book just so she could show Larry and see if it was do-able. He looked, he thought, and, well, the rest is history. It is 48 feet high and has three floors. They had designed it as four floors, but if they had stayed with four they would have had to hire an architect in order to pass inspection. So three it is!
> 
> The inspiration lighthouse was simply a bathroom in the bottom section of the space. The Wiebe's version is a porch area on the bottom, the winding stairway up the centre and the lookout/hangout area in the top. As I climbed the 48 feet (or there about) and tried not to gasp too hard and show how out of shape I was, I was reminded of climbing the Leaning Tower of Pisa back in the day when I was in shape-walking up and around, up and around - all that was missing was the lean.
> 
> The look-out area at the top is spectacular. Sitting on the northern edge of Lake Erie, one has a clear view of the lake and Karen said that on some holidays they get to watch the fireworks in Port Rowan, Long Point and across the lake all at the same time.
> 
> From the look-out you can also see their garden, which has its own flare of beauty with its pathway from the house. The Wiebe's, as you might guess, grow and preserve a lot of their food. You can also see, as you look out across the back yard and fields, the wind turbines that produce some of their power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more views out of the lighthouse windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these are "straight down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home uses solar and wind power to run almost everything in their home and his shop. They have a generator to charge the batteries when there is no wind/solar power to do the job and also to run his welder and to start the big table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry said that solar power is much easier to use and maintain as you have to monitor the wind power somewhat. If you get over the "full mark" you have to shut it down. The solar power moderates its self. The produced 500 watts of power manages pretty much anything a typical home runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His students helped with the wind turbine. (I can hear some of you now-finally getting to the students' projects). The students made the blades for the one turbine (carved in the classroom from marine plywood) as well as helped build the alternator, including winding the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the students, what other projects has he included in the shop classes? Three canoes, a couple boats, gazeboes, picnic tables, the house (as I mentioned in the first blog), lockers in the room, benches throughout the school, a circulation area in the library (saving the school $7000), coat racks, for special events, which hold several hundred coats, and stage extensions that set up in a few minutes and, with its unique dovetail system, are also transformed into risers. I'm sure there are many others but I think that gives you an idea of what a great teacher he was. His goal was to teach the youth to conserve energy and materials, that they can make things and solve problems with whatever is available and that they can fix things rather than buying new. I'm guessing that he was very successful with this goal.
> 
> Another of the projects: a mirror based on something that was important to them. Larry said that he always created a project to show the students what it would look like (without their personal twists to it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boat was primarily built by the student identified in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you would like to see his shop. He actually has 2 different buildings plus the "shed" that rather than being demolished was turned into the home of their clay bread oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop.
> 
> Straw bale insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "Outside" Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little area fooled me-I thought they had some espalier trees on the end of the building that had died. No, it is a piece of art, wood put together to LOOK like trees, vines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them if there was anything they would do differently and the answer was a very short list. First, the gas fireplace would go (and is actually going), being replaced with wood. The gas doesn't warm the big room up enough and they love the cutting of wood and the smell of it burning. The second change would be that they would make the house three feet shorter. The 46 foot length has wasted space.
> 
> As to their favourite part of the house, Karen quickly pointed to her thinking spot, a chair at the kitchen counter by the recipe books and windows. Larry's? His wall of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked them where they got the "off the grid" motivation and vision. Well, after telling me that they stayed on the grid for a full year just to sure they could do it before they cut the ties, he wrapped up the interview with this surprise: "We aren't green".
> 
> I was confused-they collect their water from the roof and store it in a huge tank in the basement, they use solar and wind power to run all their appliances and other energy needs, they build most of their own stuff with salvaged material, and they preserve their own garden produce. How much greener can you get?
> 
> And Larry said it started with, "Can I do it", "how simply can it be done" and "can anyone do this" ... and that is how it all began! He just wanted to know if he could. I guess he can!
> 
> *A big thank-you to Larry and Karen for showing me their home and sharing their story with us*.
> (And a thank-you to my daughter for making it happen and my 2-year-old grandson who was ever so patient.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home I realized that I didn't get a picture of the front of the house. On my next drive down to the lake I'll be sure to take a picture or two.
> 
> Here are some other interviews that I found online
> 
> 
> Ontario Grain Farmer
> Tillsonburg News
> Simcoe Reformer
> Windchasers


I'm really fascinated with the shop built wind mills.

I would love to read more about these, maybe in a blog? Surely, they took pictures of the construction!

I'm sure it would make a cool story.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Dennis Zongker*

This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.










*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.

I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.

In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*

I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
[*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿

*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*

My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*

I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*

I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.

Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.



A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


Thanks Dennis for sharing and Deb for another very fine interview. Its always a great pleasure and encouragement to hear from those amongst us who excel in creativity, excellence, and pure determination, all the while, generously sharing the paths they have taken.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


Nice interview of a very talented LJ. Look forward to receiving and reading his new book.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


An excellent interview Debbie.

Dennis is and has been one of my favorite woodworking heroes almost since I joined LJ. Not only his work, but also his active participation in this site has always been inspiring. There are many gifted top level woodworkers on LJ, but Dennis has gone a step further than most by producing projects with a very pronounced artistic dimension that makes his work extra special. That he is able to put so much time and effort into his projects and still manage to make a profit from them is a testament to the quality and creativeness of his work.


----------



## bowtie

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


" So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better." 
I was inspired by your comments as we all are by your work. I'm trying to make a go at woodworkng fulltime (the last 15 months) and I thought I was the only one struggling with long hours and the ups and downs of sales.
Thanks for the post!
keith


----------



## Ken90712

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


Great interview from one of our Masters! He is one of the many great people here that have always been so nice and willing to help us fellow woodworkers trying to improve with each project! I have shown my woodworking buddies his Griffin Table many times as it is a work of art! I couldn't imagine what to charge for this as we all know the amount of hours that had to go into making this.

His book is great, and always look fwd to his projects.


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


What a great choice Debbie!
Dennis, you are the kind of contributor here that gives many of us "Lumberjocks Fever". 
There are very few here who haven't become better because of your tips, guidance and inspiration. I know I have.
Great interview, thanks for everything.


----------



## phtaylor36

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


Great interview. I ditto what everyone has said, great projects Dennis!


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


Dennis you are a man to be admired, a very clever guy.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


It has always amazed us how someone with so much talent is still so willing to share freely with us wannabees! We'll never achieve Dennis' expertise, but we can enjoy all that he shares.

Thanks, Debbie, for letting us get to know Dennis a little better. And thanks, Dennis, for your willingness to share with us again.

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This interview with Dennis Zongker from the October 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> When I was 14 years old, during summer time I worked at an architectural mill shop sweeping floors, and tailing on the moulder or planers. On occasion I would be able to help a cabinetmaker or a machine operator when they would need an extra hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> What really got my passion for woodworking to level that is today was I started reading history books on some of the master woodworkers of the past. A few that I read was Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, The Limewood Sculptors of Renaissance Germany, The Art and Practice of Marquetry by William Lincoln, Antonio Stradivari His Life and Work, and Grinling Gibbons & the English Woodcarving Tradition. When I read about other cabinet makers and how talented they were it gives me inspiration makes me want to try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> To get my woodworking business started I sold all my amps and guitars to purchase a table saw, miter saw and an assortment of hand tools. This was not an easy thing to do because at the time I was a professional musician. But my passion for woodworking had overtaken the passion I had for music.
> 
> I ended up getting a job at a local cabinet shop where my brother was working. After so many years of working there my passion was leaning more towards building furniture. In order to buy more shop equipment I needed extra money so in the evenings I started making furniture and restoring antiques in my garage and basement of my home.
> 
> In 1989 my brother Dan and I decided instead of working at a cabinet shop we wanted to start our own business making custom furniture. Every year that went by we grew little by little with the quality of the pieces and the amount of work it has never been an easy road but when you have a deep passion for something it makes it well worth the journey to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> I love to see beautiful pieces of furniture, boxes, carvings, turnings and almost all types of woodworking. I like all the styles though out history and really admire the old masters in Europe when woodworking was at its Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> 
> I think that with almost any small business it would be cash flow. The ups and downs can be like a roller coaster at times and working as many hours as it takes to survive. The worst year that we ever had I would work 14 hours a day seven days a week for a little over a year. So I would say that just stick to your plan and never give up. Sometimes the best way out of a bad situation is to work hard and keep believing that it will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> It is hard to say what my greatest reward is when I have so much to be thankful for in my woodworking journey. I feel blessed that I love my work/business and I look forward to coming in every day. After business hours I then get to enjoy creating, building even more pieces. I get to work with my brother, son and wife in a pleasant daily atmosphere. Last but not least I have written a book to share with others on some of my methods of woodworking. So when you add it all up these are all my greatest rewards.
> [*NOTE*: Dennis has donated a copy of his book for a "LumberJocks Free Draw". Details are in this month's eMag]
> Also, you can read Roger Bean's review of his book here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3465 ﻿
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> 
> My favourite tool is the #3/8 fish tail gouge for adding fine details to my carvings.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> I would say my chess table, chairs and playing pieces and the Griffin table are equal.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> 
> I would say everybody no matter who you are has ups and downs. I have definitely had mine. The best thing I feel is to never stop trying even if that means working harder than you already do and maybe come up with a new better ways of selling yourself to the right kind of custom. I have found through the years of being in business that being able to be more diverse in many areas of woodworking has its advantages that's when I started learning how to turn on the lathe, carve and marquetry.
> 
> Try to stay positive and keep your head up high and then one day things will get better. Sometimes you can't see how far you have come until you take a deep breath and open your eyes and look around you to see your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> I had a friend on another woodworking site and asked me to go check out this really cool woodworking website. So I did and have had the LumberJocks Fever ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Dennis for taking the time to do this interview AND for the donation of a copy of his book for the draw!


Gr8 interview. Nice to know more about you Dennis. Congrats on your success.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*C_PLUS_Woodworker*

This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.









*1. How did you first get started working with wood? *

My Dad had 6 tools:
1. Hammer
2. Flat Head screwdriver
3. Philips Head screwdriver
4. Cross-Cut hand saw
5. Ripping hand saw
6. Duct Tape.

Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.

This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.

He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.

He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.

I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.

Not me.

I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.

I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:

I was…. and still am:

Horse Crazy, and love to build.

I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.

However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.

Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.

My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.

When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.

I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".

So, I did.

It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.

Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.

I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.

I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.

I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.

The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.

But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.

We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.

I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.

That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.

But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.

So I built it.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *

I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?

Part One

As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.

Shelves in the garages and basements,

Dog houses

Fences



My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.

And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.

I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.

I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.

You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.

I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.

Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.

So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.

I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.



Part Two

I developed heart problems at age 45.

To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.

Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.

I miss them so much.

One horse in particular.

And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.

I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.

So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.

I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.

So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.

I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.

I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.



Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.

More shelving out there.

And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.

I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.

And made some things for the grandkids.

One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.

One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.

"Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"

"I can build this"

A life changing event……….truly.

And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.

So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son

And got Unisaw,

Went all-out on a router table.

Got a good drill press.

You can never have enough clamps became a motto



Bought a very good sliding miter saw.

And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.

*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *

I need to stop here for a second and mention something.

I study the hell out of something before I buy it.

Drives my wife nuts sometimes.

Not study for hours………….I study for days!

And that is how I found LumberJocks.

I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.

Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.

Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it

All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.

99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *

Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.

Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.

I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.

I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.

And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.

Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".

So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….

And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.



I want to build:

A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.

I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.

Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.

(A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

Learning. I love learning.

Tools

Building the projects themselves.

Living life as best I can.

Creating something that is ME.



*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *

Router Table.

Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.

Ridged Sander



*8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*

Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.

Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.

And "Thanks for this extra day".

How can I ever express that enough ???

*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *

Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.

My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).

Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.

Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.

Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.

Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.

My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.

Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.

Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.

*And a Post Script:*
I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.

I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.

I invented a term for what I am:

I am a wood machinist.

I get the proper tools

I get the tools setup very very accurately

And then I machine the wood

And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.

I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.

One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.



*FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."



And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself. 


****
And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


----------



## b2rtch

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Very good and very interesting interview.
Bruce, I am glad to be able to call you "my friend" 
May God give you many more years to improve your skills and to build these things that you want to build.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Very NICE & COOL!

Thank you very much!

1/2" in 12" ?? LOL


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


great interview

honest and straight forward

what sets most woodworkers apart

enjoy


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


enjoyed the article , glad to see that woodworking became of your life and has brought you the joy it has, we never know when our time is up here , and when you have heart problems, it can seem like maybe today might be our last, but you overcame that and have made the best out of each day our Father in Heaven has given you, thanks for sharing your journey, till we meet again, God be with you.


----------



## b2rtch

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


My favorite part is the blade saw backward.


----------



## BTimmons

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Good stuff. If it's any consolation, the first time I tried changing my table saw blade, I didn't realize the arbor was reverse threaded. All the while I'm wondering why the nut won't loosen because I'm actually tightening it. After realizing the mistake, I did manage to put the blade on right, at least.

Kinda wish there was a picture of the old aviary. Although I understand it was a while back, and there might not have been pictures taken of it. Still a neat story.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


great interview ,


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Great interview. And work safe and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


*FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."



And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Sweet Interview, very enjoyable.


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


What a great interview.

I appreciate your journey as it is very similar to mine. We are both horsemen who have overcome health problems. And it's good to know you consider your purchases thoroughly (I may take months to make a purchase).

Keep on keepin on my friend!


----------



## woodcox

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Good interview C-PLUS. You are a fine "wood machinist".


----------



## HuckD

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


I enjoyed reading this very much. Thanks for sharing C-Plus. I saw myself in there several times - especially having to have someone build a 12×16 shed for me this week. I'll be putting in the shelves next week though. lol


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Gr8 interview. That "long term storage", gives me the weebee-geebeez… LOL


----------



## Momcanfixit

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


I loved reading this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Yessir. Sounds like a salt of the earth kinda guy. Great interview. Thanks for your transparency.


----------



## Railrunner73

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Enjoyed this interview very much. I seemed to have traveled down some of the same roads myself. I liked the "Wood Machinist" analogy and intend to make it my own. Thanks for this honest and enjoyable interview. Continued blessings for you and your wife.


----------



## B0b

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


This is my favorite interview so far, thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Grampa_Doodie

MsDebbieP said:


> *C_PLUS_Woodworker*
> 
> This interview with CPLUSWoodworker is for the November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> 
> My Dad had 6 tools:
> 1. Hammer
> 2. Flat Head screwdriver
> 3. Philips Head screwdriver
> 4. Cross-Cut hand saw
> 5. Ripping hand saw
> 6. Duct Tape.
> 
> Seriously, I do not remember my Dad doing any maintenance or constructing anything in the 18 years I lived with him, nor do I remember Dad using tools all the rest of his life…………..when we would go over to visit.
> 
> This is absolutely not a knock on my Dad. He accomplished many many great things in his life. Tennis Champ. Active with the young men at Church. Pianist and Organist at Church. Avid and expert skier. Honest to a fault. A much decorated Veteran of both WWII and Korea. Great neighbor and friend. A good husband………..and a great Dad.
> 
> He would just rather pay to have something done, when and what ever was needed to be done.
> 
> He just did not want anything to do with fixing anything or building anything. Why? To this day, I have no idea.
> 
> I mention my Dad as my first comment because so many of us learned about tools and constructing things or fixing things from our Dads.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I would go over to friend's houses and see their Dads adding on a patio or building a bedroom in their basement, and I would truly be amazed.
> 
> I was so different from that my dad in two major ways:
> 
> I was…. and still am:
> 
> Horse Crazy, and love to build.
> 
> I won't go into the horse-stuff, except to say that I have bred and trained horses for almost all my life.
> 
> However, I always liked or loved or had the need to build something or work on something.
> 
> Initially it was car stuff with my buddies and our cars while teenagers. Boring out engines, adding quad carburetors, etc. etc.
> 
> My Mother always had a parakeet or some type of small bird(s) hanging in her kitchen. She loved birds.
> 
> When I was 14 or 15, my Mother (whose even smallest wish became an instant commandment to me) mentioned that she a visited a lady who had an aviary in her backyard and how much she had liked it.
> 
> I asked Mom to describe it to me. And, when she had finished I said to myself, "well, I can build my Mom one of those".
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> It was put in the middle of the patio so she could see it all the time.
> 
> Even today I wonder how in the world I built that thing with nothing but the few tools my Dad had.
> 
> I built it in the shape of an octagon. About 6" feet at the eaves and another 3 foot in the roof, where the birds could go to get out of the weather………and where they slept.
> 
> I built it out of 2×3 redwood, with each side of the octagon about 3ft. wide. One side was the door. Up until then, it was easy.
> 
> I had to build this thing using only the tools my Dad had, but mainly I used the handsaw and the hammer and nails because that was all I had access to.
> 
> The eight-sided roof was an entirely different matter.
> 
> But, somehow I was able to make those eight sections of roof and get them installed. I recollect making and re-making that roof many times before I got all the angles right. That part was hard.
> 
> We put a couple of thick tree branches (with their own branches) in the aviary and then Mom filled it with the birds that she wanted.
> 
> I remember my Mom hugging me and crying because I had built that for her.
> 
> That was the very first wood project that I ever made. And it was way over my head in complexity and having proper tools.
> 
> But, I was too dumb at the time to know I could not build that aviary.
> 
> So I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now? *
> 
> I need to break that down into two parts. What interested me about woodworking that caught my interest?
> 
> Part One
> 
> As a young husband and Dad, I had to build stuff.
> 
> Shelves in the garages and basements,
> 
> Dog houses
> 
> Fences
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandfather (who I revered) told me once "never borrow a tool. If you need a tool now, you will need it again, so go buy it. Don't go borrow it.
> 
> And, I took that advice as literally as my meager disposable income (at that time) would allow.
> 
> I already had all my wrenches and sockets from my car-guy days.
> 
> I think my first power tool was a circular saw. And that was my main cutting tool for all the shelves and dog houses, fences, etc. I still have it. It works today as well as it did the day I bought it. It has two repair jobs on the cord where I cut the cord in half, and it didn't work real well for a while after I replaced the original blade with a new blade, mainly because I put the new blade on backwards.
> 
> You guys would laugh your heads off if you knew how may times and on how many projects I used that saw with the blade on backwards, totally PO-ed that the new blade cut worse than the old, worn-out one. A neighbor, hanging out in my garage while I was taking 60 minutes to cut through a 2×4 finally told me what was wrong. It is funny now. It was not funny then.
> 
> I graduated to building sheds, and then later on, got into building out-building for our horses. Hay barns. Horse stalls. Loafing sheds. Breeding stalls. Tack room. And to do those projects, I also graduated to pneumatic tools, nailers, skill saws, electric drills and drivers, etc.
> 
> Finally, I realized that I needed better cutting tools so I bought a Craftsman table saw and a Craftsman Radial arm saw. You old-times will remember when the Tool of the Century was the radial arm saw. I needed the table saw because we had started to use sheet goods and the radial arm saw was so quick and easy for cross cuts, especially on the thick, long lumber we used on the out-buildings….bought right from sawmill.
> 
> So, I had developed some carpentry skills……………and had some carpentry tools.
> 
> I stayed a weekend carpenter for the next 30 years…….. until 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two
> 
> I developed heart problems at age 45.
> 
> To shorten a very long and eventful story, let me just summarize that my heart disease didn't slow me down too much for the first 10 years, then a little worse for the next 5 years, and then severely limited my activity level for the next five years………………which are the last 5 years until today.
> 
> Gone now are all the horses and barns and tractors and trucks and pastures.
> 
> I miss them so much.
> 
> One horse in particular.
> 
> And all of the people and activities with whom we associated or participated in while in the horse business.
> 
> I was pretty sick for a year…….about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> And then the Doc's got me feeling better with the right surgeries and right meds.
> 
> So, I was feeling pretty good….......and got STIR CRAZY.
> 
> I had to work on something. I had to build something. I had to make something.
> 
> So, I really pondered this issue………..what I liked to do, what Could I do (physically) that would satisfy my need to not only stay busy, but to actually produce something of tangible value.
> 
> I like tools. I am a tool junkie. I took my grandfathers advice and bought so many tools. Never saw a tool I didn't have to have.
> 
> I began to tinker in the garage. Just little stuff. Closet remodeling. More and better shelving for THE BOSS's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pay someone to build a 12×20 shed for me. Just killed me to have to pay someone to do that……….that would have been 4 weekends for me and a buddy.
> 
> More shelving out there.
> 
> And, I had been buying/splurging on any tool that I thought I might possibly want or need.
> 
> I began to make a few little "nice" things for in-the-house.
> 
> And made some things for the grandkids.
> 
> One day while my wife shopped in a big box store, I did my usual thing and grabbed a couple of magazines and went over and made myself comfortable in the furniture department.
> 
> One of the magazines I grabbed was (and still is) a mainstay magazine on woodworking.
> 
> "Hey, I like this. I want to build this. We could use this"
> 
> "I can build this"
> 
> A life changing event……….truly.
> 
> And one I was actually pretty well equipped for.
> 
> So, I gave the old table saw and radial arm saw to a son
> 
> And got Unisaw,
> 
> Went all-out on a router table.
> 
> Got a good drill press.
> 
> You can never have enough clamps became a motto
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a very good sliding miter saw.
> 
> And bought every possible goodie for all these tools.
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> 
> I need to stop here for a second and mention something.
> 
> I study the hell out of something before I buy it.
> 
> Drives my wife nuts sometimes.
> 
> Not study for hours………….I study for days!
> 
> And that is how I found LumberJocks.
> 
> I can Very honestly and candidly say that every tool I have bought (of any significance) has been from the research I did on LumberJocks.
> 
> Also, I have several hundred "Favorites" on LumberJocks.
> 
> Projects that I want to build or contain a skill that I either already have or want to learn, or specific tools are mentioned or products (like sanding and finishing) that I want to keep available for when I need it
> 
> All of you folks on LumberJocks have made a HUGE contribution to my life by simply sharing photos of your incredible projects, your review of tools and your comments regarding the projects themselves coupled with your comments on the tools and skills and techniques used.
> 
> 99% of what I build and how I build it and the skills and tools needed to do the build………….have all come from you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them) *
> 
> Well, for me it was physical health that was the greatest challenge.
> 
> Candidly I never should have done some of the projects I have done.
> Projects like the MAJOR shelving projects out in the shed………..it is actually two segments, the shed is 12×20 and the addition is 10×20 open on two ends for the ATV and the tillers, mowers, stuff like that.
> 
> I put up a huge amount of shelving out there. Way more than I should have.
> 
> I am blessed with such a wonderful wife. She is a couple of decades younger than am I (true) and she helps so very much. Cutting up sheet goods, carrying stuff I cannot handle, getting under the table saw when the exhaust gets plugged. She is the third hand when I need one while building something, and she actually does the work when I just cannot do it anymore and have to rest.
> 
> And, (also true) she insists……no…she DEMANDS….that I buy any and all tools that I even think I might like or need.
> 
> Like Joe Cocker………in that great voice and song of his………."You are so wonderful……to me".
> 
> So,…….. now I have left that "I can do that" phase….
> 
> And now I am only building small projects. But they are "special" projects to me ……that I am either building …..or going to build. They have to be "special" to me. This one might be the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build:
> 
> A secretary table (that has a very delicate appearance) for next to our front door. 5 ft tall, with a writing surface and cubby holes and/or drawers. Delicate long tapered legs.
> 
> I am presently building a 12×48 x 6 combination jewelry box wall mirror on the outside. Two equally sized doors that open into the area where she can hang her jewelry. White Oak. It is going very well, so far.
> 
> Also, working on several cutting boards and cheese boards for Christmas.
> 
> (A "trick" I thought of and have been using: I make the cutting boards a foot longer that usual, then cut off that "extra foot" and make a cheese slicer out of it. No extra glue ups, very little extra wood…. way cool process to get a few extra "very nice" presents extremely easy).
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Learning. I love learning.
> 
> Tools
> 
> Building the projects themselves.
> 
> Living life as best I can.
> 
> Creating something that is ME.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking? *
> 
> Router Table.
> 
> Table saw sled…………..I love how I almost always take it for granted that it will cut "true" every time.
> 
> Ridged Sander
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking?*
> 
> Being at this phase of my life, it is truly just being blessed with enough days to plan and build and finish a project.
> 
> Job well done……and done with such genuine joy.
> 
> And "Thanks for this extra day".
> 
> How can I ever express that enough ???
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking? *
> 
> Do not just blindly throw your self into a project until you have (seriously) determined what tools you will need, what wood you want to use, what skills you will need (or need to acquire) the order in which you will do the build and how you are going to "sand and finish" the project.
> 
> My biggest challenge, when I first started to make nicer pieces was doing things in the correct order. Example, now I dye or stain AFTER I dry fit everything. I plug the holes or mortises with sponge so the stain stays out and the glue will hold. Then assemble. (just one very poor example…………there are so many others).
> 
> Don't think plans are canonized epistles. Many have wrong measurements or do things in the wrong order.
> 
> Learn proper gluing. I made so many mistakes with glue. And almost always because I used too much glue and too much clamping pressure.
> 
> Your tools absolutely must be reliably square.
> 
> Buy used, but good quality tools……..particularly your power tools.
> 
> My experience has been that if you take a little time, you can find a tool that someone bought and hardly ever used. Or a wife (widow) who is selling her husbands tools……….and who was a guy that took as good of care with his tools as you will if they were yours.
> 
> Good as new. And at half the price. But, be picky. Walk away if it doesn't fulfill your EVERY want and need.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> 
> Miss Deb……………..I think I covered that already, however, another bonus…. I found a buddy from the same Unit that was in-country at the same time I was. We did not know each other….............until we hooked up through comments on a project. And I have made very good friends with a LJ and his wife via LJ. We now correspond almost daily. We visited them at their home/shop a while back and they are coming down here next week.
> 
> Thanks for asking me to do this. Very humbled and honored.
> 
> *And a Post Script:*
> I am not a craftsman. Really, I am not.
> 
> I have come to realize that I am not really a woodworker. There are so many artisans on LumberJocks. True woodworker CRAFTSMAN.
> 
> I invented a term for what I am:
> 
> I am a wood machinist.
> 
> I get the proper tools
> 
> I get the tools setup very very accurately
> 
> And then I machine the wood
> 
> And follow the "tricks of the trade" that I have learned.
> 
> I feel my time on LumberJocks has been an apprenticeship.
> 
> One that I have certainly not finalized, but I am more skilled at machining wood for assembly and finish than I was 1 or 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLLOW-UP - Part II*
> As mentioned, Bruce hasn't been well and as a reminder that, well, as he says, "It reminds me that it is of no use to me today……and I give God thanks for waking ume p this morning and giving me another day."
> 
> 
> 
> And this project in honour of the Ms who is at his side, encourages the purchase of tools and helps with projects, doing tasks that he can no longer do himself.
> 
> 
> ****
> And thanks to you for doing the interview!!


Very nice interview indeed!! It put a huge smile on my face.

Gramps.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Jordan Straker*

This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.










*Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.

I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.










*And your journey, since that beginning?*
The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.



*What is your favourite tool?*
My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.


(Yes, that is a wood carving.)

*What is your favourite creation?*
My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.



*What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.



*How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.



And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


----------



## scrollgirl

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Jordan - you are always someone who I admire a great deal. I am proud to call you my friend! Congratulations on the article and well-deserved recognition.

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


A gr8 interview. I enjoy your very intricate and life-like, carvings.


----------



## B0b

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


You have a lot of amazing work. I doubt anyone would mind posting of the gourd work; it is such a direct extension of your woodwork and it grows from the ground…. In any regard, do the gourds last as long? I imagine that they would deteriorate at some point. Are they softer and easier to work with, or is it just the shape that lures you in?


----------



## b2rtch

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Jordan, you do a wonderful work.


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


You are a talented man Jordan and we are the richer for having you aboard.
So …. I dare you to post more of your work, more often. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


I do miss seeing your artist carving work Jordan. I love your carved gourds and I haven't heard one complaint about them not being wood. Please feel free to post your wonderful carvings whatever they are made out of.

Your story about the birds name reminds me of when I worked in the Shetland isles (Scotland). There was a nature area there with a lot of sea birds that were popular with a lot of bird watching tourists. A taxi driver told me that they were always asking the names of the birds and he didn't know so he just thought up names to keep them happy!


----------



## longgone

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


You are an outstanding artist and woodcarver Jordan... you have natural abilities and skills that only a few rare people possess.


----------



## helluvawreck

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Jordan, I love your work and really would like to see what you are doing these days. You have a great deal of talent and seeing your work is always an inspiration to me and I'm sure to a great many others. So please post more often. Thanks for the interview.

Another nice interview, MsDebbie. Keep them coming.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jordan

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Thank you Ms Debbie and thank you all for being interested in my antics.

B0b - I would say the properties of gourds are much that of wood. As a matter of fact, the outer skin is much like arborite which is difficult to paint and sand but there have been gourds found from the time of the Ming Dynasty so they basically just petrify rather than decay.

I still may not feel all that comfortable in posting gourds but I am back into wood these days and am loving it again.

Thank you so much for your continued support.


----------



## grizzman

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


yea i dont know where you have gone off to, but many here have loved your work whatever the material, i would think that a gourd was closer to being wood that anything else, anyway many here have missed seeing your beautiful work, and would love to see you post it here, so i raise my hand in support of your work being here, so shame on you for denying us …LOL..hope you post your work here jordan, miss it…and we also miss your input into our work…enjoyed the interview….


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Well done Debbie on a very talented LJ.


----------



## justoneofme

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Jordan … it's always great to meet another LumberJock! Your carvings are incredibly beautiful!! I thank MsDebbie for bringing you back into the limelight … that was a great interview. A Brown Flicker Flasher you say?! Hummmm … don't believe I've ever heard of one LOL !! Looking forward to viewing future projects made with such talented hands.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Jordan,

... and you are STILL Flashing around… LOL

Beautiful work…

Thank you.


----------



## lanwater

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


The first time I saw Jordan's carving here on LJ, I run downstairs to show it to my wife. 
She said " he is good" and I was like that's it?

You are the best Jordan!


----------



## oldnovice

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Good story and an outstanding portfolio work! 
Wish I could do that!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Ms. Debbie,

Thanks for giving us the "scoop" on one of the best! Congratulations Jordan!

L/W


----------



## degoose

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


In the military we use "Bravo Zulu" to say job well done… so to you Jordan BZ!


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Super interview Jordon thanks for all of your great creations they always amaze and inspire me.


----------



## plantek

MsDebbieP said:


> *Jordan Straker*
> 
> This interview, with Jordan Straker, is from the January 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us how you started into woodcarving*
> I started carvings after an arthritis operation on my hand in 1988. That Christmas I got a Dremel and said "What on earth am I going to do with this - I don't fix cars!" But in the manual 1001 things to do with a Dremel, was a picture of someone carving a little bird and I said "I bet I could do that" and my brother said "I dare you." I never refuse a dare.
> 
> I carved a pretend bird that was mostly carved with a scissor sharpening bur and was outlandish but dang, if it didn't win "Best of Show" at a local carving competition. The judge said "What is the name of that bird anyways?" "Oh" I replied, "That's the, um, yes, Brown Flicker Flasher." So what initially caught my interest about carving was that huge ribbon I hung out of my car window as I drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And your journey, since that beginning?*
> The journey has been a long one because I want to create everything out of everything. I just love to make things.
> The only challenge is the time it takes to hog the wood off. The rest just comes naturally which is a huge and appreciated blessing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite tool?*
> My favorite tool is the Dremel 732. It's the industrial model that Dremel sent me to demo in 1990 and it while it is now out of circulation, it is still running fine to this day and I would be lost without it. Other than that, I use a 4" chain on a circular grinder and go through about 4 Dremel 4000's per year.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a wood carving.)
> 
> *What is your favourite creation?*
> My native and western themes are my favorite creations because they are so versatile and I can let my imagination run wild.
> 
> 
> 
> *What tips do you have for beginning woodworkers?*
> I am a carver, not specifically a wood worker and there is so much about wood working in general that I haven't a clue about so I cannot give any tips to struggling wood workers but as carver I can only say that putting in time is what makes a person progress.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you find LumberJocks.com and why do you keep coming back?*
> I don't recall how I found Lumberjocks but immediately upon joining, I was bombarded with comments from the friendliest online people I had ever encountered. These days I do a lot of gourd carving and I feel somewhat like a traitor or possibly infringing on the topic of lumber so I haven't posted much but I often look in on my old friends and appreciate the support they have always shown me, no matter what project I displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Jordan - we appreciate you stopping by and for taking the time to do this interview!


Fantastic work…!


----------



## MsDebbieP

*JL7*

This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag









*1. How did you first get started working with wood?*

My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*

My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.

It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*

I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.

I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.

Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.

The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.

In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..

The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….

I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*

Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.

That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.

I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…

I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).

Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*

Three Things:

1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.

2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……

3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*

Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!

Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..

One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….



*7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
*

For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.

Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!



*8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
*
That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
*
Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.



*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
*
I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……

[And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


----------



## DIYaholic

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


What a great view into your WW adventure….
Much sage advice hidden in this interview!

I too am inspired by the same folks, as Jeff has been….
Except my list includes Jeff!!!

Love seeing your projects and most importantly, the blogs explaining YOUR process…
The blogs are informative & inspiring!!!

Carry on, Jeff….
I need more inspiration!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Fantastic write-up Jeff!

I really like the comment about not always getting what you envision. I'm just learning that lesson. I also want you to know that I look at your incredible cutting boards and think 'that's impossible!'. 
So you're passing the torch in the inspiration department.

Keep on keeping' on.


----------



## SPalm

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


What a wonderful interview.
Thanks Debbie and Jeff.

Jeff you have been really fun to watch. Your basement shop is now a riot of nooks and crannies. And your projects a joy to read. I consider you one of my best internet friends. Good humor serves you well too.

Here's to several more years of puttering,
Steve


----------



## Gene01

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Wonderful interview! It's great to be able to peek into your mind and find your motivation and inspiration.
Thanks, Debbie.


----------



## superdav721

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Jeff I could have not thought of a better person to interview than you.
Wonderfully written and excellent answers.
You have come so far in your journey and the sky is the limit.
Its good to have a friend like you and the many other Jocks here.
This is a wonderful learning environment and a great place to make some really good friends.
And its all being recorded for others to refer and learn from.
Now I sit a wait for those project with that special wood.


----------



## Skylark53

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Thanks Deb for another fine interview and Jeff for taking the time to share your story with other LJs. These interviews are always inspiring, encouraging and enlightening.


----------



## lanwater

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Great interview Debbie.

I think Jeff forgot to mention He has written many great blogs and that he is an inspiration to many of Us.

I am always on the look out for another great project of yours Jeff, Keep them coming.


----------



## SASmith

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Great interview.
Thanks for sharing JL7, and thanks for putting it together MsDebbieP.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


great story jeff

like many here
i have watched your rise thru the years
and marvel at the ways you have progressed in your work
constantly seeking and exploring new ideas
and then jumping in and following thru to newer unknown builds
and taking others works and adapting them to your own 
then sharing with us all the hows and whys
everyone wins thru this

keep 'em coming buddy
it's always a pleasure

good call debbie
you always have good taste


----------



## JL7

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Debbie, you never did tell me if it was the repeated PM's I sent you to put me over the top:










Seriously, I sure do appreciate it and all the great folks here…...really. Thanks.

You did edit my comments however and left this line out:

*"And thanks Debbie, you make this a great place…………"*


----------



## MsDebbieP

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Jeff, I think that is the best LJ interview I have seen! You did leave out the fact that you are generous to a fault and ALWAYS willing to help your fellow LJs.

I never would have learned to post a link if it hadn't been for the tireless efforts of you and David (Patron).

Thanks for all you have done for us.


----------



## lightcs1776

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Great interview. Nice to get to know a bit more about you and your woodworking.


----------



## ShaneA

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Thanks for sharing. Interesting read.


----------



## CFrye

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Akways good to get to know fellow LumberJocks a little better. Thanks for sharing your story Jeff.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


great interview Jeff , always been there to help on this journey , thanks my friend


----------



## ssnvet

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Your work is an inspiration to us all Jeff. Nice to hear how you got to where you are now.


----------



## jfk4032

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


NIce interview Jeff, I enjoy seeing your projects, your shop and the cool tools that inhabit your place of creation.


----------



## jordan

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Great article. Ms Deb. asks the right questions! Kudos Jeff.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Always look forward to these interviews. Gr8 to know ya a bit better Jeff.


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Good interview and a lot of interesting stuff to see too. Great projects and a wonderful workshop. In fact, it gave me some ideas for solutions in my own shop. So thanks for the fine interview Debbie and for your creative shop ideas JL7!


----------



## fernandoindia

MsDebbieP said:


> *JL7*
> 
> This interview, with JL7, is from the February 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood?*
> 
> My dad always had a woodshop, and I guess my first memory was building Pinewood Derby cars back in my Cub Scout days. My very first car took first place (for speed) in our pack. Pretty thrilling for a little guy. I did take the woodworking class in High School, but all in all I didn't build much in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> 
> My story might be a little different than others, since I had a 29 year stretch where I didn't do any woodworking (from High School until 2008). I have always liked to build stuff, when I was a kid, I had an Erector set and was also into building model cars from kits. In both cases though, I tended to make up my own rules and deviate from the written directions. This holds true today in my work.
> 
> It was really just 5 years ago that I really "discovered" woodworking. I had never worked with hardwood before that and would have say that once I discovered the magic of Hard Maple, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> 
> I'll give the quick version. As previously stated, I always like to build stuff, plus most of my working career has been in manufacturing. I just love to build and fix things. For many years, and for many reasons, I've never had a proper workspace.
> 
> I bought this house in 2008 and it had a tiny little workshop in the basement, like 7' x 16'. That little shop sold the house for me. Woodworking wasn't in the brain anywhere, just a cool little workspace to build stuff. First tool purchase was a bench grinder. Then a power miter saw, because I had to rebuild the shed in the backyard. Then a bench top drill press. Again, no woodworking, just a little shop. Spent many years wishing I had a place to putter.
> 
> Was at the big box store one day, and walked past the "craft wood" display. Picked up a few pieces on a whim and built some (fairly crude) boxes.
> 
> The first challenge was finding wood. I was tearing apart old furniture and scavenging 2×4's to build stuff. Then I discovered the "Materials" section of Craigslist and with the depressed economy, I discovered some really great buys on wood. That was the beginning of my wood hoarding obsession.
> 
> In the meantime, my tiny little shop now had more tools than anyone could ever imagine having in 112 square foot space. After 3 additions, the shop now occupies 75% of the basement. Lost in the process was a finished family room. I call it de-modeling……..
> 
> The original little shop space is now just wood storage, along with the utility room, the garage and the shed, plus several wood stashes in the working shop. Having a wood stash is huge when you don't have great planning skills. I believe having cool wood available when inspiration hits is key. I can say for me, that I wouldn't have the patience to purchase wood for each specific project. Plus, as most of you know, sometimes the wood dictates the project….
> 
> I have some cool wood that is still too sacred for my woodworking skills. I hopefully look for the day that changes…..
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations?*
> 
> Since we live in the internet age now, it's really hard for me to imagine how people prior to this would learn such a craft. My hats off to the greats of the past who forged the way for us to learn now. Many of them are members here.
> 
> That being said, the greatest inspiration I have were from fellow LJ's. There are many, but specifically Steve (Spalm), Martyn (Britboxmaker), David (Patron) and Larry (Degoose) were some early inspiration for me.
> 
> I look at some of the incredible stuff posted here, then think, that's impossible. Then say, well it is possible, because they did it. I want to post projects that people say, that's impossible…
> 
> I also try to build things using pure wood joinery and try to avoid other mechanical fasteners (screws and such).
> 
> Honestly, most of my stuff is just glue and hope……truth.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (And how did you overcome them)*
> 
> Three Things:
> 
> 1. Patience - It doesn't come naturally for me. I don't always overcome this one, and those projects usually don't get posted. This is an on-going issue, but I'm much better at understanding that some things just take time.
> 
> 2. Wood movement - It's something you can read about, but it is really something you need to experience. I am just now getting to the point where I think I have some understanding and attempt to design correctly for it. Lot's more to learn here……
> 
> 3. Respect for the tools - This is an ongoing challenge - the table saw requires your "A" game every day.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> 
> Almost all of my stuff is given away as gifts, so seeing the reaction of the recipient is the best. I'm sure many others have experienced this pneumonia where some (non-woodworking) folks ask how you colored that wood. LOL!
> 
> Of course the wood is the star here, and I don't ever use stain or such, just the natural colors…..
> 
> One footnote, I have friends and family that say "where did this (woodworking thing) come from?" I'm really not sure…….
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favourite tool that you use for woodworking?
> *
> 
> For sure, the workbench. No stats on this, but 95% of the project time is on that bench. Everything starts and ends there. I view my workspace in 3 dimensions. When I sit at my bench, I have access to so many things…. it's like the cockpit of a fighter jet.
> 
> Second would probably be those crazy Incra fences……I have one on the router table and one on the table saw. Accuracy…….wood moves, we need every advantage we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> *8. What is your favourite creation in/for your woodworking?
> *
> That would have to be the bench again. It is really one of those things I still wonder how I did it, but like so many things in this world, it only happens if you make the effort. I say that because there are so many things left that I need to make the effort for. Also, folks like SuperDav (Dave) were a great for moral support. Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?
> *
> Try stuff. Safely of course. Reading is great, but hands on is where you learn. Understand that what you envision may not be what you get, and be ok with that. Sometimes you get more than you ever imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?
> *
> I'm a computer guy so LumberJocks was always popping up in Google when I searched for anything woodworking. It took me a year to actually sign up because I was intimidated by all the talent here, but I lurked before that. The projects page has always been the shining star in my mind, but the friends I have met here keep me coming back. Some of them are a bit quirky, but I'm sure I'm not all there either……
> 
> [And one last project .. didn't know how to fit this one into the interview but definitely wanted to include it .. .so ending with a bang???!!]


Better late than never. Have just read this great interview. Thank you Debbie. Jeff continues to inspire people here. Even he doesn´t know it. Thank you Jeff !
You both take care


----------



## MsDebbieP

*Knotscott*

This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag










*1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.



*2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.



*3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them! 
Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.



*4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.



*5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.



*6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)* 
Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.



*7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.

*8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!



*9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.

*10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


----------



## Karson

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great post. and a mighty fine woodworker. I love the guitar.


----------



## mmh

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Admirable work! I really like the Mission/craftsman style.


----------



## mojapitt

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


He's always shown imagination and made quality products. Great interview.


----------



## hoss12992

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Awesome!


----------



## JL7

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview….70 saw blades, wow! The guitars are really cool, especially the Telecrapper!


----------



## whitebeast88

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


great interview with a great lumberjock.i like the saying you learned to forgive yourself quickly!!i need to learn that one…


----------



## a1Jim

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Super interview Scott I always appreciate all of your information on table saws and saw blades and other tools that you contribute ,I send links to my students of your blogs . It seems like on most post that ask questions about table saws or blades you have great answers, an if you haven't commented yet almost always someone says "wait until Knotscott comes around he will have an answer for you." Thanks for all of you great contributions to all of the LJs members with your answers to questions and fantastic blogs.


----------



## shipwright

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Good interview of an LJ with a great attitude and outlook on life.
Congrats knotscott, you've got it figured.


----------



## patron

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


as said here already
i always pay close attention 
to your comments and advise too
straight forwards and no nonsense

great outlook scott
and great works

thanks debbie
good choice


----------



## ShaneA

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Thanks for sharing. You make the WW community at LJ a better place. Thangs again.


----------



## JoeLyddon

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Very good interview…

You've had (and are having) a wonderful journey in woodworking.

I'll never forget when you turned me on to someone selling saw blades at a Super good price… They are still cutting GOOD!

All of the reviews you do… can be Taken to the Bank because they are so well done.

Thank you for being there… Thanks for your help…


----------



## stefang

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview. Scott makes some really fine stuff. I am amazed that he manages to get anything done with 6 kids, but those kids are lucky to have him and to have the opportunity to learn from him and to enjoy the things he makes for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview & interviewee!!!

As great as knotscott's TS & blade expoundings are….
Of which, I hold in such high regard….
'Tis wonderful to learn of his journey!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Enjoyed this interview-thanks so much!


----------



## GDH

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview. Love the mantle, the mission style bench is awesome (I will have to add to my make list), and the guitars (especially the Telecrapper, all outstanding!!!!! Admirable efforts all!!!

GH


----------



## gfadvm

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview Scott!

You are one of my favorite members here: always willing and able to help others.

All of your projects are impressive but the "Telecrapper" was inspired! Probably the only one in existence.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Gr8 interview, as always, Deb. Nice to get to know you a lil better Scott


----------



## Grumpy

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview Deb and great journey Knotscott!.


----------



## knotscott

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Sorry I'm late to the party….somehow I missed this getting posted. Great job with the layout Deb! All the comments are much appreciated and humbling, to say the least. The enthusiasm of the LJ community has never ceased to amaze me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview,love the telecraper and the bench


----------



## oldnovice

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Truly one of the really good lumberjocks on this site.
Always willing to help and never one to discourage!


----------



## davidroberts

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


concur with patron, when scott has something to say, I pay attention. always excellent advice, research, conclusions and recommendations.


----------



## Kentuk55

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Always good to get to know another jock. Nice to know you better Scott.


----------



## donwilwol

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great interview.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


"wait until Knotscott comes around he will have an answer for you."

Perfect. I have waited and sure enough I got from you what I needed.

Lots of times.

Patron said it best for me.

Sincerely…....thanks for all the "learning".


----------



## JayT

MsDebbieP said:


> *Knotscott*
> 
> This interview, with knotscott is from the March, 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. How did you first get started working with wood? *
> Woodworking was an evolution that went from watching lots of home shows on TV, to trying to do small projects around the house myself, to taking on bigger projects. While rebuilding our front porch railings, I made a chamfer cut on a post with a borrowed router that totally changed the way the post looked. After that I was hooked for life! My reaction was, "wow! …I did that?!". The things that can be done to wood have fascinated me ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. What was it about woodworking that initially caught your interest, enticing you to get into it at the level you are now?*
> Being able to change the shape of a piece of wood with a simple tool was pretty intriguing to me. It wasn't long before I wanted to try every technique, every type of wood, and every tool at least once….I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Tell us a bit of history of your journey from that beginning to where you are today*
> For as far back as I can remember I've had an interest in building things, and understanding how things work. Once I got married and had a house and a family, being able to do basic maintenance and repairs myself was a financial necessity. Lack of a tool budget and lack of knowledge were big obstacles when I got started in woodworking, but like many others, I bought what was available and just started making stuff. Over time, my knowledge of tools and the ability to use them grew, but it was disproportionate to my discretionary funds to buy tools. I got pretty good at spotting bargains on used tools, and began refurbishing and reselling some of them to supplement the tool purchases I really wanted. In time, I was able to put together a small shop that far exceeds my current capabilities…with any luck they'll last long enough for me to actually get proficient with all them!
> Somewhere along my journey of acquiring tools, I got sidetracked with a fascination of saw blades. It actually stemmed from a frustrating experience with my first aftermarket carbide tipped saw blade. At the time $20 seemed like big bucks for a saw blade, but this one didn't cut well, and didn't stay sharp very long….frustration and curiosity led to me experimenting with over 70 different blades. I didn't keep them all, but the experience taught me a lot about good saw blade performance at an amateur level.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. What inspires you regarding wood creations? *
> Beautiful wood and unique or clever design is always inspiring to me. My tastes lean towards Mission/Craftsman, and Greene & Greene type styles, but I often only start with a flavor of those styles, then evolve things to suit my whims. The vast majority of my projects have been furniture and items for around the house, and for friends and family members. Building something special for a fraction of the retail cost is also pretty motivating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. What are the greatest challenges that you have met along the way? (and how did you overcome them)*
> The biggest challenges I've faced have been shop space, lack of tool budget, shop time, and inexperience. Shop space will remain an issue for the foreseeable future, but many layout changes have at least made it functional and fun for me. I have 6 kids and work full time outside the house, so finding time for the shop is also an ongoing issue. It really boils down to a matter of priorities…when the need arises, I take whatever time I can to get into the shop. More shop time means more experience, so it helps solve the problems caused by inexperience…the wonders of the internet can really help cut down on trial and error, but nothing replaces hands-on experimenting. Another issue I face is that is that just about everything I build is a prototype….I've purchased plans just once, and never did use them. I do the best I can trying to plan the next step and thinking things through, but inevitably mistakes or oversights happen….I learned a long time ago to forgive myself quickly and move on….unlike many costly items, this stuff does grow on trees! Finding ways through a mistake can actually lead to some pretty cool discoveries….it's all part of the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)*
> Woodworking means a lot of different things to me. There's the uniqueness of each type of wood, the joinery and woodworking techniques, the tools and the shop layout, and then there's the design and creativity of making stuff. It's multifaceted and appeals to me in many ways. It's all very rewarding to me, but the greatest satisfaction comes from seeing people enjoying and using the fruits of my labor. A lot of the pieces I've made have come from repurposed wood….much of it given to me for free by friends and family. There have been many times that I've taken some repurposed wood and made it into something special for a family member or friend. Giving the wood back to the person who gave it me as a new and unique item has brought more than one weepy moment for the recipient…..that's incredibly rewarding for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *7. What is your favorite tool that you use for woodworking?*
> The things that can be done with a router are very cool and nearly endless, but the router itself isn't as intriguing to me as my 3hp cabinet saw. There's just something about the 540# of precision cast iron and steel mechanisms that evokes a primal "Tim the Toolman Taylor" grunt of satisfaction….so without question, my table saw is my favorite tool.
> 
> *8. What is your favorite creation in/for your woodworking? *
> My wife will tell that the gas fireplace installation and mantel project is her favorite, but my favorite are the three electric guitars I've made for my kids. I don't play, so learning the nuances of making a guitar was a stretch for me. The first two were traditional looking custom hard body guitars that were challenging and satisfying to build….upgraded proprietary electronics give them a unique original sound. The third was less of a challenge, but was still a lot of fun to build….the body was actually an oak toilet seat. We call it the "Telecrapper", and it always fun to bring out when the kids have friends over. Ultimately, watching the kids make music with something I made has been the pinnacle of woodworking for me!
> 
> 
> 
> *9. What tips would you give to someone just starting out or currently struggling with woodworking?*
> Keep at it. Make whatever you want to with whatever you have….where there's a will, there's a way. Everything else stems from that desire.
> 
> *10. How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*
> My first recollection of LJ's was a mention on another forum. I like the visual and physical format a lot… the blogs, the reviews, the favorites, the workshops, etc., are all great. The huge welcome I got at LJ's was really neat too. Overall, it's an active and welcoming community with great participation that I've enjoyed being part of. Don't change it!


Great to learn about another of the LJ good guys. Always well informed, helpful, reasonable and positive in tone, even when disagreeing. I've definitely learned from his advice to others.


----------

